#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-08
<TLE> I don't think.. think that it makes any difference in the procedure that there is a patch along.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78370 in hal (main) "hal must allow the "locale=" option for ntfs filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78370
<TLE> Does anybody here know of some software which is good at keeping track of your bug work. I'm just looking for some small database like application, which can contain the bugnumber, a "look at it next time"-date and a description and log ??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78371 in gaim (main) "crash while expanded contact came online" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78372 in acpi-support (main) "Dell Inspiron 9400: backlight off after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78373 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Thinkpad gets stuck booting feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78374 in kde-guidance (main) "user password is not read every time you open an user, results in password overwritten" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78374
<dsas> TLE: You could use a wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com to do that
<dsas> just make wiki.ubuntu.com/TLE/Bugs then do || bugnum || date || description ||
<dsas> it'll display as a table.
<TLE> dsas: thank you, that is an exiting idea
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78375 in gnome-mount (main) "[patch]  ntfs-fuse and ntfs-3g support for gnome-mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78376 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Feisty daily-live Ubiquity Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78303 in ion3 "Ion3 complains of missing fonts on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78377 in Ubuntu "poor message about "the x keyboard settings differ from your current gnome keyboard settings"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78377
<Elive_user9> hola
<uje> hola
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78378 in plucker (universe) "Python segfaults when running Plucker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78380 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Live CD crashes during Boot " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78381 in Ubuntu "Regression of USB Mouse - Very slow if pc left on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78386 in Ubuntu "Madwifi doesn't work on Thinkpad T42p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78388 in dh-make (main) "GPG key comment is not used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78391 in eog (main) "eog seg faults in 2.6.20-5-generic opening a JPG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78390 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu 6.10 installer crashed on grub-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78392 in ghex (universe) "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml warning on pkg ghex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78393 in Ubuntu "reboot not successful on eMachines M5312 in 6.10 Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78394 in Ubuntu "audio trouble caused by USB connected mouse at boot-time v6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69385 in gaim (main) "Crash when closing message window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69385
<Hobbsee> bug 78320
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78320 in adept "Adept Updater crashes on update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78320
* dthacker hugs ubugtu
* Ubugtu gives dthacker a big hug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78396 in language-selector (main) "Language selector does not install pdf language support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78397 in compiz (universe) "Package 0.3.6" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78399 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Please sync jack-audio-connection-kit from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78400 in xvidcap (multiverse) "Crashing xvidcap - cedega - Warcraft -window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78401 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu does not read system clock correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78401
<persia> Debdiff uploaded for bug#36001.  Please review and upload.
<Admiral_Chicago> bug # 36001
<Admiral_Chicago> where is the bot....
<persia> Admiral_Chicago: Try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slashem/+bug/36001
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36001 in slashem "slashem-gtk & slashem-sdl lack entries in menu" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> formatting..
<Admiral_Chicago> ah I figure a MOTU will get on that soon
<Hobbsee> persia: release is wrong :P
<Hobbsee> apart from that, looks good
* Hobbsee grabs teh patch and uploads it
* Admiral_Chicago looks at a pile of bugs to triage. I'm going to need help
<persia> Hobbsee: I've just put a fixed patch (s/unstable/feisty) up.  Sorry.
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<Hobbsee> persia: done :)
<persia> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> yea you need to realize Hobbsee is 1337 like that
<Hobbsee> persia: dunno why you assigned it to MOTU
* Hobbsee has uploaded plenty of persia
<Hobbsee> s stuff before - or seen it when merging
<Hobbsee> persia: when will you do the teg one?
* Hobbsee has an interest in teg :)
<persia> Hobbsee: I put a patch up for bug 78296 earlier today :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78296 in teg "TEG does not appear in Gnome Menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78296
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<persia> Hobbsee: I still haven't figured out how to catch the orphaned server issue yet, but at least the icon is pretty again.
<Hobbsee> persia: :)
<Hobbsee> persia: youv'e sent these to debian, preusmably?
<persia> Hobbsee: robitaille assigned 36001 to MOTU in April.  This was best practice then.
<persia> Hobbsee: Actually, no.  I've been relying on the nice interface in packages.qa.debian.org to show debian my patches.  Perhaps I should file some bugs...
<persia> Hobbsee: e.g. http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gaphor.html shows the patch for gaphor, which was adopted by debian, hence your bug to sync.
<Hobbsee> persia: ah right.  however it's done best - you seem to be the expert on icons :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<persia> Hobbsee: No, just not very good at other things, and like to have a nice menu.
<Hobbsee> well, we still need the icon/menu fixes :)
<Hobbsee> and you appear to do all the patches right, so i dont have to go thru with a fine tooht comb for it :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78402 in ekiga (main) "unknown crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78402
<Hobbsee> persia: both accepted
<persia> Hobbsee: If you're in an uploading mood, please also take a look at bug 33580 and bug 42622
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33580 in imgseek ".desktop file not included" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33580
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42622 in drscheme "Missing .desktop file" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42622
<Hobbsee> they look familliar...
* Hobbsee brb
<Hobbsee> persia: did you do them?
<persia> Hobbsee: Yes.
<persia> 42622 is actually an example of why I should start filing bugs with Debian
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78403 in chicken (main) "Include packages for Chicken Scheme 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78403
<Hobbsee> persia: indeed
<Hobbsee> aiee, drscheme is big
<Hobbsee> persia: done x2
<persia> Hobbsee: Thanks for all the uploads.
<Hobbsee> persia: no problem :)  thanks for making the patches!  (and making them well :D)
<persia> Patch uploaded to fix bug 36326
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36326 in qsampler "should depend on linuxsampler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78405 in apport (main) "trying to run apport-retrace -d <file> to get dbgsym packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78406 in gnome-panel (main) "spontaneous crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78406
<crimsun> persia: how would that help?
<crimsun> 1) linuxsampler doesn't exist as a binary in 7.04
<crimsun> 2) making linuxsampler a Recommends break the requirement that Recommends be satisfiable for installation
<crimsun> breaks, even
<persia> crimsun: Right.  Should the bug be rejected then, especially if linuxsampler is not to be included in 7.04?  Furthermore, should qsampler be included if linuxsampler is not?
<crimsun> no, leave the bug for now
<crimsun> I don't have enough info atm to reject it outright, but it looks like it should be rejected soon
<persia> I'll just comment covering your notes above.
<pwnguin> a quick scenario: about a month ago, someone submitted an ACPI laptop bug to launchpad that also affects my hardware. it was marked fix released over a week ago, but i'm still seeing problems with it
<persia> pwnguin: Bugs are usually marked "Fix Released" once a fix has been released to the development repositories for Ubuntu.  You may expect that the bug will not affect you (or others) in the future, but it may not have been backported to current releases.  Which bug number?
<pwnguin> 77026
<pwnguin> hjmm
<pwnguin> i should check my email more often
<persia> pwnguin: Looking at the bug, it appears that the fix didn't work, and that the developers have been notified.  More information should be forthcoming.
<pwnguin> yea, apparently the original submitter chimed during tonights zelda session
<persia>  Patch uploaded for bug 57769
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57769 in gnumed-client "Doesn't have a .desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78407 in gnupg2 (main) "Too less strings in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78407
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78409 in jabber (universe) "Jabber crash upon registration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78409
<cypher1> dholbach: hi!!!
<cypher1> dholbach: happy new year!
<dholbach> hey cypher1! to you too!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78412 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "Crash when deleting songs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78413 in gtk-theme-switch (universe) "gtk-theme-switch crashes on apply" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69091 in fontconfig (main) "Fonts look blurry if ~/.fonts.conf (even empty one) is present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78416 in Ubuntu "Evolution crashes on exit - Ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78417 in Ubuntu "No way to suppress the password dialog after standby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78419 in Ubuntu "Symbol for network connection not created for all devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78420 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto crash on sending a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78425 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl-crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78427 in gabber2 (universe) "grabber 1.9.4.2 crashes on read message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78421 in bash (main) "cannot enter any characters any more sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78422 in mysql-admin (universe) "MySql admin crashes when doing backups of large data sets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78423 in tetex-base (main) "Chapter title in page header broken for memoir class (upstream fix exists)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78424 in pgadmin3 (universe) "crash on displaying system objects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78426 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer crash with "illegal instruction" on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78429 in Ubuntu "Dell D600 immediately resumes when sent to standby mode in dock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78428 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes editing tags of an mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78430 in gnumeric (main) "Broken line in /usr/lib/mime/packages/gnumeric-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78431 in rhythmbox (main) "Importing a cd in rhythmbox does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78432 in beagle (main) "beagled has two instances in the Gnome Session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78433 in Ubuntu "random soft lockup with external usb harddisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76560 in Ubuntu "please sync python-debian from debian/experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78435 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "temporary filenames should handle multiple extensions (.tar.gz)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76461 in nsca (universe) "Problem with Default Config File" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76408 in suphp (universe) "suphp 0.6.2 needed for apache 2.2" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76483 in ipac-ng (universe) "Merge ipac-ng 1.31-3 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78437 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78438 in openoffice "Can't enter "-rhoAcw" as text in a cell" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78438
* Yawner thinks the topic is misleading
<palski> how come?
<Yawner> dont think its the HugDay today :)
<Yawner> when is the next HugDay?
<palski> oh, that's true =)
<persia> Yawner: It's always HugDay!
<Yawner> hehe
* persia hugs Yawner
* Yawner hugs persia
<gnomefreak> mvo: when you get a spare few minutes. I commented on the smart sync bug #73882 that smart is no longer in debian NEW. i have smart RC from debain at this time but there are some things i have concerns about how it handles packages (maybe an upstream issues) but when you get time can you ping me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73882 in smart "Please sync from debian/incoming (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73882
* mvo checks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78439 in Ubuntu "ubuntu bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78440 in firefox (main) "Visit of a website crashes FF completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78440
<gnomefreak> mvo: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<Yawner> hehe
<persia> OK, so maybe everyday isn't hug day after all :(
<Yawner> oh well, im still fixing bugs today :)
<gnomefreak> persia: mostly wednesdays are hug days
<Past_Images> hi guys i wondered if any of you could help out with these two bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/78205
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78205 in Ubuntu "major usb detection problems in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Past_Images> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/77464
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77464 in udev "usb printer not detected to add printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Past_Images> i'm still waiting for fixes as i can't use my scanner!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78441 in epiphany-browser (main) "[Feisty]  Crash displaying pages in the Amazon Online Reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78442 in hugs98 (universe) "hugs crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78442
* a7p just wounders how many millions he'd have to spend in order to get ALL OpenOffice bugs removed ...
<zul> not enough
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78443 in kdesdk (main) "Kcachegrind: graphviz caller graph only partially drawn (no boxes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78444 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-splashscreen-manager 0.2-3 Help > About "Close" button non-working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78446 in Ubuntu "Bad wording when "X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78446
* gnomefreak starting to hate  email :(\
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: why so?
<gnomefreak> too many
* crimsun chuckles
<gnomefreak> im at about 100 emails every 2-3 hours
<crimsun> I'm at 100 every 15 minutes.
<marnanel> gnomefreak: due to spam? or legit email?
<gnomefreak> legit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71760 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "mozilla-firefox-locale-lt should be returned back to main from universe" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71760
<gnomefreak> thunderbird doesnt give me much spam at all i have to go to server to get that
* marnanel nods
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78448 in xen-3.0 (universe) "Xen: default gateway lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78448
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Hobbsee> BLING!!!
<bddebian> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78449 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Xorg+gdm goes into restart loop after crash caused by running some OpenGL applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78450 in Ubuntu "applet crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78453 in cacti (universe) "cacti remote injection exploit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73510 in cupsys (main) "Missing dependency for update-inetd" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78455 in checkinstall (universe) "checkinstall aborts due to missing file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78456 in Ubuntu "installer complains about 'no root fs' although it's selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78457 in portmap (main) "[Feisty]  portmap missing after upgrade from Edgy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78460 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic seg fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78461 in cowdancer (universe) "please sync cowdancer 0.25 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78462 in Ubuntu "Please sync libdbus-java from Debian Sid" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78463 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl not starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78463
<dholbach> heno: at some stage we need to decide about the xml format that bughelper uses
<heno> dholbach: for the info files you mean, right
<dholbach> heno: once we have sorted that out we can start hacking on it and I'm sure once we have that platform other people will help out as well
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> at the moment bughelper uses   .info.old   files (if you merged from my branch already)
<heno> what is there to decide? I'm happy with your proposed layout
<dholbach> oh ok
<heno> yes, I noticed
* Admiral_Chicago waves to dholbach
<dholbach> I don't think it covers all cases yet, but I think it's a good start
<dholbach> for next release we should have some specs about it too
<heno> It covers several ANDs and NOTs, which is already quite good. Is there any point in allowing nesting them
<heno> The main problem might be sitting down and writing/updating the files
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> ah ok, now i understand
<dholbach> hmmmmm
<dholbach> you don't have to nest, if you don't want
<heno> There is probably a strong case for simplicity to start with
<dholbach> the example i made up - is that simple enough?
<heno> Yes, I would say so
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> I'll try to write up something spec like, at least some ordered bullet points and take some of them, so we don't end up doing the same work twice
<dholbach> once the xml format works roughly we can ask people to dump all their knowledge into the bughelper
<dholbach> and write small tutorials to do that
<dholbach> it will be SO good
<heno> heh, yeah. Just need some users
<dholbach> and I thought, I'd add a   -v   which shows general information about that package
<heno> so are you planning on putting this in universe or something, so it can be apt-get installed?
<dholbach> sure
<heno> right
<dholbach> i added a debian/ dir in one of the commits
<heno> we should think about how people would share info files
<heno> would they always be in ~/ or with the app?
<dholbach> good question
<heno> should they be stored centrally in the bzr repo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78467 in nicotine (universe) "Please add Lithuanian translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78468 in fontforge (main) "Fontforge loads .so files directly without version number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78469 in psi (universe) "Psi doesn't handle (yahoo) gateway connection intelligently enough" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78470 in gdm (main) "switching to current logged in user freezes gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78470
<heno> using bh, step 1. grab the latest info tree
<dholbach> maybe in the bzr repo and have some operation to get up-to-date
<dholbach> or we have two separate branches and separate packages
<dholbach> we could have daily checkouts+builds of the bughelper-data package
<heno> yep, and allow people to have local files in ~/ to supplement/overide the default
<dholbach> better to train people to update the -data branch every now and then - I think it's best to have it in a branch somewhere
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78472 in mono (main) "mono crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78472
<heno> dholbach: hm, but how do you even edit files locally? right in /usr/lib/whatever?
<heno> I think a lot of people will use bh semi-interactively when hunting for bugs -- 'let's put this in and see what comes out'
* heno - food
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78473 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Gossip-telepathy crashes while connecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78474 in gajim (universe) "Gajim doesn't handle (yahoo) gateway connections intelligently enough" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78474
<gnomefreak> mvo_: is there something that would cause a malformed entry in sources.list when there isnt one?
<mvo_> gnomefreak: the source.list editor in synaptic might cause one (that would be a bug in it of course)
<gnomefreak> that sounds like a good chance since he used synaptic to set sources. but i gave him a new list that i know is good
<mvo_> gnomefreak: what does the new list look like? in what way is it corrupted?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78475 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup doesn't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78476 in libgd2 (main) "libgd2 project, new maintainership, new CVS, new issue tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78477 in Ubuntu "on kde logout all disk partition are umounted " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78477
<gnomefreak> mvo_: its not corrupt i will show you it
<chantra> hi, can anyone using feisty confirm this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/78470
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78470 in gdm "switching to current logged in user freezes gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/839/plain/   its says line 2 is malformed
<chantra> gnomefreak: maybe some kind of special cahracter are messing the list up?
<gnomefreak> chantra: im having him re paste it but he swears there isnt i had him check 3 times
<chantra> opening with vi, is there any ^R or whatever characters?
<mvo_> gnomefreak: strage, works for me (on edgy). maybe the misformated line is in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> can we safely sudo rm that?
<chantra> gnomefreak: this settings works here as well
<gnomefreak> chantra: works here as well thats what makes me wonder but hes pasting full list to me and its exactly the same
<chantra> :s
<chantra> I'm not sure weird character will be dispayed by pastebin :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78478 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Package: linux-image-2.6.20-5-generic fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78478
<kiko> hello there! is anyone in favor or against bug 2796?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2796 in malone "Remove constraint on marking duplicates of duplicates" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2796
<kiko> we display the correct target to be duplicating against today
<kiko> and having a single dupe target is a valuable thing
<gnomefreak> im gonna have him email me the file if he can
<chantra> yep, will be better I guess
<persia> kiko: I'm in favour of 2796.  Sometimes it only becomes obvious two bus are the same after each has a few duplicates (especially shortly after a release (either real or snapshot)
<seb128> kiko: how is it valuable?
<gnomefreak> mvo_: you were right once again i had him mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d and it works so i think im gonna have him delete it see if it gets remade
<kiko> persia, we already do the right thing and duplicate against the correct master when indicating a bug is a dupe of a dupe, though..
<kiko> seb128, I think having dupes of dupes will only make duplicates less visible and for that reason less valuable
<kiko> (and duplicates are already not very valuable as it is)
<seb128> kiko: duplicates are noise anyway
<seb128> we just want to get them out of the way
<seb128> the only interesting part is the dup counter
<seb128> and launchpad could do the maths without forcing to dup everything from the same bug no?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78479 in debtags (main) "[edgy]  debtags crash during search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78480 in libsexymm (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync libsexymm (0.1.9-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78480
<kiko> seb128, we do the maths already.
<kiko> seb128, however, there is one situation where this isn't done
<seb128> well, you force to dup from the same bug, there is no math to do
<persia> kiko: My apologies.  I was not clear.  My hypothetical example is that 100 is opened (inapproprate behaviour in foo), followed by 105 (foo corrupts data), 110 is a duplicate of 100, and 115 a duplicate of 105.  A developer discovers that there is a pointer error that can either cause inappropriate behaviour or corruption, but is unable to solve it, and wants to merge 100 and 105 (and cannot).  On the other hand, I agree that t
<kiko> no
<seb128> I often find it anoying
<kiko> seb128, you can visit a bug and dupe it against any other bug -- we just go and dupe it against the right place.
<seb128> one reason is the one mentioned by persia
<kiko> the only issue remaining is the one persia points out.
<seb128> sometime I've to update like 10 bugs only to mark a duplicate
<kiko> but I ask myself if we're not better off having a special way to handle that (more rare) case
* persia has only had to update three or four
<kiko> rarer? what a horrible word
<seb128> well, I don't get the value of forcing to dup from the same bug
<persia> kiko: uncommon or less common
<seb128> B and C are dup for A
<seb128> come D
<seb128> how does it mater than you dupe it from B, C or A?
<kiko> seb128, it doesn't matter, and that's how launchpad works right now.
<kiko> it used to be that we required you to dupe against A
<seb128> ah ok
<kiko> we now transparently do the maths for you.
<persia> kiko: That's a nice improvement.  Thanks.
<seb128> I've not noticed the new behaviour yet then
<kiko> the only remaining issue is what persia was pointing out
<seb128> so what is your question about? ;)
<kiko> but I think that relaxing the constraint is not the answer to it.
<seb128> well
<kiko> seb128, whether we should relax the constraint and allow dupes of dupes
<kiko> which would make the dupe counter either useless or much harder to calculate.
<seb128> make launchpad update all the dups automatically
<persia> kiko: I don't think dupes of dupes is useful: could LP do the math to merge the trees?
<kiko> right
<kiko> yes
<kiko> it could.
<dholbach> heno: you're right..
<persia> kiko: I'd consider that a fine solution to the bug, in terms of easing workflow.
<kiko> so if I dupe bug A which has dupes X, Y and Z to bug B, which has dupes V and W, we'd move X, Y and Z over.
<kiko> thanks for your input persia.
<seb128> kiko: yeah, updating X, Y, Z to reflect the change made to A looks fine
<persia> kiko: Thanks for pointing out the bug: I'd never have seen it.
<kiko> I only remembered it because matt revell typo'd in the #launchpad channel. :)
<heno> dholbach: I guess you could manually symlink from /usr/lib/bh/whatever to ~/myinfofiles/ and sync that when you were ready
<heno> that's probably how I'd do it, but it seems a bit hacky
<dholbach> heno: yes... it'd be better to have some defined places we check, then the current directory, and so on - which in fact is what bh does atm already
<dholbach> heno: we just need to think of some more cases
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78481 in firefox (main) "firefax shuts down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78482 in openoffice "wmf file handling wrong" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78482
<gnomefreak> was the side pane removed from nautilus for some reason
<marnanel> eh, it sounds like you are in... sorry, lost the word
<marnanel> there's a mode that has it. like "place-ful"
<marnanel> bah.
<marnanel> spatial?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<gnomefreak> ah double click the edgy
<gnomefreak> i guess i closed it by mistake
<chantra> hi guys, after creating a new user, the tab completion is not working? is this normal behaviour?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78483 in xchm (universe) "The program crashes when I try to open CHM file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78484 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Gnome BitTorrent closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78484
<chantra> the user is using /bin/sh (from /etc/password)
<chantra> I know that /bin/sh moved from bash to dash, this is a pretty anoying behaviour though :s
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78485 in gaim (main) "It Crashed Randomly (and annoyed me)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78485
<zul> heh...
<chantra> should bug 73502 being mark as duplicate of 74956 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73502 in gnome-btdownload "[Feisty]  gnome-btdownload broken" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73502
<chantra> as the reason gnome-btdownload does not work is due to bug 74956
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74956 in python-defaults "[Feisty]  Can't import python module" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78487 in mail-notification (universe) "Notifies of "new" old mail when unread buffer is overrun" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78487
* chantra this place is so quiet :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78488 in libmtp (main) "libtmp-sendtr crash when trying to manually send track" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78486 in libapache-mod-auth-kerb (universe) "remote heap buffer overflow DoS/code exec" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78489 in openoffice.org (main) "ooo 2.1 splash screen says 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78491 in network-manager (main) "network-manager insists on connecting to wireless network, even if wireless option is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78490 in abuse-sdl (universe) "can't shoot to the left" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71814 in ubiquity (main) "installer keeps crashing on kubuntu 64 live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78492 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed with no apparent reason (msn_switchboard_release)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78493 in gnome-system-tools (main) "setting static IP with network-admin makes GNOME startup slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71736 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed Kubuntu (dup-of: 52682)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71736
<Lure> sfllaw: any suggestion on the last comment in bug 25673
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 25673 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Keyboard and touchpad doesn't work after suspend-to-ram on a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M1420" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/25673
<Lure> sfllaw: I think some kind of policy should be defined how to handle bugs that are fixed in latest release, but not in all supported releases
<sfllaw> Lure: There's a general guideline.
<Lure> sfllaw: I know about sru, but are we supposed to test with all supported releases?
<sfllaw> Not if we're not uploading to all supported releases.
<sfllaw> It seems very unlikely that we'd fix this particular issue in Dapper.
<sfllaw> Especially since it runs a different kernel.
<Lure> sfllaw: I think the problem is that most bugs are fixed in devel version, so backport has to be requested anyhow
<Lure> so I do not think we should handle it any different if it is known that released version fixed the problem
<sfllaw> Backporting the kernel would be interesting.
<zul> icky..
<sfllaw> But not something I think we can support.
<sfllaw> Like zul said.
<Lure> I think if anybody thinks it is important for other release (like LTS), they should "Nominate for Release"
<Lure> sfllaw: true for kernel, but the same is true in general for any package.
<Lure> ok, I will write nice response to this guy
<sfllaw> Thanks.
<zul> sfllaw: if it is something simple then we can probably rip the parts out and backport what is needed
<sfllaw> That's what we've been doing with edgy-updates.
<sfllaw> But dapper is pretty stable.  Unless there's a critical bug, it's unlikely we'll fix things there.
<sfllaw> After all, people are building things on dapper and presume they'll stay the same.
<Lure> sfllaw: done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78496 in mono (main) "Mono crashed while donwloading a .rar file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78497 in doodle (universe) "doodled package can't be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78500 in control-center (main) "gnome-control-center wipes out /home/user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78502 in Ubuntu "xubuntu no sound card vaio 505g" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78504 in neverball (universe) "package version is too high" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78506 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78507 in devede (multiverse) "version is outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78505 in Ubuntu "NTFS and FAT partitions mounted with executable bits" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78508 in cryptsetup (universe) "lukfsformat doesn't use strongest cipher by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78509 in ubiquity (main) "Install crash at the time of partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78510 in firefox (main) "file dialog cuts filename " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78511 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel flashing for kde apps on workspace change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78511
<davmor2> Quick query I had a bug in gossip-telepathy which bug-buddy duly noted but the bug was sent to bugzilla not malone is this correct behavior?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69443 in xmms-scrobbler (universe) "patch for scrobbling cd audio" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69443
<dsas> davmor2: bug-buddy does send things straight upstream yes.
<dsas> davmor2: the desktop took that decision rather than using the apport-gtk program that is otherwise used in Ubuntu.
<davmor2> dsas: Thanks for that is there anyway I can take the reports that are produced and drop them into apport-gtk also and then link the two reports?
<dsas> davmor2: There is, first file a new bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gossip-telepathy/+filebug
<dsas> then press "also affects upstream" and fill in the form to link them.
<davmor2> dsas will that take the info from the upstream version then?
<dsas> davmor2: Yes, it should prompt you for the upstream bug URL.
<dsas> davmor2: You probably want to copy and paste the info from the upstream bug report directly into the new ubuntu bug though.
<davmor2> dsas: superb thanks for the info.  Shall go off and do it immediately :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78512 in Ubuntu "Core 2 Duo, on resume 2nd core frequency scaling reset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78513 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Current ACX driver will not let USR5410 card function properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78514 in hardinfo (universe) "Crash on trying to view kernel modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78514
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78516 in gaim (main) "crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78517 in apport (main) "TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'instance' objects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78518 in firefox (main) "crash after selecting all messages in gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68996 in gparted (main) "xfs partition problem (Edgy 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78519 in gxmms (universe) "Please remove gxmms from Ubuntu" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78519
<TLE> Hay can somebody close this bug #49140 for me? I can't do that yet
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49140 in dsdo "The dictionary is not registered with Emacs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49140
<persia> TLE: How do you want it closed?  (Fix Released or Rejected)
<TLE> Oh I though tere was one that just said "close" oh wait that's in the other field. I can do it myself then. Thanks anyway.
<TLE> there*
<persia> TLE: No worries.
<TLE> Wuhuu closed my first bug. Can I get my hug now?
<TLE> *G*
* dsas hugs TLE
<TLE> thanks a lot
<wolf_> hi
<TLE> hey
<wolf_> I just noticed that I was in the bugsquad, so thought I would come and say hi
<TLE> noticed *G*
<wolf_> Request many moons ago
<wolf_> I havent used irc since 78.  Has changed a bit
<TLE> Oh. Welcome
<TLE> kind of quiet in here. It's mostly the bot jappering on about new bugs *G*
<wolf_> thanks.
<wolf_> so we see a new bug and go triage it? lol
<dsas> wolf_: Yep, no fighting over it though!
<TLE> yeah pretty much, or you can search for them off course, if you have some favorite package
<dsas> wolf_: You can always visit the bug page of your favourite program and see if there's anything you can do there
<TLE> *G*
<TLE> There's plenty for everyone
<wolf_> sounds like fun..
<TLE> yes and very cozy too, you get a hug once you have triaged a bug ;)
<wolf_> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78521 in Ubuntu "In Edgy, After last DBUS update, root locale is out-of-order." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78521
<wolf_> There's one now!
<TLE> Go go go
<wolf_> Looks like he might just want to re-set default language in language-support gui...locale in Nautilus
<wolf_> or is that too simple?  :-)
<wolf_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/78521
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78521 in Ubuntu "In Edgy, After last DBUS update, root locale is out-of-order." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<TLE> *blanc*
<dsas> wolf_: you probably want to ask him what the output of sudo echo $LANGUAGE is, just to make sure it's still set to portuguese
<wolf_> good idea, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77996 in jokosher "can't add an instrument/import a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78523 in scorched3d (universe) "Merge with debian version 40.1d.dfsg-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78524 in rhythmbox (main) "Podcast download mechanism isn't robust enough and often fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78524
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bee!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78525 in Ubuntu "Key "?/" doesn't work on text mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78526 in kdepim (main) "KTNEF not added to K Menu when installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78527 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  Changing UID needs notice to reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78528 in rhythmbox (main) "Often hangs or even crashes, during radio buffering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78529 in xine-lib (main) "libxine1-based apps don't display DVD subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78530 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when I change focus to azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78531 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 Live CD installation crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78532 in teg (universe) "local server launches invisibly, and does not exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78533 in gnome-system-tools (main) "weather report does not accurately state time of last update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78534 in grace (universe) "xmgrace needs nautilus integration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78535 in knowledgetree (universe) ""Browse Collections" fails after install with PHP5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78536 in xorg (main) "man pages not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78540 in rdesktop (main) "Alt-Shift does not propagate to remote host" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78538 in firefox (main) "Feature Request:  Allow Firefox to work on multiple X11 screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78539 in Ubuntu "Flash Drive Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78541 in firefox (main) "mozplugger/timidity not working in Firefox 2.0.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78542 in seahorse (universe) "The man page for searhose-agent is entitled seahorse-daemon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78543 in rar (multiverse) "File size limit exceeds for rar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78544 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel fails to load ICH5 SATA driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78546 in hal (main) "Edgy - iAudio F2 hal patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78547 in egroupware (universe) "please sync egroupware (1.2-106.dfsg-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78547
<dholbach> good morning
<palski> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya palski
<palski> I think that apport thingy should ask what the user did before the crash happened. There are lots of bugs with crash file attached but no explanations whatsoever
<dholbach> apport doesn't send the crash report
<dholbach> I think that Launchpad should say some more about that
<palski> ok, well then I blame launchpad for that =)
<dholbach> ok :)
<dholbach> you could tell the guys in #launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78548 in Ubuntu "Logitech TrackMan Wheel goes wonky after upgrading (Edgy/6.10 updates)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78549 in Ubuntu "Please sync libdiscid (0.1.0-1) from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78550 in gnome-chemistry-utils (universe) "incorrect description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78551 in python-tz (main) "Please sync python-tz (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78551
<chantra> hi guys
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78552 in linux-meta (main) "/sbin/update-grub complains about being run instead of /usr/sbin/update-grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78552
<chantra> update-manager is not showing the changelogs anymore
<chantra> is this normal behaviour? or should a bug being filled
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78554 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Lightning Installation on Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78553 in gnome-commander (universe) "crash while copying 34Gb of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78553
<Adri2000> anyone wants to confirm bug 78500 please? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78500 in control-center "gnome-control-center wipes out /home/user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78500
<Adri2000> if it's confirmed, that should be critical
<seb128> disk-admin is from gnome-system-tools not gnome-control-center
<seb128> and it has been dropped for edgy
<seb128> ah
<seb128> weird
<seb128> there is no old disk-admin icon that should be left
<seb128> I don't confirm it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78556 in Ubuntu "no hardware detection of running wlan-stick anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78555 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Broken mixer behaviour on Intel HDA on Dell DXP051 machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78557 in emerald-themes (universe) "emerald crashes after restart after changing the frame engine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78557
<dholbach> reject it rather
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78559 in python-defaults (main) "python-qt crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78559
<wendell|vacation> hi, seb128 !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78560 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -c -d fails when upgrading to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78561 in firefox (main) "Firefox 1.5.0.9 segmentation fault on some ASP login pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78561
<seb128> Hi wendell|vacation
<wendell|vacation> seb128, i've add a upstream task in bug 34805, can you look if i did the right thing?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34805 in vino "ALT GR key don't work." [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34805
<seb128> looking
<seb128> wendell|vacation: yep, looks fine to me
<wendell|vacation> seb128, thanks, Mark (vino mainteiner) is going to check this bug, i guess it will be fixed for 2.18
<seb128> good
<seb128> how do you know that Mark is going to check it? he didn't comment yet
<seb128> he seems to be busy for some time but review patches every now and then
<wendell|vacation> seb128, i'm talking with him on jabber :)
<seb128> ah, ok
<seb128> lunch time, bbl
<wendell|vacation> bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78563 in apt (main) "Order of package names in argument list shouldn't be relevant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78564 in kdepim (main) "kmail: French accentuated characters displayed as little squares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78566 in gnome-session (main) "startup programs delayed for 2 minutes with compiz/beryl enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78567 in Ubuntu "Crash when switching between themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78568 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kubuntu-restricted-extras" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78569 in k3d (universe) "Package uninstallable due to wrong Python-Version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78570 in ubuntu-docs (main) "dvd decryption with /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh is deprecated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78570
<Nafallo> indeed. where did that script go? :-/
<bddebian> Boo
<dsas> Nafallo: It went, you're supposed to get the packages from debian-unofficial.org if you're on debian now.
<Nafallo> dsas: ah. that means I should merge with my personal repo then :-)
<Nafallo> dsas: thanks
<dsas> Nafallo: though the debian-unnofficial site says "I don't know if these packages work on ubuntu". they probably do though...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78572 in epiphany-browser (main) "view-source open abiword and gives error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78572
<Nafallo> dsas: agreed. I've downloaded the src anyway. will look when I have time :-).
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78571 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Nvidia + tsclient or rdesktop creates graphic corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78573 in freetype1 (main) "wrong version in freetype2 pkg-config data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78574 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed (7.04 H1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78576 in kdebase (main) "krandrtray "Display settings..." shows blank dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78578 in flightgear (universe) "A normal flight crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78578
<dsas> heh, air turbulence?
<dholbach> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78580 in gamix (universe) "Missing .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78580
<crimsun> bug 78476
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78476 in libgd2 "libgd2 project, new maintainership, new CVS, new issue tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78476
<Pierre> hello
<marnanel> hello.
<Pierre> about #78476, did I use the right channel or is there a more appropriate way to inform the pkg maintainers?
<dsas> bug 78476
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78476 in libgd2 "libgd2 project, new maintainership, new CVS, new issue tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78476
<dsas> Pierre: We sync that from debian, so any changes that happen there will get down to ubuntu at some stage.
<Pierre> ok
<dsas> Pierre: I think main merges ended in December though, so it may not show up until feisty+1
<dsas> If debian have released a new version you can put in a sync request if you think that it is worthwhile
<Pierre> dsas: Ok, or in the sec update post final releases. As far as I can see, some of my fixes, critical, are not in debian. But I will try to provide a list to Jonas.
<dsas> Pierre: Yes, if there's known security bugs it's probably prudent to file them now.
<Pierre> dsas: http://bugs.libgd.org/index.php?tasks=&project=2&due=2&status[] = list them all (the dark red). Do you recommend to put them in my bug report?
<dsas> Pierre: Yes, I'd file a new bug with those security bugs in, if you can link to the upstream patches which fix each bug and which versions it effects, it would be appreciated.
<dsas> If you've made a new release mentioning that would be useful.
<Pierre> ok, not sure if I have enough free time right now to provide the link to each commit, but I will do it asap. The commit includes the bug #id, easy to follow
<Pierre> I did not make any release yet, I'm waiting some feedbacks from other projects and packagers. I like to sync all of them, as much as possible. The last years were a mess.
<dsas> Pierre: well, that can be done later, or the security team may do it.Just makes it easier for our security guys.
<Pierre> cvs helps (gd did not have any cvs before :P http://cvs.php.net/viewvc.cgi/gd/libgd/
<Pierre> ok, updated
<Pierre> dsas: thx for the info
<dsas> Pierre: No problem, I have subscribed the security team :)
<Pierre> dsas: btw, in any case there is a security@libgd.org or you can mark a bug as private
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78582 in system-config-printer (main) "Program crashesh while adding new printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78583 in beagle (main) "beagle crash (dup-of: 61083)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78584 in evince (main) "Evince title should be adaptable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78585 in ubiquity (main) "xubuntu installer crahes (can be reproduced)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78586 in gnome-blog (universe) "Crash on clicking drop-down." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78586
* dsas hugs Yawner
<dsas> nice work on thunderbird
<Yawner> ta :)
<Yawner> trying to work out how to contribute to the actual code now lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78587 in xulrunner (universe) "please sync xulrunner 1.8.0.9-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78588 in Ubuntu "please sync exaile 0.2.7+debian-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78589 in gtk+2.0 (main) "OSX-like blue scrollbars don't show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78590 in firefox (main) "when openning a page in new window crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78591 in apt-proxy (universe) "please review merge of apt-proxy 1.9.35-0.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78592 in gnochm (universe) "X-chm + uninstall causes mime-type problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78593 in firefox (main) "file://foo always goes to the root dir" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78593
<marnanel> well duh.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78594 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "touchpad disabling button requires workaround" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78595 in gaim (main) "[Edgy]  Gaim hangs on start, no windows displayed, no crash log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78595
<mmedland> marnanel: surely it should say something along the lines of file not found, rather than just show the root dir. Or wasn't your comment at that bug? [78593] 
<marnanel> Oh, sorry, does it just show the root dir? I didn't read the body, I was going by the summary.
<mmedland> lol, Oh yeah, I see that now. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78599 in tcptrace (universe) "Please sync 6.6.1-1.1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78600 in libipoddevice (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync libipoddevice (0.5.2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78601 in Ubuntu "[Sync]  marble (NEW) from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78603 in Ubuntu "Pinnacle PCTV USB Analog doesnt work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78604 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Kernel 2.6.19 source includes out of date cloop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78606 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel reported a crash at the end of a feisty update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78607 in mldonkey (universe) "Urgent patch to solve upload problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78609 in Ubuntu "installing edgy on usb sata hd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78610 in vlc (universe) "URL format string injection in CDDA and VCDX plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78610
<ScottK> bdmurray: I just replied to your question about bug #78526 - I don't have K Menu -> Debian on either box.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78526 in kdepim "KTNEF not added to K Menu when installed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78526
<bdmurray> ScottK: cool, I wasn't sure if that was something "special" that showed up on my system
<ScottK> Dunno how you got it...
<bdmurray> I installed Kubuntu and then added the Ubuntu meta package to get gnome so that might have something to do with it
<ScottK> Odd.
<bdmurray> I'll try to track down where it came from.
<ScottK> That would be cool.
<ScottK> It's my assumption that this is a packaging issue of some kind (Kubntu vs Debian way).  Source package for kdepim is 16mb...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78612 in libsmbios (universe) "link missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78611 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "3c59x broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78611
<dub> how long does a bug (reported via reportbug) typically take to make it into the system?
<Admiral_Chicago> shouldn't take more that 10 minutes
<dub> so if its not there and I submitted it over 12 hours ago its been rejected?
<mmedland> you should still be able to find it though
<mmedland> even if it has been rejected
<dub> doesnt seem to be in the ubuntu-users archive either, I got an awaiting moderation reply
<dub> should I try again?
<mmedland> i'd say so, or you could try putting it in directly to launchpad
<dsas> dub: You should put bug reports directly on launchpad.
<dub> ok, I'll do that
<dsas> (sorry if I've got the wrong end of the stick, I missed first part of conversation)
<dub> I had used 'reportbug'
<mmedland> dsas:He reported it using reportbug first, but cant find it know
<mmedland> you beat me to it :)
<dsas> ah, yeah it'll be held in moderation. Ubuntu doesn't use reportbug,
<dsas> it means some poor soul gets to moderate the -users list and stick it in the bug tracker sometime, one day.
<dsas> best to go straight to LP
<mmedland> i wouldnt like that job , is there a group that does that?
<mmedland> the moderating i mean
<dub> I wondered about the debian.org address in the manpage, some dirty bastard lied to me
<mmedland> lol
<dsas> yeah, there's a group that moderate it. I don't know how often they forward stuff to the bug tracker though.
<mmedland> okay
<mmedland> it would make more sense if it went direct to LP wouldnt it?
<dub> so if I submit another one in LP it will double up at some stage?
<dub> better not to maybe?
<mmedland> if you stick it in LP now, the people who move them from reportbug will see it already exists and itll save them a small job :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78613 in libpst (universe) "readpst core dump while converting outlook 2003 pst file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78614 in apt (main) "apt-get connection errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78615 in cupsys (main) "cupsys starts up, consumes 100% CPU and blocks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69082 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screen goes blank regardless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78616 in metacity (main) "Firefox crashes metacity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78617 in xorg (main) "edgy and feisty after update i get 640x480 only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78618 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.0.4 crashes when trying to print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78621 in mairix (universe) "debian/mairix.doc-base contains incorrect file names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78622 in emifreq-applet (universe) "100% CPU Load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78622
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78623 in mod-ruby (universe) "libapache2-mod-ruby is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78624 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla-viewer crashes on choosing "About"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78625 in firefox (main) "crash on right click save as" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78625
<gnomefreak> what do we do with repo issues? like nz mirrors are down. do we reject bug or is there a way to file it on the mirror?
<dsas> I don't think the mirror operators read LP for things like that. they presumably have some kind of notification for their servers going down anywya.
<dsas> gnomefreak: I think I just rejected them in the past.
<gnomefreak> ok ty thats what i figured
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78626 in apache2 (main) "mod_auth_ldap doesn't support SSL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78628 in Ubuntu "Graphics Corruption while building a pbuilder environment for feisty under edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78628
<dub> what help is rejecting it?
<dub> the nz mirror isnt down, its dropping connections from selected nz networks
<dsas> dub: people who run the mirrors don't read LP as far as I know. You should get in touch with them to fix the problem, or the mirror needs dropping.
<dub> I believe they know and are doing it intentionally
<dsas> i'm not sure about how you'd go about that. by pinging one of the canonical sysadmins probably.
<dsas> dub: What was the bug number?
<dub> IMO its an ubuntu problem if its official mirrors behave strangely
<dub> 78614
<dub> politics adn peering aside, my grandmothers PC just stopped working
<xeruno> dub, mine too... granmothers are like viruses :S
<xeruno> (computer viruses) jejejeje
<dsas> dub: A report on apt won't reach the right people though :)
<xeruno> :P
<dub> well thats teh application that is failing
<dub> I'm trying to be the lusers advocate here
<dsas> dub: I'm not trying to dismiss the problem, I'm trying to find out where it should be filed so the people who can do something about it do something about it.
<DarkMageZ> the maintainer of apt will know where it needs to go and will push it in the right direction
<lifeless> dsas: hi, this should be: filed as a support request, and raised in canonical-sysadmins, for the mirror admins to take the mirror out of rotation if its fucked
<dub> To my mind it sits with whoever sanctions official mirrors
<lifeless> apt maintainer has nothing to do with this
<lifeless> dub: you are right
<lifeless> dub: the process is 'support request' -> 'bug if there is a software fault', and theres no software fault here.
<lifeless> dsas: the ubuntu mirros are not our servers, and while we do scan, being told theres a problem is faster.
<dsas> lifeless: Right. from a -bugs perspective a bug against apt was wrong, so that was rejected, I was just looking for the proper procedure, not hiding the problem.
<lifeless> dsas: yup. Support request is the right entry point. from there, if its urgent [and it is] , seek escalation on #launchpad or #canonical-syadmins, depending on how authoritative you can be about the problem.
<lifeless> starting with #launchpad is always a good bet.
<dsas> ok, would you like me to file a support tracker or are you someone who can handle this from here on?
<dsas> thanks for bzr btw.
<lifeless> dsas: lol :). Please do document the problem as a support request
<lifeless> as thoroughly as possible. I've started escalating this
<dub> there are tcptraceroutes in the bug I filed, I'm happy to perform further troublshooting if required
<lifeless> link the bug to the support request, that will do
<lifeless> dub: you say that the mirror operators are doing it deliberately. Why ?
<dub> disclaimer: I work for one of the two main networks they are rejecting
<dub> essentially because the two 'teir 1' carriers in NZ depeered a couple of years ago
<lifeless> I dont think its reasonable for them to be on DNS rotation and rejecting anyone, but thats me
<dub> citylink maintain the peering exchanges
<dub> they have been anycasting the mirror at the exchanges so that people who peered with them got direct access and those that didnt got the content from PAIX
<dub> this stopped some time in the last 3-4 weeks
<dsas> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3121
<dsas> lifeless: Do I need to subscribe anyone?
<dsas> oh, actually I can't do that in the support tracker anyway.
<dub> well the anycast address is still reachable and the content available via FTP
<dub> so its debatable as to whether its intentional or a config problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78629 in kerry (universe) "missing /usr/bin/kerry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78631 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad T60 ACPI problem on amd64 arch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78631
<dsas> dub: you may want to include some/all of this info in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3121 so it's referenceble in the future.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78633 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager shouldn't be in Applications -> System Tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78633
<dub> dsas, will it help? As I said, politics aside, its the end user that is paying the price
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78632 in xorg-server (main) "autodetection of Xinerama when creating xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78632
<dsas> dub: Sure, we do want to fix the problem. I'm sorry if I've made you think otherwise.
<dub> Not at all, I understand now that the bug report was the wrong way to go about it
<ajmitch> dub: great, so the citylink peering issues have come up again?
<dub> it looks that way
<dub> I'm looking for the little page they put up about it
<ajmitch> probably the same thing they had on their ftp servers awhile back
<ajmitch> "too bad, so sad, complain to your ISP"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78634 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "usbdev4.1_ep00: PM: suspend 0->1, parent usb4 already 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78634
<lifeless> I've filed a rt request on this
<lifeless> dub: can you put some of the history in teh support request - just cause you can act like a 'luser', doesn't mean tthat the extra info you have won't help in the situation being resolved faster :)
<lifeless> #26423 in rt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77460 in launchpad-integration ""Translate This Application" in Firefox mistaken for translating the Web page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78635 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel oops in cpufreq / kondemand" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78639 in pound (universe) "sample configuration file use old syntax" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78640 in kdebase (main) "kdesu does not respect NOPASSWD from sudoers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78641 in Ubuntu "CD does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78642 in texlive-base (universe) "Missing element in texlive-pictures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78642
<Nafallo> time to sleep
<dub> lifeless, url to rt?
<dub> theres more info in a debian bug I raised back when it first became an issue, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=296807
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 296807 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: ftp.nz.debian.org inaccessable from majority of nz internet" [Grave,Closed] 
* dthacker hugs ubugtu
* Ubugtu gives dthacker a sloppy wet kiss
<dthacker> yuck!
<dthacker> hehe
<lifeless> dub: thats internal sorry, but its how I get hold of the sysadmins
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78643 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "I dont't know why" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78644 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash and the apport command was using the 100% of the CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78645 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed with 6.06 LTS for PC, simplified Chinese" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78647 in dolphin (universe) "dolpin: desktop file installed twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78648 in yakuake (universe) "merge with Debian version 2.7.5-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78648
<dub> matt has made contact with citylink, apparently its a fault, they are working on it
<dsas> dub: Sweet, that's good to hear. Hopefully it'll be resolved soon.
<ajmitch> yep, it was just talked about in #ubuntu-nz earlier
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78649 in openoffice.org (main) "Crashes on launch with "free(): invalid pointer"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78650 in Ubuntu "can not install programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78651 in Ubuntu "CPU stuck at 100% usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78652 in ardour (universe) "inserting .wav as track, jack shutdown cause ardor was not fast enough" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78653 in websvn (universe) "please sync websvn 1.61-21 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78654 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs freezes, then crashes during auctex processing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78654
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #2
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, bot is lagging i think
<Admiral_Chicago> oh thats because the bug doesn't exist, it would be nice to know that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78655 in language-selector (main) ""Language support is not installed completely" alert needs wording fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78656 in Ubuntu "Problem with Update Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78657 in eclipse (universe) "incorrect dependancies (0ubuntu1 not 3ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78658 in ekiga (main) "weblinks don't work in ekiga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78659 in Ubuntu "ata2 io problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78660 in gdm (main) "can't change GDM settings." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78660
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78661 in gtk2-engines (main) "Black themes/High Contrast Inverse theme Bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78661
<BugMaN> hi!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78662 in ecj-bootstrap (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78662
<lifeless> dub: nz.archive.ubuntu.com should work now - its out of the rotation until its fixed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78663 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Some Java 6's bin require libstdc++.so.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78663
<BugMaN> hi seb128!
<seb128> Hi BugMaN
<BugMaN> i found a bug in epiphany but epiphany don't use malone
<seb128> open a bug on the epiphany-browser packager on launchpad or a bug on bugzilla.gnome.org
<BugMaN> ok
<seb128> what is the bug about?
<BugMaN> crash
<BugMaN> if you try to delete 2 or plus bookmarks epiphany crash
<seb128> likely due to some plugin or firefox then :p
<seb128> ah
<seb128> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351814
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 351814 in General "crash while deleting more than 1 bookmark in bm-editor" [Blocker,New] 
<seb128> that one then
<BugMaN> yes
<seb128> it's already known, no need of a new bug :)
<BugMaN> ok
<BugMaN> :-)
<kgoetz> i filed http://launchpad.net/bugs/78657 about 50 min ago, and just realised its probably only a typo in the control file. can someone confirm that? i dont really want to force install the package if rebuilding it will work instead
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78657 in eclipse "incorrect dependancies (3ubuntu1 not 0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* kgoetz grabs source to try and check
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78664 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78665 in gtk+2.0 (main) "FEISTY: libgtk2.0 upgrade broke things in gtk apps such as mousepad and gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78665
<somerville32> Ugh oh
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Admiral_Chicago> that will install the codecs necessary
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76383 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx-driver behaves strange in 8.32.5, works fine in 8.28.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76383
* kgoetz is a bit bemused... at the end of a compile with dpkg-buildpackage, shouldnt there be debs?
<kgoetz> actually, i'll ask the motu's
<Admiral_Chicago> i think you mean buildclean
<Admiral_Chicago> err autoclean
<Admiral_Chicago> that's when a deb is made iirc.
<Admiral_Chicago> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Admiral_Chicago> kgoetz: take a look at that, hf gl
* kgoetz did look, perhaps not in the right place
<Admiral_Chicago> I seems to remember seeing it in the guide, I looked at the guide a long time ago though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78667 in Ubuntu "Edgy Memory troubles Edgy, Slow Performances, Soundcard not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78668 in Ubuntu "Unicode problem in the partition windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78670 in Ubuntu "Problem when changing opacity of taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78671 in mesa (main) "Old version, upgrade needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71915 in update-manager "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77528 in update-manager ""Size mismatch" error is unhelpful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63552 in update-manager "Update-manager is very invasive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63609 in update-manager "missing python-vte causes upgrade failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69832 in update-manager "libghc6-hdbc-missingh-dev postinst fails" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71649 in update-manager "Message when system is up-to-date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78673 in update-manager (main) "edgy->fetisty dist-upgrade only works if ~/.gnupg file is there" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78674 in totem (main) "Totem crashes on watching .mov from Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78675 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom driver does not work and spams Xorg.0.log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78676 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when trying to close "image window"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78677 in gnome-panel (main) "invisible icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78678 in gnome-panel (main) "clicking on gnome-invest changes keyboard indicator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78679 in mono (main) "mono crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78680 in avahi (main) "avahi's "enable_avahi" script does not turn on MDNS resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78680
<chantra> 'lo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78681 in cupsys (main) "[PATCH]  CUPS's "enable_sharing" script incorrectly modifies cupsd.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69085 in kde-systemsettings (main) "System Settings changes configuration files (makes fonts blurry) even without me applying any changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78682 in mp3gain (universe) "xargs: mp3gain: terminated by signal 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69033 in hal (main) "nautilus-cd-burner does not recognise blank cd." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78684 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DRM doesn't load using Radeon 9700 running Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78687 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  Default font in Firefox too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69160 in hal (main) "hal failed to initialize" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71558 in hwdb-client (main) "Gets stuck at video detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78689 in gthumb (main) "error importing photos from a HP photosmart 812" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78690 in bluez-utils (main) "[Feisty]  bluez-utils update hangs on stopping bluetooth service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78690
<bddebian> Boo
<Nafallo> Baa!
<bddebian> Heh, heya Nafallo
<seb128> dholbach: what are all those upstream changes you are doing?
<seb128> upstream task changes I mean
<dholbach> our bug is closed already, and there's an empty upstream task
<dholbach> i dunno how we got those, but i thought i'd clean up a bit
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> do you have a list of those?
<dholbach> i tried to find all new unconfirmed, undecided bugs we're subscribed to
<dholbach> i ended up with a crazy list of bugs
<seb128> ok
<dholbach> i thought "malone might be malfunctioning, but why not just use the list i just got?" ;-)
<seb128> dholbach: hehe, ok, I was just wondering if we had to update distro and upstream tasks by hand now
<seb128> that looked like a step back
<seb128> if that's just cleanup that's fine ;)
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs seb128 back
<seb128> good to see some bug triage action ;)
* seb128 is doing some cleanup too
<dholbach> yeah :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78693 in Ubuntu "Slow reboot sequence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78693
<dholbach> hahahaha, bug 30867 "..., but I am now testing Feisty, and.... oh my god !!!! Nautilus is displaying complete non sense, it's the end of the world..."
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30867 in nautilus "[Dapper]  nautilus shows drive labels instead of volume labels" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30867
<Hobbsee> dholbach: haha, nice
* Hobbsee pokes dholbach 
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach back
<Hobbsee> dholbach: to get libdvdcss2, do we prefer a script that wgets and installs it, or recommending an unofficial repo?
<dholbach> no idea - it's both something that's out of our hands
<dholbach> maybe installing a 'separate' package is better then activating a complete repository
<dholbach> but ...  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> dholbach: so, the solution is to ignore it, and hopes it goes away?
<dholbach> i don't think that's a solution :)
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: with the script added back people can do whatever :-)
<dholbach> what does the doc team say in their guide?
<Nafallo> dholbach: the script
<Hobbsee> dholbach: doc team refers to teh script
<Nafallo> atleast that's what the bug said :-P
<Hobbsee> dholbach: debian said the script was a security risk, as it wgets to /tmp
<Hobbsee> dholbach: and removed it, saying debian multimedia was the way to go
<dholbach> oh... and debian multimedia ships it?
<Nafallo> debian-unofficial do
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i believe so.  or somewhere does
<Nafallo> and I can merge with them and put it in my repo ;-)
<dholbach> maybe mvo_ has an opinion
<dholbach> he's master of 'common customizations'
<dholbach> sorry mvo_
<Hobbsee> mvo_: ping?
<mvo_> Hobbsee: what was the context?
<Hobbsee> mvo_: we synced from debian, as they got rid of the script, saying to get the package from debian-unofficial repo instead.  libdvdcss2, and libdvdread3
<Hobbsee> ie, dvd playing
<Hobbsee> which, i suspect your common customisations want to utilise, anyway
<Hobbsee> (kaffeine needs to utilise it, + gnome proggys)
<Hobbsee> mvo_: did you want to think on it, and ping me tomorrow?  i'd like to go to bed fairly soon (it's 2.23am)
<Hobbsee> or query hobbsee|nothere with the info, or email me - hobbsee@u.c
<mvo_> Hobbsee: ok, have a good night. I will have a look
<Hobbsee> mvo_: thanks.  email's best, as i absolutely cant forget then :)
* Hobbsee needs to be up in 5.5 hours.  ouch
* mvo_ reads scrollback and ponders about the issue
<Hobbsee> night all
<Ng> is there a procedure for debugging (suspected) acpi problems?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78694 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Macintosh PPC Beezy upgrade to Dapper fails " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78694
<dholbach> Ng: there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<dholbach> Ng: but it's not that much
<Ng> dholbach: ta. trying to help someone debug a weird thing on an hp machine where his ps2 keyboard doesn't work (!)
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> anything strange in  'dmesg' ?
<Ng> I've just asked for the info listed on that page, and I'll ask for dmesg too
<Ng> it's already in LP affecting some others, bug 45165
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45165 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Hewlett Packard xw4300 Workstation + USB Mouse BUG" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78695 in firefox (main) "firefox uses inordinate amounts of CPU when idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78696 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78696
<Ng> dholbach: nothing about it looks strange to me, but I'm not exactly sure what I'd be expecting to be strange
<Ng> I put it in a bug comment at least
<dholbach> ok good
<dholbach> I hope that mjg59 and BenC can figure it out
<Ng> me too, thanks for the pointer :)
<dholbach> de rien
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78697 in gnome-media (main) "crash in g_type_class_meta_marshal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78698 in gnome-app-install (main) "help button does not work in gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78699 in matplotlib (universe) "python-matplotlib should depend on python-numpy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78701 in dvdauthor (universe) "k9copy and dvdauthor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78702 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Command can't be run as root in the GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78703 in netbase (main) "/etc/services should contain zeroconf info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78704 in camorama (universe) "camorama swaps red and blue channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78705 in erlang (universe) "Program will not launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78706 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "(Feisty) Disks incorrectly detected as USB/SCSI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78707 in Ubuntu "The installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78708 in gaim (main) "The Gaim close inespected. Logged was stoped!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78709 in Ubuntu "System freeze at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78710 in eog (main) "slow Eye of GNOME start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78711 in installation-guide (main) "preconfiguration manual" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78712 in vlc (universe) "crash when watching apple quicktime streaming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78713 in pypanel (universe) "pypanel is missing files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78714 in gnome-mag (main) "Please build gnome-mag with composite support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78715 in firefox (main) "Firefox DOM Inspector installation fails on Edgy due to dependency error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78716 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl  crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78717 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78718 in xserver-kdrive (universe) "Xephyr don't handle the "alt car" key in ca_FR keymap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78719 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) ""Unread: -1" in thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78720 in Ubuntu ""Copy Disc" burns audio disc as data dics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78721 in jabber (universe) "[Merge]  Jabber from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78722 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty 20070110 -- Grub fails to list old kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78723 in gaim (main) "Gain - crash - no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78724 in armagetron (universe) "Armagetron crashes when start a Network Game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78724
<Yawner> Howdy guys, can somebody take a look at this bug.. I am not 100% sure of what Gnome VFS is, I believe it is the file selection window.. If that is the case then I would like to mark the bug is fixed? Any Ideas?
<Yawner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/36218
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36218 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird should be compiled with gnomevfs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78725 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes opening webpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78726 in hotkey-setup (main) "No intermediate brightness steps on Thinkpad (dup-of: 61184)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78726
<dsas> Yawner: It's so you can save files to samba/ftp/etc shares.
<dsas> Yawner: It's like extra backends to the file selector.
<Yawner> hmm ok, I am guessing this is not present or is it?
<dsas> Yawner: it's not implemented as far as I can see.
<dsas> Yawner: I think it's implemented but not turned on rather. though i don't really know.
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Yawner 
<Yawner> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a list too...
<Admiral_Chicago> David may know as well
<Yawner> Hmm ok, I will mark it as confirmed and see where it goes
<Admiral_Chicago> sure. leave a comment too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78727 in gaim (main) "crash sending a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78730 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash of gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78729 in Ubuntu "Since last upgrade my xserver crash when i start a opengl app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78732 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "madwifi-modules cause kernel-oops (feisty) (dup-of: 76294)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78733 in libgpod (main) "python-gpod has no python modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78734 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[rv280]  strange behaviour of xv and gl windows under aiglx (beryl)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78736 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings starts making noises" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78735 in alsa-utils (main) "Crash doing "asoundconf unset-pulseaudio"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78737 in pstoedit (universe) "pstoedit not compiled with svg output enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78737
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> I hate brown paper bag paste bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78738 in ia32-libs-openoffice.org (main) "ia32-libs-openoffice.org_17_amd64 is broken (wrong libgnutls version)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78738
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-11
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78739 in findutils (main) "locate command broken.  Bad perms on /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78740 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "nvidia twinview garbage second monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78742 in tct (universe) "/usr/bin/timeout doesn't reflect exit code of launched commandline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78741 in Ubuntu "menu.lst was changed during Ubuntu upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78744 in evolution (main) "Birthday in Contacts is wrongly auto-adjusted +100 years" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78745 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please turn on CONFIG_EDD=m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78746 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20 source includes out of date cloop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78747 in pcsx (universe) "pcsx crash when scph1001 extracted to folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78749 in abntex (universe) "Abntex depends on TeTeX, can't build using TeXlive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78458 in malone "quoted phrase search has false positives (dup-of: 56244)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78458
* dthacker hugs ubugtu
* Ubugtu humps dthacker
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78750 in xgammon (universe) "Please sync xgammon 0.99.1128-2.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78751 in survex (universe) "Please sync survex 1.0.39.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78752 in gnome-session (main) "Just installed ubuntu 6.10.  First logged in, got error message and returned to login screen.  Logged in again, and got crash report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78753 in straw (universe) "merge straw 0.26.dsfg.1-2.1 from Debain unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78753
<DarkMageZ> is there some documentation for getting traces of X crashes?
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> err..
<somerville32> yes.
<somerville32> !debugging
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<DarkMageZ> oh yeah, i forgot about those terminals @ ctrl+alt+1
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78754 in rawstudio (universe) "Please sync rawstudio 0.4.1+20070108-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71917 in heartbeat (main) "ping_group does not work" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78755 in xorg (main) "X Does Not Start From Installation CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78756 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager-gthumb stopped working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78757 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 CD Typo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78758 in gedit (main) "Gedit crashed no open text documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78759 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash on hd2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78761 in metacity (main) "metacity crashes at random" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78763 in Ubuntu "Application freeze and system lag with 'About me' selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78763
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> :)
<dholbach> seems like hobbsee had a good day until now :)
* dholbach hugs hobbsee
<dholbach> heya
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<Hobbsee> dholbach: how so?
<dholbach> you were ":)" smiling :)
<dholbach> sfllaw: when is the next hug day?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ahh.  yes, apart from my connection being dropped out constantly, and someone talking over and over to me saying that ubuntu and MOTU is crap...etc.
<Hobbsee> apart from that, it's been fun
* dholbach hugs hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78764 in gnome-power "GPM systray: UPS icons can't be found" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78764
<dholbach> hey mvo
<mvo> hey dholbach
<Hobbsee> mvo!!!
<mvo> hey hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :D
<mvo> Hobbsee: about your question from yesterday, I think for libdvdcss2 we prefer getting it from a repository. I'm not sure about debian-multimedia tought because it seems to carry a lot of other packages as welll
<mvo> so they may not really play well together
<Hobbsee> mvo: right
<mvo> best would be ubuntu-multimedia hosted somehwere in the free world
<Hobbsee> mvo: so the docs need to be changed, then
<Hobbsee> hrm.  got any swiss hosters or something?  i hear malaysia's also pretty good for that
<mvo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs is the doc that everybody uses?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> mvo: yep, taht's it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78768 in quintuple-agent (universe) "merge 1.0.4-9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78769 in gaim (main) "Gaim Crash (msn_session_finish_login)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78772 in xorg-server (main) "memory leak in xorg i810 of 6.06?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78774 in sip-qt3 (universe) "Broken packages : python2.3-sip-qt3 and python2.3-sip-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78775 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78776 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78776
<a7p> if a bug was fixed by gnome 2.16.1, should it be set to rejected or to fix released?
<DarkMageZ> if the package they are refering to was updated and you know it is actually fixed. then fix released.
<persia> a7p: Fix released, and it is worth noting which package version fixed it.
<a7p> oki, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78777 in debian-installer (main) "amd64/expert install fails to boot (no root fs)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78778 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crash on 'use entire disk'" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78779 in kmldonkey (universe) "kmldonkey should not have mldonkey-server as a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78779
<heno> Does anyone happen to have the URL for a the bug where you have to power cycle after booting down the Live CD?
<heno> It says press Enter, but nothing happens
<heno> I'm just trying to encourage the testers working in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78781 in cupsys (main) "Printing is very slow and causes high cpu usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78782 in gnome-utils (main) "mounted drive not visible to other users besides 'root'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78783 in xorg (main) "Disabling and re-enabling DPMS doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78784 in kdegames (main) "kbounce crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78785 in hw-detect (main) "tries to modprobe i82365 a gazillion times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78786 in firefox (main) "firefox using over 90% of CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78786
<kiko> fix for bug 78786: "upgrade your 286"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78786 in firefox "firefox using over 90% of CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78786
<Lutin> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78787 in kdebase (main) "localisation (language) problem in Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78787
<persia> That's not really fair.  The 286 didn't even have a working MMU.
<kiko> persia, well, it had AN MMU, but its VM capabilities were somewhat deficient
<kiko> however
<kiko> it was the most horrible hack of a processor design known to man at the time
* persia hasn't heard of more horrible since :)
<kiko> well you had the 486sx afterwards which was pretty gross
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78789 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 Installer (from Live CD) crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78789
<kiko> being a dx with the FPU on-die but disabled
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78791 in score-reading-trainer (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync score-reading-trainer (0.1.3-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78791
<dholbach> who was planning to go to the mozillateam foundation meeting?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78793 in scigraphica (universe) "no text/font in scigraphica" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78795 in Ubuntu "pls add possibility to postpone fscheck at boottime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78797 in ubiquity (main) "Live CD installation fails at step6 - partition " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78796 in ubiquity (main) "Live CD installation fails at step6 - partition " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78796
<bddebian> Boo
<ompaul> feh -boo | grep no-sense
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78801 in Ubuntu "Problem mounting a partition while booting right after installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78802 in gaim (main) "apport-gtk crash after gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78804 in acpi-support (main) "Modules load/unload system doesn't suffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78804
<sfllaw> dholbach: Next wednesday.
<dholbach> nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78805 in a2mp3 (universe) "a2mp3 violates Ubuntu naming policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78806 in pure-ftpd (universe) "Charset options missing in pure-ftpd-wrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78806
<sfllaw> We'll try to get the interns in on it.
<dholbach> ROCK :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78807 in a2mp3 (universe) "Silly debian/copyright" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78808 in rpy (universe) "Rpy Couldn't obtain R version number from output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78809 in firefox (main) "Randomly crashing (SIGSEGV/SIGPIPE)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69287 in powernowd (main) "powernowd uses "performance" as default scaling governor" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78810 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Herd 2 -- x86 (32bits) Desktop CD BAD install failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78811 in kdebase (main) "CAN'T UMOUNT REMOVABLE MEDIA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78812 in lastfm (universe) "crashed when imputting artist into search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78814 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes in feisty--cdimage--1/11/07" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78813 in libgnomeui (main) "Ubuntu crashes since last update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78815 in memprof (main) "removed ffrom feisty?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78816 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "trying to put a url in the "add extension" dialog crashed thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78818 in nvu (universe) "Nvu crashes when editing source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78819 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "toshiba_acpi module is changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78820 in vlc (universe) "vlc crash whit shoutcast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78821 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla-viewer process failed to crash with host application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78822 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "airo wifi driver defaults to "tsunami" essid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78823 in obconf (universe) "obconf doesn't work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78824 in firefox (main) "Application crashes on page refresh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78824
<tristanbob> is it best to do feature request as a bug or a specification?
<tristanbob> I have an idea how to make the Nautilus "Connect to server" also support Novell Netware servers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78825 in Ubuntu "Firefox 2.0 Ubuntu 6.10 crashes logging in to certain websites " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78826 in wine (universe) "[Backport]  Please backport wine 0.9.29 to edgy and dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78827 in Ubuntu "Can we please get ubuntulog in #ubuntu-mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78828 in Ubuntu "wrong colors in video display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69331 in human-icon-theme (main) "Open folder icon cannot be stretched without blurring." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78830 in 915resolution (universe) "lcd is set to "expand" when installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78839 in evince-gtk (main) "Printing to file with GTK+ dialogue (ie in Evince) not contain PDF-option and other features" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78841 in Ubuntu "System crashes if disconnected from network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78843 in Ubuntu "acx111 does not work on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78842 in xorg (main) "Kubuntu Feisty Fawn don't find my screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78844 in Ubuntu "No login window.  System-Login Window-password  window-enter password-Login Widow flash-then nothing. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78846 in evolution (main) "Scrabled Letter when adding name with foriegn characters to email list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78846
<somerville32> sfllaw, ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78847 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed kubuntu daily-live 20070111 i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78848 in hal (main) "LUKS removable volume not mounted automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78849 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-admin missing from package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78850 in Ubuntu ""About Ubuntu" crashes when opened (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78851 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity fails during partitioning in Feisty 1.10.07" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78852 in xmms (main) "keyboard shortcuts and signals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78852
<TheMuso> c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78854 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Upgradability broken when removing one of the included apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76577 in dict-bouvier (universe) "Please sync dict-bouvier (universe) from Debian (dup-of: 76092)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78855 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  usb disk mounting quirky" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78858 in kdepim (main) "dcop kaddressbook KAddressBookIface importVCard file:///vcard.vcf fails silently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78856 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop in ltr in hebrew" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78857 in firefox (main) "Cierre sbito del navegador cuando iniciaba una descarga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78859 in Ubuntu "exaile: Select information on track from playlist crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78860 in Ubuntu "Open source nvidia driver crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78861 in mono (main) "Crashreport on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78862 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "automatically mounts created file systems on live CD" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78863 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 1 alternate CD: aic94xx not recognised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78864 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox downloads the wrong lyrics [edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78864
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78865 in firefox (main) "Seg-Fault after Google Browser Sync plugin installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78865
<Creteil> hi all
<Creteil> i'm currently running feisty
<Creteil> all seems woking fine except i can't run xcdroast as root to generate the 1st configuration and be able to run it as user ...
<Creteil> anyone have an idea ?
<ash211> suppose there's a bug in the detection of the grub options in /boot/menu.lst
<ash211> what package would that be against?
<ash211> bug 78693
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78693 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Slow reboot sequence" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78693
<ash211> sorry, that's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78866 in liferea (main) "Crash when bootting session as user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78867 in ubiquity (main) "Umlauts displayed incorrectly during keyboard layout selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78868 in ubiquity (main) "display corrupted between Keyboard and User pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78869 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - Kubuntu Feisty Herd 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78870 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crash when text dragged to firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78871 in update-manager (main) "Crash: Start Ubuntu 7.04 and report of crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78872 in totem (main) "Crash with wmv file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78873 in Ubuntu "cannot shut down from screen or front shutdown button on cpu. Needs to shutdown from rear of cpu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78874 in Ubuntu "No obvious way set preferred applications in Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78875 in gdb (main) "assertion error in linux-nat.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78877 in banshee (universe) "Scrollbar buttons in 'Recommended Artists' dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78878 in xorg (main) "xserver hang running gl screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78879 in dpkg (main) "dpkg doesn't support the Original-Maintainer field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78880 in adept (main) "A crash after a special operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78882 in qgis (universe) "crashes when a shape is removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78881 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed during partition analasis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78883 in system-tools-backends (main) "sharing paths with spaces over samba fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78884 in mplayer (multiverse) "paused mplayer restarts when entering or leaving fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78884
<Ubug2> New bug: #78886 in ubiquity (main) "acpi setting may help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78886
<Ubug2> New bug: #78887 in Ubuntu "xfce4-session doesn't work under vnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78887
<Ubug2> New bug: #78888 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[user-admin]  some groups are hidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78888
<Ubug2> New bug: #78890 in brasero (universe) "Brasero's menu description doesn't conform to standards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78890
<Ubug2> New bug: #78891 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance fails to launch, linux-2.6.20-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78891
<Ubug2> New bug: #78892 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78892
<Ubug2> New bug: #78893 in pulseaudio (universe) "merge pulseaudio 0.9.5-5 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78893
<Ubug2> New bug: #78894 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed on "Prepare Disk Space"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78894
<Ubug2> New bug: #78895 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado crashed upon system shutdown & restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78895
<Ubug2> New bug: #78896 in Ubuntu "Kernel Panic with PCMCIA Wireless Cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78896
<Ubug2> New bug: #78900 in evolution-data-server (main) "Crash if composing or answering email in groupwise account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78900
<Ubug2> New bug: #78901 in Ubuntu "wrong menu.lst makes booting imposible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78901
<Ubug2> New bug: #78902 in seahorse (universe) "Using the Nautilus context menu (provided by Seahorse) to sign a file doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78902
<Ubug2> New bug: #78903 in boa-constructor (universe) "merge boa-constructor 0.4.4cvs20050714-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78903
<Ubug2> New bug: #78904 in labplot (universe) "crash in OPJ import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78904
<Ubug2> New bug: #78905 in gaim (main) "duplicate icq/aim buddies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78905
<Ubug2> New bug: #78906 in Ubuntu "Shutdown automatically restarts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78906
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubug2> New bug: #78908 in firefox (main) "crash suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78908
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> people copying the crash file to the bug description
<Ubug2> New bug: #78909 in ubiquity (main) "fakeraid: no active autopartitioning choice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78909
<Ubug2> New bug: #78910 in ubuntu-sounds (main) "Names of Edgy sounds are "wrong" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78910
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<Ubug2> New bug: #78913 in gaim (main) "gaim chashed when connection to wildfire (jabber) server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78913
<Ubug2> New bug: #78916 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when accessing some URLs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78916
<Ubug2> New bug: #78918 in seahorse (universe) "[Feisty]  Cant sign a file using nautilus context menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78918
<Ubug2> New bug: #78919 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "crash after refresh schemata and then File->Select Shema" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78919
<Ubug2> New bug: #76544 in fnfx (universe) "[Sync Request]  fnfx 0.3-12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76544
<Ubug2> New bug: #78920 in Ubuntu "Lenovo (ex IBM) Thinkpad T60, starting from Live CD 6.10, uses vga mode only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78920
<Ubug2> New bug: #78921 in firefox (main) "firefox stops responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78921
<Ubug2> New bug: #76355 in fig2sxd (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync fig2sxd (0.16-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76355
<Ubug2> New bug: #78922 in gnome-screensaver (main) "please include time and date in unlock dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78922
<Ubug2> New bug: #78923 in udev (main) "Firewire audio requires excessive user permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78923
<Ubug2> New bug: #78924 in gnubg (universe) "Segmentation fault in gnubg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78924
<Ubug2> New bug: #76465 in subtitleeditor (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync subtitleeditor (0.12.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76465
<Ubug2> New bug: #76487 in libphp-adodb (universe) "[Sync Request]  libphp-adodb 4.93a-1" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76487
<Ubug2> New bug: #76488 in librapi2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  librapi2 0.9.3-3" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76488
<Ubug2> New bug: #76349 in coolmail (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync coolmail (1.3-9) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76349
<Ubug2> New bug: #76360 in gnome-themes-extras (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gnome-themes-extras (0.9.0-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76360
<Ubug2> New bug: #76365 in python-pyrss2gen (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync python-pyrss2gen (1.0.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76365
<Ubug2> New bug: #76385 in pyftpd (universe) "[Sync Request]  pyftpd 0.8.4.4" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76385
<Ubug2> New bug: #76389 in php-imlib (universe) "[Sync Request]  php-imlib 0.6-1" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76389
<Ubug2> New bug: #76343 in snes9x (multiverse) "[Sync Request]  snes9x 1:1.5-1" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76343
<Ubug2> New bug: #78925 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "Please remove gnome-sudoku from the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78925
<Ubug2> New bug: #69244 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when switching back and forth from full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69244
<Ubug2> New bug: #69247 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when browsing document templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69247
<Ubug2> New bug: #78927 in ltsp (main) "configuration instructions missing from ltsp-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78927
<Ubug2> New bug: #78926 in rlplot (universe) "rlplot crash and strange screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78926
<Ubug2> New bug: #72002 in tar (main) "v1.15.91-2 of Edgy incompatible with amanda-2.5.0p2-1 also of edgy (dup-of: 71255)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72002
<Ubug2> New bug: #78928 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash on starting partitioner & other bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78928
<Ubug2> New bug: #78929 in python-defaults (main) "Feisty python upgrade remove ubuntu-desktop, etc.." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78929
<Ubug2> New bug: #78930 in Ubuntu ""Go back" button doesn't work if swap space is not enabled in installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78930
<Ubug2> New bug: #78931 in Ubuntu "PCMCIA soundcard doesn't work after resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78931
<Ubug2> New bug: #78933 in Ubuntu "X not configured correctly for 1680x1050" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78933
<Ubug2> New bug: #78934 in Ubuntu "Wireless keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78934
<Ubug2> New bug: #78936 in nfs-utils (main) "mount remote NFS share fails with "Permission Denied" until that share has been mounted locally on the NFS server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78936
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> while being at home and setting up a DSL connection for my family with ubuntu, I noticed that there's no easy way to switch DSL on and off in ubuntu. Is this true or is it just me dumb?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> where "easy" means just click on a button on the panel for example
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and SHOULD als mean "installed by default"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> If this is true, is networkmanager expected to handle this in feisty?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if not, where should I discuss the implementation of this feature before feisty?
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: Turn it on and off? Isn't DSL normally always on?
<dsas> NetworkManager handles wireless and ethernet connections rather than dsl ones as far as I know.
<dsas> You've probably missed feisty. But the usual process is to create a specification, solicit comments on it, revise it and propose it for the next developer meeting.
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: I can go into a little more detail if you need it.
<Ubug2> New bug: #78937 in gnome-system-tools (main) "NFS Shared Folders > Add Allowed Hosts loses settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78937
<Ubug2> New bug: #78938 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78938
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dsas:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in italy DSL can be pay-per-time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I cannot believe I have missed feisty and that for another year ubuntu users won't have a simple PON/POFF GUI :(
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: Hmm, didn't know that.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> another 8/9 months at least
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: Well, if there's software out there that can do it it can be in feisty still, just not in the default install.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hmmm
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: maybe it's worth asking the guys in #ubuntu-it if they kknow of any solutions?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I googled for that a lot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and the typical answer is to use pon/poff
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the "serious" way would be to have a GUI to configure DSL
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and a panel applet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in any case, there also is no GUI to insert DSL parameteres
<coNP> Le-Chuck_ITA: what about adding DSL support to network manager (since it supports more network types)?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In fact I think this should be the way
<coNP> a specification should be then filed about this, I guess
<Ubug2> New bug: #78939 in Ubuntu "boot hangs polling for the root fs when using lvm on dmraid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78939
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Is the new networkmanager supporting non-dhcp ethernet connections?
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: I don't think the current version in feisty does.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hmmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> think I saw a specification for networkmanager...
<coNP> Le-Chuck_ITA: it does
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coNP: it does non-dhcp ethernet?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there are a series of issues around current network configuration in ubuntu
<coNP> Le-Chuck_ITA: sorry, that is network admin I guess (System / Administration / Network)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for example 802.11b authentication for ethernet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> which one time has made ubuntu look the "guy in the corner" here in Lucca :)
<Ubug2> New bug: #78940 in gromacs (universe) "genion bug in Gromacs 3.3.1-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78940
<Le-Chuck_ITA> because every windows machine could connect, at a conference, and ubuntu needed to download the package from the net
<Le-Chuck_ITA> fhttps://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/network-roaming
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/network-roaming
<Le-Chuck_ITA> here it is
<coNP> okay, so I tought it was about network admin
<coNP> because does not either support DSL connections
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Network-admin supports only analog modem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but ...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it doesn't work in that case either :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I tried and could connect using kppp but not using network-admin
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it just made noise and didn't connect
<coNP> Le-Chuck_ITA: you mean it did not work for analog modem connection either?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes, I tried it for analog modem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and it didn't work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I didn't have time to debug it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I also thought that the network infrastructure was going to be reworked in feisty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> don't know why
<coNP> I might try it once
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it seems it's not going that way
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I edit a specification will someone get notifications?
<Ubug2> New bug: #78941 in ubiquity (main) "Splash screen reports release date as April 2006" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78941
<coNP> can someone help me if bug #78937 can be backported or not?
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78937 in gnome-system-tools "NFS Shared Folders > Add Allowed Hosts loses settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78937
<seb128> coNP: looking
<seb128> coNP: I'm not sure that's important enough to justify a backport
* coNP not either :) -- therefore I asked, seb128
<coNP> Is it okay that status is set 'fix released', anyway, seb128?
<seb128> coNP: feel free to mark the bug fixed and to say it's not likely to be backported to edgy because that's a minor point point and few people bugged about it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I finally sent an-email to the assignee of the network-manager specification  :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Thanks all and bye
<coNP> thanks, Le-Chuck_ITA, bye
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubug2> New bug: #78943 in evolution (main) "Exchange conection crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78943
<Ubug2> New bug: #78944 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix tray icon should change when the volume is turned down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78944
<TLE> seb128: I saw you posted in 78173, how does the forwarding upstream proceed. Is it automatic, or do you do it or should one of us ?
<seb128> bug #78173
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78173 in gnome-utils "no definition when the dictionnary server is not working" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78173
<seb128> TLE: it has to be forwarded manually
<seb128> somebody with an account on bugzilla.gnome need to open a bug
<TLE> seb128:
<TLE> ok
<seb128> I'm not even sure that's a bug
<seb128> it looks for definitions to the available dictionnaries
<Ubug2> New bug: #78946 in dbmail (universe) "ssl wrapper support broken for pop3 (init script)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78946
<seb128> brb
<Ubug2> New bug: #78947 in kdebase (main) "File overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78947
<Ubug2> New bug: #78948 in Ubuntu "New Feisty (Jan 12) can't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78948
<Ubug2> New bug: #78949 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Artec T1 USB1.1 TVBOX with AN2235 - Bulk message failed: -22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78949
<TLE> seb128: yeah but it is a prudent feature request then, I mean it should really warn you if the server is down is stead of just doing nothing.
<seb128> yeah, probably
<seb128> we just have too many bugs, I'm happy when we can close some :p
<seb128> and we have other things to fix before trying to workaround broken servers, but right, that's a valid request
<TLE> yeah so am I, I'll look into creating a bugzilla.gnome account
<seb128> good
<Ubug2> New bug: #78950 in python-numpy (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78950
<Ubug2> New bug: #78951 in python-scipy (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78951
<Ubug2> New bug: #78952 in matplotlib (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78952
<TLE> seb128: I'll file the bug upstream once I'm sure it's not a dublicate. So if you want it of the desktop-team list you can assign it to me
<seb128> TLE: no, that's fine, I've opened an upstream task for it already, which means it's not on the "to forward list" and not extra work
<TLE> seb128: ok fine
<Ubug2> New bug: #78953 in totem (main) "crash when trying to watch a quicktime video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78953
<Ubug2> New bug: #78954 in pyqwt (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78954
<seb128> "it's on the "to forward list""
<seb128> rather
<TLE> ok I'll kepp working on filing it upstream, and then I'll may ask you for help on how to change the upstream report in LP accordingly
<seb128> good
<TLE> seb128: Ok i didn't find it there allready, so I filed a new one. The link is here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=395837
<Ubug2> Gnome bug 395837 in gdict "Dictionary simply doesn't show a result and no error massage" [Minor,Unconfirmed] 
<TLE> where in the ubuntu report should I add that info ?
<seb128> TLE: on the launchpad page
<seb128> click on the upstream line
<seb128> it'll display details for it
<seb128> pick the GNOME bugzilla for the tracker
<seb128> and set the corresponding number
<TLE> ahh yes I'm on it
<TLE> seb128: like so and then maybe I should also add the link in a comment ?
<seb128> that's better
<seb128> just a comment saying you have transmitted it to the upstream developpers with the bugzilla URI
<TLE> that should be it then, thanks for that learning example
<Ubug2> New bug: #78957 in Ubuntu "please sync oops_1.5.23.cvs-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78957
<seb128> np
<Ubug2> New bug: #78956 in nss-mdns (main) "segfault connecting to Rendezvous printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78956
<Ubug2> New bug: #78958 in evince (main) "cbr support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78958
<Ubug2> New bug: #78959 in workrave (main) "workrave's idlelog is world readable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78959
<TLE> I have a question. I have a bug where the developer have ensured me that the bug will be fixed in the next version of the software, which is a small independent project. Should I then set it to "Fix Committed" even though it might be a while before a tarball containing the fix will be released ?
<dsas> TLE: has the bug been fixed? or does he plan to fix it?
<Ubug2> New bug: #78960 in vim (main) ".viminfo file gets deleted and re-created with 666 permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78960
<Ubug2> New bug: #78961 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Herd2: crash when starting partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78961
<TLE> dsas: it has been fixed
<Adri2000> TLE: bug number?
<TLE> 64525
<Adri2000> bug 64525
<Ubug2> Malone bug 64525 in cmus "man page has incorrect bindings for win-top and win-bottom" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64525
<TLE> It's just a typo in the man page, but it's my first bug I'm following through so I want to do it right
<Adri2000> fix committed, yes
<TLE> Adri2000: ok thanks
<seb128> TLE: we use "Fix Commited" when it's fixed upstream
<TLE> Yeah I gatherede as much from the wiki, it's just the formulation in the wiki page mostly applies to packages there are part of big projects I think
<Ubug2> New bug: #78964 in kdeedu (main) "File overwrite problem" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78964
<Ubug2> New bug: #78962 in python-xlib (universe) "configure fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78962
<Ubug2> New bug: #78963 in Ubuntu "Bad video driver for GeForce 6800 Go (notebook version). Ater text installation and reboot nothing can be seen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78963
<bdmurray> When is "Fix Committed" used?
<Adri2000> when it is fixed somewhere
<bdmurray> even as attachment to a bug?
<Ubug2> New bug: #78966 in pouetchess (universe) "Moving Bishop after Knights will crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78966
<Ubug2> New bug: #78968 in ocfs2-tools (main) "package does not clean" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78968
<Ubug2> New bug: #78965 in update-manager (main) "Unable to Complete Distribution Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78965
<Adri2000> bddebian: I think so
<Adri2000> bdmurray: ^
<Adri2000> sorry bddebian
<bdmurray> Adri2000: I read the wiki web page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks , as saying the the "fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr" . . . or "committed"
<Adri2000> seb128: what do you think?
<seb128> Adri2000: what?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we use Fix Committed as a "Pending Upload"
<seb128> if it's commited upstream it'll be fixed with next version for sure
<Adri2000> ah ok
<seb128> if it's attached somewhere it can stay there for a while
<Adri2000> right :)
<Ubug2> New bug: #78967 in firefox (main) "crashes on youtube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78967
<bdmurray> I'm not clear on what "Pending Upload" means then
<dsas> pending upload means upstream have fixed it and seb128 will package it real soon now ;)
<seb128> bdmurray: it means that next upload should have it
<seb128> like it's part of the package being worked, just need to be uploaded now
<bdmurray> seb128: so if a bug has an attachment with a patch that shouldn't be set to "Fix Committed" should it?
<bdmurray> s/that/it/
<seb128> no
<seb128> because somebody needs to actual commit the patch somewhere
<seb128> either upstream or to the package
<seb128> having the patch attached to a page doesn't mean it'll be part of the next upload
<seb128> having a patch commited to the package or upstream source code does mean it'll be part of the next upload
<seb128> you can use "In Progress" when there is a patch available
<bddebian> Adri2000: ??
<Adri2000> bddebian: sorry to have HLed you for nothing, it was a mistake
<bddebian> Adri2000: NP
<Ubug2> New bug: #78969 in gxine (main) "Crash after changing visualization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78969
<Ubug2> New bug: #78970 in Ubuntu "update makes gnome unable to work !!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78970
<Ubug2> New bug: #78971 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin segfaults in on_essid_list_changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78971
<Ubug2> New bug: #78972 in ubiquity (main) "popcon not activated after selecting it in installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78972
<Ubug2> New bug: #78973 in update-notifier (main) "Distro CDROM detection broken in feisty" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78973
<Ubug2> New bug: #78974 in kdebluetooth (main) "File overwrite problem" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78974
<Ubug2> New bug: #78976 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kvm causes soft lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78976
<Ubug2> New bug: #78975 in tuxtype (main) "File overwrite problem" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78975
<Ubug2> New bug: #78977 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install: Please only show in Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78977
<Ubug2> New bug: #78978 in zsh-beta (universe) "[Merge]  Merge from debian unstable 4.3.2-dev-1+20070105-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78978
<Nafallo> lol
<palski> what's so funny?
<Nafallo> please only show gnomes apps in gnome :-)
<ogra> you might laugh, but thats actually what debian seems to do ...
<marnanel> sometimes it's kind of difficult to know what "in gnome" really means
<gnomefreak> marnanel: i think they mean anything that has to do with gnome directly like gnome-games and gnome-*
<Nafallo> gnomefreak should only be shown in Gnome :-)
<gnomefreak> yep it cuts down on menu space/ram used for menus (if you want all apps to show up use menu-xdg
<Ubug2> New bug: #78979 in unattended-upgrades (main) "the download in backround but don't install option in update manager isn't functional." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78979
<Ubug2> New bug: #78980 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78980
<Ubug2> New bug: #78982 in xorg-server (main) "starting xawtv crashes Xorg server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78982
<Ubug2> New bug: #78984 in Ubuntu "i cant format very well dvdrw " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78984
<Ubug2> New bug: #78985 in totem (main) "Make totem-xine the default for totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78985
<Nafallo> yay!
<Seveas> @nick Ubugtu
<Nafallo> nice :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78986 in libggimisc (universe) "libggimisc2 depends on libgii0 which is unavaliable on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78987 in synaptic (main) ""Reload" button on "repos have changed, click reload" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78988 in php5 (main) "Unmet deps (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78989 in alsa-driver (main) "snd_cs46xx driver not responding after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78989
<dsas> heh bug 78987 has quite a good point.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78987 in synaptic ""Reload" button on "repos have changed, click reload" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78990 in Ubuntu "no sound after finishing some programs (iec958 )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78991 in denemo (main) "No icons in documentation when describing toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78992 in spca5xx (universe) ""Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks",  could not query capabilities." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78993 in mrxvt (universe) "transparency setting/option not respected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78994 in totem (main) "Totem crashed and somthign something" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78995 in mono (main) "/tmp/_usr_bin_mono.e-FUrt.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78996 in Ubuntu "System freezed after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78997 in xchat-gnome "doesn't find its icons" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78998 in bibletime-i18n (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync bibletime-i18n (1.6.2.dfsg-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78999 in Ubuntu "Office applications installation ends to error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79000 in gcc-4.1 (main) "memset in assembler despite -freestanding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79001 in Ubuntu "Can't start gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79002 in rhythmbox (main) "Crashed on scanning USB disk (180GB of files)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79003 in gnome-mag (main) "Please build with libcolorblind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79004 in eikazo (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync eikazo (0.5.2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79007 in libccscript3 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync libccscript3 (1.1.3-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79005 in ubiquity (main) "Herd2 installer crashes, step 6 (partman) - bug report as instructed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79006 in Ubuntu "gwget crushed on resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79006
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79008 in firefox (main) "Crash during running kgpg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79009 in libjcommon-java (multiverse) "please sync libjcommon-java (1.0.6-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79010 in libcommons-collections3-java (universe) "please sync libcommons-collections3-java 3.1a-3.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79011 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Unable to handle null pointer dereference (acpi_ps_has_completed_scope)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79011
<coNP> Do you think bug #76013 should be rejected (because it suggests to change defaults)? This might also be a security issue, however.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76013 in Ubuntu "forkbomb can crash system in default installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79012 in Ubuntu "install fails at beginning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79013 in beryl-settings (universe) "beryl crashes doing changes in beryl settings manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79014 in solid-pop3d (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync solid-pop3d (0.15-18) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79015 in banshee-official-plugins (universe) "update "internet radio " plugin subversion banshee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79017 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Wrong resolution with an nvidia GeForceGo 7300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79016 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Wrong resolution with an nvidia GeForceGo 7300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79018 in firefox (main) "Cannot move bookmarks in bookmark editor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79018
* dthacker hugs ubugtu
* Ubugtu gives dthacker a big hug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79019 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity-dapper-no-internet-security-updates-alert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79019
<persia> Hobbsee: Hi!  Please let me know if you have time to talk about sparc kdelibs-dev.
<Hobbsee> hey persia!
<Hobbsee> persia: um, maybe :P
<Hobbsee> persia: what about it?
<persia> Hobbsee: The recent sparc build of qalculate-kde failed, because it couldn't solve the depends for kdelibs4c2a (it worked on all the other architectures).  From what I can tell, kdelibs compiled fine for sparc, and I don't undertand :(
<persia> s/kdelibs4c2a/kdelibs4-dev/
<Hobbsee> persia: right
<Hobbsee> persia: check what source kdelibs4c2a is in - it's not in kdelibs-dev
<Hobbsee> ah, it's in kdelibs
<Hobbsee> persia: i'd say that;'s something wrong with the buildd
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah, so neither your bug nor mine.  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> persia: well, we can fix it
<Hobbsee> persia: ask someone like mithrandir or infinity to give back qalculate-kde
<persia> Hobbsee: That was my next step (not ours = requires pestering buildd admins) :).  Thanks again.
<Hobbsee> persia: and show them the build log of qalculate-kde, tell them that the kdelibs4c2a binaries were published ages ago, and ask htem to have a look
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> but that shouldnt happen
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79020 in amarok (main) "collection scanner crashes while doing initial scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69207 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient doesn't tell the router the computer's hostname by default (dup-of: 10239)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79021 in xdelta (universe) "xdelta.m4 is improperly written" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69183 in dhcp3 (main) "[patch]  host routes not installed to their given default gateway when assigned a netmask of  255.255.255.255 " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79022 in Ubuntu "*buntu and pendrives's extraction: sync is necessary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79023 in Ubuntu "X won't start every other reboot (video mode change problem?) - Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79025 in libapache-mod-mp3 (universe) "[Sync Request]  libapache-mod-mp3 0.39-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79026 in evolution (main) "Formating incorrect in "Edit Search Folder" window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79027 in Ubuntu "Random crash screen in installation of kubuntu feisty herd2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79030 in Ubuntu "gnome-video-thumbnailer uses all available CPU power when using bittorrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79028 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) ""write dvd" fails w/: "File image creation failed Unknown Error"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79029 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Herd2 - Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79031 in language-selector (main) "Abnormally long language names cause abnormally tall menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79032 in libx11 (main) "OpenOffice can't open files with russian characters in a name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79037 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox closed unexpectedly when changing display mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79039 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee 0.11.3+dfsg-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79042 in banshee-official-plugins (universe) "Please sync banshee-official-plugins 0.11.3-1 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79040 in acct (main) "[Merge]  Merge from debian unstable acct (6.4~pre1-3)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79043 in wavpack (universe) "Please sync wavpack 4.40.0-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79044 in k9copy (universe) "Translation error in ripping dialog in k9copy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79045 in texlive-base (universe) "Please sync texlive-base 2005.dfsg.2-5 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79046 in texlive-extra (universe) "Please sync texlive-extra 2005.dfsg.3-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79047 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Nvidia driver crashes on gnome logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79048 in adasockets (universe) "merge adasockets 1.8.4.7-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79049 in Ubuntu "Monitor "Out of sync" with live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79050 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes when trying to view video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79051 in gnome-games (main) "missing image for gnotravex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79052 in aqsis (universe) "merge aqsis 1.1.0.20050815-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79053 in xfce4-panel-menu-plugin (universe) "Network menu entry is confusing (Xubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79054 in Ubuntu "Error formatting DVD-RW with usb recorder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79055 in xfce4-panel-menu-plugin (universe) ""Other" menu entry is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79056 in ubiquity (main) "Partition app crash on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79057 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Resolution set to 800x600 if no monitor connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79057
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all: I think I found a strange behavior in edgy. Suspend never had a graphical progress bar, then I tried to use swsusp2 using an unofficial repository, then I went back to standard edgy packages, and now I have a graphical progress bar using usplash
<Le-Chuck_ITA> And I don't know how  I did that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> think I should report the lack of a progress bar as a bug and what I have now as the solution but
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how can I discover what changed? :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Everybody at work on saturday :) Ok bye all
<persia> Le-Chuck_ITA: I don't know an easy way, but /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.md5sums shows the md5sum of every file that was installed by every package.  If you can determine which files are different, you might find a solution.
* persia is too slow.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79058 in xubuntu-meta (main) "(Xubuntu) No prominent link to home directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79059 in gnome-hearts (universe) "[SRU]  gnome-hearts crashes on startup (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79060 in smart (universe) "smart must not install private copies of [c] elementtree" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79061 in upgrade-system (main) "apt-get dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79062 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed on open (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79063 in xulrunner (universe) "libxul-dev not installable without major collateral damage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79064 in casper (main) "liveCD doesn't have the /dev/fb0 entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79065 in beep-media-player (universe) "merge beep-media-player 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79066 in gnome-app-install (main) "Problem Report for gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79067 in casper (main) "[feisty]  -I and -B aren't valid options for udevtrigger " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76433 in libhid (universe) "sync request  --  libhid from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79068 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Entering ^^ needs 4 hits" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79069 in mono (main) "Mono Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79070 in icecc (universe) "iceccd produces no log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79071 in xorg-server (main) "xserver-xorg-core update breaks Nvidia glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78800 in bzr-gtk "bzr viz complains about __init__ arguments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79073 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed while launching partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79074 in grub-installer (main) "Installer crashed - Ubuntu6.10-desktop-amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79075 in kdewebdev (main) "Quanta documentation symlinks pointig to none existing place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79076 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79077 in Ubuntu "Adding new printer failed on Ubuntu 6.10 Amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79078 in evolution (main) "Receive hangs regularly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79079 in gnome-terminal (main) "[Feisty]  Terminal crashes during inactivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79079
<eroyf> Greetings, how oftes does Ubuntu do Bugdays?
<eroyf> often*
<Admiral_Chicago> eroyf: eveyday is bug day. Hug days are twice a month...iirc
* Admiral_Chicago hugs eroyf 
<eroyf> Ah, you call it hugs days
<eroyf> Funky :)
<eroyf> Twice a month
<eroyf> nice
<eroyf> I am leader of Gentoo's Bugday team and trying to figure out how the rest of the world does it.
<TLE> yeah it called hugday because you get a hug when you've triaged a bug
<TLE> We're such a friendly people *G*
<Admiral_Chicago> cool, i think you can get more information here.
<Admiral_Chicago> !hugday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugday - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eroyf> I am reading on your wiki page atm.
<Admiral_Chicago> ?? that's stange
<Admiral_Chicago> okay cool
<eroyf> haha, cool concept.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79080 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash when moving to partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79080
<eroyf> We hug a lot in the Gentoo bugday channel too, but we doesn't call it hugday :)
<Admiral_Chicago> that day does get a lot of people to come help us
<eroyf> Your QA team works together with your Hugday team?
<persia> eroyf: The link for info is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay.  More generally, objectives are set (with greater targeting as release approaches) for specific types of bugs for investigation and possible resolution.
<eroyf> I'm currently working on getting more people into bugday in Gentoo, but it's quite hard because the guys who helps doesn't care when it's just one day.
<eroyf> And many developers doesn't care neither.
<eroyf> Thanks persia
<Admiral_Chicago> QA is an extension of bug team iirc, people that have done a lot of bug work become QA if they like
<eroyf> Cool
<TLE> AFAIK the QA team is mostly just experienced bug-volunters (I know that's not spelled right) so they work with all the rest of us on a general basis
<TLE> same same
<persia> eroyf: My memory of when BugDays started here was that it was an invitation to the community to participate, reporting bugs, and possible partial solutions, and developers watching to cherry-pick easy new bugs.
<eroyf> Our QA team is the only restricted team.
<eroyf> Cool
<Admiral_Chicago> dholdbach (offline) seb123 (offline) know a lot more than us
<TLE> our QU i restricted to
<TLE> QA*
<eroyf> What's the rules to join it?
<persia> The community of bug volunteers has since grown significantly, and now every day is bug day :)
<eroyf> Nice.
<dsas> eroyf: There's three rules to join -qa, promise to be polite, show experience with bugs, and another one I forget.
<Admiral_Chicago> Qa? just approved by one of the admins after significant bug work
<eroyf> Well, we get a lot of bugs too each day and some calls everyday bugday too.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79081 in basket (universe) "Enabel Kontact integration of basket" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79081
<eroyf> Do you have a dedicated hugday team?
<dsas> eroyf: Nope.
<eroyf> Or is it completely user driven?
<eroyf> Damn :(
<TLE> The QA-team are the only ones that can set the importance of a bug, hence the restriction on the team
<persia> eroyf: I think the point of special days is twofold, both to encourage the community with events, and to focus on specific release targets.
<dsas> eroyf: Just the regular people who hang around in here, plus anyone who comes along to join in.
<eroyf> Any of the QA people who'll be at FOSDEM?
<eroyf> Ok.
<dsas> eroyf: No idea, mailing ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com if you want to catch someone there may be a good idea.
<eroyf> Cool, I'd like to talk with some other "bugday" people/projects :)
<eroyf> I'll hang around in here and possible ask some questions from time to time :)
<eroyf> Even though I have never tried Ubuntu :S
<dsas> eroyf: That's cool.
<TLE> sure and while you're here, feel free to triage a bug if you fell like it ;)
<dsas> eroyf: I just mention that because not everyone is on at weekends.
<eroyf> TLE: would be quite hard to test :P
<eroyf> :)
<TLE> yep
<palski> but testing is not necessarily required
<TLE> no that's right. I was just joking though
<eroyf> Hehe, I think I'll stay with Gentoo :P But I'm very interested in Bugdays in general.
<eroyf> Now i've learned a new way... hugday :D
<coNP> eroyf: help us fix bug #1 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<TLE> Yeah that one's a bitch (pardon my language) and we need all the help we can get
<eroyf> coNP: haha, I think that's the only bugreport I have read from your bugtracker. It would indeed be great if you were able to mark that CLOSED and FIXED :)
<eroyf> The different distroes should work together on that.
<eroyf> Indeed your distro is doing a great job for the end user.
<eroyf> I have a lot of friend where i recommend Ubuntu
<eroyf> Gentoo is waaaay to hard for new people.
<TLE> we already do in a sence, diversity, is both the gratest strength and weakness of Linux
<TLE> damn it I have to figure out how to get a spellchecker in irssi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79082 in moin (main) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79083 in python-gd (main) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79083
<coNP> TLE: use it in an emacs shell buffer :D
<TLE> yeah I am fond of emacs too
<eroyf> spellchecker in irssi, it's possible asfaik.
<TLE> I'll have a look
<eroyf> i have a lot of funky plugins for irssi, but not spellchecker.
<eroyf> it's based upon reading /usr/share/dicts or something... which takes a lot of memory.
<eroyf> But as said, haven't tried it.
<TLE> No I'll try to search for something. Thanks.
<eroyf> np :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79085 in Ubuntu "apt-get dist-upgrade error (faisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79086 in emacs21 (main) "[Merge]  Merge from debian unstable emacs21 (21.4a+1-3)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79087 in mpqc (universe) "tkmolrender fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79088 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes when changing to a console window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79089 in k9copy (universe) "As many titles as are selected is how many save dialogs appear, no matter how many you cancel." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79091 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes on herd 2 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79090 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crash kubuntu herd2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79092 in gtkmm2.4 (main) "examples in libgtkmm-2.4-doc have unusable makefiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79093 in azureus (universe) "Azureus repository in Edgy broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79094 in Ubuntu "system freezes while startup if WLAN / bluetooth is turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71605 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed while idling in background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79095 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Add thw old zd1211 module to the kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79096 in control-center (main) "Screen Resolution crashes before opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79097 in gnome-panel (main) "distributie upgrade crashes in update-manager " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79098 in beryl-settings (universe) "beryl-xgl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79098
<dsas> wow, Ubugtu is going for it.
<dthacker> weekend after Herd2, everyone is testing
<dthacker> I would be if I wasn't running errands with SWMBO
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79099 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash when double clicking a song just above it just as the other song was ending." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79101 in meta-kde (main) "kde-devel package broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79102 in Ubuntu "same problems in Herd 2 as in Herd 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79102
<dthacker> just a bit more help in the description would be welcome...
<dthacker> sorry, need more coffee, I'm a grumpy triager today
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79103 in gramps (universe) "opening a GEDCOM file gives an error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79104 in Ubuntu "Internet via DHCP lost after suspend on Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79105 in Ubuntu "ppc only when using hpilp with hpaio scanning driver attempting to scan triggers the printer not the scanner . a sheet of paper is loaded and scanner is unavailable  this seems to be a hardware layer problem (usb)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79106 in network-manager (main) "Unable to make VPN connection with network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79108 in gramps (universe) "Edit Person window remains when Gramps minimized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79107 in Ubuntu "feisty-alternate-i386 for herd-2 cannot install kernel from net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79109 in Ubuntu "feisty-alternate-i386 for herd-2 cannot install kernel from CDROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79110 in nautilus (main) "open as administrator open folders twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79111 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "service-discover-applet doesn't start anymore in ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79112 in Ubuntu "keyboard driver not loaded at startup/boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79113 in Ubuntu "ubuntu feisty 7.04 herd1 fails at installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79114 in gnumeric "crash opening open office spread sheet ods" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79116 in pygresql (main) "pygresql ftbfs due to postgresql upstream changes" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79117 in Ubuntu "No mouse in Herd 2 Desktop CD on Virtual PC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79119 in ntp (main) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79120 in hunspell (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79121 in Ubuntu "edgy upgrade script incorrectly patches fstab for UUIDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79122 in poedit (universe) "Please sync poedit (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79124 in commons-httpclient (multiverse) "libcommons-httpclient-java moved from non-free to main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79125 in Ubuntu "migrations of packages between pockets are not tracked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79123 in Ubuntu ""update-manager" don't start in the new "control-Center"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79126 in libzrtpcpp (universe) "Please sync libzrtpcpp 0.9.0-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79127 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79128 in amarok (main) "Amarok doesn't output to 2nd soundcard consistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79129 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79129
<coyctecm> 79127 and 79129 seems to be same one
<crimsun> they are.
<crimsun> (it's marked a dupe)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79130 in hal (main) "hal does not recognize Sony Ericsson W810 as MP3 player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79131 in Ubuntu "nautilus-search-tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79132 in gcc-defaults (main) "internal compiler error: in find_or_generate_expression, at tree-ssa-pre.c:1472" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79134 in Ubuntu "kicker don't save position,prefs and size of elements like "run commad"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79135 in Ubuntu "gnome-power-manager and a problem with the brightness " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79137 in semidef-oct (universe) "octave-sp has unsatisfiable dependencies (can't be installed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79138 in kubuntu-meta (main) "USB icon appears on "What to do?" pop-up when a camera is plugged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79141 in scgi (universe) "Please upgrade to scgi version 1.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79144 in pmount (main) "changes to removed and reinserted sdcard not recognised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79145 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't install python-uno with current version of python (>2.5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77453 in bzr-svn "Generates file ids that are too long" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79149 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager crashes at connect to Dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79152 in pmount (main) "Phantom pmounted usbdisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79153 in boost (main) "libboost-serialization-dev does not install dynamic libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79154 in gnome-app-install (main) "When starting Add/Remove error message appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79155 in k3d (universe) "Please sync k3d (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79156 in transmission (universe) "nie dziaa, zawiesza komputer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79156
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79158 in gnome-app-install (main) "No Login Window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79159 in mythtv (multiverse) "Myth frontend crash when "don't record" on upcoming recordings screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79160 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Dapper screen saver crashes X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79161 in totem (main) "totem-xine crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79162 in vlc (universe) "vlc media player picture black when running beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79162
<crimsun> uh no
<crimsun> that is so not a vlc bug.
<somerville32> bug #79162
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79162 in vlc "vlc media player picture black when running beryl" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79162
<somerville32> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79163 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  can't wake from sleep on nx7010" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79164 in control-center (main) "More user-friendly menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79165 in lsb (main) "lsb_release always crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79167 in gnome-app-install (main) "Gnome-app-install crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79166 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Erratic cursor after vt-switching in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79168 in initrd-tools (universe) "initrd-tools: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79169 in felt (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  felt 3.06-9.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79170 in tcptrace (universe) "Please sync 6.6.1-1.2 from debian incoming (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79171 in wordpress (universe) "please sync wordpress (2.0.6-1) from unstable/main to universe" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79172 in grub (main) "herd2 grub doesn't detect macbook's keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79173 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79174 in wormux (universe) "Crash after changing options at beginning and trying to understand the game " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79175 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crash when importing pictures on first launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79176 in update-manager (main) "could not caculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79177 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-XGL feisty crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79178 in polipo (universe) "polipo 0.9.8-2 fails on system reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79179 in pysdm (universe) "pysdm: doesn't detect partition UUIDs on /etc/fstab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79180 in Ubuntu "Setting up an ethernet bridge is painful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79181 in perl (main) "Perl crashed when opening an .odt text file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79182 in ipset (universe) "ipset is not useful in ubuntu, because kernel and iptables do not support it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79182
<villkram> hello
<villkram> can anyone tell me wats the problem with
<villkram> "cant initialize hal"
<Burgundavia> villkram: this isn't really a support channel, but hal is a piece that connects between the hardware and the deskto
<villkram> ow.. im a newbie and i dont have any idea where to ask such question, though ive tried searching for its meanining
<villkram> last question
<villkram> promise
<villkram> how can i fix it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79183 in kernel-package (main) ".bak file not removed when kernel is purged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79183
<palski> crimsun: ping
<palski> anyone have an opinion about SRU bug #79059 Should I do what debian maintainer suggests
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79059 in gnome-hearts "[SRU]  gnome-hearts crashes on startup (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79059
<persia> palski: If Debian or Upstream (as in this case) provides us a bug, it's usually a good idea to try to use it, as this reduces our differences.  On the other hand, both these groups often have specialised environments, and their input should be tested in our environment prior to implementation.  For SRU updates, it is especially desireable to reduce the size of the SRU patch, so long as it works.
<palski> persia: I've tested it and at least it doesn't crash anymore, so I think I'll make a new debdiff
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79184 in gnome-panel (main) "Login Window in system administration crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79185 in mpqc (universe) "MPQC does not support multiprocessor support?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79186 in gaphor (universe) "merge gaphor 0.8.1-5 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71723 in kazehakase (universe) "Form submission broken in kazehakase 0.4.0-1" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79187 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes on ubiquity installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79188 in dia (main) "Dia hangs while starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79189 in Ubuntu "Python 2.5 crashed by opening add/remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79190 in gdebi (main) "Crash on opening a .deb file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79191 in python-kde3 (main) "no python2.5 modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79192 in kde-guidance (main) "not installable with python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79193 in gzip (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79194 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity crash when searching through the harddrives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79195 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Usability report on Ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79196 in xorg-server (main) "xserver-xorg-core_1.1.1-0ubuntu12_i386 brakes compiz (white screen)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79197 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79198 in Ubuntu "Frequent system crashes using Edgy with Intel Core 2 Duo 6300, Asrock 775Dual-vsta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79199 in postfix (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79200 in Ubuntu "new folder menu icon item is too big not following the gnome specs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79201 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79202 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "unexpected close (crash) when searching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79203 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "address list in dual-boot configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79204 in initramfs-tools (main) "boot on md raid drives fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79205 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte crashes and missed menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79206 in libgtop2 (main) "[SECURITY]  Buffer overflow in libgtop2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79207 in Ubuntu "eclipse package does not automatically include java support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79208 in totem (main) "Using cinelerra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79209 in beagle (main) "beagle-search runs in debug mode and fulls the disk with log files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79210 in Ubuntu "Wrong driver used after installing herd2 on M2NPV-VM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69319 in svk (universe) "cannot check out from a mirrored repository" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69357 in svk (universe) "svk is totally broken in Edgy: running it says, """Can't call method "get" on unblessed reference""" (dup-of: 69319)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79212 in pymsn (universe) "Unsatisfiable depends on python-ctypes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79213 in update-manager (main) "update-manager / Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79214 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "Unsatisfiable depends on python-ctypes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71457 in hyperestraier "Please backport hyperestraier 1.4.8-1 to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79216 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl manager's crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79217 in banshee (universe) "crash while importing files to library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79217
<geser> how to answer beryl bugs for packages from beryl-project.org?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79219 in rezound (universe) "Rezound puts invalid entry in /etc/mailcap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79221 in libgpod (main) "python-gpod doesn't provide python bindings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68860 in libsdl-erlang (universe) "[Sync Request]  libsdl-erlang 0.96.0626-4" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79223 in gaim (main) "closing gaim tab with 1 person and >1 "IM service" (e.g. ICQ & yahoo) crashes gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79224 in quodlibet (universe) "Unsatisfiable depends on python-ctypes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79225 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance should announce it's hibernating" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79226 in Ubuntu "macbook core 2 duo linuxfirmwarekit results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79227 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado error on download completed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79228 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Nvidia drivers not working [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79229 in postgresql-7.4 (universe) "Please sync postgresql-7.4 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79230 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "Please sync postgresql-8.1 (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79230
<highvoltage> shew-wee! mr dholbach works hard on weekends!
<zakame> hi al
<zakame> *all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79232 in linux-meta (main) "kernel does not scale cpu on system usage (only on user)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79233 in nautilus-cd-burner "window title: "unnamed window"" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79233
<TLE> Hey
<highvoltage> hi
<TLE> zakame, highvoltage The leastest herd cd is making for quite a lot of activity eh
<highvoltage> hi zakame
<highvoltage> TLE: yes, quite!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79234 in deskbar-applet (main) "applet doesn't start unless python2.5 is the default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79234
<eroyf> Hey guys
<eroyf> From our little talk yesterday
<eroyf> I have made a small blog post about some ideas that I got
<zakame> TLE: I couldn't follow much though, I can't even keep up with my mail :/ bandwidth at my place is still very flaky
<eroyf> http://alex.stener.nu/index.php/2007/01/14/global-bugday-anyone/
<zakame> yo highvoltage ssup?
<eroyf> (If I am wrong about any facts about Ubuntu feel free to kill me :( )
<highvoltage> zakame: just had lunch. trying to get myself to get some work done for tomorrrow :)
<zakame> how is herd 2 going?  I'll try to get in touch with the local telco and see if they have fixed the tubes
<highvoltage> tubes?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79235 in quodlibet (universe) "exfalso inaccurate dependency on python-ctypes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79235
<zakame> internet tubes, that is
<highvoltage> ok :)
<zakame> the last typhoon seriously damaged the lines :(
<highvoltage> where are you zakame? close to jsgotangco?
<highvoltage> he's also always complaining about his bandwidth since the wind blew away the Internet.
<zakame> highvoltage: nope, quite far actually
<highvoltage> zakame: what country?
<zakame> still in .ph, but 9 hours away from him, in the Bicol region
<highvoltage> was it the same typhoon!?
<TLE> eroyf: Though I'm not an expert it seems like you have most of the facts right
<highvoltage> if so, then geez, it was bigger than I thought then.
<TLE> eroyf: except! I think some devels participate too
<zakame> yeah, same typhoon struck down a major hub nearby, so much of the phone network here is down
<zakame> good thing some of the backup lines to Manila are intact, thus my being here :D
<eroyf> thanks
<eroyf> yes, devels of course
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79236 in Ubuntu "AMD64 Feisty: xserver freezes at startup (not Mach64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79237 in samba (main) "removal request: python2.4-samba " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79239 in digikam (main) "digikam won't import from canon powershot A520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79240 in flpsed (universe) "merge flpsed 0.3.7-1.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79241 in adept (main) "Configuring vmware-player during installation in adept manager is not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79242 in redland-bindings (main) "removal request -- python2.4-librdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79244 in dictdlib (main) "removal request -- python2.4-dictdlib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79245 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty daily installation failure - 200701014" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79246 in dictclient (main) "removal request -- python2.4-dictclient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79249 in inkscape "inscape crash opening svg file" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79250 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic hangs when reading/saving markings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79251 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't let me set my IMAP folders request feature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79251
<lakin> morning folks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79252 in update-manager (main) "update-manager: A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79254 in Ubuntu "defaultdepth not persistant after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79255 in compiz (universe) "whitescreen issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79257 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity captions not translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79256 in gnome-main-menu "Favorite apps buttons keep relief after drag-and-dropping onto panel" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79258 in rhythmbox (main) "Error while saving song information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79259 in mp32ogg (universe) "several bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79260 in firefox (main) "Some site made firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79261 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Printing with Epson C86 very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79262 in Ubuntu "bluetooth problem with mx5000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79263 in ubiquity (main) "iBook-G3-snow=installer-crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79263
<stgraber> What can I do with bug #67369 , I reported it quite long ago, people confirmed it but nobody from Ubuntu X team appeared to have seen it (or didn't have set an importance for it) ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67369 in xorg "Wide screen not correctly detected (16/10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79264 in asoundconf-gtk (universe) "asoundconf-gtk crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79264
<TLE> stgraber: I think the only thing you can do is to make sure somebody has seen it. Because there seem to be the info needed. But there is a giant amount of bugs reported. It may just have been missed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79265 in wine (universe) "WIne x-server crash on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79266 in ubiquity (main) "qtparted not embedded into installer window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79267 in liferea (main) "Liferea always starts offline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79268 in Ubuntu "Grub fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79269 in ubiquity (main) "Installer / partitioning messes up X display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79270 in rhythmbox (main) "gst_init_get_option_group() was called, but the GLib threading system has not been initialised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79271 in Ubuntu "Adding or deleting partitions or optical drives not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79272 in Ubuntu "HP Compaq nx6125: Clock is too fast, running twice as fast as normaly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79273 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl-xgl crashed clicking on Tile plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79275 in banshee (universe) "Banshee does not send songs to last.fm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79276 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty fails due to unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73464 in transcode (multiverse) "crash while reading dvd" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79274 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79277 in apport (main) "apport launches browser as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79277
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79278 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet crashes on program exit with python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79279 in hotkey-setup (main) "Regression: Play/Pause button not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79279
<lakin> hi bddebian
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79280 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes when choosing "add line numbers"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79280
<bddebian> Hello lakin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79281 in marble (universe) "Info for Australian cities causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79284 in bitpim (universe) "Please sync bitpim (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79284
<chantra> hi there
<stgraber> hi
<chantra> quite a lot of bugs at the moment with update-manager :p
<eroyf> Okay, I have written a post on your forums now about the Hug day thingy.
<eroyf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2012812 if you're interested
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79286 in acpi-support (main) "crashes when resuming from suspend-to-disk on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79287 in Ubuntu "Bug in bug #1, ubuntu does contain nonfree software" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79289 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "drag&drop moving of message does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79290 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "after upgrade to edgy (6.06 -> 6.10) mplayer can't open DVB stream because of new kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79291 in stellarium (universe) "Stellarium has stars missing in Orion's belt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79292 in htdig (universe) "Please sync htdig (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79293 in Ubuntu "should install the numlock package by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79294 in gnome-power-manager (main) "After "suspend" on my Amilo D 7820, screen does not wake up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79295 in gnash (universe) "Gnash crash in Ubuntu Edgy AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79296 in Ubuntu "MSI CB54G2 PCMCIA WiFi card is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79297 in heimdal (universe) "[Merge]  heimdal 0.7.2.dfsg.1-9ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79298 in pure-ftpd (universe) "[Merge]  pure-ftpd 1.0.21-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79299 in xmule (universe) "Xmule crashed when closing it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79300 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar "Computer Actions" unclean" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79301 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Enable burnproof by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79302 in sbackup (universe) "simple-backup-config doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79303 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar "Computer Actions" too fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79304 in Ubuntu "GCompris Administrator-can't add profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79305 in eog (main) "Crashed while opening a jpg file [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79306 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager Crashed - Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79306
* ilmari wonders when/whether the fix for #66702 will be backported to edgy (and affected software rebuilt)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-07
<ubotu> New bug: #180903 in ubuntu "OpenOffice Dialog Boxes Go Full-Screen Under Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180903
<ubotu> New bug: #180905 in webkit (universe) "Please sync webkit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180905
<ubotu> New bug: #180906 in dolphin (main) "malfromed url when selecting storage media from the places applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180906
<ubotu> New bug: #180907 in ubuntu "unable to resume from suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180907
<ubotu> New bug: #180911 in sobby (universe) "Needs to be rebuilt against new obby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180911
<teprrr> heya, has anyone seen a crash with intel gpu and newest hardy packages?
<teprrr> it crashes when playing videos and switching between windowed and fullscreen modes.. when releasing memory/something about fonts
<teprrr> ah, looks like this one: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=452372
<ubotu> Debian bug 452372 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xserver-xorg-video-intel: X crashes after playing a video" [Normal,Open]
<teprrr> and it's marked fixed in here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13377
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 13377 in Driver/intel "Intel 2.2 crashes if playing a video then switching to another desktop" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubotu> New bug: #180909 in obby (main) "Please sync obby 0.4.5-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180909
<teprrr> oh well, perhaps it'll be fixed when a new package rolls out :)
<ubotu> New bug: #180910 in gobby (main) "Please sync gobby 0.4.6-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180910
<ubotu> New bug: #180915 in big-cursor (universe) "Please sync big-cursor 3.7  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180915
<ubotu> New bug: #180916 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180916
<ubotu> New bug: #180917 in ubuntu "add a gui like gksudo to automatically shut the computer down after a long operation finshes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180917
<ubotu> New bug: #180918 in ubuntu ".. in in a symlinked directory is not what I expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180918
<ubotu> New bug: #180919 in gnome-panel (main) "problems with webcam hp pavilion dv2000 with ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180919
<ubotu> New bug: #180926 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs-snapshot hangs with Gnome panel apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180926
<ubotu> New bug: #180928 in gnome-games (main) "gnometris crashes as soon as new game is started." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180928
<ubotu> New bug: #180922 in wordpress (universe) "Please merge wordpress 2.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180922
<ubotu> New bug: #180931 in daemontools-installer (multiverse) "now that daemontools is public domain can we get a binary?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180931
<ubotu> New bug: #180932 in ubuntu "No scanner support hardy heron alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180932
<ubotu> New bug: #180933 in evince (main) "it's impossible to put as default the continue mode setting for multiple pages reading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180933
<ubotu> New bug: #180934 in glibc (main) "no libc6-xen (2.6.1-1ubuntu10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180934
<Nafallo> wk
<ubotu> New bug: #180936 in exaile (universe) "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180936
<ubotu> New bug: #180937 in openoffice.org (main) "Spreadsheet time "sum" resets at 24:00" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180937
<ubotu> New bug: #180938 in yelp (main) "yelp crashes before starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180938
<ubotu> New bug: #180940 in ubuntu "blank screen after install hardy heron alpha 2 amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180940
<ubotu> New bug: #180945 in brightside (universe) "Edge flipping not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180945
<ubotu> New bug: #180946 in pitivi (universe) "PiTiVi won't run." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180946
<ubotu> New bug: #180947 in gpixpod (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180947
<ubotu> New bug: #180948 in firefox (main) "limeire download incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180948
<ubotu> New bug: #180949 in ubuntu "update manager " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180949
<ubotu> New bug: #180951 in pilot-link (main) "Please merge pilot-link 0.12.3-2 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180951
<ubotu> New bug: #180952 in koffice2 (universe) "Horrible font rendering in kword-kde4" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180952
<ubotu> New bug: #180953 in php5 (main) "libphp5 module does not load in apache2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180953
<ubotu> New bug: #180955 in ubuntu "upgraded to hardy layla24 alsa driver no login sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180955
<ubotu> New bug: #180956 in ubuntu "(On Hardy Heron) After a normal update my wireless network and sound got viped out completly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180956
<ubotu> New bug: #180960 in xorg "X aborts w/ backtrace: 'Mode pool is empty' and 'No valid modes found'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180960
<ubotu> New bug: #180961 in firefox (main) "firefox and system crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180961
<ubotu> New bug: #180962 in epiphany-browser (main) "new GTK widgets could look better" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180962
<ubotu> New bug: #180963 in ubuntu "Wireless Mouse causes intermittent audio issues in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180963
<ubotu> New bug: #180964 in openoffice.org (main) "python-uno: doc.dispose() crashes with "Fatal Python error: PyImport_GetModuleDict: no module dictionary!"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180964
<ubotu> New bug: #180965 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla plugin controls faulty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180965
<ubotu> New bug: #180967 in zynaddsubfx (universe) "ZynAddSubFX has no LASH support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180967
<ubotu> New bug: #180970 in specimen (universe) "No LASH support in Specimen sampler" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180970
<ubotu> New bug: #180971 in latex-beamer (main) "latex beamer package failure " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180971
<ubotu> New bug: #180973 in gnome-panel (main) "marcochiesi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180973
<ubotu> New bug: #180977 in util-linux (main) "[util-linux] [CVE-2007-5191] privilege escalation vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180977
<ubotu> New bug: #180974 in eggdrop (universe) "[eggdrop] [CVE-2007-2807] remote buffer overflow vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180974
<ubotu> New bug: #180975 in evince (main) "Bad display with tinyerp-client pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180975
<ubotu> New bug: #180976 in loop-aes-utils (universe) "[loop-aes-utils] [CVE-2007-5191] privilege escalation vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180976
<ubotu> New bug: #180978 in wzdftpd (universe) "[wzdftpd] [CVE-2007-5300] DoS vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180978
<ubotu> New bug: #180981 in sympa (universe) "Please merge sympa 5.3.4 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180981
 * DarkMageZ pokes seb128 about bug #177811
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177811 in pidgin "Please merge pidgin 2.3.1-2 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177811
<seb128> DarkMageZ: this guy should stop opening new bugs when there is already one with comment and I don't understand how to use that interdiff thing
<ubotu> New bug: #180982 in nautilus (main) "no warning about writing files bigger than 4GB on Fat32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180982
<persia> seb128: combinediff -z interdiff-file old-diff.gz | gzip --best -c - > new-dif.gz
<seb128> persia: thanks
<seb128> I don't get why people don't attach the dsc and the diff.gz
<seb128> that's so much easier
<persia> seb128: I wrote a guide to sponsoring interdiffs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Interdiff, and would be happy for comments if it doesn't help.
<seb128> persia: thanks
<seb128> what would help is to stop using those
<seb128> they don't bring anything since the diff is not human readable easily anyway
<persia> Regarding the presentation of diff.gz files, I raised switching from interdiff to diff.gz at the 21st December MOTU meeting, but nobody wanted to switch.  Maybe it should get a ML discussion?
<seb128> any reason they didn't want to switch?
<persia> seb128: Unnecessary process change, and most of the people around were comfortable using interdiff.
<seb128> persia: you should start a list discussion
<persia> seb128: OK.  I'll not likely finish a draft this (my) evening, but ought get something out in ~24 hours, reprising the history of interdiff, and reintroducing cjwatson's suggestion to migrate to just diff.gz.
<seb128> thanks
<persia> Of course it would be better if I could figure out how to generate .dsc from .diff.gz and orig.tar.gz without unpacking, but maybe that's a later refinement :)
<seb128> why do you need that?
<seb128> if you have the diff.gz you can gunzip and patch -p0 < it
<persia> seb128: Be neat if there was a script in ubuntu-dev-tools that would transform a candidate diff.gz into a candidate package with a single command, rather than having to go through the whole process described in the documentation I listed.
<seb128> gunzip the diff.gz
<seb128> untar the source
<seb128> apply the patch
<seb128> go to the source
<seb128> run debuild
<seb128> you can script that easily
<persia> seb128: Well, my current script breaks when the structure of the tarball doesn't match standard conventions: I need to dig into dpkg-source a bit more.  I also just use zcat ../diff.gz | patch -p1 to save a step.
<seb128> what do you mean by "standard conventions"?
<ubotu> New bug: #180986 in hdparm (main) "Hard drive will not stay in standby mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180986
<persia> Untars into packagename-version.  It fails for tarballs that unpack in the current directory, don't include the version, or have a different packagename upstream and in the repos.
<seb128> ah, right
<ubotu> New bug: #180988 in amarok (main) "problems with amarok on gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180988
<ubotu> New bug: #180987 in gnome-panel (main) "[Hardy] Desktop Panel (Applications/Local/System) has a little gap to display menu options on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180987
<ubotu> New bug: #180989 in avahi (main) "Please merge from debian unstable (0.6.22-1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180989
<ubotu> New bug: #180787 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180787
<ailean> guys, can someone please have a look at bug #55709?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55709 in language-pack-gnome-en-base ""Scots Gaelic" should be "Scottish Gaelic"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55709
<ailean> also at #66901 as i wasn't sure which package was at fault
<ubotu> New bug: #164850 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_prepend()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164850
<ubotu> New bug: #180993 in ubuntu "auto-closing popup windows swallow mouse click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180993
<seb128> persia: why pbuilder would trigger a gtk recent files update?
<persia> seb128: gtk-recent-files doesn't ignore files touched in a chroot.
<persia> I usually use sbuild, and can trigger there, but nenolod found it with pbuilder.
<seb128> there is no gtk daemon running which indexes whatever file you create on your filesystem
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand why a build would trigger that
<persia> I don't really understand how it gets caused, only that once I applied nenolod's patch, it stopped crashing.
<seb128> btw the comment about the bug not being frequent is based on the 0 duplicates
<persia> Ah.  I doubt there are a lot of people who do frequent builds with a fair bit of RAM, but I could be mistaken.  I also suspect most of them, like me, wouldn't report it, assuming it to be a local problem due to a strange configuration.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> anyway my opinion is that it should be fixed for hardy but there is no hurry since it happens mosly in corner cases
<seb128> so I'll wait a bit for upstream or debian to apply the patch
<persia> No rush.  It doesn't break for me anymore.  I just wanted to explain that it was frequent in certain circumstances.
<seb128> persia: ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #180997 in rhythmbox (main) "Have to reconnect the iPod (USB) to get recongnized by Rhytmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180997
<ubotu> New bug: #180999 in rhythmbox (main) "the artist/album view should be availbe when browsing mp3-players / devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180999
<ubotu> New bug: #181000 in samba (main) "[gutsy-jeos + Vista RC1 beta host] samba randomly crashes the full guest OS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181000
<ubotu> New bug: #181001 in libcairo (main) "fix sparc crash - proper align" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181001
<ubotu> New bug: #174038 in dpkg "bad md5sum in Packages file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174038
<ubotu> New bug: #181002 in openoffice.org (main) "unable to open document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181002
<jtt> hewus are you around
<ubotu> New bug: #181006 in btanks (universe) "btanks need upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181006
<ubotu> New bug: #181007 in libitpp (universe) "[SYNC] Debian Unstable sync of libitpp 4.0.1-3 requested" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181007
<ubotu> New bug: #181008 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "Breaks Wavpack playback" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181008
<ubotu> New bug: #181011 in ldap-auth-client (main) "dosent update /etc/ldap/ldap.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181011
<ubotu> New bug: #181012 in ltsp (main) "lts.conf unionfs overlay does not work from old etherboot ROMs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181012
<ubotu> New bug: #181010 in tracker (main) "[Hardy] tracker results window is empty despite search results being found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181010
<ubotu> New bug: #181014 in ubuntu "package request for alex the allegator 4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181014
<ubotu> New bug: #181015 in gnome-system-tools (main) "time-admin gives always "The configuration could not be loaded", even if started as root" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181015
<ubotu> New bug: #181016 in openoffice.org2 "formula wizard hangs in calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181016
<ubotu> New bug: #181017 in tftp-hpa (main) "package tftpd-hpa None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 71" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181017
<ubotu> New bug: #181018 in totem (main) "Totem movie player can't download codec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181018
<ubotu> New bug: #181021 in ubuntu "Acer 5920-6470 sound - left speaker OOS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181021
<ubotu> New bug: #181024 in kdbg (universe) "Please merge kdbg 2.10-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181024
<ubotu> New bug: #181025 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-style-tango broken dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181025
<ubotu> New bug: #181026 in vipec (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181026
<ubotu> New bug: #181028 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6 should provide java5-runtime, java6-runtime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181028
<ubotu> New bug: #181029 in scim-bridge (universe) "[FTBFS] scim-bridge (0.4.14-1) fails to build in hardy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181029
<ubotu> New bug: #181030 in evince (main) "one page of PDF document will not print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181030
<ubotu> New bug: #181034 in mc (universe) "mc compare directories (thorough) thinks empty files are different" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181034
<ubotu> New bug: #181033 in rhythmbox (main) "All radiochannels and podfeeds gone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181033
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #181038 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Spanish item translation in help menu missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181038
<ubotu> New bug: #181040 in xfce4-notes-plugin (main) "Please merge xfce4-notes-plugin 1.6.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181040
<ubotu> New bug: #181041 in ubuntu "typing break not working (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181041
<ubotu> New bug: #181042 in gnome-games (main) "Not a bug!!! Can't reset scores in Mahjongg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181042
<ubotu> New bug: #181043 in pidgin (main) ""o" open box log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181043
<ubotu> New bug: #181044 in metalog (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181044
<ubotu> New bug: #181046 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome desktop won't display after 2nd reboot after upgrade from 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181046
<ubotu> New bug: #181047 in nautilus (main) "chews 100% of the cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181047
<Pici> I tried chewing 100% of my cpu once....
<hggdh> Pici: did it taste good, at least?
<Pici> hggdh: Once I grabbed some salsa, yes.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> Nautilus has a crash recovery in -- if it fails, the crash routine re-schedules the failed thingy
<hggdh> so... 100% CPU, on some cases
<Pici> Interesting.
<hggdh> yeah... see bug 107253 for another example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107253 in nautilus "'#' in the alt-F2 box crashes nautilus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107253
<ubotu> New bug: #181019 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in getSize() again (dup-of: 148056)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181019
<ubotu> New bug: #180376 in oggconvert (universe) "oggconvert crashed with TypeError in _update_progressbar() (dup-of: 180172)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180376
<ubotu> New bug: #181049 in ubuntu-meta (main) "save-as dialog removes focus from filename when changing directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181049
<ubotu> New bug: #30513 in xscreensaver "Screensaver causing monitor crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30513
<ubotu> New bug: #180402 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_event_apply_filters() (dup-of: 179444)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180402
<ubotu> New bug: #181048 in bbppp (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181048
<ubotu> New bug: #181050 in thunderbird (main) "selected text in thunderbird search isn't replaced when typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181050
<ubotu> New bug: #181051 in ubuntu "Gnome dist-upgrade fails when packages could not be authenticated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181051
<ubotu> New bug: #181053 in ubuntu "tachyon raytracer needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181053
<ubotu> New bug: #181055 in ubuntu "Evolution "Crashes" when Using The "Search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181055
<ubotu> New bug: #181052 in nautilus (main) "right click in -places- directly opens " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181052
<ubotu> New bug: #179882 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_prepend()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179882
<ubotu> New bug: #180925 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_settings_daemon_new() (dup-of: 178326)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180925
<ubotu> New bug: #179874 in aptitude (main) "aptitude upgrade crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179874
<ubotu> New bug: #181056 in kopete (main) "system locks when i unhide kopete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181056
<ubotu> New bug: #181057 in ubuntu ""Del"-key doesn't work on Acer extensa 5220" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181057
<ubotu> New bug: #180647 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel() (dup-of: 179185)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180647
<ubotu> New bug: #180899 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 176878)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180899
<ubotu> New bug: #181058 in debian-installer (main) "preseed installation: root-password-crypted ! doesn't work as intened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181058
<ubotu> New bug: #181067 in firefox (main) "black screen when changing apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181067
<ubotu> New bug: #181068 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with SystemError in MozillaBrowser() on PPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181068
<ubotu> New bug: #181066 in libdb-je-java (universe) "Please move libdb-je-java to multiverse" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181066
<ubotu> New bug: #181070 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird's throdder perpetually circle when feeds check at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181070
<ubotu> New bug: #181071 in libcdio (main) "[Sync request] Please sync libcdio 0.78.2+dfsg1-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181071
<ubotu> New bug: #181072 in event-rpc (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181072
<ubotu> New bug: #181073 in kopete (main) "Kopete sends a &nbsp; entity instead of a second space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181073
<ubotu> New bug: #181074 in parmetis (multiverse) "Please sync parmetis 3.1-10 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181074
<ubotu> New bug: #181075 in ubuntu "kaffeine crashes when loading a viedeo output plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181075
<ubotu> New bug: #181076 in apache2-mpm-itk (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync apache2-mpm-itk 2.2.6-01-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181076
<ubotu> New bug: #181077 in exiftags (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync exiftags 1.01-0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181077
<ubotu> New bug: #181078 in kdepim (main) "Kontact Distribution Lists MIA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181078
<ubotu> New bug: #181079 in usbmount (universe) "hardy does not automatically mount inserted USB flash drive with HFS+ partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181079
<ubotu> New bug: #181080 in kaffeine (main) "xine crashes on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181080
<ubotu> New bug: #181081 in linux (main) "r8169 module for Ethernet controller doesn't work well with hardy heron kernel 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181081
<ubotu> New bug: #181082 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181082
<ubotu> New bug: #180448 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in EmbedPrivate::Realize()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180448
<ubotu> New bug: #181065 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Unable to unlock the screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181065
<ubotu> New bug: #181083 in checkstyle (multiverse) "Please move checkstyle from multiverse to universe" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181083
<ubotu> New bug: #181085 in tomboy (main) "[gutsy-proposed] updated security package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181085
<ubotu> New bug: #181087 in totem (main) "No audio with .mov files available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181087
<ubotu> New bug: #174941 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in i830_free_memory()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174941
<ubotu> New bug: #181084 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] guake" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181084
<ubotu> New bug: #181088 in gnome-system-tools (main) "/proc/$pid/* gets too restrictive permissions for g-s-t tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181088
<ubotu> New bug: #181089 in grub (main) "grub (built from source package, grub-0.97) crashes with Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181089
<ubotu> New bug: #181090 in coolkey (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync coolkey 1.1.0-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181090
<ubotu> New bug: #181091 in ubuntu "gnome-settings-daemon crashes periodically after installing ubuntu-studio-audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181091
<ubotu> New bug: #181054 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect()" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181054
<ubotu> New bug: #181093 in latex209 (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync latex209 25.mar.1992-12 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181093
<ubotu> New bug: #181096 in evolution (main) "Evolution copy & paste problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181096
<ubotu> New bug: #181097 in evolution (main) "Memo start date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181097
<ubotu> New bug: #181100 in ubuntu "wrong language in input field in login screen and the Change Language feature  is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181100
<ubotu> New bug: #181101 in ubuntu "Hardy: new 2.6.24 'power_supply' interface confuses HAL (sees duplicate batteries)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181101
<ubotu> New bug: #181103 in firefox (main) "RSS TOOLBAR:  Planet Ubuntu links are hooped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181103
<ubotu> New bug: #181104 in gauche-gtk (universe) "Library built for old version of Gauche" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181104
<bdmurray> bug 181101 is probably a duplicate
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181101 in ubuntu "Hardy: new 2.6.24 'power_supply' interface confuses HAL (sees duplicate batteries)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181101
<thekorn> hey bdmurray, thanks for all your work on commandline.py and the documentation
<ubotu> New bug: #181106 in kdeutils (main) "KGPG requires Konsole" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181106
<bdmurray> thekorn: No problem!  Hopefully it will be easier for people to use now.
<thekorn> bdmurray, yep, fixed the strange "no cookie-file found" output issue in my .text.dev branch
<bdmurray> thekorn: right, I just pulled that and tested it.  thanks!  Do you think buginfo really needs --bugnr ?
<bdmurray> it seems like buginfo 12345 would be easier
<thekorn> no, not really,
<thekorn> yes, sounds good
<stgraber> thekorn: hi, did you do any progress on the blueprint implementation in p-l-b ?
<ubotu> New bug: #181109 in linux (main) "2.6.24-3-generic firmware not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181109
<ubotu> New bug: #181110 in ubuntu "Can not unmount USB volume, if some file was opened from it and the used application is still running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181110
<thekorn> stgraber, mhhh, i think i forgot to push my recent changes
<thekorn> will do it tomorrow, as these changes are on another pc
<stgraber> ok, thanks (your last commit to this branch was 14weeks ago)
<thekorn> och
<bdmurray> thekorn: With the +text branch I get quite a few "unable to parse '%s'" warnings when using bugnumbers
<thekorn> bdmurray, hmm, I will try to find a way to eliminate these warnings in bug{info,helper,numbers}
<bdmurray> thekorn: are status, importance, etc being parsed?
<thekorn> that's one of the things i do not like in the current version of bugnumbers:
<thekorn> +bugs-text does not provide such information
<thekorn> but bugnumbers/helper needs it,
<thekorn> so i added a "filter-function" which converts each Buginfo-object into a Bug-object
<thekorn> but this needs to parse the /+text page of a bug
<thekorn> this means a lot of extra http calls
<thekorn> the warnings you discribed are from py-lp-bugs which is unable to parse status,... out of /+bugs-text
<bdmurray> okay, so bughelper and bugnumbers look for status and importance even if they are not filtering on it is this right?
<thekorn> yeah, this filter is currently always set
<thekorn> bughelper needs bug.sourcepackage to find a clue file
<ubotu> New bug: #181111 in totem (main) "Totem shows message warning when started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181111
<thekorn> and bugnumbers needs status,... to avoid output like [Bug 123456 unknown/unknown] - unknown
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<bdmurray> right, I want to think about this a bit and talk about it on the mailing list
<bdmurray> I can see why bugnumbers could only return *numbers* but having the status and importance are useful
<thekorn> sure, i'm also planning to explain the huge changes in .text.dev on the list
<bdmurray> If you think removing them is a good idea . . .
<thekorn> what about a new output-format, like
<thekorn> ./bugnumbers -p bughelper --format=numbers
<ubotu> New bug: #181114 in linux-meta (main) "virtual terminals and dpms resume video scrambled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181114
<thekorn> which would only return a plain list of bugnumbers?
<bdmurray> yeah, that might make sense.  I have also thought about a --url format as when I run it I want urls but not html markup
<ubotu> New bug: #181117 in thunar (main) "Thunar does not show if drive is mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181117
<ubotu> New bug: #181119 in xevil (universe) "segfaults on Show Controls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181119
<bdmurray> the default format also seems to have changed a bit for bugnumbers output
<ubotu> New bug: #181120 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] snd_bt_sco unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181120
<bdmurray> thekorn: is "no function 'data' found in 'plain.bugnumbers'" expected?
<thekorn> bdmurray, no,
<thekorn> can you give me a way to reproduce it? - I dont' get such errors
<bdmurray> thekorn: I used bugnumbers -p linux-source-2.6.22
<bdmurray> however that takes quite a bit
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, i try to reproduce this,
<bdmurray> thekorn: it might be faster with -p linux but I'm not certain if that will return the error yet
<thekorn> I just added "--format=url" and "--format=numbers" options to bugnumbers, it is in bughelepr/text.dev
<ubotu> New bug: #181122 in cupsys (main) "init script should have a "Should-Start: avahi"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181122
<bdmurray> thekorn: awesome, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #181121 in xscreensaver (main) "glplanet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181121
<ubotu> New bug: #181127 in ubuntu "Fonts in KDE4 are horribly (hardy-heron)!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181127
<ubotu> New bug: #181128 in epiphany-browser (main) "clicking on a link to a document does not open it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181128
<ubotu> New bug: #181129 in sane-frontends (universe) "xsane fails to find scanner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181129
<thekorn> bdmurray, "no function 'data' found in 'plain.bugnumbers'" - is a verry confusing message,
<thekorn> btu i think i fixed it in text.dev rev 99
<thekorn> text.dev of py-lp-bugs
<bdmurray> right, I'll pull that then.  thanks again!
<ubotu> New bug: #181130 in rarian (main) "Please sponsor rarian 0.7.1 to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181130
<ubotu> New bug: #181133 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu desktop icon missing (but file name present)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181133
<ubotu> New bug: #181135 in ubuntu "Repositories of U7.10 doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181135
<ubotu> New bug: #181137 in ubuntu "tbb debian sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181137
<ubotu> New bug: #181136 in vte (main) "Please sponsor vte 0.16.12 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181136
<ubotu> New bug: #181140 in ubuntu "gnomecatalog" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181140
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-08
<ubotu> New bug: #181141 in banshee (universe) "Importing playlist fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181141
<ubotu> New bug: #181142 in gthumb (main) "Rotate and save the image counter-clockwise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181142
<ubotu> New bug: #181144 in xfce4-battery-plugin (main) "xfce battery indicator is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181144
<ubotu> New bug: #181145 in ubuntu "Please sync bkchem 0.12.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181145
<ubotu> New bug: #181147 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Upload failure with card wirelles rtl 8180" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181147
<ubotu> New bug: #181150 in moko (universe) "moko contains a shared library with no soname/dev package handling" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181150
<ubotu> New bug: #181151 in ubuntu "Several packages will not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181151
<ubotu> New bug: #181152 in kdegames-kde4 (main) "KMahjongg generates non-solvable boards (at least when pressing shuffle)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181152
<ubotu> New bug: #181154 in linux (main) "ndiswrapper with bcmwl5.sys causes a kernel panic in 2.6.24." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181154
<ubotu> New bug: #181158 in debian-installer (main) "unable to install the selected kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181158
<ubotu> New bug: #181162 in cli-common (main) "sync cli-common=0.5.4 Debian unstable main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181162
<ubotu> New bug: #181164 in vte (main) "Unicode display and input is broken." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181164
<ubotu> New bug: #181166 in spl (universe) "Please merge spl 1.0pre4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181166
<ubotu> New bug: #181170 in linux (main) "package linux-image-2.6.24-2-386 2.6.24-2.4 and modules failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181170
<ubotu> New bug: #181173 in compiz (main) "Compiz makes windows too tall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181173
<ubotu> New bug: #181174 in firefox (main) "firefox freezes the X server while displaying flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181174
<ubotu> New bug: #181175 in nfs-utils (main) "[hardly] nfs-common broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181175
<ubotu> New bug: #181176 in xorg-server (main) "xserver-xorg-core /usr/bin/X goes into infinate loop on Toshiba Satellite 1800" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181176
<ubotu> New bug: #181177 in ubuntu "Thinkpad T61  mute button no longer works in Hardy. It's back!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181177
<ubotu> New bug: #181179 in ubuntu "Unable to install ubuntu 7.10 on HP Pavilion dv6000 (RV010UA#ABA) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181179
<ubotu> New bug: #181180 in thunderbird (main) "message remains on server after moving to local folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181180
<ubotu> New bug: #181183 in linux-meta (main) "Please create -rt metapackages needed for alpha 3 of UbuntuStudio." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181183
<ubotu> New bug: #181184 in ubuntu "vertical text spacing problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181184
<ubotu> New bug: #181185 in airport-utils (universe) "airport2-config does not update Wireless LAN channel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181185
<ubotu> New bug: #181186 in airport-utils (universe) "airport2-config device discovery does not detect AirPort Express" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181186
<ubotu> New bug: #181187 in airport-utils (universe) "airport-utils: Please add WPA configuration option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181187
<ubotu> New bug: #181188 in open-iscsi (universe) "Open-iscsi causes machine to hang on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181188
<ubotu> New bug: #181189 in update-notifier (main) "Upgrade of  update-notifier-common in hardy overwrites local settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181189
<ubotu> New bug: #181191 in ubuntu "During install, Before the "proxy" window, the installer should ask for the availability of an Apt-Proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181191
<ubotu> New bug: #181192 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox [core dump]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181192
<ubotu> New bug: #181193 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox [core dump]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181193
<ubotu> New bug: #181196 in ubuntu "error at build with intltool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181196
<ubotu> New bug: #181198 in openoffice.org (main) "hyperlink keeps reappearing/will not delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181198
<ubotu> New bug: #181200 in openoffice.org (main) "Recortar imagen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181200
<ubotu> New bug: #181201 in update-manager (main) "[hardy] dist-upgrade removes a lot of (non-)obsolete packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181201
<ubotu> New bug: #181202 in ubuntu "can not use webcam and bluetooth dongle though usb self-powered hub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181202
<ubotu> New bug: #181208 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in PyBool_Type()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181208
<ubotu> New bug: #181210 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin does not allow the buddy addition of yahoo uses. Lists them as "offline"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181210
<Hobbsee> Bug #172308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172308 in soyuz "LP Package model is incomplete (dup-of: 165230)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165230 in soyuz "PPA generates an endlessly upgrading package" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165230
<ubotu> New bug: #181218 in wine (universe) "Large filesize in winefile shown as negative size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181218
<ubotu> New bug: #181221 in ubuntu "The application unknown (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181221
<ubotu> New bug: #181222 in totem (main) "real media files scratchy with totem xine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181222
<ubotu> New bug: #156136 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome descktop crashed on login" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156136
<ubotu> New bug: #181172 in totem (main) "totem dumps core shortly after startup" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181172
<ubotu> New bug: #180914 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180914
<ubotu> New bug: #181163 in glade-3 (main) "[Hardy] glade-3 crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181163
<ubotu> New bug: #181223 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[kernel] natsemi module is broken in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181223
<ubotu> New bug: #181225 in wmmisc (universe) "Please sync wmmisc 1.1-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181225
<ubotu> New bug: #181226 in firefox (main) "Not speelling correct" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181226
<ubotu> New bug: #181227 in asymptote (universe) "Please sync asymptote 1.40-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181227
<ubotu> New bug: #181228 in kile (universe) "System check in Kile doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181228
<ubotu> New bug: #178547 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_constructor()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178547
<ubotu> New bug: #181229 in firefox (main) "check for updates button is inactive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181229
<ubotu> New bug: #181230 in sgmltools-lite (main) "Please sync sgmltools-lite 3.0.3.0.cvs.20010909-14  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181230
<ubotu> New bug: #181204 in amarok (main) "amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_get_pos_length()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181204
<ubotu> New bug: #181232 in network-manager "crash in supplicant_interface_init because of unsafe strcmp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181232
<ubotu> New bug: #181234 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "system freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181234
<ubotu> New bug: #181236 in ubuntu-docs (main) "DVD instructions are incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181236
<ubotu> New bug: #181237 in sane-backends-extras (universe) "Xsane 0.995 doesn't find epson perfection 1250" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181237
<ubotu> New bug: #181239 in linux-meta (main) "[hardy] regression: kernel requires pci=bfsort on dell poweredge 2950" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181239
<pochu> keescook: do you have the greasemonkey script which for adding bug responses to launchpad bugs handy? I'd appreciate if you could share it :)
<pochu> keescook: the bugsquad will appreciate it ;)
<pedro_> pochu: he have them here http://outflux.net/greasemonkey/
<ubotu> New bug: #181240 in cableswig (universe) "Please sync cableswig 0.1.0+cvs20080107-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181240
<pochu> pedro_: ty
<ubotu> New bug: #181241 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer: should be configurable not to automatically start playing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181241
<ubotu> New bug: #181242 in hplip (main) "[Hardy]HP printer is not detected properly by HPLIP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181242
<ubotu> New bug: #181244 in libcdio (main) "libcdio GPL/license violation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181244
<ubotu> New bug: #181245 in ubuntu "USB Modems connections are not automatically detected and configured at Ubuntu install " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181245
<ubotu> New bug: #181247 in gnucash (universe) "libofx and libaqbanking needs updated versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181247
<ubotu> New bug: #181248 in audacious (universe) "Moving in song indicates 'Couldn't open audio'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181248
<ubotu> New bug: #181249 in thunar (main) "I don't get detailed date in Thunar in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181249
<ubotu> New bug: #181250 in openoffice.org (main) "When trying to edit a document opened email, a redundant message box pops up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181250
<ubotu> New bug: #181251 in adept (main) "desktop freeze while searching and right-clicking on "Tag Filter"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181251
<ubotu> New bug: #181255 in linux-meta (main) "iwl3945 on Dell Inspiron e1705/9400 wireless light "out"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181255
<ubotu> New bug: #181256 in apt (main) "Error in tetex-bin while updating initramfs-tools in Dapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181256
<ubotu> New bug: #181257 in gambas2 (universe) "Please remove gambas2 packages for every architecture but i386" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181257
<ubotu> New bug: #181258 in ubuntu "problem about diskless booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181258
<ubotu> New bug: #181259 in ubuntu "Fujitech USB mini hub works with Dapper desktop but not with Gutsy laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181259
<ubotu> New bug: #181261 in ubuntu "New Thunar window pops up when I insert removable media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181261
<ubotu> New bug: #181235 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181235
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #181233 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181233
<ubotu> New bug: #181246 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181246
<ubotu> New bug: #181266 in file-roller (main) "file-roller has no menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181266
<ubotu> New bug: #181268 in xorg (main) "Xorg does not detect the correct settings for old monitors at Ubuntu install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181268
<ubotu> New bug: #181274 in kvm (universe) "Main inclusion request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181274
<ubotu> New bug: #181275 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Please sync deluge-torrent 0.5.8-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 178626)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181275
<ubotu> New bug: #181276 in ubuntu "grub-install failing in Ubuntu setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181276
<ubotu> New bug: #181277 in kmymoney2 (universe) "[Hardy] Please sync KMymoney2 with upstreams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181277
<ubotu> New bug: #181278 in sage (universe) "Merge sage 0.2.0-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181278
<ubotu> New bug: #181281 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Allow access to Keyring manager with no password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181281
<ubotu> New bug: #181279 in ubuntu "panels in desktop disapear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181279
<ubotu> New bug: #181282 in ubuntu "Please sync libjgroups-java 2.6.1-1 (multiverse) from Debian (non-free)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181282
<ubotu> New bug: #181284 in oscache (universe) "Please demote oscache to multiverse" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181284
<ubotu> New bug: #181285 in freetype (main) "[freetype] [CVE-2007-1351] integer overflow, possibility of local DoS or arbitrary code execution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181285
<ubotu> New bug: #181286 in wayv (universe) "Still wayv will not work in usr account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181286
<ubotu> New bug: #181288 in ocamlgraph (universe) "please update to ocamlgraph 0.99" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181288
<ubotu> New bug: #181289 in amarok (main) "Amarok Crashes Entire System" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181289
<ubotu> New bug: #181290 in misdn-user (universe) "Package misdn-user should be blacklisted from auto-sync" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181290
<ubotu> New bug: #181291 in oem-config "preseeded locale etc. not propagated to oem-config" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181291
<ubotu> New bug: #181292 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer audio/video stutter with pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181292
<ubotu> New bug: #181293 in amarok (main) "1.4.7 [___stripped][validity: 0.54][frames: 156][xine]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181293
<ubotu> New bug: #181295 in ubuntu "Cannot install Grub or Lilo without installing the base system with the Gutsy Alternate CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181295
<ubotu> New bug: #181296 in partman-base "partman preseeding should not require localized strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181296
<ubotu> New bug: #181300 in unidistro-kde-desktop (main) "Kubuntu East Asian language display and input not as good as Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181300
<ubotu> New bug: #181301 in evolution (main) "pasting into the composer crashes evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181301
<ubotu> New bug: #181303 in libxcb (main) "Java programs crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181303
<ubotu> New bug: #180826 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180826
<ubotu> New bug: #180828 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180828
<ubotu> New bug: #181304 in bluez-gnome (main) "[bluez-gnome] Please upgrade to new upstream version release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181304
<ubotu> New bug: #181305 in udev (main) "NTFS partition tried to mount as reiserfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181305
<ubotu> New bug: #181308 in asterisk (universe) "moh directory created in wrong place for configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181308
<ubotu> New bug: #180886 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with signal 5 in g_malloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180886
<ubotu> New bug: #181309 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Better use "Digital" as default clock type in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181309
<ubotu> New bug: #181310 in adept (main) "updating kernel through automated update system results in wrong menu.lst for grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181310
<ubotu> New bug: #181311 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl => blank background at login, however failsafe GNOME works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181311
<ubotu> New bug: #181312 in apt-file (universe) "Please provide Contents-ARCH.gz for all sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181312
<ubotu> New bug: #181314 in adept "Gutsy Kubuntu adept manager crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181314
<ubotu> New bug: #181315 in texmacs (universe) "Can't init Octave 2.1 or 2.9 session within TeXmacs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181315
<ubotu> New bug: #181317 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy] calc - faulty display of document recovery after closing files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181317
<ubotu> New bug: #181319 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] smplayer-themes" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181319
<ubotu> New bug: #181320 in restricted-manager (restricted) "[hardy] Restricted Driver Manager does not install rt73usb firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181320
<keescook> pochu: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-gm-scripts/ubuntu/files
<blueyed__> Does somebody know who's in charge for Contents-arch.gz files on the archive servers?
<blueyed__> (see bug 181312)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181312 in apt-file "Please provide Contents-ARCH.gz for all sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181312
<ubotu> New bug: #180779 in eog "eog crashed with signal 5 in eog_image_load()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180779
<ubotu> New bug: #180795 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180795
<ubotu> New bug: #180721 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in type_rw_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180721
<ubotu> New bug: #180749 in libjpeg6b (main) "rythymbox crashed while playing music & adding new files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180749
<ubotu> New bug: #181325 in geoip (main) "Please sync from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181325
<ubotu> New bug: #181327 in pidgin (main) "Tries to connect before the network is ready" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181327
<ubotu> New bug: #181326 in semantik (universe) "New upstream version 0.6.4" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181326
<ubotu> New bug: #181332 in f-spot (main) "Please merge f-spot 0.4.1-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181332
<ubotu> New bug: #181333 in kslovar (universe) "New upstream version 0.2.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181333
<ubotu> New bug: #181334 in console-data (universe) "Default console font unsuitable for debconf / whiptail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181334
<ubotu> New bug: #181336 in totem (main) "package totem-common 2.21.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181336
<ubotu> New bug: #181339 in nautilus (main) "nautilus locked up and using 100% processor on sshfs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181339
<ubotu> New bug: #181340 in libgpod (main) "[needs-packaging] latest version required to support ipod nano 3rd gen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181340
<ubotu> New bug: #181341 in linux-meta (main) "ipw2200 unable to load firmware with linux-image-2.6.24-3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181341
<ubotu> New bug: #181343 in kdebase (main) "[hardy] logout ends in blank screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181343
<ubotu> New bug: #181347 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181347
<ubotu> New bug: #181348 in ubuntu "[Sync request] Please sync hscolour 1.8-1 from Debian unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181348
<thekorn> stgraber, hi, I merged the changes frm the blueprint branch into my text.dev branch of py-lp-bugs
<thekorn> will do some tests tomorrow,
<thekorn> I'm sure there will be some errors,
<stgraber> thekorn: yeah, thank you, I'll give it a try soon
<ubotu> New bug: #181346 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel() (dup-of: 179185)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181346
<ubotu> New bug: #181350 in metacity (main) "Maximized windows should still move if you drag title bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181350
<ubotu> New bug: #181351 in openoffice.org2 "cannot remove hyperlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181351
<ubotu> New bug: #181352 in apt (main) "apt-get still says "unpacking" when removing packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181352
<ubotu> New bug: #181353 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181353
<ubotu> New bug: #181355 in mythtv (multiverse) "Frontend Freze when deleting final recording in "Delete Recordings"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181355
<ubotu> New bug: #181349 in compiz (main) "[gutsy] Wrong pathfolders in /usr/bin/compiz executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181349
<ubotu> New bug: #181356 in squeeze (universe) "New upstream version 0.2.2 - The watch file is broken" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181356
<ubotu> New bug: #181357 in gwenrename (universe) "gwenrename 1.1-beta3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181357
<ubotu> New bug: #181358 in tilp2 (universe) "Upgrade is Available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181358
<ubotu> New bug: #181359 in theseus (universe) "FTBFS error on all archs but i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181359
<ubotu> New bug: #181360 in tcpick (universe) "The tcpick watch file is broken" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181360
<ubotu> New bug: #181361 in linux-meta (main) "Logitech G25 does not fully work with Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181361
<ubotu> New bug: #181362 in pypy (universe) "pypy FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181362
<ubotu> New bug: #1877 in gnome-system-tools "Gateway configuration lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877
<ubotu> New bug: #181363 in update-manager (main) "Update tries to put new kernel image on almost full /boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181363
<ubotu> New bug: #181370 in libkdcraw (main) "Please sync libkdcraw 0.1.3-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181370
<ubotu> New bug: #181372 in mplinuxman (universe) "New upstream version 1.5 - The watch file is broken" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181372
<ubotu> New bug: #181373 in libgringotts (universe) "The libgringotts watch file is broken" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181373
<ubotu> New bug: #181374 in toshset (main) "toshset required kernel toshiba support not enabled." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181374
<ubotu> New bug: #181375 in update-notifier (main) "odd wording when update information is outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181375
<thekorn> b = Blueprint("https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/classmatepc-planning-spec")
<thekorn> ohh, sorry..
<ubotu> New bug: #181378 in mhwaveedit (universe) "Please sync mhwaveedit 1.4.14-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181378
<ubotu> New bug: #181381 in nautilus (main) "Wrong encoding when viewing network hosts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181381
<ubotu> New bug: #181382 in firefox (main) "RSS:  Bookmarks toolbar malforms links." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181382
<ubotu> New bug: #181384 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.2.5-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181384
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-09
<ubotu> New bug: #181385 in ubuntu "PageRegion pain with LaserJet 3030 (Using Letter / Legal from one tray)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181385
<ubotu> New bug: #181387 in evolution (main) "When 'Show' dialog is set to 'Unread' cannot display mail in new window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181387
<ubotu> New bug: #181386 in ubuntu "LiveCD monitor resolution too high" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181386
<ubotu> New bug: #181388 in wireless-tools (main) "No WEP wireless connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181388
<ubotu> New bug: #181389 in mplayer (multiverse) "libfaac0 ABI/API migration?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181389
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080109 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #181392 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in save_serversettings() (dup-of: 159212)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181392
<ubotu> New bug: #181394 in compiz (main) "Shift Switcher does not display minimized windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181394
<ubotu> New bug: #181395 in loudmouth (universe) "Please sync loudmouth 1.3.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181395
<ubotu> New bug: #181396 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent crashes when tring to delete "torrent and data" of a multiple file torr." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181396
<blkorpheus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/118538
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118538 in mythtv "init script unable to "start" after backend crash" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<blkorpheus> bug 28941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 28941 in lirc "lirc-modules-source package doesn't install the /etc/lirc/lirc-modules-source.conf file." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28941
<blkorpheus> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/dc10eb8b46716095
<blkorpheus> same with ubuntu
<blkorpheus> I found one Hardy kernel that it does compile on though
<blkorpheus> 2.6.24.2
<ubotu> New bug: #181397 in ubuntu "system is hosed on suspened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181397
<ubotu> New bug: #181398 in debian-installer (main) "Ateo" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181398
<blkorpheus> error ID  OOPS-739A211  in your message.
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/739A211
<ubotu> New bug: #181399 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Tramp cannot access files via sudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181399
<blkorpheus> There is no package name 'lirc-modules-source ' published in Ubuntu
<blkorpheus> wow
<ubotu> New bug: #181400 in ksynaptics (universe) "Kubuntu: ksynaptics should be installed by default on laptops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181400
<ubotu> New bug: #181402 in p7zip (universe) "Documentation refers to Windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181402
<ubotu> New bug: #181403 in devhelp (main) "Please merge devhelp 0.17-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181403
<hggdh> bdmurray: re your email -- yes, you may be correct, although the change was also made in evolution.desktop to submit all evo bugs under the BugBuddyBugs class.
<hggdh> bdmurray: I will clear this up tomorrow with mbarnes
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, great!  thanks for doing that.
<ubotu> New bug: #181409 in gcc-defaults (main) "LiveCD contains broken gcc 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181409
<ubotu> New bug: #181411 in xfce4-screenshooter-plugin (main) "Snapshots the entire screen badly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181411
<ubotu> New bug: #181412 in ubuntu "wxFormBuilder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181412
<ubotu> New bug: #181413 in dolphin (main) "dolphin doesn't start in the current directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181413
<ubotu> New bug: #181414 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie applet fails to add to panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181414
<ubotu> New bug: #181415 in metacity (main) "no title bar in visual effects "extra"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181415
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #181417 in libofx (universe) "new upstream release 0.9.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181417
<ubotu> New bug: #181418 in ubiquity (main) "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181418
<ubotu> New bug: #181419 in kdebase (main) "Middle click in Konqueror opens new Dolphin window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181419
<ubotu> New bug: #181420 in evolution (main) "evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181420
<ubotu> New bug: #181421 in pulseaudio (main) "No jack support" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181421
<ubotu> New bug: #181422 in mono (main) "thread-types.h is missing" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181422
<ubotu> New bug: #181423 in evolution (main) "inbox on error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181423
<ubotu> New bug: #181424 in fontconfig (main) "[hardy]scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:1315: parser error : Premature end of data in tag tocsect2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181424
<ubotu> New bug: #181425 in deskbar-applet (main) "changing the keyboard shortcut maintains old shortcut also" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181425
<ubotu> New bug: #181426 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-3-generic 2.6.24-3.6 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181426
<ubotu> New bug: #181427 in metacity (main) "package metacity 1:2.21.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181427
<ubotu> New bug: #181416 in wordpress (universe) "SQL injection vulnerability in wp-includes/query.php in WordPress CVE-2007-6318" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181416
<ubotu> New bug: #181428 in ubuntu "Terminal Server Client Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181428
<ubotu> New bug: #181429 in ubuntu "sp210nc philips webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181429
<ubotu> New bug: #181432 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with TypeError in update_count()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181432
<ubotu> New bug: #181439 in apt (main) "Apt should optimize dependencies chosen to minimize disk space used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181439
<savvas> good day fellow ubunteros :P
<ubotu> New bug: #181440 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity is in english by default at launch" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181440
<joumetal> happy bugday savvas.
<savvas> same to you, anyone available for a hug? there's a bug that I believe it has a fix, but not yet patched, let me find the link
<savvas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113123
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113123 in ubuntu "Nvidia-glx and enemy territory brightness problem (dup-of: 33214)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33214 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver restores default color-correction settings" [Medium,Confirmed]
<savvas> they say it's a duplicate of.. oh, well ubotu said it
<ubotu> New bug: #181442 in thunderbird (main) "vedo le directory ma non le mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181442
<savvas> hm, seems like you've all had your hugs for the day :\
<seb128> savvas: thanks for pointing it, the bug has also being attach on bugzilla so it might be better to wait for upstream comments
<ubotu> New bug: #181444 in gnome-panel (main) "locks up using disk analyzer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181444
<ubotu> New bug: #181446 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while playing Yahoo! Dominoes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181446
<ubotu> New bug: #181447 in pidgin (main) "desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181447
<wolfger> When a known work-around fixes a user's problem, what is the proper status for the bug?
<wolfger> Bug #129502
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129502 in usbmount "cannot copy from nokia 5200 mass storage device" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129502
<ubotu> New bug: #181449 in valknut (universe) "Valknut version delivered in the packages isn't able to share with newer DC++ clients" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181449
<ubotu> New bug: #181451 in lmarbles (universe) "Please sync lmarbles 1.0.6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181451
<ubotu> New bug: #181452 in d3lphin (universe) "UFS filesystem not automounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181452
<ubotu> New bug: #181453 in ubuntu "Display configuration does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181453
<ubotu> New bug: #181454 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181454
<thekorn> bdmurray, when you have a minute, can you please check Bug 181450, is this the behavior you expected?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181450 in bughelper "allow query only in a give product and allow the user to change the distro" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181450
<ubotu> New bug: #181455 in gnome-panel (main) "networkmanager crashes by starting ISDN pci card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181455
<ubotu> New bug: #181456 in ubuntu "system crashes on preferences>screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181456
<ubotu> New bug: #181457 in evince (main) "PDF documents are not printed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181457
<ubotu> New bug: #181458 in foo2zjs (main) "HP laserjet 10XX need new firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181458
<ubotu> New bug: #181459 in firefox (main) "firefox internet problem in ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181459
<ubotu> New bug: #181460 in vkeybd (universe) "Please sync vkeybd 1:0.1.17b-2  (universe) from Debian unstable	(main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181460
<ubotu> New bug: #181461 in ubuntu "cups update de-activates 'openbsd-inetd' in /etc/inetd.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181461
<ubotu> New bug: #181462 in hal (main) "scheda video trident" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181462
<ubotu> New bug: #181463 in ubuntu "ubuntu network connection problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181463
<Iuli> Hug day!
<Iuli> Horrray!
<ubotu> New bug: #173460 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_combo_box_set_model() (dup-of: 124336)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173460
<ubotu> New bug: #150329 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in poll()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150329
<ubotu> New bug: #178639 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in save_entry()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178639
<ubotu> New bug: #181467 in ubuntu "kdialog menu items wrongly ordered in 3.97" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181467
<ubotu> New bug: #181468 in ubuntu "Gnome Mime type "can't open samba share on Gusty"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181468
<ubotu> New bug: #181469 in kyamo (universe) "Please change dh_iconcache to dh_icons and fix watch file" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181469
<ubotu> New bug: #181470 in kdegraphics-kde4 (universe) "[kde4-gutsy]bug in installation of some application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181470
<ubotu> New bug: #181471 in network-manager (main) "rndis_host disconnects Wifi when plugging in WM6 Device (rndis_host)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181471
<ubotu> New bug: #181474 in mono-tools (main) "[Merge] mono-tools 1.2.6-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181474
<ubotu> New bug: #181475 in boot (universe) "[boot-internet-gutsy]Slow down when computer is not connected on internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181475
<ubotu> New bug: #181476 in boot (universe) "[boot-internet-gutsy]Slow down when computer is not connected on internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181476
<ubotu> New bug: #181477 in boot (universe) "[boot-internet-gutsy]Slow down when computer is not connected on internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181477
<ubotu> New bug: #181478 in gdm (main) "Hardy Heron Alpha 2 - GDM login screen restarts to infinitum if some process crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181478
<ubotu> New bug: #181481 in boot (universe) "[boot-internet-gutsy]Slow down when computer is not connected on internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181481
<ubotu> New bug: #181482 in boot (universe) "[boot-internet-gutsy]Slow down when computer is not connected on internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181482
<ubotu> New bug: #181483 in boot (universe) "[boot-internet-gutsy]Slow down when computer is not connected on internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181483
<ubotu> New bug: #181484 in boot (universe) "[boot-internet-gutsy]Slow down when computer is not connected on internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181484
<ubotu> New bug: #181486 in splitvt (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync splitvt 1.6.6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181486
<ubotu> New bug: #181487 in wget (main) "wget man missing documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181487
<ubotu> New bug: #181492 in lxmusserv (universe) "Please frmove lxmusserv from hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181492
<ubotu> New bug: #181494 in xnetcardconfig (universe) "Depends on obsolete xsu package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181494
<ubotu> New bug: #181495 in xsu (universe) "Please remove xsu from hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181495
<ubotu> New bug: #181489 in swi-prolog (universe) "swiprolog.rc file does not exist, causes pce problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181489
<ubotu> New bug: #181491 in evms (universe) "dapper -> edgy -> feisty -> gutsy update fails " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181491
<ubotu> New bug: #181498 in banshee (universe) "[gutsy] Banshee randomly crashes at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181498
<ubotu> New bug: #181501 in f-spot (main) "f-spot fullscreen stops working (64-bit)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181501
<RainCT> Dependencies.txt files list the packages that are installed, right?
<RainCT> persia: ^
 * persia has never heard of Dependencies.txt (or at least has completely forgotten about them)
<RainCT> persia: in apport crash reports
 * persia looks at 181498
<RainCT> bug 181498
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181498 in banshee "[gutsy] Banshee randomly crashes at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181498
<persia> Bah.  "randomly crashes" is sometimes a good indicator of an apport report.
<persia> RainCT: Looking at bug #150329, I'd say Dependencies.txt was a list of the installed versions of the dependencies of the crashed package.
<RainCT> bug 181433
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150329 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in poll()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150329
<ubotu> Bug 181433 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/181433 is private
<RainCT> persia: alright, that's what I thought too. Thanks
 * RainCT is clueless about 181433
<bddebian> Boo
 * RainCT has to go.. cya
<ubotu> New bug: #181504 in kdebase-runtime (universe) "broken packages for kde4 in Kubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181504
<ubotu> New bug: #181503 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[hardy] time-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181503
<ubotu> New bug: #181507 in spamfilter (universe) "Please remove spamfilter from hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181507
<ubotu> New bug: #181510 in freeradius (universe) "freeradius: perl symbol lookup error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181510
<ubotu> New bug: #181511 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libapache-mod-authn-pam" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181511
<joumetal> What is right status to bug that is now new. confirmed by comments in kernel 2.6.22 and not tested in 2.6.24?
<ubotu> New bug: #181512 in ubuntu "asus-laptop display switching no longer works on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181512
<pedro_> joumetal: would be nice to ask for testing on 2.6.24 and set it as incomplete
<joumetal> done that for bug 157519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157519 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Ubunty 7.10 total crash with D-Link DWL-610 when trying to use WEP key" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157519
<pedro_> thanks you!
<jdstrand> \sh_away: your net-snmp update was really nice.  Thanks!
<pedro_> joumetal: don't forget to update the bugday page later on
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080109
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: what about doing a bug day a desktop pages in the next weeks? there is quite some candidates there with lot of bugs, evolution, nautilus, gnome-power-manager
<pedro_> seb128: yup we're planning to do one the Jan 30th
<seb128> good
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 back
 * pedro_ still swimming against the flood of bug mail from last weeks
<ubotu> New bug: #181515 in libtunepimp (main) "libtunepimp5-mp3 not installed as mp3 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181515
<ubotu> New bug: #181518 in update-manager (main) "check of LTS dist upgrades" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181518
<ubotu> New bug: #181522 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper - wireless card randomly stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181522
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm looking at your last comment on bug 177202, "d:>" should be the default, not "d:<"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177202 in python-launchpad-bugs "last comment date searching is limited" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177202
<thekorn> bdmurray, it actually is,
<thekorn> and in my opinion this makes sens, this way we are comatible withe the initial implementation of "--lc" (there was no comparison symbol)
<ubotu> New bug: #181514 in mpd (universe) "Please merge mpd 0.13.0-6 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181514
<ubotu> New bug: #181524 in ubuntu "GDM: When switching from Canadian English to US English they keyboard mapping doesn't change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181524
<ubotu> New bug: #181525 in ubiquity (main) "On GPT disk label, grub-install fails with Fatal error.  Stage1 not read correctly. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181525
<ubotu> New bug: #181526 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "[hardy] [evdev with X Input hotplug] changes keymap to greek regularly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181526
<ubotu> New bug: #181523 in ubuntu "Canadian language shouldn't change keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181523
<joumetal> bug 102682 could be easy It is about restricted-modules and server.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102682 in linux-source-2.6.15 "a Fix for running Ubuntu Server edition 6.10 over wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102682
<ubotu> New bug: #181527 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gimp normalmap plugin" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181527
<ubotu> New bug: #152961 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 "Dell Inspiron 1525 built-in digital microphone does not record" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152961
<ubotu> New bug: #164188 in dell "[Inspiron 1525n] Second headphone jack not working" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164188
<ubotu> New bug: #181528 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Cannot add background in Apperance Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181528
<bigon> bdmurray: could you renew my bugsquad membership
<bigon> ?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I tried bugnumbers -p python-launchpad-bugs -U --lc="d:2007-12-28" --format url
<bdmurray> bigon: do you mean bug control?
<ubotu> New bug: #181530 in xkbset (universe) "package xkbset None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xkbset.list] failed to install/upgrade: il file con la lista dei file del pacchetto `xserver-xorg-core' contiene un filename vuoto" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181530
<bdmurray> thekorn: it is more sane without the '-U'
<ubotu> New bug: #181531 in ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra M8 has a short gnome panel on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181531
<ubotu> New bug: #181532 in ubuntu "Wireless network doesn't work on Toshiba Tecra M8 with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181532
<bigon> bdmurray: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<bdmurray> bigon: you should be all set now, thanks for helping out!
<bigon> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #181536 in bughelper (universe) "buginfo shouldn't require --bugnr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181536
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am chatting with mbarnes now re. BugBuddyBugs. He states any bugbuddy bug will be created this way. My question now is whatthe bugsquad reporter opening a bug in bugzilla should do. More news in a few
<ubotu> New bug: #181540 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution STILL Crashes While Searching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181540
<ubotu> New bug: #181541 in sysvinit (main) "please add support for /var/run/sendsigs.omit.d/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181541
<paulduf> wow, only one bug green, you must have been waiting for me :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #181542 in gabedit (universe) "[patch] Fix for FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181542
<bdmurray> paulduf: we were!
<paulduf> you wrote: "Ask the reporter to test with the latest Hardy Alpha, make the bug also affect the linux package for Ubuntu, set the status to "Incomplete", and suscribe to the bug", does it means we suppose that it affects really 2.6.24 by default (with status incomplete)?
<bdmurray> paulduf: I'd interpret that as the 2.6.24 task is incomplete
<paulduf> hum, I guess we should say in the message that we expect to have alpha3 ready to be downloaded by friday (better forget tomorrow because it may enter late in the day)
<ubotu> New bug: #181545 in avidemux (multiverse) "package avidemux-common 1:2.4~preview3-0.0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/avidemux.mo', che si trova anche nel pacchetto avidemux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181545
<bdmurray> We tried to be vague when creating the reply so people could test with Alpha 2 or 3
<paulduf> I would not be happy if I downloaded alpha2 today after seeing this message, and was seeing tomorrow a new version
<paulduf> well, it make sense to me to mark the bug as affecting linux, only if someone say it has seen the bug on Hardy
<paulduf> that's what I intend to do, unless you say it is not the way to go
<bdmurray> paulduf: adding info about Alpha 3 later this week does make sense
<ubotu> New bug: #181547 in grub (main) "grub sets wrong partition for boot during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181547
<ubotu> New bug: #181551 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_value_peek_pointer() (dup-of: 132637)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181551
<bdmurray> pedro_: is gnome-terminal not show a prompt expected when you go to "Terminal -> Reset and Clear"?
<pedro_> yep
<bdmurray> okay, I'll carry on then ;)
<pedro_> you only get a prompt if you do a Reset
<pedro_> reset and clear , clears everything
<bdmurray> yeah, that makes sense
<ogasawara> paulduf, bdmurray:  I'll update the hug day stock reply to add a comment about Alpha3
<paulduf> thanks ogasawara!
<ogasawara> paulduf, bdmurray:  regarding opening a 'linux' task - I've typically been opening it since we're asking them to test with Hardy
<ogasawara> paulduf, bdmurray:  if it's fixed in Hardy, I then just mark it Fixed Released or otherwise continue to triage
<ogasawara> paulduf, bdmurray:  it's really just a preference if you want to open the task now or later
<mtretin> Anyone know about ACPI support conflicting with IDE CD-ROM support? W/ ACPI my kernel doesn't pickup my cdrom drives...
<ogasawara> mtretin: and if you boot with acpi=off it works?
<mtretin> w/ Debian's default kernel: yes, with a rebuild of the default Ubutu kernel w/ ACPI turned off manually and recompiled: yes, havent tried Ubuntu w/ default kernel and that boot option
<mtretin> ogasawara: also enable_atapi (or atapi_enable, cant remeber which it was) =1 also doesn't work
<ogasawara> mtretin: hrm, yah we really can't support custom built kernels.  If you can try the stock kernel and the boot option that would be good
<ogasawara> mtretin: would also be good to open a bug report so we can take a look at some of you logs etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #181553 in totem (main) "Totem ignores LF in Windows m3u playlists but not CR/LF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181553
<mtretin> ogasawara: I
<mtretin> ogasawara: I'll def. do that, but I don't really know about Ubunut's bug reporting (I switched from Debian hopbing Ubuntu would magically work)
<ogasawara> mtretin: however it seems your comfortable building your own kernels, have you tried the vanilla kernel from upstream and does the issue still exist?
<ubotu> New bug: #181390 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with TypeError in update_count()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181390
<mtretin> ogasawara: yeah, latest stable -- haven't tried latest unstable yet though
<ogasawara> mtretin:  if you can also test with the latest Hardy Alpha kernel that would be best
<ogasawara> mtretin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<ogasawara> mtretin: that will help with filing the bug (against the Hardy kernel)
<ogasawara> mtretin: I'd also encourage you to open a bugzilla.kernel.org bug report since you notice it in the vanilla upstream kernels
<ogasawara> mtretin: I've noticed many times that bugs get resolved fairly quickly once they get the attention of the upstream kernel community
<ogasawara> mtretin: we can then later link the launchpad bug report with the upstream bugzilla one
<ubotu> New bug: #181555 in totem (main) "totem after updates today works not like it must" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181555
<mtretin> ogasawara: well, i'll register the bugs, what repositry is Hardy Alpha in?
<paulduf> ogasawara: I have read your comments about opening bug on linux as soon we ask to test on it... I MAY decide to adopt it, still thinking about it
<ogasawara> mtretin: easiest would be to just burn and run a LiveCD - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-2/
<LucidFox> What's the point of installing alpha 2 now if alpha 3 arrives tomorrow?
<ogasawara> mtretin: for help with the upstream bugzilla.kernel.org bug reporting the end of the following wiki can help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<ogasawara> LucidFox: I guess if you're just impatient :)
<LucidFox> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #181556 in ubuntu "Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN No wireless network connection " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181556
<ubotu> New bug: #181557 in nozomi (universe) "Please sync nozomi 2.1-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181557
<bdmurray> there's a new bug 181556 that is probably kernel related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181556 in ubuntu "Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN No wireless network connection " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181556
<mtretin> ogasawara: well, thanks for the help! at least I have compiz to distract me from the broken cd-rom :P
<ogasawara> mtretin: heh :)  no problem.  let us know if you have any other questions
<ubotu> New bug: #181559 in ubuntu "Sound doesn't work on Toshiba Tecra M8 with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181559
<bdmurray> I triaged 181559
<ubotu> New bug: #181561 in casper (main) "Hardy alpha 3 daily-live i386 dont't boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181561
<ubotu> New bug: #181562 in dazuko-source "/bin/sh wrong in configure script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181562
<ubotu> New bug: #181563 in firefox (main) "Firefox starts swallowing CPU power on some websites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181563
<paulduf> Does the integrity check works on alpha-2, it did not for me (was hanging there, doing nothing, so I rebooted) ?
<ubotu> New bug: #181564 in ubuntu "Mythbuntu installation overwrites keyboard selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181564
<ubotu> New bug: #181565 in ubuntu "wlan broken after cups update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181565
<ubotu> New bug: #181566 in ubuntu "Eclipse gives error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181566
<ubotu> New bug: #181567 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove() (dup-of: 122590)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181567
<ubotu> New bug: #181568 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "aticonfig --enable-monitor=lvds crashes X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181568
<ubotu> New bug: #181569 in tuxguitar (multiverse) "No desktop file in tuxguitar" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181569
<ubotu> New bug: #181575 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "pressing Enter in URL bar selects mouse hover target in substring-search pop-down" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181575
<paulduf> if bug was on Xen (and since there is no xen kernel for Hardy AFAI), or if bug was not repeatable, should I mark green without making comments?
<bdmurray> paulduf: which bug is that?
<paulduf> bug #148072
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148072 in linux-source-2.6.22 "system crashes after kernel oops" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148072
<paulduf> #148584
<paulduf> bug #148584
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148584 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Mouse Input X freezes with XEN/HVM hosts" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148584
<bdmurray> re 148072 without a test case there isn't much they could do with the hardy livecd so just marking it green makes sense to me
<paulduf> ok, I'll green 148072
<ubotu> New bug: #181570 in dazuko-source "dazuko_linux26.h:45: error: field ‘mutex’ has incomplete type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181570
<ubotu> New bug: #181571 in evolution (main) "mail and trash size on evolution?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181571
<ubotu> New bug: #181576 in evolution (main) "Can't disable junk filtering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181576
<paulduf> also I have already bug #164904 because on Xen and no Xen kernel for 2.6.24 yet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164904 in linux-source-2.6.22 "stray mappings left behind by xfs make xen kernels crash." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164904
<bdmurray> paulduf: yeah, skipping the xen ones makes sense
<ogasawara> bdmurray, paulduf:  yah, I've been skipping those too for now
<paulduf> ok, I'll sdip them
<paulduf> skip
<bdmurray> it seems like the summary could use updating for 148584 though
<bdmurray> ogasawara: and couldn't we tag it something more too?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: not sure what else to tag it with, it's already got the kernel-oops
<ogasawara> bdmurray: we could tag all the xen ones as 'xen'
<ogasawara> that way we can at least go back and triage those appropriately
<bdmurray> how many xen ones are there at the moment?
<bdmurray> Or bugs tagged as xen, maybe flavor-xen would be easier to find
<zul> ogasawara: the xfs one is fixed in hardy which should be commited this week hopefully
<ogasawara> zul: cool, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #181577 in evolution (main) "Evolution toolbar drop down menu shows no icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181577
<ogasawara> bdmurray: looks like there are currently 6 reports with 'xen' tag
<bdmurray> okay, that's not so many then
<ubotu> New bug: #181580 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Change in Update interval is not applied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181580
<paulduf> I find bug #144030 a bit hard to deals (mixed results on Alpha-2)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144030 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy beta hang soon after boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144030
<ubotu> New bug: #181581 in p2kmoto (universe) "FTBFS on all architectures" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181581
<thekorn> bdmurray, I do not understand the problem with the "-U" option, for me this works like I think it should,
<thekorn> ./bugnumbers -p python-launchpad-bugs [...]
<thekorn> searches in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpad-bugs/+bugs
<thekorn> and in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs/+bugs
<thekorn> where ./bugnumbers -p python-launchpad-bugs only searches in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpad-bugs/+bugs
<bdmurray> I was trying to say that --lc behaves differently when combined with -U
<ubotu> New bug: #181582 in ubuntu "java application are not working anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181582
<thekorn> there are just more results as the list of bugs bugnumbers is searching is bigger,
<thekorn> but bugnumbers with the --lc option always returns correct results, or do I miss something
<bdmurray> thekorn: let me double check
<ubotu> New bug: #181584 in linux-meta (main) "acpi causes cdrom to not register" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181584
<bdmurray> thekorn: 'bugnumbers -p python-launchpad-bugs -U --lc="d:2007-12-28" --format url' returned bug 177202 whose last comment is not the date provided
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177202 in python-launchpad-bugs "last comment date searching is limited" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177202
<thekorn> bdmurray, that is a corrct result, as "d:>" is default
<ubotu> New bug: #181586 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] entertainer" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181586
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, my bad.  I thought the default was something else.
<ubotu> New bug: #181587 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Entertainer (dup-of: 181586)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181587
<ubotu> New bug: #181588 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GIMPshop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181588
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've also noticed that the window title for gnome-terminal doesn't always update well - like after ssh'ing to a system.  Do you know of a bug like that?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yes i remember a similar bug, let me check
<ubotu> New bug: #181589 in ffmpeg2theora (universe) "ffmpeg2theora creates incorrect files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181589
<pedro_> bdmurray: probably http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363603
<ubotu> Gnome bug 363603 in general ""Dynamically-set title:" doesn't work" [Trivial,Resolved: incomplete]
<ubotu> New bug: #181590 in gtwitter (universe) "Gtwitter crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181590
<bdmurray> pedro_: really? do you think it would be best to comment on that or open a new bug?
<pedro_> bdmurray: better to comment on that one
<pedro_> probably if you open another new bug it'd be marked as dup by the gnome triagers
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, will do
<pedro_> great, thanks you
<ubotu> New bug: #181591 in pixie (universe) "FTBFS" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181591
<ubotu> New bug: #181592 in pbuilder (main) "Cmake restricted by not having administrator privileges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181592
<ubotu> New bug: #181593 in mednafen (universe) "Please sync mednafen (again)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181593
<ubotu> New bug: #181594 in poppler (main) "Poppler-Utils package describtion ist missing pdftohtml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181594
<ubotu> New bug: #181596 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "task bar change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181596
<ubotu> New bug: #181598 in ubuntu "Acer AL1917W - Screen and Graphics Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181598
<bdmurray> that last bug is probably about displayconfig-gtk
<ubotu> New bug: #181600 in apt-file (universe) "apt-file search /ext2 ignores leading slash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181600
<ubotu> New bug: #181602 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI driver update causes Display Corruption on ATI Radeon 9500 AGP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181602
<ubotu> New bug: #181603 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy] korganizer alarms sometimes fail to fire" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181603
<ubotu> New bug: #181604 in lsongs (universe) "File sharing and MP3 tag processing are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181604
<ubotu> New bug: #181605 in libpam-chroot (universe) "libpam-chroot and sftpserver not functional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181605
<ubotu> New bug: #181606 in b43-fwcutter (universe) "Incorrect driver name when installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181606
<ubotu> New bug: #181607 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes, reproducable bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181607
<ubotu> New bug: #181609 in libvncserver (main) "linuxvnc Segmentation fault with cp1251 & colors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181609
<ubotu> New bug: #181611 in soundconverter (universe) "Please update soundconverter to latest version (0.9.8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181611
<rollio> hey all, bug #119901 will not let me add Linux (Ubuntu) as an affected package, any clues?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119901 in linux-source-2.6.22 "blank screen for terminal shell when coming back from sleep" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119901
<bdmurray> rollio: how did you go about adding it?
<ubotu> New bug: #181610 in libfreebob (universe) "Please sync libfreebob 1.0.7-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181610
<wolfger> bdmurray: what's the correct status of a bug if a known workaround solves the issue? Bug #129502
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129502 in usbmount "cannot copy from nokia 5200 mass storage device" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129502
<ubotu> New bug: #181612 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181612
<bdmurray> wolfger: I'm looking
<bdmurray> wolfger: I think there is still a bug there somewhere and it should be resolved.  A workaround is just that (a way around the problem) in this case
<wolfger> right. That's what I figured.... So, "confirmed"? Or it's probably a dupe of some other issue?
<bdmurray> well, looking at the dmesg it is probably a kernel bug so having them test with Hardy would be great
<ubotu> New bug: #181614 in initramfs-tools (main) "nfs root _always_ mounted ro, not rw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181614
<ubotu> New bug: #181617 in evolution (main) "Show "Any Category" doesn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181617
<ubotu> New bug: #181618 in linux (main) "Bluetooth headset doesn't work with Broadcom BCM2045 on 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181618
<ubotu> New bug: #181621 in gastman (universe) "Please fix watch file, add dh_desktop and fix desktop file" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181621
<ubotu> New bug: #181623 in xcruise (universe) "The xcruise watch file is broken" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181623
<ubotu> New bug: #181625 in gnome-panel (main) "system-tray in gnome-panel doesn't answer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181625
<ubotu> New bug: #181626 in nbsmtp (universe) "ubuntu nbsmtp does not support SSL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181626
<ubotu> New bug: #181624 in icon-slicer (universe) "Build of revision 0.3-1ubuntu1 failed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181624
<ubotu> New bug: #181627 in gbatnav (universe) "The gbatnav watch file is broken" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181627
<ubotu> New bug: #181630 in ubuntu "Firefox froze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181630
<ubotu> New bug: #181631 in epiphany-browser (main) "[hardy] news website consistently freezes epiphany" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181631
<ubotu> New bug: #181632 in firefox (main) "using disney.com and muscic tab, firefox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181632
<ubotu> New bug: #181635 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "Various fixes in debian dir" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181635
<ubotu> New bug: #181636 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when loading groups.google.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181636
<ubotu> New bug: #181637 in rgbpaint (universe) "The rgbpaint watch file is broken" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181637
<ubotu> New bug: #181640 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash Plugin fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181640
<ubotu> New bug: #181641 in irssi (main) "irssi-silc-plugin segfaults when trying to say something to channel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181641
<ubotu> New bug: #181643 in schafkopf (universe) "New schafkopf upstream version 0.7" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181643
<ubotu> New bug: #181644 in dirac (universe) "New dirac upstream version 0.8.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181644
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-10
<ubotu> New bug: #181645 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181645
<ubotu> New bug: #181647 in metacity (main) "fade when logging out doesn't work properly with metacity compositor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181647
<ubotu> New bug: #181650 in t1lib (main) "Please sync t1lib 5.1.1-5  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181650
<ubotu> New bug: #181653 in tix (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181653
<ubotu> New bug: #181654 in deluge-torrent "deluge crashed with OSError in calc_free_space()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181654
<ubotu> New bug: #181655 in pyneighborhood (universe) "The pyneighborhood watch file is broken" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181655
<ubotu> New bug: #181657 in mysqltoolkit (universe) "Please remove mysqltoolkit from Hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181657
<ubotu> New bug: #181658 in grub-installer (main) "Grubinstaller fails when /boot is bindmounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181658
<ubotu> New bug: #181659 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in _gnome_vfs_handle_do_close()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181659
<ubotu> New bug: #181660 in acpi (main) "[hardy alpha] keys not working _before_ suspend and then resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181660
<ubotu> New bug: #181661 in openafs (universe) "Openafs kernel modules fails on 2.6.24 ioctl32.h does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181661
<ubotu> New bug: #181662 in tightvnc (universe) "vncserver respawns indefinitely after reboot " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181662
<ubotu> New bug: #181664 in openafs (universe) "Openafs kernel modules fails during modpost on 2.6.24 on sparc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181664
<ubotu> New bug: #181665 in ubuntu "Login Window Preferences giving root acess without ask password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181665
<ubotu> New bug: #181666 in ubuntu "USB keyboard not available at 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Alpha2 LiveCD boot menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181666
<ubotu> New bug: #181669 in initramfs-tools "local-bottom/ntfs-3g fails to set sendsigs.omit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181669
<ubotu> New bug: #181671 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix - laptop volume buttons ignore master channel setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181671
<ubotu> New bug: #181673 in ubuntu "various man pages give incorrect _XOPEN_SOURCE define" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181673
<ubotu> New bug: #181674 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "groupmsg plugin not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181674
<ubotu> New bug: #181675 in libfile-temp-perl (universe) "MIR for libfile-temp-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181675
<ubotu> New bug: #181677 in firefox (main) "cookies are not being saved like they were with previous firefox editions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181677
<ubotu> New bug: #181678 in ubuntu "Problem with Cpmpaq Smart Array 431 Controller and Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181678
<ubotu> New bug: #181684 in specimen (universe) "Please merge specimen 0.5.2rc3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181684
<ubotu> New bug: #181686 in mime-tools (universe) "MIR for mime-tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181686
<ubotu> New bug: #181689 in libconvert-tnef-perl (universe) "MIR for libconvert-tnef-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181689
<ubotu> New bug: #181690 in logwatch (universe) "pam_unix 'unknown entries' for authlog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181690
<ubotu> New bug: #181693 in ubuntu "unable to hibernate using nvidia restricted drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181693
<ubotu> New bug: #181695 in ubuntu "no sound on acer aspire 7520" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181695
<ubotu> New bug: #181696 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check() (dup-of: 132773)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181696
<ubotu> New bug: #181697 in evolution (main) "Local Evolution users should be able to share data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181697
<ubotu> New bug: #181723 in mysql-admin "mysql-admin crash when retrieving Catalogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181723
<ubotu> New bug: #181724 in dovecot (main) "[dovecot] [CVE-2007-6598] information disclosure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181724
<ubotu> New bug: #181714 in exiv2 (main) "[libexiv2] [CVE-2007-6353] possibility of arbitrary code execution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181714
<ubotu> New bug: #181715 in ubuntu "Problem with cd/rw disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181715
<ubotu> New bug: #181716 in firefox (main) "Fills .xsession-errors with "Warning: more than one line!" spew" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181716
<ubotu> New bug: #181718 in ubuntu "Grub loader error 17 dual boot vista ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181718
<ubotu> New bug: #181719 in ubuntu "Everything freezes when writing to external HDD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181719
<ubotu> New bug: #181713 in libexif (main) "[libexif] [CVE-2007-6351] [CVE-2007-6352] possibility of DoS or arbitrary code execution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181713
<ubotu> New bug: #181700 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org API offers not the functionality of official OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181700
<ubotu> New bug: #181703 in brasero (main) "Brasero does not recognize audio CD or blank CD-R" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181703
<ubotu> New bug: #181704 in ubuntu "No sound after install, Intel 82801 chipset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181704
<ubotu> New bug: #181698 in gnome-games (main) "Please upgrade to upstream 2.20.3 version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181698
<ubotu> New bug: #181726 in ubuntu "swap not mounted after repartitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181726
<ubotu> New bug: #181727 in diogenes (universe) "package diogenes 0.9.20-2 failed to install/upgrade: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181727
<ubotu> New bug: #181729 in ubuntu "suspends after hibernating, hibernates after suspending" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181729
<ubotu> New bug: #181731 in ubuntu "Dutch translation of "df" output misaligned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181731
<ubotu> New bug: #181732 in xorg (main) "[hardy][livecd] xorg configuration problems on qemu-kvm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181732
<ubotu> New bug: #181733 in lighttpd (universe) "lighttpd mime type script is inflexible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181733
<ubotu> New bug: #181734 in casper (main) "Prompt the user to insert a CD if a live media is not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181734
<ubotu> New bug: #181728 in linux-source-2.6.22 ""Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter" can't work on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181728
<ubotu> New bug: #181737 in evince (main) "Text selection in Evince doesnt work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181737
<ubotu> New bug: #181741 in irssi (main) "Irssi lacks ssl support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181741
<ubotu> New bug: #181672 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181672
<ubotu> New bug: #181676 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181676
<ubotu> New bug: #181738 in openttd (multiverse) "Please merge openttd 0.5.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181738
<ubotu> New bug: #181739 in kdeedu-kde4 (universe) "package kgeography-data-kde4 4:3.98.0~svn755919-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/apps/kgeography.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181739
<ubotu> New bug: #181648 in vino "vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181648
<ubotu> New bug: #181742 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not respect file permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181742
<ubotu> New bug: #181656 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in PTimerList::Process()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181656
<ubotu> New bug: #181744 in pidgin (main) "[needs packaging] SILC-Plugin for Pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181744
<ubotu> New bug: #181748 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 2 - Blinking cursor when ctrl alt F1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181748
<ubotu> New bug: #181751 in jbossas4 (universe) "Please demote jbossas4 to multiverse" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181751
<ubotu> New bug: #181752 in dirac (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181752
<ubotu> New bug: #181755 in rezound (universe) "please update rezound to 0.12.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181755
<ubotu> New bug: #181756 in libjboss-integration-java (universe) "Please demote libjboss-integration-java to multiverse" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181756
<ubotu> New bug: #181757 in when (universe) "when calender will not start editor " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181757
<ubotu> New bug: #181758 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when trying to skip to the next song" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181758
<ubotu> New bug: #181759 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[Gutsy amd64] cx88-dvb is not loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181759
<ubotu> New bug: #181760 in gconf (main) "gconfd becomes confused when $HOME is temporarily unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181760
<ubotu> New bug: #181762 in update-manager (main) "bug in "update-manager" package in a parcial update in ubuntu hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181762
<ubotu> New bug: #181763 in gcalctool (main) ""unsigned integer value" functions fail for large numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181763
<ubotu> New bug: #181764 in ckermit (multiverse) "Merge ckermit 211-9 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181764
<ubotu> New bug: #181769 in madwifi-tools (universe) "[HardyHeron] Atheros AR5BXB63 not working with madwifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181769
<ubotu> New bug: #181767 in mediawiki (universe) "[hardy] postgresql support broken in mediawiki" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181767
<ubotu> New bug: #181780 in ubuntu "XRandR Extension nVIDIA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181780
<ubotu> New bug: #181775 in showfsck (universe) "Showfsck package out of date" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181775
<ubotu> New bug: #181777 in libjcalendar-java (universe) "Please sync latest version from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181777
<ubotu> New bug: #181779 in ubuntu "nVIDIA 5900XT Driver Dual Monitor Problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181779
<ubotu> New bug: #181774 in mpd (universe) "mpd 0.13.0-6 does not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181774
<ubotu> New bug: #181776 in debian-installer (main) "Installer should support retrieving packages from -proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181776
<ubotu> New bug: #181781 in rhythmbox (main) "Visualizations crasches X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181781
<ubotu> New bug: #181782 in zsnes (universe) "Improved deb-control and .desktop files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181782
<ubotu> New bug: #174216 in nvidia-cg-toolkit (multiverse) "update-nvidia-cg-toolkit crashed with URLError in do_open()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174216
<ubotu> New bug: #181765 in synaptic (main) "flashplugin-nonfree : seems to install but finally not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181765
<ubotu> New bug: #181783 in nvidia-cg-toolkit (multiverse) "Please sync nvidia-cg-toolkit 2.0.0010 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181783
<ubotu> New bug: #181786 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet does not display security status in the connection information window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181786
<ubotu> New bug: #181787 in linux-source-2.6.22 "nfsv4 and 2.6.22-14.47 system freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181787
<ubotu> New bug: #181785 in evince (main) "PDFを開くと文字が全部左に集まってます" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181785
<ubotu> New bug: #181788 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge can't select from start dir om extern drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181788
<ubotu> New bug: #181791 in openoffice.org (main) "Trouble printing Punjabi Vowels." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181791
<ubotu> New bug: #181792 in bash (main) "bash manpage should explain $$" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181792
<ubotu> New bug: #181793 in bzr (main) "Upgrade bzr for gutsy-backports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181793
<ubotu> New bug: #181794 in totem (main) "Xubuntu's instance of totem fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181794
<ubotu> New bug: #181797 in ubuntu "when switching the default language also offer to switch keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181797
<ubotu> New bug: #181798 in tomboy (main) "Please sponsor tomboy 0.9.3 (main) into Hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181798
<ubotu> New bug: #181800 in ghex (universe) "Please sponsor ghex 2.21.4 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181800
<ubotu> New bug: #181802 in libbonobo (main) "Please sponsor libbonobo 2.20.3 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181802
<ubotu> New bug: #181805 in sound-juicer (main) "Please sponsor sound-juicer 2.21.1 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181805
<ubotu> New bug: #181808 in totem-pl-parser (main) "Please sponsor totem-pl-parser 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181808
<ubotu> New bug: #178968 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-dictionary crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178968
<ubotu> New bug: #181809 in acpi-support (main) "55-down-interfaces.sh suspend script reads in incorrect wireless interface name." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181809
<ubotu> New bug: #181810 in ubiquity (main) "La ejecucion del grub-install (hd0) fallo (Execution of grub-install (hd0) failed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181810
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #181812 in ubiquity (main) "La ejecucion del grub-install (hd0) fallo (Execution of grub-install (hd0) failed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181812
<ubotu> New bug: #181816 in acpica-unix (universe) "Main inclusion request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181816
<ubotu> New bug: #181818 in php4-kadm5 (universe) "Recompile php4-kadm5 for php5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181818
<ubotu> New bug: #181819 in openoffice.org (main) "SlideShow displays on 2 screens in dual-head system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181819
<ubotu> New bug: #181822 in avahi (main) "[hardy] avahi-daemon segfaults when booting LiveCD from 20080109" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181822
<ubotu> New bug: #181824 in ubuntu "pppoeconf is not present in Gutsy+KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181824
<ubotu> New bug: #181825 in sylpheed (universe) "Please sync sylpheed 2.2.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181825
<ubotu> New bug: #181827 in update-notifier (main) "[hardy] error communicating with backend using LiveCD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181827
<ubotu> New bug: #179768 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in g_dataset_foreach()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179768
<ubotu> New bug: #180404 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180404
<ubotu> New bug: #181830 in clamav "CVE-2007-6337 Unknown impact remote attack" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181830
<ubotu> New bug: #178118 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed after clicked new task" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178118
<ubotu> New bug: #148885 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc() while double-clicking selected text" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148885
<ubotu> New bug: #181829 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 145230)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181829
<ubotu> New bug: #181832 in restricted-manager (restricted) "please include a command line interface" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181832
<ubotu> New bug: #177644 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177644
<ubotu> New bug: #178672 in totem (main) "totem-xine crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_port_send_gui_data()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178672
<ubotu> New bug: #179752 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179752
<ubotu> New bug: #180457 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180457
<ubotu> New bug: #180645 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_list_get_value()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180645
<ubotu> New bug: #179944 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in thread_memory_magazine2_unload()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179944
<ubotu> New bug: #178342 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178342
<ubotu> New bug: #181836 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base-core None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-base-core.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libdba680li.so', which is also in package openoffice.org-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181836
<ubotu> New bug: #181838 in boinc (universe) "The projects keep running after the boinc-manager has been shut down." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181838
<ubotu> New bug: #178714 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178714
<ubotu> New bug: #181839 in ubuntu "pakage not recieve tillnow for ubuntu disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181839
<ubotu> New bug: #181840 in evince (main) "Djvu view is incorrect in landscape" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181840
<ubotu> New bug: #181843 in apt (main) "[hardy] apt-get doenst ask confirmation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181843
<ubotu> New bug: #181844 in ubuntu "Sound occasionally only output from one speaker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181844
<ubotu> New bug: #177991 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_rand_int()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177991
<ubotu> New bug: #179206 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179206
<ubotu> New bug: #157863 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157863
<ubotu> New bug: #178824 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with signal 7 in panel_multiscreen_init()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178824
<ubotu> New bug: #180187 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180187
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #179222 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 7 in g_option_context_parse()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179222
<ubotu> New bug: #179652 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179652
<ubotu> New bug: #179659 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in TextLine::visitSelection()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179659
<ubotu> New bug: #181846 in kdepim (main) "Kmail often crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181846
<ubotu> New bug: #181847 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee 0.13.1+dfsg-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181847
<ubotu> New bug: #181848 in ipod-sharp (universe) "Please sync ipod-sharp 0.8.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181848
<ubotu> New bug: #181849 in ubuntu "Please sync podsleuth 0.6.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181849
<ubotu> New bug: #181850 in mono-debugger (universe) "Please sync mono-debugger 0.60+dfsg-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181850
<ubotu> New bug: #181852 in opencv (universe) "opencv build should depend on libjasper1-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181852
<ubotu> New bug: #181854 in wget-el (universe) "The wget-el watch file is broken" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181854
<ubotu> New bug: #181857 in oem-config "No input methods active for firstboot -- cannot enter chinese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181857
<cwill747> exit
<ubotu> New bug: #181321 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181321
<ubotu> New bug: #181858 in yapgvb (universe) "The yapgvb watch file is broken" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181858
<ubotu> New bug: #181860 in console-setup (main) "spelling or grammar issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181860
<ubotu> New bug: #181861 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes after checking popmail w/ TLS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181861
<ubotu> New bug: #181862 in ubuntu "System feezes when the wireless network is attempted to connect " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181862
<ubotu> New bug: #181865 in gs-esp (main) "Abnormal process termination (gs -q -dSAFER -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=$out{/home/ubuntu/Desktop/hdorder.pdf} -sPAPERSIZE=a4 -c .setpdfwrite -f '/tmp/kde-ubuntu/kdeprint_52d5C4BP' )." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181865
<ubotu> New bug: #181866 in ubuntu "totem movie player pauses sporadicly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181866
<ubotu> New bug: #181867 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.11 crash Ubuntu 6.10 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181867
<ubotu> New bug: #181869 in rquantlib (universe) "Please sync rquantlib 0.2.8-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181869
<ubotu> New bug: #181868 in quantlib (universe) "Please sync quantlib 0.9.0.20071224-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181868
<ubotu> New bug: #181870 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181870
<ubotu> New bug: #181872 in openoffice.org (main) "Spreadsheet locking up when cut/pasting between sheets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181872
<ubotu> New bug: #181873 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-base-core package failed installation (hardy heron) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181873
<ubotu> New bug: #181871 in lirc (main) "lirc- modules-source does not compile. Resulting in irw connection refused error even with linux-ubuntu-modules packages installed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181871
<ubotu> New bug: #181875 in debian-installer (main) "Pressing F10 should save+exit from a screen in text mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181875
<blkorpheus> Bug #181871
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181871 in lirc "lirc- modules-source does not compile. Resulting in irw connection refused error even with linux-ubuntu-modules packages installed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181871
<ubotu> New bug: #181876 in vgabios (universe) "Main inclusion request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181876
<ubotu> New bug: #181877 in gdecrypt (universe) "The gdecrypt watch file is broken" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181877
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh wrong tab
<ubotu> New bug: #180190 in ubuntu "no anny sound!!" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180190
<ubotu> New bug: #180192 in openoffice.org (main) "spreasheet and impress start up wrongly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180192
<ubotu> New bug: #181878 in clamav-data (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync clamav-data 20080106.011300.5385 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181878
<ubotu> New bug: #180251 in samba (main) "Default SAMBA configuration allows guest access unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180251
<ubotu> New bug: #180366 in synaptic (main) "to install Vlc media player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180366
<ubotu> New bug: #180629 in ubuntu "I tried  to download and install Ubuntu 7.10, but NOT happening. Some one is blocking .from the Forum could you please help me to inmstall Ubunutu and my printer too please.  Thanks." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180629
<ubotu> New bug: #180690 in firefox "SYSTEM WILL NOT UPDATE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180690
<ubotu> New bug: #180434 in ubuntu "[Hardy,Firefox] Master Password not always asked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180434
<ubotu> New bug: #180476 in deluge-torrent (universe) "no se" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180476
<greg-g> what is with the shouting in bug reports?
<ubotu> New bug: #181882 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181882
<ubotu> New bug: #181885 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Two-finger scroll and two-finger middle click together handled poorly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181885
<ubotu> New bug: #180827 in ubuntu "USB Modems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180827
<ubotu> New bug: #180998 in libcsoap (universe) "Buffer overflows in libnanohttp1 and libcsoap1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180998
<ubotu> New bug: #181095 in evince (main) "PDF isn't displayed correct" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181095
<ubotu> New bug: #181294 in ubuntu "Software source not enabled after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181294
<ubotu> New bug: #181335 in evolution (main) "one dreems he saw Joe Hill last night" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181335
<ubotu> New bug: #181548 in clamav (universe) "CANNOT INSTALL CLAMAV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181548
<ubotu> New bug: #181615 in ubuntu "Update Manager does not work" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181615
<ubotu> New bug: #181888 in mdadm (main) "mdadm problems after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181888
<ubotu> New bug: #181889 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "special buttons on Fujitsu tablets doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181889
<ubotu> New bug: #181890 in gnome-applets (main) "Deleted items always empty when home is encfs folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181890
<ubotu> New bug: #181853 in phpbb2 (universe) "XSS in admin_groups.php about 'Group description:'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181853
<ubotu> New bug: #181891 in adept (main) "adept-updater reports many pkgs DEFECT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181891
<ubotu> New bug: #181892 in linux (main) "Hardy Alpha Shutdown Doesn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181892
<ubotu> New bug: #181893 in epiphany-browser (main) "clicking on an https link when the remote site has invalid credentials does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181893
<ubotu> New bug: #181597 in gnome-panel (main) "with drawers on panel, panel claims incompatible configuration "maybe"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181597
<ubotu> New bug: #181894 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181894
<ubotu> New bug: #181895 in ejabberd (universe) "Please sync ejabberd 1.1.4-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181895
<ubotu> New bug: #181897 in edubuntu-addon-meta (main) "my ubuntu don't know what is docx format. It think that this is archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181897
<ubotu> New bug: #181899 in synaptic (main) "/var/log/dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181899
<ubotu> New bug: #181900 in evolution (main) "Evolution-Exchange does not really sync with exchange server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181900
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-11
<ubotu> New bug: #181901 in gupnp (universe) "[FTBFS] gupnp (0.6-2) fails to build in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181901
<ubotu> New bug: #181902 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with RuntimeError in sync()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181902
<blkorpheus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659623
<greg-g> question: for a bug that affects the output of acpi on a certain laptop model (making power management impossible), should that importance be set to Medium of High?
<greg-g> bug in question: bug 130739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130739 in system76-driver "Power Mangement Issues on daru2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130739
<greg-g> The importance is set in 2 of the components (the two "owned" by System76) but not the linux-source-2.6.24 package
<Burgundavia> greg-g: it is a kernel issue, ask them
<greg-g> Burgundavia: ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #130739 in system76-driver "Power Mangement Issues on daru2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130739
<ubotu> New bug: #181904 in linux-meta (main) "bttv driver timout and reset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181904
<probleme> hello world
<probleme> i think i have a bug on gusty live cd
<probleme> http://hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=mj86a8br.png&error=0#   here
<Fujitsu> What do you see as a problem there?
<probleme> i can't see my partitions
<probleme> but there are i can mount them and access to files
<probleme> i don't know how to report a bug (and i have no time to ) so i  notice it here
<Burgundavia> probleme: just a sec
<blueyed> probleme: there's no option to chose an existing partition before in the installer?
<probleme> blueyed:  no  > http://hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=j04dghdb.png&error=0#
<blueyed> probleme: and before that? Sorry, I don't know the current installer really.. what's with "manual"? creates partitions only, too?
<blueyed> You could also try the alternate installer maybe, but that takes a download and more time, so..
<probleme> i checked manual to get the second firest picture i paste
<probleme> the first
<probleme> sorry :)
<ubotu> New bug: #181908 in debian-installer (main) "debian-installer fails to configure grub correctly when booted from a usb pendrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181908
<probleme> blueyed: i wil thanks i just want to notice the bug
<probleme> thats why i m here
<blueyed> probleme: ah, I see.. you should report it at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs, when you find the time. I don't think it's a general problem - otherwise it's likely to be reported already.
<Fujitsu> blueyed: distros/ URLs are deprecated.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: I've dragged it from the /topic..
<ubotu> New bug: #181909 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "GPM connect my phone but doesn't send SMS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181909
<ubotu> New bug: #181910 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181910
<ubotu> New bug: #181912 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sweet Home 3d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181912
<ubotu> New bug: #181913 in freetype (main) "freetype, incorrect include dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181913
<ubotu> New bug: #181915 in evince (main) "page scroll causes loss of context to the reader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181915
<ubotu> New bug: #181916 in firefox (main) "Flash or Script not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181916
<ubotu> New bug: #181917 in prevu (universe) "New LP breaks prevu fetcher." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181917
<ubotu> New bug: #181918 in cupsys (main) "some cups backend permissions are wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181918
<ubotu> New bug: #181919 in cpio (main) "cpio says premature end of file when reading a tar archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181919
<ubotu> New bug: #181920 in brutalchess (universe) "Brutal Chess path/launcher broken after install [gutsy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181920
<ubotu> New bug: #181922 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libxmlsec1.so.1', which is also in package openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181922
<ubotu> New bug: #181921 in gnomesword (universe) "gnomesword2 crashes when opening studypad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181921
<ubotu> New bug: #181923 in ubuntu "[Hardy 8.04 Alpha-3 Live-CD]  Update-manager icon reports "unable to communicate with backend"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181923
<ubotu> New bug: #181925 in evince (main) "evince makes white erasures when printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181925
<ubotu> New bug: #181926 in hal-cups-utils (main) "hal_lpadmin crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 177567)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181926
<ubotu> New bug: #181929 in ubuntu "libpython2.5.so not found in paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181929
<ubotu> New bug: #181930 in meta-kde4 (universe) "[Hardy] KDE4 package uninstallable due to dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181930
<ubotu> New bug: #181931 in ubuntu "VCD is not mounted." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181931
<ubotu> New bug: #181932 in evolution (main) "Contact search feature lacking a feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181932
<ubotu> New bug: #181934 in ubuntu "mic not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181934
<ubotu> New bug: #181933 in frozen-bubble (universe) "patch to fix frozen bubble level editor open levelset dialog bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181933
<ubotu> New bug: #163912 in wordpress (universe) "Wordpress <= 2.3.1 Cookie Authentication Vulnerability (dup-of: 172440)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163912
<ubotu> New bug: #181936 in mediawiki (universe) "post setup instructions are unclear" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181936
<ubotu> New bug: #181940 in xscreensaver (main) "Turn off monitor via xrandr crashes xscreensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181940
<ubotu> New bug: #181941 in mpd (universe) "package mpd 0.13.0-6ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181941
<ubotu> New bug: #181943 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[Gutsy] X11 random crash," [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181943
<ubotu> New bug: #181944 in ubuntu "No sound in Tv tuner Tech-com brand card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181944
<ubotu> New bug: #181947 in evolution (main) "Cannot drag and drop an event from date a to b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181947
<ubotu> New bug: #181949 in xine-lib (main) "Please sync xine-lib (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181949
<ubotu> New bug: #181948 in exim4 (main) "exiqgrep: error on messages w/o size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181948
<ubotu> New bug: #181950 in kdeadmin-kde4 (universe) "KPackage4 requires smartpm-core in order to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181950
<ubotu> New bug: #181954 in php5 (main) "Included pcre don't support UTF-8 strings" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181954
<ubotu> New bug: #181955 in synaptic (main) "Wishlist for Default Setting Improvements in Synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181955
<ubotu> New bug: #181957 in gnotime (universe) "Gnome Time Tracker Project Hierarchy Modification Trouble" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181957
<ubotu> New bug: #181958 in alpine (universe) "please sync from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181958
<ubotu> New bug: #181959 in midbrowser (universe) "Please promote midbrowser to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181959
<ubotu> New bug: #181960 in puppet (universe) "vim plugin should be installed under vim/addons, not vim/vim70" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181960
<ubotu> New bug: #181961 in nut (universe) "nut-usb: wrong priority number in name of udev rules file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181961
<ubotu> New bug: #181963 in samba (main) "include smbmnt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181963
<persia> Wasn't smbmount deliberately excised?
<ubotu> New bug: #181965 in wine (universe) "wine application of internet explorer cannot find its way to connect to the internet through computer port" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181965
<ubotu> New bug: #181964 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181964
<ubotu> New bug: #181966 in pidgin (main) "network-manager support broken. Why is it enabled?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181966
<ubotu> New bug: #181967 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GtkVD, Van Dale dictionary" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181967
<ubotu> New bug: #181968 in ubuntu "include vmware server for 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181968
<ubotu> New bug: #181975 in file-roller (main) "can't add file to the archive if archive name is without extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181975
<ubotu> New bug: #181976 in ubuntu "the removable media is shown twice (kde 3.5.8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181976
<ubotu> New bug: #181973 in ubuntu "alpha 3 upgrade from gutsy crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181973
<ubotu> New bug: #181977 in libmtp (main) "Mutiple file transfers appear to cause libmtp to hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181977
<ubotu> New bug: #181979 in gnome-panel (main) "hp 1018 laserjet doesn't print " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181979
<ubotu> New bug: #181880 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181880
<ubotu> New bug: #181981 in dom4j (universe) "Rebuild dom4j to create an hardy build record" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181981
<ubotu> New bug: #181982 in konversation (main) "big and random latency for connexions commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181982
<ubotu> New bug: #181879 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181879
<ubotu> New bug: #181984 in drupal5 (universe) "Drupal5: SA-2007-031: SQL Injection possible when certain contributed modules are enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181984
<ubotu> New bug: #181985 in libxml2 (main) "denial of service bug in UTF-8 handling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181985
<RainCT> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 11 2008, 12:37:39 - Next meeting: Kubuntu Developers in 22 hours 22 minutes
<ubotu> New bug: #180626 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV after keypress" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180626
<ubotu> New bug: #181988 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "usplash 1280x768 looks ugly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181988
<ubotu> New bug: #181989 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Rename option in bookmarks context menu not working in filechooser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181989
<ubotu> New bug: #181986 in ubuntu "[Hardy-A3]OK button from installation dialogue invisible in VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181986
<Kmos> MOTU Q&A Session in 3 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom!
<ubotu> New bug: #181992 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop NUnit addin crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181992
<ubotu> New bug: #181978 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome menu file browser applet crashes on remove" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181978
<ubotu> New bug: #181996 in linux-source-2.6.22 "NFS server: lockd: server not responding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181996
<ubotu> New bug: #181974 in openoffice.org (main) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_destroy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181974
<ubotu> New bug: #181997 in update-manager (main) "[hardy] update-manager fails the partial upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181997
<ubotu> New bug: #181999 in apt (main) "[ubuntu hardy alpha 3] update behind proxy - connections time out " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181999
<ubotu> New bug: #182000 in gnome-games (main) "Blackjack - new game request fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182000
<ubotu> New bug: #182004 in ubiquity (main) "partitioner fails if partially preseeded due to seen flag madness" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182004
<ubotu> New bug: #182005 in alogg (universe) "Please merge alogg 1.3.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182005
<ubotu> New bug: #182006 in ubuntu "[ubuntu hardy alpha 3] update-manager fails the partial upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182006
<ubotu> New bug: #182008 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ies4linux for Multiverse" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182008
<ubotu> New bug: #182009 in multipath-tools (main) "multipath-tools fails to install when the dm-multipath module is not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182009
<ubotu> New bug: #182012 in ubuntu "DiscTree on alpha3 still lists 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182012
<ubotu> New bug: #182013 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115.0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182013
<ubotu> New bug: #182016 in openafs (universe) "[openafs] [CVE-2007-6599] DoS vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182016
<ubotu> New bug: #182017 in ubuntu "About Ubuntu page talks about Gutsy and not Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182017
<ubotu> New bug: #182019 in ubuntu "First start failure for alpha3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182019
<ubotu> New bug: #182020 in update-manager (main) "Failure to update from alpha3 installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182020
<ubotu> New bug: #182022 in pyrex (main) "Please sync pyrex 0.9.6.4-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182022
<ubotu> New bug: #182023 in ubuntu "aktualisierung adept" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182023
<ubotu> New bug: #182025 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182025
<ubotu> New bug: #182026 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182026
<markvandenborre> I want to improve the quality of my bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/182028
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182028 in ubuntu "evince and eog freeze on all printing related actions" [Undecided,New]
<markvandenborre> I should have asked here before, but hey...
<markvandenborre> is there anything I can do to make https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/182028 more useful?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182028 in ubuntu "evince and eog freeze on all printing related actions" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #182027 in update-manager (main) "[Hardy A3] Live-CD: Error Communicating backend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182027
<ubotu> New bug: #182028 in ubuntu "evince and eog freeze on all printing related actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182028
<ubotu> New bug: #182030 in serpentine (main) "serpentine doesn't recognise mp3 files I don't own" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182030
<persia> It's not that I'm not interested, because I'd like to know how to triage a printer failure report, just that it's on-topic here :)
<Hobbsee> markvandenborre: is it a driver thing?  does it happen with other printer drivers for the same printer?
<markvandenborre> it most likely is a gtkprint issue
<markvandenborre> but that's just speculation on  my side
<markvandenborre> I'll try out other drivers and see what result that gives
 * Hobbsee sends it to gutenprint
<Hobbsee> persia: i'm presuming it's the usual triage - does it break for everyone, is it h/w specific, is it driver specific?
<Hobbsee> persia: then shunting it to there, and waiting for someone more printing-inclined to deal with it
<Hobbsee> doesn't appear to freeze my system, but i can't print at this time of night
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  I was looking for something a little deeper.  I tend to like to get enough understanding to get from "this looks broken" to "the problem appears to be in this part of the code".  This likely affects which bugs I triage :)
<markvandenborre> Hobbsee, hm, changing the driver from the gui doesn't seem to work either
<markvandenborre> let's see if we can do that under the hood
<Hobbsee> persia: true, but i was going near the start place to guestimate which section of code
<persia> Anyway, I'll watch and learn :)
<ubotu> New bug: #182032 in oprofile (universe) "Add LPIA arch to oprofile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182032
<ubotu> New bug: #182033 in ubuntu "Could not calculate the upgrade -- error during partial upgrade (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182033
<markvandenborre> Hobbsee, am I correct that changing drivers is just throwing a different ppd into /etc/cups/ppd?
<markvandenborre> (with the right name of course)
<markvandenborre> looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/182028
<ubotu> New bug: #182034 in gxmms (universe) "KDE4 taskbar bug after applying icons settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182034
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182028 in gutenprint "evince and eog freeze on all printing related actions" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #182035 in cupsys (main) "Dymo LabelWriter 310 is not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182035
<XiXaQ> Evolution's CalDAV calendar events aren't displayed in the gnome panel clock applet. Events from other calendars, such as local "On this computer" events, and Webcal events are displayed. The question is, which package should I connect this to, evolution, or the panel clock?
<ubotu> New bug: #182038 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3/Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<persia> XiXaQ: I'd blame it on evolution-data-server
<XiXaQ> ok, then I use evolution as package hint.
<ubotu> New bug: #182041 in ubuntu "DVD RW drive not recognized / working under Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182041
<ubotu> New bug: #182042 in amule (universe) "crash using amule and compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182042
<ubotu> New bug: #182043 in stardict (universe) "Pupup window disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182043
<ubotu> New bug: #182045 in libnet-dbus-perl (main) "Bug in Introspector.pm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182045
<ubotu> New bug: #182046 in gnome-panel (main) "Option menu not available when right clicking on the desktop selector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182046
<ubotu> New bug: #182048 in totem (main) "double clicking on a paused track doesn't do anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182048
<ubotu> New bug: #182049 in clustalw (multiverse) "man page -help vms reference wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182049
<ubotu> New bug: #182050 in virt-manager (universe) "no easy way to choose a temporary boot device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182050
<ubotu> New bug: #182051 in hal-info (main) "[Hardy] Adaptec ACS-120 USB Enclusure Incorrectly Recognized as MPIO HD300 Player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182051
<ubotu> New bug: #182052 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Package Manager no longer uses configured Network Proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182052
<ubotu> New bug: #182054 in virt-manager (universe) ""OS Variant" -list does not have entries for Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182054
<ubotu> New bug: #182055 in update-manager (main) "dialog enhancement single vs individual" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182055
<ubotu> New bug: #182057 in virt-manager (universe) "starts new virtual machines right away" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182057
<ubotu> New bug: #182058 in ubuntu "[Hardy] [Regression] Removing Device From Hotswap Bay Freezes System" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182058
<ubotu> New bug: #182060 in kphotoalbum-kde4 (universe) "kphotoalbum does not detect images (jpg, png or nef)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182060
<ubotu> New bug: #182061 in twill (universe) "Please sync twill 0.9~b1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182061
<ubotu> New bug: #182021 in gnome-applets (main) "multiload-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in getifaddrs()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182021
<ubotu> New bug: #182037 in tracker (main) "Tracker crashes ocasionally :S" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182037
<ubotu> New bug: #182063 in linux (main) "Periodic hangs/high cpu usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182063
<ubotu> New bug: #182067 in virt-manager (universe) "cannot change to vt 9 from menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182067
<ubotu> New bug: #182069 in libkarma (universe) "Merge libkarma 0.0.6-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182069
<ubotu> New bug: #182071 in m68k-vme-tftplilo (universe) "Please remove m68k-vme-tftplilo from Hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182071
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #182074 in ubuntu "[DIF Exception][New Package SYNC] gabedit 2.0.11-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182074
<bddebian> Boo
<Pici> boogs
<bdmurray> ooB
<ubotu> New bug: #182077 in meta-kde4 (universe) "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<ubotu> New bug: #182078 in meta-kde4 (universe) "konqueror-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182078
<ubotu> New bug: #182079 in ubuntu "Please sync libjboss-remoting-java 2.2.0.GA-2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182079
<ubotu> New bug: #182080 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha3 Live-cd gnome-appearance-properties crashes with I/o error  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182080
<ubotu> New bug: #182081 in evince (main) "Regression - Older versions of Evince (even xpdf) could print this file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182081
<ubotu> New bug: #182082 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus cannot preview MP3 files unless mpg123 is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182082
<ubotu> New bug: #182085 in ubuntu "I just installed Ubuntu Studio 7.10 but I get no sounds at all!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182085
<ubotu> New bug: #182086 in dovecot (main) "dovecot-common postinst fails for multiple ssl certs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182086
<ubotu> New bug: #182087 in ubuntu "[Sync request] Please sync mono-zeroconf 0.7.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182087
<ubotu> New bug: #181272 in mono "In hardy, gnome-do depends on the mono metapackage which has been removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181272
<ubotu> New bug: #182089 in ndoutils (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync ndoutils 1.4b7-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182089
<ubotu> New bug: #182090 in ubuntu "macboookpro laptop does not suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182090
<ubotu> New bug: #182088 in lcd4linux (universe) "Please sync lcd4linux 0.10.1~rc2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182088
<ubotu> New bug: #182091 in gforge (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync gforge 4.6.99+svn6330-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182091
<ubotu> New bug: #182092 in linux-meta (main) "kernel not configured for auditing (auditdctl)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182092
<ubotu> New bug: #182093 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "Patch to prevent GTK+ applications with system tray icons from crashing in KDE 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182093
<ubotu> New bug: #182094 in mt-daapd (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync mt-daapd 0.9~r1696-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182094
<ubotu> New bug: #182095 in byzanz (universe) "Glitches in german translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182095
<ubotu> New bug: #182096 in bluez-utils (main) "please include the upstream provided audio.conf" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182096
<ubotu> New bug: #182098 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity confirm to quite screen can jump behind the main window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182098
<ubotu> New bug: #182099 in fusion-icon (universe) "Compiz crashes on startup, but then reloads and works automatically." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182099
<ubotu> New bug: #182097 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182097
<ubotu> New bug: #182100 in ubuntu "ATI Catalyst 7.12 conflict with Screen Resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182100
<ubotu> New bug: #182101 in ubuntu "Bluetooth light comes on but I don't think I have blue tooth." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182101
<ubotu> New bug: #182102 in ubuntu "logout screen kde no text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182102
<ubotu> New bug: #182104 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182104
<ubotu> New bug: #182103 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182103
<ubotu> New bug: #182109 in gaphor (universe) "gaphor crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182109
<ubotu> New bug: #182107 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Volume control keys stopped working on Dell Latitude" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182107
<ubotu> New bug: #182115 in ubuntu "Logitech MX Revolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182115
<ubotu> New bug: #182112 in ess (universe) "ess new version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182112
<ubotu> New bug: #182113 in gwenrename (universe) "package gwenrename None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gwenrename.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/gwenview.png', which is also in package gwenview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182113
<ubotu> New bug: #182114 in k3b (main) "k3b: cdrom not recognized after burning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182114
<ubotu> New bug: #182117 in meta-kde4 (universe) "konqueror-kde4 crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182117
<jtt> how would i find the latest patch applied to ubuntu hardy version of gnome-keyring
<jtt> what was the latest patch applied, that is
<ubotu> New bug: #182119 in gnomesword (universe) "gnomesword2 crashes when opening studypad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182119
<ubotu> New bug: #182120 in ubuntu "Modules orinoco and orinoco_pci removed from kernel in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182120
<ubotu> New bug: #182122 in python2.4 (main) "package python2.4-minimal 2.4.4-7ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182122
<ubotu> New bug: #182124 in gnome-blog (universe) "gnome-blog-poster is producing broken xml files in blogger that planets rss feed can't accept." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182124
<ubotu> New bug: #182125 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Signing don't work with a certificate with two e-mail adressees" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182125
<ubotu> New bug: #182127 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "snd-hda-intel: sound stops working after a resume, sometimes (T61)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182127
<ubotu> New bug: #182129 in kdebindings-kde4 (universe) "package python-kde4-dbg 4.0.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: kravproblem - setter ikke opp pakken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182129
<ubotu> New bug: #182130 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182130
<ubotu> New bug: #182131 in openoffice.org2 "Open Office Impress crashes when editing an OLE object" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182131
<ubotu> New bug: #182132 in fish (universe) "Cannot set fish as default shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182132
<ubotu> New bug: #182133 in ubuntu-meta (main) "CTRL+ALT+F1-F7 not working after new install Hardy Alpha3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182133
<ubotu> New bug: #182134 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Restricted Manager installs incorrect Nvidia driver Hardy Alpha3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182134
<ubotu> New bug: #182135 in pidgin (main) "Não consigo acessar a conta do google talk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182135
<ubotu> New bug: #182136 in openoffice.org2 "when trying to print Open Office Impress uses all memory (and more) causing a system freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182136
<ubotu> New bug: #175879 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in common_desktop_menu() (dup-of: 99040)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175879
<ubotu> New bug: #182139 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182139
<ubotu> New bug: #182141 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic GERMAN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182141
<blueyed> This helps to fix most of the bugs I've encountered lately: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=66
<blueyed> ;(
<blueyed> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #182142 in ppm (universe) "package ppm None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ppm.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182142
<savvas> Does this bug already exist: Everytime I want to play enemy territory I have to do this two things: a)close all programs that use sound and b) type this (sudo): echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss && echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<ubotu> New bug: #182144 in update-manager (main) "could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182144
<ubotu> New bug: #182145 in python-qt4 (main) "package python-qt4-dbg 4.3.1-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182145
<ubotu> New bug: #182146 in alogg (universe) "Please sync alogg 1.3.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182146
<ubotu> New bug: #182147 in mxml (universe) "Current version (2.3-1) totally breaks zynaddsubfx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182147
<ubotu> New bug: #182151 in ubuntu "libflickrnet2.1.5-cil fails to install on dpkg error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182151
<ubotu> New bug: #182153 in libflickrnet (main) "Please sync libflickrnet 25277-6 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182153
<ubotu> New bug: #182155 in cli-common (main) "Please sync cli-common 0.5.6 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182155
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-12
<ubotu> New bug: #182156 in ubuntu "Doesn't wake up from system sleep with nForce4 motherboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182156
<ubotu> New bug: #182157 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany use 100% cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182157
<ubotu> New bug: #182158 in linux-meta (main) "slow raw writing to partition because of read access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182158
<Kmos> siretart: /url 192
<Kmos> ups
<ubotu> New bug: #182162 in k3b (main) "k3b does not write cd-text data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182162
<ubotu> New bug: #182163 in pidgin (main) "pidgin buddy list takes up way too much space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182163
<ubotu> New bug: #182164 in ubuntu "mixer especial buttons doesn't work well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182164
<ubotu> New bug: #182165 in ubuntu "Hardy - gnome-keybinding-properties shortcuts don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182165
<ubotu> New bug: #182166 in ubuntu ".m files have wrong mime-type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182166
<ubotu> New bug: #182167 in glipper (universe) "Hardy - Glipper doesn't run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182167
<ubotu> New bug: #182169 in moblin-image-creator ""Unexpected error: Internal error" attempting to build a ubuntu-mobile fset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182169
<ubotu> New bug: #182172 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182172
<ubotu> New bug: #182175 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182175
<ubotu> New bug: #182177 in php5 (main) "package php5-cgi 5.2.4-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182177
<ubotu> New bug: #182176 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 3 desktop windows won't move or resize or minimize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182176
<ubotu> New bug: #182179 in php5 (main) "package php5-mysql 5.2.4-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182179
<ubotu> New bug: #182180 in ubuntu "kernel: [    7.982162] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:1d.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182180
<ubotu> New bug: #182182 in ubuntu "(gutsy) cannot type in an application after a while of usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182182
<ubotu> New bug: #182183 in mono (main) "[hardy] Doesn't work with vm.mmap_min_addr != 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182183
<ubotu> New bug: #182181 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "bluetooth mouse does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182181
<ubotu> New bug: #182184 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on multiple sites after downloading Rhapsody Player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182184
<ubotu> New bug: #182186 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cx88-dvb fails to load  again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182186
<ubotu> New bug: #182187 in firefox (main) "user set middlemouse.contentLoadURL reset to Ubuntu default on fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182187
<ubotu> New bug: #182188 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182188
<ubotu> New bug: #182189 in ubuntu "ACPI vs Radeon M6: Thinkpad X23 suspend issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182189
<ubotu> New bug: #182190 in ubuntu "How my company and MSFT are Ubuntu Linux - Please Fix!!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182190
<xoqa> ah
<xoqa> a few bugs in kubuntu kde4.0:  while in system settings>appearance, when you change something in a submenu, say the color scheme, but don't apply the setting and click on another submenu like the 'theme manager'.. the dialog which says 'unsaved changes, apply or discard' doesn't appear until you come back into the colors submenu
<xoqa> the other bug: "clicking on menu editor kde4" in the kde menu doesn't execute the program
<crimsun> #kubuntu-devel, please.
<xoqa> ah
<xoqa> will do
<ubotu> New bug: #182193 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server 5.0.45-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182193
<ubotu> New bug: #182194 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182194
<ubotu> New bug: #182195 in ubuntu "Tracker can't show more than 10 results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182195
<ubotu> New bug: #182197 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182197
<ubotu> New bug: #182198 in fluxbox (universe) "Fluxbox Depends on program menu and doesnt need too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182198
<ubotu> New bug: #182199 in ubuntu "ubuntu stops detecting wireless card rt8187, in the device manager it is listed though " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182199
<ubotu> New bug: #182200 in f-spot (main) "f-spot fails to configure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182200
<ubotu> New bug: #182201 in libflickrnet (main) "actualizando hardi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182201
<ubotu> New bug: #182202 in ubuntu "ubuntu hardy compaq evo n410c video acceleration, compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182202
<ubotu> New bug: #182203 in base-files (main) "Add symlink tab completion to /etc/inputrc" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182203
<ubotu> New bug: #182204 in update-manager (main) "40058" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182204
<ubotu> New bug: #182205 in prevu (universe) "Missing dependency for liburi-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182205
<ubotu> New bug: #182206 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182206
<ubotu> New bug: #182207 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182207
<ubotu> New bug: #182208 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182208
<ubotu> New bug: #182210 in kdeartwork-kde4 (universe) "kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182210
<ubotu> New bug: #182211 in alsa-driver (main) "No Sound Intel Asus a7f" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182211
<ubotu> New bug: #182213 in firefox (main) "firefox is unable to download files from some URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182213
<ubotu> New bug: #182215 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "kde4 Kopete - Jabber SSL Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182215
<ubotu> New bug: #182216 in ubuntu "Served wrong file by MIT download page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182216
<ubotu> New bug: #182218 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182218
<ubotu> New bug: #182222 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182222
<ubotu> New bug: #182224 in ubuntu "sound-keys dont work after update of gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182224
<ubotu> New bug: #182225 in meta-kde4 (universe) "Unable to access adept installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182225
<ubotu> New bug: #182226 in notecase (universe) "Upgrade: notecase 1.7.6" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182226
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #182227 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "external javascript files cause page to fail to render" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182227
<ubotu> New bug: #182228 in usplash (main) "usplash default resolution is invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182228
<ubotu> New bug: #182229 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: underprosessen post-installation script returnerte feilstatus 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182229
<ubotu> New bug: #182230 in update-manager (main) "update-manager displays error message: could not calculate the upgrade, a unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182230
<ubotu> New bug: #182231 in totem (main) "[Hardy A3] libgnome-desktop-2.so.2 is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182231
<ubotu> New bug: #182233 in python-kinterbasdb (universe) "Dependency from python-kinterbasdb to python-egenix-mxdatetime is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182233
<ubotu> New bug: #182236 in ubuntu "Sound preferences do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182236
<ubotu> New bug: #182237 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "restricted manager does not recognize nvidia 8600M GT on hardy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182237
<ubotu> New bug: #182238 in sound-juicer (main) "Problems: Ripping of Audio CDs to a network drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182238
<ubotu> New bug: #182241 in ubuntu "usb does not work on intel D201GLY motherboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182241
<ubotu> New bug: #182244 in java-package (multiverse) "please sync java-package 0.39 from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182244
<ubotu> New bug: #182247 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "prism2_usb causes Kernel error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182247
<ubotu> New bug: #182249 in acpi-support (main) "System time set wrongly at resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182249
<ubotu> New bug: #182250 in network-manager (main) "Can we turn off debug network-manager debug output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182250
<ubotu> New bug: #182251 in amaya (universe) "Amaya does not remove icons from applications menu after package removal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182251
<ubotu> New bug: #182252 in ubuntu "xhost +localhost does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182252
<ubotu> New bug: #182253 in evolution (main) "Evolution Mail crashes on Calendars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182253
<ubotu> New bug: #182254 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182254
<ubotu> New bug: #182255 in ubuntu "Log in sound heard multiple times during install from Live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182255
<ubotu> New bug: #182256 in apache2 (main) "error while apache start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182256
<ubotu> New bug: #182260 in typespeed (universe) "Finnish keyboard doesn't work under X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182260
<afflux> since post alpha3 updates, most of my extra keys on my keyboard (ie.: all media keys, "homepage", "search", "calculator") stopped working. I'm not sure against which package I should report a bug. Xev is reporting the correct keycodes, they're set in gnome-keybinding-properties. Any suggestions?
<ubotu> New bug: #182261 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with SIGSEGV in strsignal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182261
<persia> afflux: I'd suspect gnome-control-center
<afflux> I suspected that too. I checked the gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-keybindings.c but it had no changes between 2.21.2-0ubuntu2 (where it was working) and 2.21.4-0ubuntu1 (where it wasn't working).
<afflux> persia: ^
<persia> afflux: Maybe another piece, but gnome-control-center would be the front-end.  Perhaps it was autodetecting your keyboard type, and some X change made it differ?  For myself, my keyboards stopped mapping properly in Breezy, and the various tools for mapping seem opaque.
<persia> (even normal keys, like close-brace)
<ubotu> New bug: #182262 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182262
<ubotu> New bug: #182267 in ubuntu "Problem with 'khelpcenter' in Edubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182267
<ubotu> New bug: #182259 in lybniz (universe) "lybniz crashed with  SyntaxError in 1.3.1()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182259
<ubotu> New bug: #182263 in mockobjects "[Sync request] Please sync mockobjects 0.09-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182263
<ubotu> New bug: #182264 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182264
<ubotu> New bug: #182266 in pureadmin (universe) "New pureadmin version 0.4" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182266
<ubotu> New bug: #182268 in pidgin (main) "pidgin occasionally overwrites "accounts.xml" file with NULL bytes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182268
<ubotu> New bug: #182269 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer keyboard input doesn't work on macbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182269
<ubotu> New bug: #182270 in ubuntu "not user friendly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182270
<ubotu> New bug: #182271 in ubuntu "with kde4 plasma asking for root password instead of user's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182271
<ubotu> New bug: #182272 in mergeant (universe) "mergeant package is missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182272
<ubotu> New bug: #182274 in epiphany-browser (main) "printing to pdf using cups-pdf doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182274
<ubotu> New bug: #182275 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus points to the wrong box when saving a file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182275
<ubotu> New bug: #182276 in dtc (universe) "postinstall script fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182276
<ubotu> New bug: #182277 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice instalation crash in Hardy-alpha3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182277
<ubotu> New bug: #182278 in epiphany-browser (main) "use ~60% of cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182278
<ubotu> New bug: #182279 in linux-meta (main) "noinotify kerneloption doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182279
<ubotu> New bug: #182284 in ubuntu "no direct rendering after upgrade to hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182284
<ubotu> New bug: #182287 in ubuntu "gnome panel disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182287
<ubotu> New bug: #182288 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "blank screen with kwin effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182288
<ubotu> New bug: #182285 in deluge-torrent "deluge crashed with TypeError in start()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182285
<ubotu> New bug: #182290 in tuxtype (main) "Typo in Swedish localization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182290
<ubotu> New bug: #182293 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122438)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182293
<ubotu> New bug: #182291 in drupal5 (universe) "Please merge drupal 5.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182291
<ubotu> New bug: #182292 in ubuntu "tpb package strange dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182292
<ubotu> New bug: #182295 in tuxtype (main) ""Edit Word Lists" command unimplemented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182295
<ubotu> New bug: #182297 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes on closing volume properies window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182297
<ubotu> New bug: #182298 in gnome-themes-extras (universe) "missing poweroff panel incon in lush theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182298
<ubotu> New bug: #182300 in ubuntu "Automatic codec installation for MPEG-4 AAC audio doesn't occur" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182300
<ubotu> New bug: #182301 in xorg (main) "xnest manual page fails to document authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182301
<ubotu> New bug: #182303 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "shared folder greyed out appears tobe in a loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182303
<ubotu> New bug: #182304 in ubuntu "Command line Output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182304
<ubotu> New bug: #182306 in nautilus (main) "in nautilus, clicking on Go->Templates, opens home directory instead of Templates folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182306
<ubotu> New bug: #182307 in ubuntu "lvm is not available on installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182307
<ubotu> New bug: #182308 in ubuntu "Whole computer freezes including clicking but cursor movement works on ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182308
<ubotu> New bug: #182310 in ubuntu "libflickrnet2.15-cil autoremove error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182310
<ubotu> New bug: #182312 in ubuntu "still getting "unable to register Apparmor" message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182312
<ubotu> New bug: #182313 in ubuntu "unable to install update after Hardy Herron ALTERNATE CD installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182313
<ubotu> New bug: #182314 in ubuntu "time & date functions not working correctly in Hardy Herron Alpha 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182314
<ubotu> New bug: #182316 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes (shutdown) when connecting my ipod" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182316
<ubotu> New bug: #182317 in evolution (main) "spins after signing message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182317
<ubotu> New bug: #182319 in kdebase-runtime (universe) "kdesu asks for root password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182319
<ubotu> New bug: #182320 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel errors during boot when loading ath wireless modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182320
<ubotu> New bug: #182322 in acpi (main) "brightness applet not working correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182322
<ubotu> New bug: #182323 in ubuntu "usb sata not detected on gutsy but on puppy linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182323
<ubotu> New bug: #182326 in libflickrnet (main) "While doing clean install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182326
<ubotu> New bug: #182328 in mixmaster (universe) "Please sync mixmaster 3.0b2-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182328
<ubotu> New bug: #182329 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Labtec Webcam 1200 not supported, patch incl." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182329
<ubotu> New bug: #182330 in evolution (main) "evolution: sent messages are in sent folder but ALSO in trash folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182330
<ubotu> New bug: #182332 in hal (main) "sound card not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182332
<ubotu> New bug: #182335 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "FTBFS: need build-dep: gcc-4.1-hppa64 [hppa]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182335
<ubotu> New bug: #182336 in ubuntu "Compose key stops working after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182336
<ubotu> New bug: #182337 in firefox (main) "firefox restore/reset session dialog have button order swapped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182337
<ubotu> New bug: #182338 in pybackpack (universe) "Please sync pybackpack 0.5.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182338
<ubotu> New bug: #182341 in boinc (universe) "Second CPU not always used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182341
<ubotu> New bug: #182346 in ubuntu "Beim Starten des GNOME-Einstellungsdienstes ist ein Fehler aufgetreten." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182346
<ubotu> New bug: #182347 in displayconfig-gtk "[displayconfig-gtk] screens and graphics' does not show anything (hardy alpha3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182347
<ubotu> New bug: #182349 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "Kopete-kde4 has an issue with message handling under behavioural settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182349
<ubotu> New bug: #182350 in update-manager (main) "no longer reports installed and available versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182350
<ubotu> New bug: #182351 in avidemux (multiverse) "package avidemux-cli None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/avidemux-cli.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/avidemux2_cli', which is also in package avidemux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182351
<ubotu> New bug: #182353 in chillispot (universe) "[MoM Sync] please sync chillispot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182353
<ubotu> New bug: #182352 in avidemux (multiverse) "package avidemux-common None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/avidemux-common.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/avidemux.mo', which is also in package avidemux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182352
<ubotu> New bug: #182355 in ubuntu "Please sync new package twyt 0.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182355
<ubotu> New bug: #182356 in gnome-control-center (main) "The gnome-about-me application erases information on reboot." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182356
<ubotu> New bug: #182357 in amavisd-new (universe) "Bus error when trying to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182357
<ubotu> New bug: #182358 in ubuntu "Compiz crashes my laptop (Intel T7200) Nvidia 7400" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182358
<ubotu> New bug: #182359 in amarok (main) "Amarok Fails to Start, Tmp Directory is a Text File" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182359
<ubotu> New bug: #182360 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "missing icons for konqueror-kde4 dolphin-kde4 etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182360
<ubotu> New bug: #182361 in f-spot (main) "can't import - f-spot freeze whenever I want to import new photos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182361
<ubotu> New bug: #182362 in ubuntu "Impossible to print on custom paper size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182362
<Laibsch> Hi, I wonder if search facilities for launchpad have improved at all
<Laibsch> I would like a list of bugs that are in ubuntu and contain "var partition"
<Laibsch> Is it really still impossible to have something as simple as that?
<ubotu> New bug: #182363 in ubuntu "gdmsetup needs additional option to change background color of active login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182363
<ubotu> New bug: #182365 in tomboy (main) "link to an existing note" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182365
<ubotu> New bug: #182366 in texlive-lang (main) "texlive-lang-finnish fails to configure in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182366
<ubotu> New bug: #182367 in debian-installer (main) "hola amigos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182367
<afflux> could someone please help me with bug 182224? I'm having the same problem, but I'm not that sure that gdm is the problem. gnome-control-center doesn't show any significant changes in the keybinding stuff and I'm experiencing those problems only with metacity. Ideas?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182224 in ubuntu "sound-keys dont work after update of gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182224
<ubotu> New bug: #182369 in gnome-power-manager (main) "battery time remaining reported incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182369
<ubotu> New bug: #182370 in libjboss-xml-binding-java (universe) "Please move from universe to multiverse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182370
<ubotu> New bug: #182368 in tomboy (main) "ability to select several notes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182368
<ubotu> New bug: #182371 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TopShelf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182371
<ubotu> New bug: #182372 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[hardy] deluge does not open torrents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182372
<ubotu> New bug: #182373 in ubuntu "[Sync request] Please sync libjboss-remoting-java 2.2.0.GA-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182373
<ubotu> New bug: #182374 in ubuntu "[Sync request] Please sync libjboss-serialization-java 1.0.3.GA-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182374
<ubotu> New bug: #182354 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome-about crashed with TypeError in open_url()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182354
<ubotu> New bug: #182375 in gnome-panel (main) "notification area icons not responding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182375
<ubotu> New bug: #182376 in ubuntu "raid config fails with debian-installer/mdadm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182376
<ubotu> New bug: #182377 in byzanz (universe) "byzanz applet and a transparent panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182377
<ubotu> New bug: #182380 in starplot (universe) "Please merge starplot 0.95.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182380
<ubotu> New bug: #182381 in gnome-games (main) "8 of hearts 8 of diamonds 2 of clubs dont equal 21" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182381
<ubotu> New bug: #182382 in linux (main) "Hard disk not found: atiixp kernel module not automatically loaded during initramfs (ati sb600)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182382
<ubotu> New bug: #182383 in ubuntu "Miro crashes predictably when playing videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182383
<ubotu> New bug: #182384 in ubuntu "Paster or Pylons don't depend on the right python-nose" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182384
<ubotu> New bug: #182385 in libdvdread (universe) "Cannot play DVDs with "X-Protect"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182385
<Laibsch> Sorry if I vent my frustration here and possibly in the wrong place
<Laibsch> I would like a list of bugs that are in ubuntu and contain "var partition".  Is it really still impossible to have something as simple as that?
<Laibsch> 2nd rant: bug 48517 is a *disgrace* for the ubuntu community
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48517 in sysvinit "Improper filesystem unmount order (swap on files)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48517
<ubotu> New bug: #182388 in totem (main) "presne znenie" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182388
<ubotu> New bug: #182389 in ubuntu "it stuck all the time 'after few minut.&I can't do even restart'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182389
<ubotu> New bug: #182390 in gmailfs (universe) "gmailfs mountpoint not readable after connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182390
<ubotu> New bug: #182392 in ubuntu "wifi rescan problem (nm-applet) system won't restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182392
<ubotu> New bug: #182394 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182394
<ubotu> New bug: #177990 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_settings_daemon_new() (dup-of: 178326)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177990
<ubotu> New bug: #182399 in gnome-panel (main) "ATI RADEON 9600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182399
<ubotu> New bug: #182398 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt4 always prefers IPv4 over IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182398
<ubotu> New bug: #182400 in xine-lib (main) "[Hardy] xineplug_decode_w32dll.so and xineplug_decode_qt.so not installed on i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182400
<ubotu> New bug: #182403 in kdesudo (main) "kdesudo --nonewdcop option breaks the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182403
<ubotu> New bug: #182402 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 having random system failure on Gateway M350WVN (sound issue)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182402
<pochu> Does 'gnome-terminal --full-screen' opens a terminal full-screen for you? It flashes here, but opens normally.
<pochu> found it, bug 22651
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 22651 in gnome-terminal "[dapper] gnome-terminal --full-screen fails randomly" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22651
<ubotu> New bug: #182408 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182408
<ubotu> New bug: #182409 in gcc-defaults (main) "A Flame About 64-bit Pointers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182409
<ubotu> New bug: #182410 in hal (main) "ATI DRIVER CORUPTED" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182410
<ubotu> New bug: #182411 in ekiga (main) "LOCAL Video JPEG compression is too high using Logitech Quickcam Pro9000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182411
<ubotu> New bug: #182412 in squashfs "ICE on hppa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182412
<ubotu> New bug: #182413 in ubuntu "soundcard detected, still does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182413
<ubotu> New bug: #182414 in evince (main) "evince consuming a lot of memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182414
<ubotu> New bug: #182415 in twiki (universe) "Please merge twiki 4.1.2-3.1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182415
<ubotu> New bug: #182417 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182417
<ubotu> New bug: #182418 in ubuntu "gnome terminal opens a new window with ctrl+t" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182418
<ubotu> New bug: #182419 in ubuntu "Monitor DPMS power off doesn't work when NIS is being used " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182419
<ubotu> New bug: #153002 in ubuntu "Failed to allocate memory during install; install fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153002
<ubotu> New bug: #182420 in evince (main) "evince is out of mem on a specific pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182420
<ubotu> New bug: #182421 in ubuntu "gutsy upgrade broke numlock key on Thinkpad X24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182421
<ubotu> New bug: #182422 in deluge-torrent (universe) "When closing deluge : deluge crashed with SIGSEGV in libtorrent::piece_manager::export_piece_map()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182422
<ubotu> New bug: #182423 in meta-kde4 (universe) "reports dependency on KDE4-core version 5:47" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182423
<ubotu> New bug: #182424 in compiz (main) "Workspace switching doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182424
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-13
<ubotu> New bug: #182425 in compiz (main) "Strange blue theme after upgrade to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182425
<ubotu> New bug: #182427 in brasero (main) "FTBFS: needs to use sys/inotify.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182427
<ubotu> New bug: #182428 in ubuntu "gutsy installer->maual partition dialog text cut off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182428
<ubotu> New bug: #182429 in nautilus (main) "unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182429
<ubotu> New bug: #182430 in xorg (main) "hard crash when switching from xorg to VT and back (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182430
<ubotu> New bug: #182432 in strace (main) "Please merge strace 4.5.15-1.1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182432
<ubotu> New bug: #182433 in resolvconf (universe) "Please merge resolvconf 1.38 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182433
<ubotu> New bug: #182434 in linux (main) "cpuset support no longer enabled in kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182434
<ubotu> New bug: #182435 in muine-shell (universe) "Sponsor muine-shell_0.6.1-0ubuntu3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182435
<ubotu> New bug: #182436 in thunderbird (main) "Cant 'Save All" attachments to the currently selected directory." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182436
<ubotu> New bug: #182437 in thunderbird (main) "Cant attach more than 4 or 5 files at a time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182437
<ubotu> New bug: #182438 in gnome-panel (main) "Sometimes the icons in the notification area applet will not bring up the approproate context menu upon right clicking." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182438
<ubotu> New bug: #182439 in libsdl1.2 (main) "libSDL.so shouldn't be inside libsdl1.2-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182439
<ubotu> New bug: #182441 in ubuntu "Hardy: "Language en_US does not exist; using System Default"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182441
<ubotu> New bug: #182442 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182442
<ubotu> New bug: #182444 in ubuntu "Hardy: noise in lower right-hand corner of screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182444
<ubotu> New bug: #182445 in ebox-network (universe) "Sponsor ebox-network_0.9.3-0ubuntu4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182445
<ubotu> New bug: #182446 in libssh (universe) "libssh asks for user input during Gutsy->Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182446
<ubotu> New bug: #182406 in ubuntu "Invalid device-could not get d-bus" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182406
<ubotu> New bug: #182447 in gok (universe) "Please sponsor gok 1.3.7 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182447
<ubotu> New bug: #182448 in ubuntu "Install off of corrupt CD/Complete installation from barebones ISO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182448
<ubotu> New bug: #182449 in libopengl-ruby (universe) "update to 0.60.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182449
<ubotu> New bug: #182450 in denef (universe) "Sponsor denef_0.3-0ubuntu3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182450
<ubotu> New bug: #182452 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "ksysguard missing dependency to ksysguardd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182452
<ubotu> New bug: #182453 in keyboardcast (universe) "Sponsor keyboardcast_0.1.1-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182453
<ubotu> New bug: #182454 in brutalchess (universe) "Please sync brutalchess 0.5+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182454
<ubotu> New bug: #182455 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Micropolis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182455
<ubotu> New bug: #182457 in vlc (universe) "VLC Firefox plug in makes firefox crash many times." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182457
<ubotu> New bug: #182460 in styleclock (universe) "Sponsor styleclock_0.5.1-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182460
<ubotu> New bug: #182461 in ubuntu "External PS/2 Mouse Doesnt Work in Ubuntu on Notebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182461
<ubotu> New bug: #182465 in epiphany-browser "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in directory_atoms()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182465
<ubotu> New bug: #182466 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "kopete-kde4 doesn't override contact's font settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182466
<ubotu> New bug: #182467 in banshee (universe) "Support forced audio format for broken devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182467
<ubotu> New bug: #182468 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic incorectly reports a succesfull instalation of flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182468
<ubotu> New bug: #182471 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base-core 1:2.3.1-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libdba680li.so', which is also in package openoffice.org-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182471
<ubotu> New bug: #182472 in nautilus (main) "the titlebar or nautilus is not available. Other software like gimp, calculator, openoffice word, spredsheet, etc.. are working with titlebar..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182472
<ubotu> New bug: #182473 in linux (main) "rtl8187 drops connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182473
<ubotu> New bug: #182474 in epiphany-browser (main) "[Hardy Alpha 3] Broken launcher (normally Firefox) in default Gobuntu install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182474
<ubotu> New bug: #182475 in ubuntu "update manager problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182475
<ubotu> New bug: #182476 in nabi (main) "up-to-date nabi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182476
<ubotu> New bug: #182478 in ubuntu "Volume controller minimizes youtube videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182478
<ubotu> New bug: #182479 in ubuntu "Not being able to install openoffice in Hardy and virtual terminals look ugly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182479
<ubotu> New bug: #182480 in libflickrnet (main) "Cannot upgrade package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182480
<ubotu> New bug: #182481 in aufs (universe) "Failed to compile aufs modules in 2.6.24-4-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182481
<ubotu> New bug: #182482 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182482
<ubotu> New bug: #182484 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182484
<ubotu> New bug: #182486 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.3 [modified: usr/lib/openoffice/program/libdba680li.so] failed to install/upgrade: s'est? intentant sobreescriure ?/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libxmlsec1.so.1?, que tamb? est? en el paquet openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182486
<ubotu> New bug: #182488 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird is closed suddenly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182488
<ubotu> New bug: #182489 in linux-meta (main) "Atheros wireless (AR5006EG) not working on ASUS Eee PC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182489
<ubotu> New bug: #182490 in ubuntu "Wireless switch on Eee PC needs pciehp to work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182490
<ubotu> New bug: #182491 in libming (universe) "[SRC REMOVAL] libming" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182491
<ubotu> New bug: #182492 in gnome-control-center (main) ""Appearance" dialog doesn't fit on 800x480 display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182492
<ubotu> New bug: #182493 in gnome-control-center (main) ""Sound" dialog doesn't fit on 800x480 display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182493
<ubotu> New bug: #182495 in ndisgtk (universe) "D-Link Xtreme G wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182495
<ubotu> New bug: #182497 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182497
<ubotu> New bug: #182494 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182494
<ubotu> New bug: #182498 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182498
<ubotu> New bug: #182501 in kde4libs (universe) "KDE4 applications cannot load their plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182501
<ubotu> New bug: #182506 in nicotine (universe) "Please sync nicotine 1.2.9+dfsg-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182506
<ubotu> New bug: #182505 in haskell-utils (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync haskell-utils 1.10 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182505
<ubotu> New bug: #182508 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with KeyError in UpdateEnabledPluginsList()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182508
<ubotu> New bug: #182443 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182443
<ubotu> New bug: #182509 in mono (main) "Correctly install alternatives" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182509
<ubotu> New bug: #182512 in libflickrnet (main) "error update ubuntu for flick which is not installed no my system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182512
<ubotu> New bug: #182513 in dolphin (universe) "Merge "d3lphin" and "dolphin" source packages" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182513
<ubotu> New bug: #182514 in ubuntu "[Hardy-Gutsy]problems with Sound, atheros, webcam, compiz in my Aspire 5720z laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182514
<ubotu> New bug: #182517 in libflickrnet (main) "Installing 1 assembly from libflickrnet2.1.5-cil into Mono" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182517
<markvandenborre> I'm pretty sure that #182028 (I reported it) is a duplicate of #135832
<markvandenborre> but #135832 was closed as "invalid" where it clearly should have been "needsinfo"
<markvandenborre> what should I do?
<pochu> markvandenborre: reopen it then, and provide the info :)
<markvandenborre> I should reopen #135832 , mark it as a dupe
<markvandenborre> err, mark #182028 as a dupe
<markvandenborre> and report further info at #135832?
<markvandenborre> pochu: I'm just trying to do the right thing _and_ have our non-profit office print pdf's again
<pochu> markvandenborre: yup, that's what you should do
<pochu> bug 135832
<markvandenborre> ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135832 in gtk+2.0 "evince: libgtkprint support is broken" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135832
<markvandenborre> I'm not really the person to report stuff as critical, but unfortunately, in this case that's what it really is
<pochu> I'd say it's Medium or High, but never Critical.
<markvandenborre> err, sorry, meant high
<pochu> At least from a Distribution's point of view. Upstream will think differently :)
<ubotu> New bug: #182518 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Can't install ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu 8.04 alpha3 (i386)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182518
<ubotu> New bug: #182519 in xulrunner (universe) "No password management anymore in epiphany" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182519
<pochu> Oh, it even freezes evince. Definetly not low importance.
<markvandenborre> it freezes every gtkprint using app
<markvandenborre> evince, eog, epiphany, ...
<markvandenborre> but it only seems to do so for a minority of users
<markvandenborre> don't know why that is
<pochu> markvandenborre: btw, it's closed as invalid because it was as needsinfo for a couple of months and noone got the stacktrace seb asked for.
<pochu> So the status is ok unless anyone can get that stacktrace.
<markvandenborre> I will go get it this afternoon (can't seem to reproduce it where I am now)
<markvandenborre> pochu: is there any chance this one will ever be updated for gutsy?
<pochu> Alright, thanks for it.
<markvandenborre> if a remedy is found?
<pochu> markvandenborre: If it's fixed in Hardy and patch is trivial enough that no regression is possible, then /maybe/
<markvandenborre> ok, so basicly, very low probability
<pochu> But the SRU team is very careful with possible regressions so unless the patch is clear it won't be accepted.
<markvandenborre> and I should find a workaround anyway?
<pochu> markvandenborre: on the other side if no SRU is accepted you can request a backport.
<markvandenborre> SRU == ?
<pochu> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<markvandenborre> pochu: you mean with request backport that the package would be provided outside the repositories?
<markvandenborre> just as a personal service to me as a reporter?
<pochu> markvandenborre: btw, if eog and ephy freeze too for you you should say that in the bug report, since nobody said that although Sebastien asked it.
<markvandenborre> yeah, said so in the duplicate, will add more info
<markvandenborre> to the first one
<pochu> markvandenborre: in the backports repository, which is disabled by default but you can enable it in System>Administration>Software Sources.
<pochu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pochu> markvandenborre: also if you get any chances of testing it with Hardy alpha 3 that may be of help
<markvandenborre> pochu: I'd love to, but I only have 24 hours a day
<pochu> markvandenborre: ok, then just try to get the backtrace, which is why the bug is closed :)
<markvandenborre> :)
<markvandenborre> pochu, I already spent a _lot_ of time tracking down a critical grub bug on these machines
<markvandenborre> that I'm now trying to get gutsy working on without too many glitches
 * pochu must be a lucky guy as doesnt have so many problems :)
<markvandenborre> if it wasn't for me being a free software person, I'd have reverted the office to MS Windows
 * markvandenborre neither for most of the time
<markvandenborre> but have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138305
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138305 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Dell Optiplex 320 won't boot from live CD Gutsy (Tribe 5)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<markvandenborre> and other related bugs
<markvandenborre> so I can't even try to install the printer from the live cd, because it doesn't work
<markvandenborre> pochu: is there a live cd with an up to date kernel somewhere?
<pochu> markvandenborre: Hardy alpha 3 ships with a 2.6.24-rcsomething kernel
<pochu> rc5 I think
<ubotu> New bug: #182520 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] industrial-icon-theme" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182520
<ubotu> New bug: #182521 in meta-kde4 (universe) "kde 4.0 missing sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182521
<markvandenborre> pochu: I might try that one...
<pochu> markvandenborre: if you try it, see if evince hangs when trying to print something ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #182522 in haskell-devscripts (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync haskell-devscripts 0.6.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182522
<ubotu> New bug: #182523 in cryptkeeper (universe) "no obvious way to delete a stash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182523
<ubotu> New bug: #182524 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script retornou código de saída de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182524
<ubotu> New bug: #182525 in cryptkeeper (universe) "stash route and name appears centered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182525
<ubotu> New bug: #182526 in cryptkeeper (universe) "When mounted, folders open but close straight away" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182526
<ubotu> New bug: #182527 in ubuntu "Problem with Updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182527
<ubotu> New bug: #182528 in cryptkeeper (universe) "Mounted folders don't appear until you refresh their parent folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182528
<ubotu> New bug: #182529 in cryptkeeper (universe) ""new stash" dialogue is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182529
<ubotu> New bug: #182532 in totem (main) "video in black and white with green stripes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182532
<ubotu> New bug: #182533 in kdepim-kde4 (universe) "kdepim-kde4 doesn't build from source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182533
<ubotu> New bug: #182535 in cryptkeeper (universe) "Closing cryptkeeper should unmount all stashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182535
<ubotu> New bug: #182538 in ubuntu "Download Failed Completely. Re-tried but again failure." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182538
<ubotu> New bug: #182539 in podbrowser (universe) "Please sync podbrowser 0.12-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182539
<ubotu> New bug: #182541 in gst-pulse (main) "[hardy][pulseaudio][gst] pulsesink should use pulsemixer by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182541
<ubotu> New bug: #182542 in 4digits (universe) "New version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182542
<ubotu> New bug: #182544 in tomboy (main) "notes are (re)created just because" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182544
<ubotu> New bug: #182545 in amarok2 (universe) "amarok2 doesn't build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182545
<ubotu> New bug: #182546 in ubuntu "volume control and the mute/volume button don't mix well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182546
<ubotu> New bug: #182548 in emacs-extra (universe) "package emacs-extra 0.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182548
<ubotu> New bug: #182549 in cupsys (main) "Printing fails in Ubuntu, works in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182549
<ubotu> New bug: #182550 in xemacs21 (universe) "package xemacs21-bin 21.4.20-1.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182550
<ubotu> New bug: #182551 in ubuntu "Cups Server error. There was an error during Cups operation: 'server-error-service-unavailable'." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182551
<ubotu> New bug: #182552 in emacs-jabber (universe) "package emacs-jabber 0.7.1-3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182552
<ubotu> New bug: #182553 in emacspeak (universe) "package emacspeak 24-3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182553
<ubotu> New bug: #182554 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[hardy] gnome-btdownload crashed with GError in run()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182554
<ubotu> New bug: #182555 in ubuntu "PowerBook Suspend broken since Edgy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182555
<ubotu> New bug: #182556 in linux (main) "ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182556
<ubotu> New bug: #182557 in lanmap (universe) "Please merge lanmap 0.1 svn20060307-3 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182557
<ubotu> New bug: #182558 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182558
<joumetal> bug 157519 looks like triaged. Could someone from bugcontrol team set status.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157519 in linux "Ubunty 7.10 total crash with D-Link DWL-610 when trying to use WEP key" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157519
<joumetal> and importance too.
<ubotu> New bug: #182560 in firefox (main) "Firefox SIGSEGV when manipulating display whilst it was starting up (Restore)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182560
<ubotu> New bug: #182561 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-calc None failed to install/upgrade: lettura incompleta in buffer_copy (dpkg-deb backend su `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsc680li.so')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182561
<ubotu> New bug: #182563 in deluge-torrent "deluge crashed with RuntimeError in shutdown()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182563
<ubotu> New bug: #182565 in samba "Samba package net.8 manpage patch typo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182565
<ubotu> New bug: #182566 in samba "smb.conf example: Clarify comment  for max log size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182566
<ubotu> New bug: #182567 in samba (main) "smb.conf example: Configuration Directive Inconsistencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182567
<ubotu> New bug: #182568 in gnome-panel (main) "When the volume is changed gnome-panel freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182568
<ubotu> New bug: #182569 in samba (main) "smb.conf example: winbind enum Comment Inconsistency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182569
<ubotu> New bug: #182570 in samba "net(8) man page typo: "Pre-Windows 2000 ompatible Access"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182570
<ubotu> New bug: #182571 in samba "smb.conf(5): Poor backspace escaping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182571
<ubotu> New bug: #182572 in samba (main) "Samba Fails to Split GECOS on Comma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182572
<ubotu> New bug: #182309 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "[fglrx] no Visual Effects on a Radeon Xpress 1150 (Dell inspiron 1501)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182309
<ubotu> New bug: #182573 in nautilus (main) "nautilus gel en ouvrant systeme de fichiers/usr/share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182573
<ubotu> New bug: #182574 in evolution "Automatic Contacts should use separate address book" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182574
<ubotu> New bug: #182575 in evolution "Adding an address book should add it for autocompletion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182575
<ubotu> New bug: #179937 in mythbuntu-live-autostart "LiveCD Image needs nfs-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179937
<ubotu> New bug: #182577 in evolution "Mouse pointer gets stuck as "moving" cursor... Evolution stops responding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182577
<ubotu> New bug: #182578 in evolution "Message moving/copying should have a real progress bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182578
<ubotu> New bug: #182579 in evolution "Evolution Cancel button: HIG Compliant?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182579
<ubotu> New bug: #182580 in evolution "Confirm large message move/copy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182580
<ubotu> New bug: #182581 in evolution "Passwords are tied to the server, not the account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182581
<ubotu> New bug: #182582 in evolution "Features Page note about Pidgin could be clarified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182582
<ubotu> New bug: #182583 in ubuntu "short date format is american only (MM-DD)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182583
<ubotu> New bug: #182584 in ubuntu "[hardy] Wine makes X crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182584
<ubotu> New bug: #182588 in ubuntu "Dependancy issue: Pkg opencdk-0.5.13 required for wine 0.9.53" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182588
<ubotu> New bug: #182587 in gnucash "Scheduled transaction list window resizes poorly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182587
<ubotu> New bug: #182590 in gnucash "Display credit card limit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182590
<ubotu> New bug: #182591 in ubuntu "Calendar Server needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182591
<ubotu> New bug: #182592 in gnucash "GnuCash/GBonds Integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182592
<greg-g> wow, busy bug reporting morning
<ubotu> New bug: #182593 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice -insertion plage de données d'une sur une autre feuille dans un graph" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182593
<ubotu> New bug: #182595 in compiz (main) "Annotate plugin 'initate erase' just stops any windows responding to mouse until you press the escape key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182595
<ubotu> New bug: #182596 in python-kde4 (universe) "krosspython.so not installed with python-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182596
<ubotu> New bug: #182594 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "[radeon] no Visual Effects on a Radeon Xpress 1150 (Dell inspiron 1501, hardy alpha 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182594
<ubotu> New bug: #182597 in gnome-control-center "Typing break reminder delay should be longer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182597
<ubotu> New bug: #182599 in meta-kde4 (universe) "kde4.0 crashes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182599
<ubotu> New bug: #182600 in linux (main) "Hardy Heron Alpha 3 from Gutsy - No System Sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182600
<ubotu> New bug: #182601 in tomboy "Export to Separate HTML Files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182601
<ubotu> New bug: #182598 in ubuntu "intel 965 3d graphic application don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182598
<ubotu> New bug: #182602 in sdlperl (universe) "bug in TTFont.pm (Undefined subroutine &main::TEXT_SHADED called at ...)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182602
<ubotu> New bug: #182603 in linux (main) "Please add simple lhash patch for aufs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182603
<ubotu> New bug: #182604 in intltool "intltool-update -m warns about quoting in Python files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182604
<ubotu> New bug: #182606 in intltool "intltool: Would check_po.pl be useful?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182606
<ubotu> New bug: #156691 in mythbuntu "Video length on reported as 0 minutes by uPnP server" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156691
<crimsun> bug 182443
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182443 in totem "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182443
<ubotu> New bug: #182611 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182611
<ubotu> New bug: #182612 in ghc6 (universe) "please remove binary ghc6-libsrc (universe) from hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182612
<ubotu> New bug: #182614 in aptoncd (universe) "Hang with "Create meta package" unchecked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182614
<ubotu> New bug: #182615 in kdeutils-kde4 (universe) "plasma skapplet not installed with superkaramba-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182615
<ubotu> New bug: #182616 in sysvinit (main) "Checkfs fails on USB partition because initialization isn't finished yet; prompts on every boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182616
<ubotu> New bug: #182619 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182619
<ubotu> New bug: #182621 in compiz (main) "package compiz-core None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-core.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182621
<ubotu> New bug: #182622 in ubuntu "Xserver Crashes After Double click on icon in awn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182622
<ubotu> New bug: #182623 in ghostscript (main) "libjpeg conflict in libgs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182623
<ubotu> New bug: #182624 in squid (main) "Please merge squid 2.6.18-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182624
<ubotu> New bug: #182626 in pypolicyd-spf (universe) "Please sync pypolicyd-spf 0.5.2-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182626
<ubotu> New bug: #182628 in xfce4-smartpm-plugin (universe) "Please package new version" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182628
<ubotu> New bug: #182630 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libxmlsec1.so.1', which is also in package openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182630
<ubotu> New bug: #182631 in amarok (main) "gutsy amarok has missing build dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182631
<ubotu> New bug: #182635 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in remove_one_stack()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182635
<ubotu> New bug: #182638 in kdetoys-kde4 (universe) "ktux-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182638
<ubotu> New bug: #182639 in xfce4-timer-plugin (universe) "Please merge xfce4-timer-plugin 0.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182639
<ubotu> New bug: #182640 in ubuntu "(Gutsy) xcompmgr v1.1.2 HUGE MEMORY LEAK after 5hrs or less w/certain options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182640
<ubotu> New bug: #182641 in ubuntu "[Hardy] None of the keyboard shortcuts are working." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182641
<ubotu> New bug: #182644 in transmission (universe) "needs option to start minimized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182644
<ubotu> New bug: #182645 in texlive-base (main) "texlive-latex-base in 7.10 is missing some files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182645
<ubotu> New bug: #182649 in gnome-panel (main) "Ethernet and sound lost after installing linux-virtual, linux-image-virtual, ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-virtual" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182649
<pochu> Luckily we've removed the 'Report a bug' from the panel in Hardy...
<ubotu> New bug: #182650 in ubuntu "Updates of the day 12th January causes problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182650
<ubotu> New bug: #182651 in powermanagement-interface (main) "recompilation needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182651
<ubotu> New bug: #182652 in kdemultimedia-kde4 (universe) "Volume of kmix master slider is stuck at 39% when using the volume keys of notebook (Latitude D830)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182652
<ubotu> New bug: #182653 in transmission (universe) "Please update to 1.01" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182653
<ubotu> New bug: #182654 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge can never remember "Store All Downloads In" field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182654
<ubotu> New bug: #182657 in kdeadmin-kde4 (universe) "package kuser-kde4 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/kuser.png', che si trova anche nel pacchetto kde4admin-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182657
<ubotu> New bug: #182659 in unicorn (multiverse) "Please sync unicorn 0.9.3-2  (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182659
<ubotu> New bug: #182662 in meta-kde4 (universe) "kde4 system monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182662
<ubotu> New bug: #182661 in libflickrnet (main) "[hardy] libflickrnet-cil fails to upgrade - missing dll (dup-of: 182130)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182661
<ubotu> New bug: #182665 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Gutsy does not turn off computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182665
<ubotu> New bug: #182666 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga refuses to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182666
<ubotu> New bug: #182664 in nautilus (main) "Add a different icon size setting for desktop and navigation windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182664
<ubotu> New bug: #182668 in ubuntu "Log out user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182668
<ubotu> New bug: #182670 in bakery2.4 (universe) "Please sponsor bakery2.4_2.4.4 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182670
<ubotu> New bug: #182672 in k3b (main) "k3b fails sfter erasing cdrw when unable to load the tray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182672
<ubotu> New bug: #182673 in aptitude (main) "aptitute does not close if i close the X terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182673
<ubotu> New bug: #182674 in gvfs (universe) "webdav on mediacenter.gmx.net dos not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182674
<ubotu> New bug: #182676 in ubuntu "Dell Optiplex 755: "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0" and some more..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182676
<ubotu> New bug: #182677 in paman (universe) "Sponsor paman_0.9.4-1ubuntu1" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182677
<ubotu> New bug: #182678 in ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182678
<ubotu> New bug: #182681 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "Please sponsor gnome-compiz-manager 0.10.4 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182681
<ubotu> New bug: #182682 in ubuntu "First instance of video playback is corrupted, subsequent playback ok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182682
<ubotu> New bug: #182680 in gnome-vfs (main) "wrong URI when drugging file to open URL dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182680
<ubotu> New bug: #182683 in foomatic-gui (universe) "Do not depend on foomatic-db-gimp-print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182683
<ubotu> New bug: #182660 in gucharmap (main) "Typo in character map (Greek)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182660
<ubotu> New bug: #182684 in wine (universe) "Wine 0.9.53 memory errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182684
<ubotu> New bug: #182685 in libflickrnet (main) "[hardy] libflickrnet2.1.5-cil breakes during upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182685
<ubotu> New bug: #182686 in gnome-panel (main) "can't change work area from the applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182686
<ubotu> New bug: #182687 in gnome-print (universe) "Printing odd pages in reverse mode adds a blank page as the first one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182687
<ubotu> New bug: #182688 in compiz (main) "openGL with compiz flickers screen when last focused window is the same as the one focused the last time openGL was used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182688
<ubotu> New bug: #182689 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182689
<ubotu> New bug: #182690 in f-spot (main) "f-spot wont upload to flickr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182690
<ubotu> New bug: #182691 in xorg (main) "X doesn't write settings in xorg.conf when booting Xubuntu live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182691
<ubotu> New bug: #182693 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] monkeystudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182693
<ubotu> New bug: #182694 in initramfs-tools (main) "Filesystem checking scripts require dependencies from outside of the initrd image." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182694
<ubotu> New bug: #182696 in rdiff-backup (main) "please sync rdiff-backup 1.1.15-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182696
<ubotu> New bug: #182697 in python-vobject (universe) "please sync python-vobject 0.4.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182697
<ubotu> New bug: #182698 in system-tools-backends (main) "System-tools-backends failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182698
<ubotu> New bug: #182699 in cacti (universe) "please sync cacti (universe) 0.8.7a-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182699
<ubotu> New bug: #182700 in sysinfo (universe) "Please sponsor sysinfo 0.7ubuntu3 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182700
<ubotu> New bug: #182701 in sound-juicer (main) "Please sponsor sound-juicer 2.21.2 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182701
<ubotu> New bug: #182702 in phppgadmin (universe) "please sync phppgadmin (universe) 4.1.3-0.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182702
<ubotu> New bug: #182703 in ubuntu "update-manager could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182703
<ubotu> New bug: #182704 in ubuntu "Multimedia Keys Don't Work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182704
<ubotu> New bug: #182705 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Gnome Menu Extended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182705
<ubotu> New bug: #182706 in ubuntu "hardy alpha3 jeos won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182706
<GuitarRocker2562> reg
<GuitarRocker2562> did this work, sorry, i've never used irc
<ubotu> New bug: #182707 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] odf_converter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182707
<ubotu> New bug: #182708 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] PostBooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182708
<ubotu> New bug: #182709 in openoffice.org (main) "Wrong Hebrew Numbering in Writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182709
<ubotu> New bug: #182710 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182710
<ubotu> New bug: #182711 in rhythmbox (main) "sound juicer extracts music to .ogg file name which wont convert to use on ipod" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182711
<rbs-tito> Can bugs be closed if they are from unsupported versions?
<rbs-tito> Like Breezy bugs?
<proppi> Hi. I have discovered a cosmetic bug and also found a workaround for the problem. During my investigation i found several people commenting on some blogs and stuff they had the same issue and this one guy said he'd entered it as a bug. for starters i can't find his submitted bug, but other people have confirmed it as a bug. It is regarding changing the solid background color after login via gdm. Its stuck to ubuntu default color even 
<rbs-tito> proppi: Do you need some help with your report?
<proppi> Well, that's the thing. Should I report it as a bug and attach the workaround/fix and set is at closed right away?
<proppi> I've reported bugs earlier in my life on different bugtrackers but haven't been on the fixing-part of it
<proppi> Or is this something i should just post to the forums and let the users deal with it when searching for it?
<rbs-tito> proppi: Have a look around for duplicates, if you can't find them make a new report
<rbs-tito> proppi: But a fix needs to be a change to the source code
<rbs-tito> proppi: And a patch generated by diff attached
<rbs-tito> proppi: If you have a proper patch you can add the patch tag and mark it as confirmed, and unnasigned
<rbs-tito> proppi: A developer will apply and test the patches when he gets round to it
<ubotu> New bug: #182716 in linux (main) "bcm4306 doesn't work with b43 / ssb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182716
<ubotu> New bug: #182718 in kde4libs (universe) "KRun.init can trigger assertion failure in KAuthorizedPrivate()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182718
<ubotu> New bug: #182719 in kdebase (main) "Shortcuts don't work in KDE 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182719
<markvandenborre> call me stupid, but I've been looking at bugs.launchpad.net for a few minutes now
<markvandenborre> trying to find out how to tag bugs
<somerville32> markvandenborre, edit the description
<markvandenborre> you're allowed to have a good laugh
<markvandenborre> somerville32: thx for the hint
<ubotu> New bug: #182723 in leafpad (universe) "Please sync leafpad 0.8.13 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182723
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-05
<Hobbsee> right.  prodded.
<soc> Lupine: full bug reports here:
<soc> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378338  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398 https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=217790
<ubottu> Gnome bug 378338 in settings-daemon "Deal with X servers which misreport the screen's dimensions" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<hggdh> Lupine, I had this issue, will check if still there (since then I moved out of LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF8 into en_US.UTF8)
<hggdh> yes, independent of locale
<duanedesign> soc: I also triaged a bug awhile back related to this, bug #310353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310353 in gnome-control-center "Default font size too large if using native DPI" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310353
<soc> the whole thing is a mess ...
<soc> driver "assumes" dpi -> driver reports the wrong dpi to xorg -> toolkits expect that xorg doesn't report the right value, assume something themselves -> toolkits have user-changeable dpi-settings, so users can fix it theirselves -> users do stupid things with it like using it to change their font size
<soc> imo, most of the time xorg is right now, so gnome shoouldn't think it is smarter than xorg
<duanedesign> So at this point making the font smaller would effect everyone who accepts the default. If the setting in the future starts to react to a variable dpi, instead of defaulting to 96dpi
<duanedesign> then this might be a relevant bug
<soc> the bug is certainly right
<soc> the default font is much too big, because developers "assume" that the dpi is wrong, so they take something idiotproof
<soc> so that the gui is readable even if it reports 20 dpi too much
<soc> basically i would be happy if gnome would accpet the dpi from the xserver
<soc> reducing the font size to something sensible will be another thing
<duanedesign> ahh, interesting...
<soc> i have added a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<soc> if someone would have an idea where to look, i might solve the problem
<Flare183> I am a beginner bugsquad member. How do I mark the bug as Triged?
 * Flare183 can't spell
<nellery> Flare183: you must become a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<Flare183> nellery: umm ok I'll look into that
<nellery> Flare183: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<hggdh> soc, ping
<soc> yes?
<hggdh> #bugs is not the correct channel for upstream on the bug
<hggdh> this channel is for bug control work... you can try #gnome
<soc> ah ok
<soc> i already tried that ...
<soc> no problem
<soc> good night then
<hggdh> you can also reopen the bug, and explain why you think it should be reopened
<hggdh> soc, also please keep in mind... on upstream: ask your question, and wait. Be patient. It may be some hours before a response (my record was 2 days)
<soc> ok
<soc> bye
<Lupine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/311615  This should be WishListed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311615 in pidgin "New chat windows unconditionally spawn in top left" [Undecided,New]
<Lupine> And this one too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/311731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311731 in gimp "gimp "save a copy" tooltip help confusing" [Undecided,New]
<Lupine> both should be WishList
<Lupine> and this third one as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/311503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311503 in pidgin "different window sizes" [Undecided,New]
<Lupine> geesh...WishList crazy tonight :-)
<LordTatty> I think this bug should be set to wishlist, thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/311992/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311992 in ubuntu "Screen Resolution Timeout" [Undecided,New]
 * Hobbsee is sure you should be able to find the correct package for it, to actually triage it, too
<Hobbsee> hrm.  I thought it did that.  apparently it doesn't.
<LordTatty> I have set the package to xorg, is that right? This is my first attempt at this... :-)
<Hobbsee> i'd assume it's gnome-control-center, as it's a module of that
 * Hobbsee restarts X in an attempt to unborkify it
<LordTatty> ok, ill change it, thanks
<Hobbsee> !info mesa intrepid
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in intrepid
<Hobbsee> !info mesa-utils intrepid
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component main, is extra. Version 7.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 160 kB
<dholbach> good morning and happy new year!
<CarlFK> intrepid - python; help(); modules = AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'inotify'
<CarlFK> but I have installed a few python modules. can someone try that and see if it errors?
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/105483/  details
<duanedesign> a bug,  that was more of a support question, has been resolved by the reported. What is the protocol for such a bug. Does it get closed somehow?
<moose1> hi
<moose1> can someone help my with triaging two bugs?
<moose1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/312302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312302 in ubuntu "Audio Line out does not work on Medion MD 96630" [Undecided,New]
<moose1> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313486
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313486 in ubuntu "internal microphone doesn't work on Medion MD 96630" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> moose1: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/302145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302145 in ubuntu "Soundcard not found on 8.10 (Medion Akoya MD96640)" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad.
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<thekorn> hello dholbach
<marmuta> Hi, I somehow managed to enter the identical bug report twice.
<marmuta> Can someone please delete one of them?
<marmuta> #314041 #314041
<marmuta> sorry #314040 and #314041
<thekorn> marmuta, hi, we are not able to delete bugreports, just mark the duplicate as a duplicate of the first one
<thekorn> or set the status of the second one to invalid
<thekorn> bug 314041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314041 in wireshark "Virtual capture interface "any" is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314041
<marmuta> ok, wil do, thank you
<bddebian> Boo
<MrKanister> Hi. Can someone have a look at bug #188174? It is fixed in the sense that gnome-sessios-remove is no longer available. What to do with it? Thankss.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188174 in gnome-session "gnome-session-remove comand line tool not working" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188174
<maco> can anyone else on jaunty reproduce X locking up (ctrl alt bksp doesn't work, magic sysrq does) when you try to unlock the gnome volume mixer applet? doesn't seem to happen with any of the other applets
<vadi2> Bug #255137 was incorrectly labelled as duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255137 in firefox "Firefox doesn't take over gnome font settings immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255137
<vadi2> How can I remove the duplicate status?
<maco> vadi2: click on the part that says its a dupe and backspace out the number its a dupe of
<vadi2> ok thanks
<bdmurray> Can anybody test 'do-release-upgrade -d' on intrepid?  I'm getting a message about 'No new release found' which I find odd.
<sbeattie> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100458/
<bdmurray> sbeattie: great, not really what I wanted to hear but thanks
<Palintheus> bdmurray: http://pastebin.ca/1300246
<maco> bdmurray: if that's happening, it new. i used that command 3 weeks ago to upgrad
<bdmurray> It's apt-cacher
<maco> oh ok
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> hi YoBoY
<YoBoY> olà BUGabundo
<YoBoY> i want to help with bug triage, but i don't know where to begin :] (i have already read all the docs) there is so many bugs... :p, do you have some advices ?
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: just open up LP, and start looking at more recent bugs
<BUGabundo> or bugs for packages that you care!
<BUGabundo> or that are about expire
<BUGabundo> all valid options to get started
<bdmurray> YoBoY: I recommend looking at software / packages that you use or are intrested in
<YoBoY> hum... i mix the 2, looking in new bugs to a package i care, and start to see if i can do something...
<bdmurray> Sounds good, let us know if you have any questions
<YoBoY> yep :)
<YoBoY> hum, need help with how to triage bug #314002 , the package concerned is "fortunes" but i don't find it with the "choose..."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314002 in fortune-mod "fortunes "songs-poems" contains mis-attribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314002
<schmiedc> what version of ubuntu do you run?
<schmiedc> if 8.04 then i would check if thats true
<schmiedc> but i am also new since yesterday :)
<YoBoY> 8.10, but this packages is on all the versions, it's on packages.ubuntu.com
<schmiedc> hmm have some preeinstalled
<YoBoY> ho... perhaps it's beacause this packages are linked in some way...
<schmiedc> but the songs not in the specified folder
<YoBoY> (fortune-mod and fortunes)
<schmiedc> what for is fortune by the way?
<YoBoY> yes the songs are in the "fortunes" package
<YoBoY> for fun only :p
<YoBoY> it's why i tried to change the package in the bug on LP but can't find it with "choose..."
<schmiedc> with the folder i meant that in the bug there is a folder were songs are stored
<YoBoY> the link in packages.ubuntu.com for the "fortunes" packages go to the fortune-mod page in LP
<schmiedc> i dont have it
<YoBoY> you don't have this folder?
<schmiedc> ./songs-poems is missing
<schmiedc> but i am running also 8.10
<schmiedc> not 8.04 as the reporter does
<YoBoY> you have to install the fortunes package to have the songs-poems
<YoBoY> ok in LP fortune-mod " Source of: fortune-mod, fortunes, fortunes-min, fortunes-off" so it's the right package, sorry ... :p
<YoBoY> in this file we have   -- "The Clean Song", Oscar Brandt  and the reporter say that it should be  -- Oscar Brandt, "The Clean Song"
<YoBoY> any idea who have to care of this upstream?
<bdmurray> YoBoY: its in debian too
<YoBoY> arf debian... ¬_¬"
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> how do i report a bug for jaunty?
<BUGabundo> just mention it on the report
<BUGabundo> and remember to show the version package
<bdmurray> Armagguedes: about what package?
<Armagguedes> don't know
<Armagguedes> it's with the kde panel
<bdmurray> Armagguedes: first look for a duplicate at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace
<Armagguedes> what is a CVE bug?
<greg-g> first hit from google: http://cve.mitre.org/cve/identifiers/index.html
<greg-g> basically, an universal identifier for known security bugs
<Armagguedes> ok thanks
<MrKanister> I wonder what to do with a bug about "gnome-session-remove" because this is no longer available in Intrepid (bug #188174)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188174 in gnome-session "gnome-session-remove comand line tool not working" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188174
<bdmurray> MrKanister: It depends on the gravity of the bug and why it was removed
<bdmurray> At first glance the bug doesn't seem SRU worthy
<Zombie_Gaz> Anyone encounter a bug with tty1. If you log in there... it will count that as a +1 login even after logged out.
<Zombie_Gaz> ie; I have three users logged in (x-session, bash, and irssi) but system sees 4.
<Zombie_Gaz> Even a w command shows only my three but says 4 users.
<maco> Zombie_Gaz: one of you using 2 terms?
<Zombie_Gaz> yes... but that still accounts for only 3
<Zombie_Gaz> a 'w' command says 4 users... however, only three users listed
<Zombie_Gaz> this only happens after i have logged into tty1 and logged out.
<Zombie_Gaz>  17:18:32 up 22 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.59, 0.36, 0.33
<Zombie_Gaz> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<Zombie_Gaz> gaz      tty7     :0               16:57   22:52m 52.47s  0.24s x-session-manager
<Zombie_Gaz> gaz      pts/0    :0.0             16:58    1:40m  0.98s  0.74s irssi
<Zombie_Gaz> gaz      pts/1    :0.0             16:58    0.00s  0.24s  0.00s w
<Zombie_Gaz> gaz@dante:~$
<Zombie_Gaz> It's only on tty1.
<Zombie_Gaz> Other windows are fine...
<Zombie_Gaz> I can log in and out of tty2-6 without causing this.
<bdmurray> which release are you using?
<Zombie_Gaz> 8.10
<bdmurray> I've recreated it on 9.04
<maco> i cant get to TTY1 to recreate it on 9.04 -_-
<bdmurray> maco: I had to go there 2 times ;-)
<Zombie_Gaz> I first noticed it while remotely accessing my machine via ssh.
<Zombie_Gaz> Thought it had something to do with ssh.
<maco> bdmurray: VT switching's broken for you too
<maco> ?
<bdmurray> I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and it flicked then went back to X, I pressed it again and I saw tty1
<Zombie_Gaz> So... when you log out of tty1, do you see +1 users still listed?
<maco> see, now *i* try that and on the second time, it just sits there showing me the usplash image with the full loading bar
<bdmurray> Zombie_Gaz: yes, I do
<Zombie_Gaz> Ok... just making sure I have something here and not overthinking something silly.
<hggdh> maco, vt-switching is broken on Intrepid and +1
<maco> hggdh: and hardy depending on your graphics card
<maco> hggdh: i have no tty's on my hardy lappy
<maco> not sure if that only happens after suspend or is always
<andersk> One of these bugs is bug 271962.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271962 in consolekit "VT-switching from X returns you to X the first time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271962
<maco> used to be neon green with grey text after suspend. now def. no tty after suspend. not sure if there's tty before suspend or not.
<bdmurray> andersk: thanks!
<andersk> Another is bug 304136, which does not have very much information currently.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304136 in usplash "[jaunty] corrupted console when using usplash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304136
<hggdh> maco, usually it works after the second try
<hggdh> (the tty switch, I mean)
<maco> hggdh: on hardy it doesnt return me to X on first try. it just gives me a black screen with no prompt every try
<hggdh> weird...
<maco> the returning to X on first try thing starts in intrepid
<hggdh> but on Intrepid it seems to affect all cards
<crimsun> it didn't affect mine using vesa or proprietary Nvidia
<maco> ugh this is confusing
<crimsun> of course it has nothing to do with the actual graphics driver, as others using vesa or proprietary Nvidia are able to reproduce the symptom
<maco> ok so my intel i965 has no ttys at all, and it does not bounce me back to X in hardy. my intel i945 in jaunty does bounce back to X.
<hggdh> we were discussing this some weeks ago, and people considered a probable console-kit issue
<crimsun> hggdh: it is consolekit
<crimsun> the question is how many other components are interacting poorly with it or whether it's solely ck
<hggdh> crimsun, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-06
<Lupine> Can someone triage this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/310750  We have gotten another confirmation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310750 in evince "Evince won't open USPS Click-n-Ship label" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lupine> Also, since this is more likely poppler, should I change that...even though evince is the frontend?
<Lupine> I'm no developer, but from the look of the strace, it's SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault on /usr/lib/libpoppler.so.3
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> *     hard  core 409600                 in  /etc/security/limits.conf
<LimCore> and yet, after reboot:    ulimit   -a   core file size          (blocks, -c) 0     wtf
<Lupine> Hello LimCore.  This channel isn't really for support, but more so for conversations about existing Ubuntu bugs found within Launchpad.
<LimCore> well I suspect this could be a bug in ubuntu
<Lupine> If you have a specific support need, you would probably have better luck in #ubuntu
<nellery> tuxmaniac: Hi, could you test Bug 314136 using version 0.15.4-1 (the latest version), and confirm whether or not you are still able to reproduce the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314136 in piklab "[intrepid] piklab crashes when selecting "Configure..." on programmer menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314136
<LimCore> Lupine: would be better if I could access it lol... hmm
<Lupine> If you feel that it should be a bug, please open a bug report here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> LimCore: you got banned again?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<LimCore> Hobbsee: no, I am banned still, which is incredibly long
<LimCore> I do what google / ubuntu forums say, but it doesnt work
 * Hobbsee notes that this channel isn't for support, even if you're banned in other channels
<LimCore> I am discussing a bug. well ok I can just report it then, I think I did it correctly.
<LimCore> there are related bug reports, but none about exact this problem. Ok, mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/314222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314222 in pam "setting core dump size to above 0 does not work in /etc/security/limits.conf" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> bug #314212 is regarding the problems we have been having with "Report A Problem" returning a page not found message. However this bug gets a "Could Not Upload Report Data" Alert Dialog instead of the "Lost Something" page coming up in Launchpad, which is what I get. Could someone please look at this bug and help me determine if it is a duplicate of bug #311690. Thank You
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in launchpad-integration "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311690 in launchpad "Delay between blob submission and blob availability causes Launchpad to OOPS." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311690
<Hobbsee> duanedesign: could you actually reproduce that bug?
<duanedesign> No
<Hobbsee> then why did you confirm it?
<duanedesign> ya I realized that waws probally incorrect after I looked at his screen shot
<Hobbsee> looks like a network error
<duanedesign> ok I will change it
<Hobbsee> but you should never just be randomly confirming bugs anyway, unless you can actually reproduce it
<duanedesign> what if there is a duplicate
<duanedesign> which there is not of this one.
<duanedesign> My first thought was it was related to the Launchpad error, my bad
<jmarsden|work> duanedesign: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Confirming   # has the rules for confirming bugs.
<duanedesign> thank you
<Hobbsee> (or if someone else can, yes)
<duanedesign> Hobbsee:  thank you, I appreciate the input.:)
<ToHellWithGA> bug 256905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256905 in network-manager "dbus policy file (nm-avahi-autoipd.conf) not properly deployed in package (Was: link local ip address setting does not work with NetworkManager)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256905
<duanedesign> bug #314237 and bug #314236 Could someone look at these, I belive they should be set to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314237 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] sabacc" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314236 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ralcalc" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314236
<dholbach> good morning
<MTecknology> hi
<dholbach> hi MTecknology
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> foo
<BUGabundo_work> bah bddebian you sacared my pidgin
<BUGabundo_work> and now its segfaulting!
<bddebian> Doh :-(
<BUGabundo_work> 'gdb --args pidgin'ing now to see here
<BUGabundo_work> some broken pipe!
<LaserJock> who can see private bugs?
<bdmurray> It depends on who is subscribed to the bug
<LaserJock> oh?
<LaserJock> if you're a bug supervisor can you?
<bdmurray> Hmm, I'd check with the Launchpad people
<hggdh> all: eeebotu will stop for 5 minutes for a system restart after applying security fixes
<hggdh> going down now
<hggdh> all eeebotu is back. And some say it takes a long time for Ubuntu to reboot...
<reic> hello there, I could use some help triaging the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/295756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295756 in ubuntu "Geforce 5200 drivers screwing up" [Undecided,New]
<reic> *triaging / handle
<alex_mayorga> I'm seeing a bunch of "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" but I see bug 66900 is invalid, should I file another?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66900 in linux-source-2.6.22 "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66900
<Rocket2DMn> alex_mayorga, yeah file a new one, that bug report is old, the upstream report was closed when the problem seemed fixed for the hardware that the report was filed for
<alex_mayorga> Rocket2DMn, can you help me file a useful bug?
<Rocket2DMn> sure
<Rocket2DMn> i wrote a thread on the forums a few weeks ago that is an introdution to filing good bug reports
<Rocket2DMn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011078
<Rocket2DMn> that is a good place to start if you've never done bugs before
<Rocket2DMn> if you are experiencing the error above, you will file your bug report against the package "linux" (no quotes)
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: Do you mention using 'ubuntu-bug' in your post?
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, no, i havent gotten to that yet, ive never actually used the utility
<Rocket2DMn> /shame on me
<alex_mayorga> dsmurray: is there a utility?
<bdmurray> alex_mayorga: if you use 'ubuntu-bug linux' a lot of information will be gathered for you automatically
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, ill test out ubuntu-bug and add some info about it to the post
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: that'd be great!  ubuntu-bug exists in intrepid and later, however you can use 'apport-cli -f -p linux' in Hardy
<Rocket2DMn> yeah i dont have intrepid on my primary machine, ill bust out the laptop sometime and give it a run, may not have time today
<Rocket2DMn> got a beginners team meeting then ubuntu membership meeting :)
<alex_mayorga> dbmurray: I used "ubuntu-bug -p linux" what do I put in the "body" of the report?
<bdmurray> What you are seeing the APIC 0 error messages and when they happen
<Rocket2DMn> is ubuntu-bug a graphical program or completely cli?
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: completely cli but there isn't anything to it
<alex_mayorga> OK, I've filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/314530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314530 in linux "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" [Undecided,New]
<Rocket2DMn> k, thats what i thought, i was just wondering how easy it was going to be for beginners unfamiliar with the terminal to copy/paste in errors and such
<bdmurray> it opens a firefox tab and has uploaded log files etc
<Rocket2DMn> ah, i see
<bdmurray> looking at alex_mayorga's bug we can see dmesg, lspci, and many other things were added automatically
<bdmurray> so it makes it easier for the reporter and for triagers
<Rocket2DMn> didnt include dmidecode or the /proc/acpi stuff did it
<Rocket2DMn> guess it cant include the former b/c it wasnt filed with sudo
<alex_mayorga> I have 10 more minutes before I leave, please let me know what else is needed, I've added my BIOS info
<Rocket2DMn> yeah ill start the triage for you
<alex_mayorga> Rocket2DMn: thanks
<Rocket2DMn> alex_mayorga, i added a comment to the report.  if you don't have time to do everything now, there is no rush.  Take care of it when you have time, I'll get an email update when you change or add anything to the report
<alex_mayorga> can this be related to my AltGr key not working?
<Rocket2DMn> not likely
<alex_mayorga> I got permissions denied on the cp do I sudo?
<Rocket2DMn> that is either a hardware problem with the KB (broken key), a wrong choice of KB layouts, or a problem with X not recognizing the kb layout
<Rocket2DMn> yeah continue alex_mayorga
<Rocket2DMn> stop
<Rocket2DMn> dont sudo the cp command
<alex_mayorga> OK
<Rocket2DMn> just proceed with the tarballing command
<alex_mayorga> added the two files, would try the hibernate latter on, thanks a lot
<Rocket2DMn> no problem, ill finish the triage after you do that
<hggdh> and Wachovia?
<hggdh> darnitagain, wrong chat, sorry
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-07
<duanedesign> Could someone please look at bug #313642 I believe it needs to be set to 'Wishlist'. Thank You!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313642 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] miniupnpd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313642
<Rocket2DMn> duanedesign, those are workflow bugs for repository contributors and MOTUs and whatnot
<Rocket2DMn> i would leave them alone
<Rocket2DMn> unless you are getting involved with that stuff?
<duanedesign> nope, thank you
<Rocket2DMn> since you started on that bug, you may need to ask in #ubuntu-devel how to finish it up
<duanedesign> I will thank you
<Rocket2DMn> actually, nhandler if you got a sec from our meeting can you help out duanedesign
<nhandler> What is the problem?
<Rocket2DMn> packaging bug
<nhandler> duanedesign: What is the bug?
<Rocket2DMn> its above nhandler
<duanedesign> bug #313642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313642 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] miniupnpd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313642
<nhandler> Yeah, did you confirm that there are no duplicates and that it is not in the repos duanedesign ?
<bdmurray> you might find http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/needs-packaging/latest-needs-packaging.html helpful
<hggdh> duanedesign, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs for how-to
<duanedesign> nhandler: checked using rmadison did not find it in Ubuntu or Debian
<nhandler> Ok, then confirm it
<nhandler> Once you do, I'll wishlist it
<duanedesign> k, thank you very much for the help
<duanedesign> I am checking the link bdmurray provided for dups, one sec
<bdmurray> duanedesign: that does an rmadison look up too
<duanedesign> ok, thank you
<nhandler> duanedesign: I marked it as wishlist
<duanedesign> nhandler: thank you, I appreciate the help:)
<nhandler> you're welcome duanedesign
<crimsun> nhandler: mind acking bug 312566 and doing the subbing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312566 in grabcd "[jaunty] Please sync grabcd 0009-1 from http://www.cgarbs.de/stuff/grabcd_0009-1.dsc" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312566
<Ryan52> 0.o
<Ryan52> doesn't ubuntu give some 'real' repo to put those things in?
<crimsun> Ryan52: of course, but this package was in ubuntu long ago
<Ryan52> oh
<nhandler> crimsun: Looking now
<crimsun> Ryan52: the only reason it was even addressed is because i'm trawling through every last old bug
 * Ryan52 still feels confused by that explaination, but will let it go :)
<crimsun> it's fine if upstream wants to maintain it externally; that's his choice. it's Ubuntu's job to work with upstream to get it right.
<Ryan52> oh, ok.
<nhandler> crimsun: Is there a changelog for this version?
<nhandler> What changes does it introduce/remove from ubuntu?
<crimsun> nhandler: the changelog is in the source package; the major change is documented in bug 46447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46447 in grabcd "grabcd-encode's script has absurdly generic name" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46447
<crimsun> nhandler: there have never been ubuntu modifications. this source package has always been synced directly from upstream's repository.
<nhandler> Ok, just wanted to make sure
<crimsun> no prob, i appreciate you asking. (i used to ask, too, when i was core-dev)
<nhandler> crimsun: Looks good.
<bbechdol> evening everyone
<crimsun> nhandler: thanks for the ack
<nhandler> No problem crimsun
<dholbach> good morning
<greg-g> good night
<dholbach> hiya greg-g!
<greg-g> heya dholbach :)
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hiya dholbach
<ara> can anybody have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notification-daemon/+bug/131227
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ara> I guess no... :)
<ara> It is now public: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notification-daemon/+bug/131227
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ara> it is, but the bot is kind slow :)
<thekorn> ara, hi, looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notification-daemon it looks like this one has some duplicates
<ara> thekorn: yes, the bug has been there for quite a while, but now in jaunty, as you can read from my comments it is far more visible
<ara> thekorn: I think that this should be fixed in jaunty
<thekorn> ara, is this PopUp Notifications Settings dialog new in jaunty? cannot find it on intrepid
<thekorn> or maybe I'm blind
<tseliot> thekorn: it's either in System/Preferences or in System/Administration
<ara> thekorn: yes, PopUp Notifications Settings is new in Jaunty. which makes this bug easier to see
<ara> thekorn: if you see the original report, the bug was not trivial to reproduce, but now in jaunty is
<tseliot> ¡Hola ara! ;)
<ara> hey tseliot!!
<rick_w> Hello, is it normal that the shut down window pops _under_ my active apps when putting my machine to sleep?
<dholbach> would somebody like to give a session about backtraces and debugging stuff at Ubuntu Developer Week?
<dholbach> we still have some open slots available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<dholbach> pedro_: ^ who do you think could give such a session? :)
<andresmujica> i would like to help translating some bug related opensession to spanish...
<savvas> I've found a guy spamming at bugs.launchpad.net
<savvas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnomeui/+bug/187183/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187183 in libgnomeui "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> savvas: open a question on LP against malone, and let LP admins fix it!
<BUGabundo> or email the LP users ML
<savvas> on my way :)
<hggdh> or just go to #launchpad and comment there
<BUGabundo> hggdh: LP devs seem to prefer the other 2 !
<BUGabundo> so it get recored
<hggdh> BUGabundo, last times I contacted them was via #lp... but it is good to know
<BUGabundo> I'm not saying it won't work!
<BUGabundo> just that from what I've read on the ML, LP Answer 1st and them ML
<hggdh> heh, I understand, np ;-)
<BUGabundo> are the prefered way
<snap-l> OK, I'm a little perturbed
<snap-l> Bug 300694: I provided a core dump, but now I'm being asked to provide a backtrace.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300694 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed while downloading podcasts" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300694
<snap-l> It seems no matter how the program crashes, I'm not providing enough information.
<seb128> snap-l: that's because the retracing didn't give an useful backtrace
<snap-l> What would make it more useful?
<seb128> snap-l: that's a duplicate of bug #276603, pedro has just been quick to needinfo it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<snap-l> And why doesn't apport provide the info required?
<seb128> it does
<snap-l> orly?
<snap-l> Seems every time I submit an Apport generated bug, it flies back incomplete/need info.
<seb128> the retracing didn't work correctly though because the retracers were down for some time and the versions changed
<snap-l> (Sorry, you're reciving the brunt of some built-up frustration with the system. :) )
<snap-l> So it's better now?
<seb128> the retracers were stopped for a month due to technical issues
<seb128> they are restarted now
<seb128> but since versions changed a lot it's likely retracing will not always work on those
<snap-l> OK. I'll pull the talons and fireworks back for now.
<seb128> usually retracing works correctly on most of the bugs sent
<snap-l> Thanks for the explanation.
<seb128> you're welcome
<martinosamigos> hi everyone
<martinosamigos> is there a bug with samba on ubuntu server?
<Rocket2DMn> ok i need some help with bug 312259 - could the problem potentially be that the user isnt in the fuse usergroup?  i would expect something other than that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312259 in screen "Screen must be started with sudo on first use" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312259
<Rocket2DMn> s/usergroup/group
<andersk> Perhaps something bad happened to /etc/rcS.d/S70screen-cleanup -> /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup?
<Rocket2DMn> i had never even heard of that init script
<Rocket2DMn> the user did reinstall screen, and it didnt help
<andersk> Reinstalling doesn’t necessarily fix conffiles.  Purging and reinstalling would.
<Rocket2DMn> well, it's an in init script, it should have been removed upon uninstall
<Rocket2DMn> i can ask the use to --purge if youd like, but i want to consider other options, too
<andersk> Nope, initscripts in /etc, which makes them conffiles, and therefore they are only deleted on purge.
<Rocket2DMn> hm, news to me, ok then
<Rocket2DMn> I'll have the user purge and install again, can you think of anything else?
<andersk> That is my best guess, because /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup is responsible for creating /var/run/screen and setting the correct permissions (root:utmp).
<Rocket2DMn> yeah the permissions looked correct though
<andersk> He showed the permissions on /var/run, not the permissions on /var/run/screen.
<Rocket2DMn> thats why i wondered if it was a filesystem or user config problem
<Rocket2DMn> he showed both
<Rocket2DMn> ah wait
<andersk> I only see /var/run and /usr/bin/screen, not /var/run/screen.
<Rocket2DMn> so just have him sudo apt-get remove --purge screen  ?
<Rocket2DMn> then install it again?
<andersk> Unfortunately, ubuntu-desktop depends on screen.
<Rocket2DMn> well thats not good
<andersk> So you need sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge screen sudo apt-get install screen
<andersk> (er, those are two commands)
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, got it :)
<Rocket2DMn> alright andersk , we'll see what happens, thanks for the help
<bdmurray> james_w: is there a hardy backport of launchpadlib?
<james_w> bdmurray: I don't believe so
<bdmurray> james_w: do you have an idea of how much work it would involve?
<james_w> it would be 3 packages to backport I believe
<bdmurray> james_w: never mind, it seems to be installed on the server I'm on
<james_w> ah, ok
<bdmurray> lucky me!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-08
<itnet7> Bug #314494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314494 in samba "Cant install samba" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314494
<itnet7> I have a question about the handling of this bug if someone has a second :-)
<crimsun> ask away
<itnet7> Thanks crimsun, this wasn't really a bug, I just pointed the reporter in the right direction and solved their issue, how should I set the status? I am thinking Invalid because it wasn't really a bug, right?
<Ryan52> I didn't actually look at it, but maybe convert it to a question?
<crimsun> no, it's a bug
<crimsun> the package needs to handle nonexistent files gracefully
<crimsun> i.e., the action "remove" should not fail, and one should not need to "purge" to workaround the failure proceeding the "remove" action
<itnet7> oh, Should I then check to see if that same thing happens when I try removing samba, then confirm it, basically commenting what you just said about gracefully handling file removal if I have the same results as the reporter?
<Ryan52> well, no. I doubt that you'll be able to reproduce it.
<Ryan52> you should ask the submitter for more debugging information.
<Ryan52> or let a maintainer deal with that :)
<crimsun> itnet7: if you can reproduce it in a fully updated install (or vm), that would be great
<crimsun> i'll it to my TODO this evening
<crimsun> i'll add it* (...)
<itnet7> Thanks to you both...  I will bring up a vm and see If I can duplicate it too
<andresmujica> why don't we have  virtualbox ready images?
<andresmujica> the ones i've seen are vmware....
<andresmujica> and they seems forgotten...
<andresmujica> it would be helpful...
<Rocket2DMn> of what? ubuntu installs?
<andresmujica> although vmbuilder is pretty nice...
<andresmujica> yeap.. for reproducing bugs...
<Rocket2DMn> that would be nice, i use vbox, though i want to switch to vmware sometime i think
<andresmujica> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<andresmujica> have you tested 2.1?
<Rocket2DMn> i never got intrepid to run in a vm though
<andresmujica> the networking part is perfect.. all the vbox0, br0 hassle is gone!!
<Rocket2DMn> no i havent, im excited about the networking stuff though
<Rocket2DMn> no more bridging
<andresmujica> yeap! i was testing it today and it can use wlan0 or eth0, and that's pretty nice
<Rocket2DMn> is 2.1 in backports?
<andresmujica> the bad side of vms is the space consumption...
<Rocket2DMn> ah, its only in jaunty
<andresmujica> i've got my disk full because of them..
<andresmujica> i'm using virtualbox repo, so i've got the puel..
<Rocket2DMn> i dont have more than a handful of VMs, and i have plenty of space to go around
<Rocket2DMn> im still in hardy on this desktop, too
<Rocket2DMn> i wasnt sure my nvidia card would play nice with intrepid and dual head
<andresmujica> ohh, i've got the servers in hardy (well there're some still in dapper thou) and desktop with intrepid
<Rocket2DMn> cool, ive needed a stable setup on this box, it's too much of a pain dealing with upgrades when you gotta drag along nvidia drivers and vbox ose modules and whatnot
<Rocket2DMn> they kept throwing upgraded kernels at hardy, too
<andresmujica> for the modules try woth dkms
<andresmujica> it's great!
<andresmujica> there's a tiny bug with 1.6.6 you need to purge the package
<andresmujica> after that every time you update your kernel it would auto compile the new modules
<Rocket2DMn> 1.6.6 of what? dkms?
<andresmujica> vbox 1.6.6
<Rocket2DMn> i have 1.5.6
<andresmujica> a file was left at /var/lib/dkms that made the vbox's modules auto compilation fail..
<andresmujica> ohhh
<andresmujica> that's the good thing of vbox it's a nice piece of software, stable you don't feel the urge of upgrade
<Rocket2DMn> i havent used dkms at all, i probably should learn
<andresmujica> if i'm not wrong it's already at hardy...
<andresmujica> ls /var/lib/dkms
<Rocket2DMn> dkms_dbversion?
<Rocket2DMn> i just need to do an intrepid upgrade sometime, i suppose i'll get to that soon and pray that the nvidia stuff works ok
<andresmujica> around vbox 1.6.something they are using dkms, so it would put some vbox dirs on that..  but it's better to go directly to 2.1
<Rocket2DMn> they should backport 2.1 to intrepid
<andresmujica> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=212  (for nvidia thing  don't know how updated is the info thou)
<Rocket2DMn> thanks, i use his EnvyNG in Hardy b/c the drivers in the repos failed and so did a manual install
<Rocket2DMn> gonna go afk for a bit, catch ya later andresmujica
<andresmujica> ok!
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<maco> thekorn: hiya
<thekorn> hello maco
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> #314919 should be set to 'Wishlist'
<andresmujica> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> andresmujica: pong
<andresmujica> hi dholbach, how are u?
<dholbach> good good - how 'bout you?
<andresmujica> nice, thks... but i've messed with my 5-a-a-day
<andresmujica> i've changed my launchpad login
<andresmujica> and now there's 2 me on the stats page...
<andresmujica> :(
<dholbach> 2 you?
<dholbach> like two entries of yours?
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> andres-mujica
<andresmujica> and andres.mujica
<andresmujica> the new lp is andres.mujica
<dholbach> ah, here's what you can do:
<andresmujica> i've just managed to reconfigure .5-a-day within my hme, so i can report again..
 * andresmujica takes note
<dholbach>  - copy all the bug number of your  ~/.5-a-day-<old name>/data  to  ~/.5-a-day-<old name>/data   and in the new directory run  bzr commit -m "merged old bug numbers"; bzr push
<dholbach>  - try to delete the old branch in code.launchpad.net/~<new lp login>
<dholbach> if that doesn't work out, just forget about the old one :)
<andresmujica> ok let me try...
<andresmujica> copy from old name to new name, right?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> copy the bug numbers of the one file to the other one
<andresmujica> ok, it seems it's done..
<dholbach> alright
<andresmujica> hey, where's the debugging procedure for hibernate (suspend to DISK) ??
<andresmujica> oo oh i've found it..
<bddebian> Boo
<torkiano> hello all
<torkiano> anyone can mark bug 214439 as triaged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214439 in xserver-xorg-video-tdfx "Quake engine games freeze if video settings changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214439
<hggdh> torkiano, why triaged? the bug is still in status new; also, the last entry states "... I think ...", which does not sound, to me, as being a confirmation
<cyril__> Hello
<bdmurray> cyril__: hello
<cyril__> I make some work on bug 298592, but i don't know how to propose more work on this bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298592 in kdebase-workspace "KDM can't use language choosen in systemsettings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298592
<bdmurray> I'm bring it up in #kubuntu-devel
<bdmurray> james_w: What is the workflow for your merge proposal in Launchpad?
<james_w> bdmurray: from the link in the email you can write a review and vote on it
<james_w> if you are happy with it then you can merge as normal
<james_w> then edit the merge proposal to change the status to "merged"
<james_w> you do that by clicking the edit link next to the status, near the top of the page
<james_w> it's a lot better than it was, but it's still not quite there
<james_w> though if you merge and push to launchpad it may mark it as merged automatically, I can't remember
<bdmurray> neat, and how did you request the merge proposal?
<james_w> "Propose this branch for merging" or similar on the branch page
<james_w> I believe you will be able to do it via email soon
<james_w> and through the API one day
<greg-g> ahhh, "one day" ;)
<bdmurray> yes, "one day" is on my calendar but it keeps moving
<greg-g> I know what you mean! It keeps hopping around, just out of my reach.
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> it would seem that all main media players in ubuntu 8.04 fail epically when trying to play media, because of bugs in playlist implementations
<LimCore> I find this highly embarassing.  Is it possible to make some meta-bug and therefore resolve it with higher priority (not just one program fails, but all that could do given task)
<greg-g> LimCore: it would make most sense to report specific application bugs. no need for a metabug
<greg-g> metabugs tend to be overlooked by the people who actually do the fixing
<greg-g> the prefered first step would be to submit (or find) a bug with steps to reproduce in launchpad and then also the upstream's bug tracker (since they are the ones who actually know the code of the application)
<LimCore> ehh ok
<greg-g> does that not make sense?
<LimCore> it makes
<LimCore> but volounteers alone seem to not always give expected result in timely maner
<greg-g> I don't think that contradicts anything I said above
<greg-g> if there is an issue, please report it
<LimCore> ok I will
<greg-g> thanks.
<Rocket2DMn> any chance i can get another triager to have a look at my bug 313567 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313567 in linux "[Jaunty] Suspend/resume restarts X session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313567
<Rocket2DMn> it would be a shame if that behavior made it through to jaunty release
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, is this on Jaunty?
<Rocket2DMn> yessir
<Rocket2DMn> somebody tagged it as regression-potential, it is indeed a regression
<hggdh> hum. I will give it a go, and see if it I am also affected
<hggdh> brb
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: regression-potential means it is in a regression in the development release
<Rocket2DMn> ah, news to me thanks bdmurray
<Rocket2DMn> btw bdmurray i just gave ubuntu-bug a test (it exists in hardy, not just intrepid).  i'll update my guide when the forums are stable
<hggdh> back
<Rocket2DMn> any luck hggdh >
<hggdh> no, I resumed without even being asked for password
<hggdh> on the other hand, I got a kernel oops
<hggdh> heh
<Rocket2DMn> lol
<hggdh> let me see what was the oops
<hggdh> interesting: this is where I got the oops: 426656660207002
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> Component: resume devices
<Rocket2DMn> where are you pulling the oops from? kern.log?
<hggdh> dmesg
<Rocket2DMn> ah k
<Rocket2DMn> whoa X got all messed up wheni resumed this time, WHAT is going on!
<Rocket2DMn> i like how TTYs come and go on that laptop, sometimes they work sometimes they dont
 * LimCore cleans room
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, I am no expert on suspend (*never* supended before): are you expected to re-authenticate?
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, normally it is like a locked screen, it just wants your password
<LimCore> (sorry, wrong window)
<Rocket2DMn> whats happening here is that X session is restarted, so i have to login all over again
<hggdh> I go *no* request:
<hggdh> so you get a GDM restart, I get my session as it was
<Rocket2DMn> check your power options
<hggdh> and a koops
<Rocket2DMn> yeah youre supposed to get your session back, just as you left it
<hggdh> Yes, I expect I would get the session as it was, but I also expected to have to authenticate
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, what is you kernel package version?
<Rocket2DMn> 2.6.28-4-generic
 * hggdh is running 2.6.28-3-generic ... 2.6.28-4.9 fails to load
<Rocket2DMn> i had the problem all through jaunty as long as i remmeber
<hggdh> ah, got apport kicked on the koops
<hggdh> reporting it
<Rocket2DMn> i was hoping to get my bug triaged, i reported it last weekend
<Rocket2DMn> since i cant really triage my own bug :(
<hggdh> weird... apport states problem cannot be reported, because linux-image-2.6.28-3-generic is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<hggdh> now THAT is surprising
<Rocket2DMn> lol, file it against linux
<hggdh> yes, but I am losing apport's auto upload of problem data. This is ridiculous
<bdmurray> hggdh: it might be because your kernel is not up to date
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, any idea about my suspend/resume bug?
<hggdh> bdmurray, I can understand if this is the reason but: (1) the message is misleading; (2) I cannot boot with current -4
<hggdh> hum. Will try another boot on current, JIC
<hggdh> brb
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: looking
<bdmurray> can you add your menu.lst file to the bug?
<Rocket2DMn> sure
<Rocket2DMn> done
<hggdh> yay, I drop straight into BusyBox on 2.6.28-4
<bdmurray> your kernel isn't trying to resume from suspend
<bdmurray> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<bdmurray> # defoptions=quiet splash
<hggdh> no, this is on a full reboot
<Rocket2DMn> i dont understand bdmurray , i did two installs of jaunty
<Rocket2DMn> you just listed 2 comments
<bdmurray> Sorry, I was confused about suspend vs hibernate
<Rocket2DMn> k
<bdmurray> The output of dmesg after resuming from suspend might be helpful
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: also have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend ?
<Rocket2DMn> o_0 i swore that was attached already, lol, ill get that right away
<Rocket2DMn> yeah i know about that page, thanks
<Rocket2DMn> you want me to do that stuff on the wiki page or just get the dmesg?
<Rocket2DMn> ah i had the dmesg.txt file i just neve ruploaded it
<Rocket2DMn> alright bdmurray , i uploaded dmesg, i havent done the wiki page stuff yet
<Rocket2DMn> thanks for sticking through this
<bdmurray> Its probably really an X bug
<Rocket2DMn> i thought it might be, i filed it under linux b/c it is suspend resume though
<Rocket2DMn> i discussed it in here before i filed it i think
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, would you make a note on the bug of your analysis and change the package as necessary?  it would be nice to have a more professional opinion on the report so that the X guys don't think i'm crazy
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: you could ping someone in #ubuntu-x and see what they thing
<Rocket2DMn> k, i'm in there now bdmurray , thank you
<Rocket2DMn> we'll see if anybody bites
<woody86> how can I mark a bug as 'wishlist'?
<crimsun> you need to be in bugcontrol
<crimsun> which bug?
<woody86> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/315248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315248 in vlc "vlc does not have a Report a bug button" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimsun> marked
<woody86> how can I do that in the future?
<crimsun> you need to join bugcontrol
<woody86> ah, how can I do that? :)
<crimsun> see the topic
<crimsun> Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<woody86> crimsun-  ah, thanks again :)
<crimsun> yw
<woody86> out of curiosity, would you guys mark this one as 'Wishlist' too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/315263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315263 in ubuntu "New Package Music Organizer" [Undecided,In progress]
<bdmurray> woody86: yes, it's a bit improperly formatted too.  it should be tagged 'needs-packaging' and the title should actually have [needs-packaging] in the front of it
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-09
<woody86> bdmurray-  ok, thanks :)
<woody86> bdmurray-  could you mark it as 'Wishlist' for me?
<crimsun> i already did
<woody86> ok, thx :)
<woody86> since you guys are on a roll, can someone mark this as a ''Wishlist" too? And do you think my comment is ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/315257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315257 in ubiquity "Installer and color sight problems" [Undecided,New]
<woody86> ok, nvm my comment. It was longer until I accidentally clicked away from the page and lost it
<woody86> could someone mark this one as 'wishlist' too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-cd-burner/+bug/315179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315179 in nautilus-cd-burner "If ISO won't fit on CD-RW, tell user before erasing CD" [Undecided,New]
<Rocket2DMn> woody86, done
<woody86> tyvm Rocket2DMn :)
<Rocket2DMn> np
<woody86> ok, I'll try to stop bugging all you guys now :)
<Lupine> One of my bugs was marked as duplicate, and pointed me to here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/280675
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<Lupine> however...upon visiting that page, I get:  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Lupine> lol...kind of like that ubottu message :-)
<Lupine> how can I monitor/subscribe to this bug?
<hggdh> Lupine, try again, please
<Lupine> :) you're like a magician or something
<Lupine> ty
<hggdh> welcome. And, no, I am not a magician. I looked up for private data, could not see any, and unset the private status
<hggdh> it is not really correct to set as duplicate to a private bug...
 * hggdh thinks it is not kosher, that is
<Lupine> yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking, but I guess the guy just made a little mistake
<Lupine> thanks for correcting
<tcole> hm
<tcole> so I've got a kernel bug which I'm not entirely sure should go upstream to the kernel proper or not
<tcole> it's kind of related to changes we've made on our side
<Rocket2DMn> tcole, have you filed in on Launchpad yet?
<tcole> oh yes
<tcole> I've got a patch attached and everything
<tcole> actually it was an existing bug that I was looking into
<tcole> bug #300143
<Rocket2DMn> do you have a link ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300143 in linux "tablet devices show up as non-functional joysticks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300143
<Rocket2DMn> eh old school kernel hacker here eh
<tcole> er, no, actually
<tcole> just an old school hacker who can usually find his way around a source tree pretty quickly
<Rocket2DMn> cool, did you just want us to finish the triage on the bug?
<tcole> I guess so; I'm a little fuzzy on what the next steps would be in this particular case
<Rocket2DMn> we dont assign bugs to the kernel team anymore, but i can finish the triage on it to grab their attention
<tcole> ah, ok
<tcole> yes, please
<Rocket2DMn> alright, done
<tcole> awesome, thanks
<Rocket2DMn> no problem, thank you for looking into it
<askand> Hi, Why is bug 313502 invalid? Is there another report like that I can comment on or should I start a new?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313502 in nautilus "Nautilus segfaults on insertion of CD/DVD or USB-drives" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313502
<Ryan52> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. However, your crash report is either missing or challenging to deal with as a '.crash' file. Please follow these instructions to have apport report a new bug about your crash that can be dealt with by the automatic retracer.
<Ryan52> that's why it's invalid.
<crimsun> askand: because there wasn't enough information to debug. i've reset it to New.
<Ryan52> gah. crimsun fixed it before I could finish what I was saying :p
<askand> haha thanks :)
<crimsun> askand: a little-known hint: check the activity log
<crimsun> you'll be able to more easily correlate why certain Statuses are set
<ashbringer> Should I file a bug against vrms for finding packages non-free under the DFSG? I don't know how mainline Ubuntu aligns itself, but I do remember that when Gobuntu was alive, it followed FSF guidelines and there was some talk of patching vrms to take off the non-DFSG-free packages.
<askand> ah nice tips, wasnt aware of that
<crimsun> ashbringer: yes
<ashbringer> crimsun: Separate bug per misidentified package or one bug for all of them?
 * nhandler notes that there is a greasemonkey script that displays the activity log data on the comment page
<crimsun> ashbringer: well, i may have misunderstood the original question. would you clarify "finding packages non-free under the DFSG?"
<crimsun> nhandler: needs fixing. the correlation between person triaging and the activity is sometimes very wrong
<crimsun> not to mention it doesn't handle localtime, etc., but i don't mind it so much, since i just read the activity log regardless
<nhandler> crimsun: I've noticed. But it does still come in handy. Although my favorite is the one that shows the teams/karma next to a person ;)
<ashbringer> crimsun: The DFSG applies the Four Freedoms to all works, including non-functional ones like media, icons, documentation, and the like. The FSF holds that there is a difference between functional (software) and non-functional (media, icons, documentation) works. So, the package gdb-doc, for instance, is non-free because it includes a back-cover text which (afaik) cannot be modified or removed.
<ashbringer> As well as invariant sections, which cannot be modified or removed.
<crimsun> ashbringer: from the Description, "In some cases, the opinions of Richard M. Stallman and the Debian project have diverged since this program was originally written.  In such cases, this program follows the Debian Free Software Guidelines."
<ashbringer> But Ubuntu follows (or followed) the FSF guidelines. Does that not overrule the Description?
<crimsun> ashbringer: gdb-doc is in main, so yes, the Description needs to be clarified
<ashbringer> So would it be helpful to file bug reports for vrms against packages that are FSF-free, but not DFSG-free? Or would it only be helpful to file bug reports for packages labeled non-free which are in main?
<crimsun> ashbringer: i would follow the main/universe/multiverse redistributability guidelines
<ashbringer> Meaning what in terms of this?
<crimsun> ashbringer: vrms needs to be aligned with current archive acceptance standards
<ashbringer> So it should only report packages as non-free if they're in restricted?
<crimsun> ashbringer: in terms of your original question, it would be filing a bug against vrms to honour restricted / multiverse as opposed to main / universe
<ashbringer> So then, I should file bugs against packages vrms flags as non-free if the package is in main / universe. Should I file one bug per package or do it all in a big bug and update that as I find new violations?
<crimsun> ashbringer: how would filing bugs against those source packages help?
<crimsun> ("those" vice vrms)
<ashbringer> No, one bug against vrms per package.
<crimsun> err, i would just file one bug against vrms and use the Description as a whiteboard of sorts
<ashbringer> Meaning what exactly?
<ashbringer> (Sorry for all the questions, I'm a bit of a noob and don't want to make too big of a mistake.)
<crimsun> file a bug affecting vrms. in the Description, list the names of the sources packages that vrms flags incorrectly.
<ashbringer> Alright. I'll do that. thanks for your help.
<ziroday> Can I have bug #315316 marked as wishlist please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315316 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mtp2lastfm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315316
<nellery> ziroday: done
<ziroday> nellery: thanks!
<andresmujica> one q about the coming global bug jam
<MTecknology> It's insave to think their's 7,260 bugs in Ubuntu that can expire....
<crimsun> there are many tens of thousands more
<MTecknology> I wonder if Ubuntu will ever have less than 10,000 open bugs against it?
<MTecknology> that'd be pretty cool
<nhandler> MTecknology: Who knows, we might accomplish that with the Global Bug Jam. Anyone remember the numbers from the last one?
<MTecknology> It's sad how many bs bugs there are - I'm still trying to learn how to triage
<andresmujica> i've just seen 896 bugs jammed
<andresmujica> err
<andresmujica> 862
<andresmujica> http://blog.grossmeier.net/2008/08/11/last-post-about-the-gbj/
<direw0lf> Could someone set bug #315257 to wishlist? It looks like someone wrote it would be put on wishlist 3 hours ago, but it is still at undecided importance. Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315257 in ubiquity "Installer and color sight problems (Colorblindness)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315257
<MTecknology> If I could, I would :(
<Hobbsee> direw0lf: i think that's a real bug.
<Hobbsee> a design issue, yes.
<Hobbsee> but not a wishlist bug.
<andresmujica> shouldn't we open tickets at bug tracking software websites, so they learn about the bug plugin API ? http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/announcing-the-launchpad-plugin-api-spec
 * MTecknology hugs Hobbsee
<MTecknology> I'm trying to triage but I keep hitting on bugs that just need an invalid state...
<persia> MTecknology, That too is helpful :)
<direw0lf> Is there a mentoring program for bugsquad? I find times when I think I know how to triage a bug, but would like to have somebody "watch over my shoulder," so to speak.
<MTecknology> persia: I kinda wanna run through every one of the bugs that are ready to expire and ask if it's still an issue...
<MTecknology> direw0lf: I've been shooting for the same thing a few times. I use this channel for that
<direw0lf> I put questions in the channel, too...just hate to add to the IRC noise for everyone by asking my own nagging questions. :)
<MTecknology> persia: You ever get upset with people asking to make sure they're doing the right things with a bug?
<persia> Not here.  I get annoyed sometimes when people ask if a change was correct in a bug comment.
<persia> I also get annoyed when someone asks "Does this still happen" to a bug that's trivially reproducible, and it's my bug, and I have to say "Yes".
<persia> direw0lf, Please, ask away.  That's why we have this channel.
<direw0lf> Thanks. I warn you, though, that I will probably ask a few stupid questions as I learn this. I've used Linux for years, and started my career doing tech support, but this is the first time I've combined the two, so I'm sure I will make some clumsy n00b mistakes.
<MTecknology> direw0lf: They probably won't be as bas as mine ;) - This helps a lot though - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<direw0lf> MTecknology: I have a permanent Firefox window open on that page. :)
<MTecknology> lol
<direw0lf> The bug how-tos are excellent
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<tawmas> Hi, I'm trying to obtain a backtrace for bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/315373 and I need some guidance. Also, apport kicked in while I was reproducing the bug, and I'd like to know if there's a way to attach that report to the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315373 in nautilus "nautilus segfaults on insertion or removal of removable media" [Medium,Incomplete]
<persia> tawmas, Did apport not give you the option of submitting a bug?
<persia> One strategy is to submit the apport bug, mark it as a dupe, and then leave a comment in the master saying "recent apport trace available from bug #nnnnnn"
<persia> That's probably easier than trying to get the trace manually.
<tawmas> persia, It did
<tawmas> persia, Ok, I'll do that way
<tawmas> persia, btw, I was lost on installing the debuggins symbols for nautilus. The wiki page I was directed to lacks directions for Jaunty
<persia> tawmas, Which page?
<tawmas> persia, was directed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash, which links here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<persia> Oh, just replace "intrepid" with "jaunty" if you're running jaunty.
<tawmas> persia, Ok, thought so, but I saw I have nautilus-dbg installed and wondered if it was the same
<persia> Bah.  My browser crashed trying to edit that.  Could you put a note on DebuggingProgramCrash to avoid confusion in the future?
<tawmas> persia, Don't know if I have permissions to, let me try
<tawmas> persia, it says "Immutable Page"
<tawmas> persia, btw, apport just timed out while uploading the report
<persia> Immunatble page?  I'll try again then.
<persia> tawmas, Worked for me.  Dunno why.  Is that change less confusing, or should I be more explicit?
<tawmas> persia, what did you change?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash?action=diff&rev2=65&rev1=64
<tawmas> persia, I'd prefer something more explicit
<persia> OK.
<persia> tawmas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash?action=diff&rev2=66&rev1=64 is closer?
<tawmas> persia: That looks perfect, thanks!
<tawmas> persia, btw, I got the debug symbols installed. Do I get it right that I need to attach to the running nautilus?
<persia> tawmas: If you're using the gdb method, yes.
<persia> Personally, I just use apport.
<persia> Even when I don't submit a bug, I find it's easier to use apport-retrace against the .crash report than to use gdb.
<tawmas> I used gdb because apport timed out
<persia> But maybe that's just because I don't like gdb that much.
<persia> apport timed out at which stage?  Saving the crash file, or submitting the bug?
<tawmas> Submitting
<persia> Check /var/crash
<persia> In there you should have a crash file.
<tawmas> do'h
<persia> Try running apport-retrace against that crash file.
<tawmas> Well, at least I learned how to obtain a backtrace with gdb :-)
<persia> You'll have to read the man page: by default it seems to like to get the files from launchpad bugs, but it can work locally.
<tawmas> persia, will look into that. Thanks for your help. I've added the backtrace I got with gdb
<BUGabundo> good mornign
<BUGabundo> is anyone seeing new bugs about ssh keys?
<BUGabundo> maybe gnome-keyring (2.25.4.1-0ubuntu1) ?
<BUGabundo_work> my ssh key got renamed some how today, and I couldn't access bzr.lp
<BUGabundo> filed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/315398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315398 in gnome-keyring "ssh key renamed (possibly) after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: could you open that bug to bugzilla.gnome.org?
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: I don't confirm the bug for what is worth and I doubt we will get a pertinent reply on launchpad since there is no gnome-keyring hacker there
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: okay
<BUGabundo_work> let me look for my login for gnome BTS
<Nickname> Hey all, i signed up with bugsquad just today. ------ I'm looking at starting off on assigning packages. Anyone have tips on finding the correct package related to the bug discription?
<Hobbsee> apt-cache search <terms> will often help find the binary it's for (or it'll be obvious by the report)
<Hobbsee> you can use apt-cache madison <packagename> to get the source name of the package, and assign it there.
<Nickname> Sweet advise Hobbsee, thanks for the help
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Laibsch> Hi,
<Laibsch> Can somebody please upload my patch from bug 254228 to intrepid-proposed?  It fixes a quite serious error in sqlite3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254228 in sqlite3 "division error in sqlite 3.5.9-5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254228
<pedro_> Laibsch: try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<Laibsch> OK, thanks
<pedro_> np
<Laibsch> but isn't that about Jaunty?
<Laibsch> well, let's give it a try
<tjcertified> hello
<MrKanister> hello tjcertified
<torkiano> Is correct mark bug 214439 as triaged? Anyone can do it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214439 in xserver-xorg-video-tdfx "Quake engine games freeze if video settings changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214439
<MTecknology> So - I want to do a little triaging - but I keep having a hard time getting going on it
<MTecknology> It seems I lose my ability to debug when I have a working system
<bdmurray> MTecknology: What do you mean?
<MTecknology> My system is working 100% on 9.04. I can't find any bugs and I can't find any bugs I have any experience in
<MTecknology> I want to help though
<bdmurray> You could look at testing some applications maybe?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases
<MTecknology> hrm - I never setup printing on this thing
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-10
<Rocket2DMn> hey, if a bug report has a .crash attached, is there generally enough information in it to finish the triage?
<Rocket2DMn> see bug 315623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315623 in nautilus "[jaunty] weird crash is specific directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315623
<Rocket2DMn> or do we need a full backtrace too?
<crimsun> the more pertinent info, the better
<Rocket2DMn> lol well yeah, but is it needed?
<crimsun> yes, absolutely
<Rocket2DMn> ok, ill ask him to get one then, thanks
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, actually a .crash will not help much -- it is better to have apport process the .crash and open a bug with the results
<Rocket2DMn> ok, thanks
<hggdh> of course, if the reporter posts a nice backtrace/stacktrace, then it should be a good step, but the apport-generated data is usually more complete
<PrivateVoid> hey guys...
<nhandler> Hey PrivateVoid
<PrivateVoid> For the global bug jam I am thinking of running it at a local book store
<PrivateVoid> with a projector display of the bugs we are working on..
<PrivateVoid> and thinking of making it like a telethon...
<PrivateVoid> make sense?
<nhandler> Yeah, it makes sense PrivateVoid
<PrivateVoid> I assume we can project the 5-A-Day stats in addition to the bug list...
<PrivateVoid> We get three TVs and a giant projector screen.
<nhandler> PrivateVoid: Just open http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/ in a browser
<PrivateVoid> cool
<nhandler> PrivateVoid: Do they have internet access and outlets?
<PrivateVoid> yes and yes
<nhandler> Then you are good to go
<PrivateVoid> plus the projectors and three TVs that can be used to display things
<nhandler> Sounds awesome. What bookstore is this?
<PrivateVoid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20090108
<PrivateVoid> Barnes & Noble
<PrivateVoid> the TVs are not in the picture
<PrivateVoid> but are on the side walls and just outside the glass doors above the entrance
<nhandler> PrivateVoid: That B&N looks awesome. I wounder if the one by me has a room like that
<PrivateVoid> You should check it out...
<PrivateVoid> it is a nice public place with exposure...
<PrivateVoid> I need to get some posters made to display when we are there
<nhandler> PrivateVoid: Thanks, but I don't think I will be flying out to NY to see a B&N
<PrivateVoid> No, I mean the one near you
<PrivateVoid> you should check that one out
<PrivateVoid> to see if it has a room like that
<nhandler> Yeah, I will the next time I am there. I know they have a large Starbucks inside, but I don't remember seeing a conference room
<PrivateVoid> almost all of them have a 'meeting' room...
<PrivateVoid> but they might look a bit different
<PrivateVoid> and not all of them have free wireless
<crimsun> Lupine: please don't triage general "no sound" bugs to affect alsa-driver. use 'linux' instead.
<crimsun> Lupine: this policy is noted at the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and greatly assists the audio team
<crimsun> (otherwise i end up losing quite a few resources retriaging)
<Java_Head> bug #315637 i think the bug should be set to 'wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315637 in ubuntu "please package PowerMan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315637
<Tycho451> Hi everybody, I installed the libc6-i686 upgrade that came up last night (~10h ago), which failed and now I can't boot. chroot from a rescue cd brings a segmentation fault and the forums are down :(
<Tycho451> Can anybody here help me or point me in the right direction?
<def13b> Tycho451: the ubuntu channel is the one your after I think
<Tycho451> Thank you
<Lupine> crimsun, will do....thx for the info!
<afflux> Java_Head: needs-packaging bugs are usually nothing for brainstorm.
<afflux> Java_Head: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs, I updated to bug accordingly
<Java_Head> Bug #315740 I think the bug should be set to 'wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315740 in ubuntu "Breton keyboard layout C'HWERTY not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315740
<persia> I don't think 315740 should be "wishlist".  Users of that keyboard will have a hard time.  I'd suggest Low or Medium.
<afflux> I just received a mail from a user asking me to fix bug 205364. This doesn't seem to be known to upstream yet. Should I report it to upstream and wait until they fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205364 in emerald "Repositories tab missing in emerald-theme-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205364
<Hobbsee> afflux: that'd be a good start.
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, you told me initially that ubuntu-bug existed in Intrepid, but I also saw it in Hardy.  Is it not in Hardy by default (like, did I get it with another package at some point)?
<Rocket2DMn> I just finished adding a tidbit about ubuntu-bug to my beginners guide
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, or is it just that in intrepid you don't need the -p option?
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: I was checking on a hardy server, I think it is in Hardy desktop
<Rocket2DMn> alright, i wasnt entirely sure so i just said an up-to-date Hardy
<Rocket2DMn> i saw that there is a newer version of apport hardy-updates
<Rocket2DMn> thought it may have come with that
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tor/+bug/314585 - is anyone working on it, or sohuld I make it public to give it more attention or what?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<LimCore> tor crashes for me
 * LimCore also reports it upstream
<Rocket2DMn> not allowed to view that
<Ryan52> it should only be private if it contains information that the submitter doesn't want other (untrustable) people to see.
<Ryan52> so if you're fine with all the information in the attachements being public, and you're the submitter, then make it public.
<LimCore> so far just the backtrace of coredump of crash
<Ryan52> okay, but does that contain anything that you don't want other people to see?
<LimCore> well it crashed quickly, so if it is indeed exploit (DoS?) then its probably well known already
<Ryan52> (passwords, bank numbers, etc etc)
<LimCore> since I didnt attache the core, therefore no
<persia> As long as the coredump itself is done, and the backtrace doesn't contain something like your credit-card number, it ought be safe.
<persia> s/done/gone/
<LimCore> well, with tor, and running as a relay, full dump would contain some private keys
 * Ryan52 nods
<persia> RIght, but the backtrace might not: you'd have to examine the files to determine if they are safe.
<LimCore> hmm ok I will just report to upstream.. but I guess they will say "zomfg 0.1.x ??? why not 0.2.x"
<LimCore> if I will remove some information from bug report, and then make it public,  then the older version will remain private etc?
<persia> Not really.  The deleted information becomes deleted.
<persia> I believe it may be possible for the LP admins to restore it, but that's not the same as the old report being private.
<LimCore> oh well it looks like its fine. private key is probably longer then 40 char string
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tor/+bug/314585
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<Ryan52> here's a stupid question: why can't I see the bug?
<LimCore> well it is now public
<Ryan52> I'm bug control, I think..
<LimCore> Ryan52: perhaps you have to be in security team?
<Ryan52> oh.
<Ryan52> makes sense.
<LimCore> dunno, guessing.. :) it is now public
<LimCore> why my bug above is no longer considered security issue?
<Ryan52> check the activity log, ask the person who changed it?
<kees> I made it not a security bug -- it's only a crash from what I can see
<persia> The trick is that if one has a crash in something like tor or revelation or gnupg, it's not a security bug, although it may well be a security issue.  That a crash bug may make a system insecure is different from a securityy bug.
 * LimCore thinks of last epic rsa/dsa ssh bug an shutters
<LimCore> if it would be up to me I would tread all bugs as security in openpgp, ssh, tor, iptables and few related
<kees> if this is more than a crash, I'm all ears.  :)
<LimCore> well no idea :)
<LimCore> I will wait what upstream says
<LimCore> kees: is such imortant program crashes, I would lost my trust in it's quality, and think it may as well have other insecure places leading to real exploit not just some crash
<LimCore> also, if one is able to crash tor relay nodes (on ubuntu) then this is bad for secuiryt
<LimCore> would it be anyway possible to use more up to date version of tor?
<kees> I'm not very familiar with tor myself.  are you able to crash tor with special traffic?
<LimCore> I dont know that yet. but it craashed very faslty, in like first 10 hours of operation, so something seems really wrong
 * Hobbsee wonders if LimCore has been drinking too much tonight.
<Hobbsee> fastly?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-11
 * LimCore gives Hobbsee the correcting-trivial-typos-while-reading award
 * Hobbsee gives LimCore the "12 errors in 2 screens of text" award back
<Hobbsee> interesting.  there are later versions of tor, even packaged.
 * LimCore wonders why Hobbsee picks on spelling mistakes, and hands a copy of netiquete, however is that spelled
<LimCore> well I am on 8.04 (amd64) on this box
<Hobbsee> not just spelling, grammar too.  and it makes it hard to read.
<LimCore> Really?
 * Hobbsee points out https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<Hobbsee> (found from the tor site)
<LimCore> mhm, yet in ubuntu 8.04 amd64 this version is the newest available. What to do to have the newest debian one in ubuntu 8.04 also?
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Hobbsee> guess it could get backported too, if someone tested the jaunty version on 8.04
<LimCore> Overall tor seems to be in havy development. Many bugfixes including security fixes. I guess it would be really good for secuirty to keep it up-to-date, same as I ssh is (I hope)
<persia> LimCore, well, tor tends to mix bugfixes & security updates with new features still.  I don't yet have the impression that they are handling long-term support for any releases.
<persia> To keep something up-to-date for a release post-release, it's typically expected that upstream is maintaining the versiown that was released separately from trunk (which many upstreams do).
<persia> When this isn't the case, it needs lots of review and testing for each version to be considered.
<Rocket2DMn> cprofitt, youre changing your name too?
<cprofitt> yes
<Rocket2DMn> and congrats on membership
<Rocket2DMn> :)
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> the investigation is over...
<cprofitt> so I can be me again...
<Rocket2DMn> i still have your resume around somewhere, too...
<cprofitt> though PrivateVoid has more zip than my real name
<Rocket2DMn> do they let your LP name change, too?
<cprofitt> yes
<cprofitt> I have to wait for the forum staff to say ok to the name change though
<Rocket2DMn> wait why are we talking in this channel, back to the BT
<Rocket2DMn> my bad
<anakron> HI all
<anakron> i have some problems to reproduce a bug of qterm
<anakron> i dont know how to compile it, because i get a problem when i tried to compile:   'Unknown CMake command "qt4_wrap_ui"
<anakron> someone can help?
<Hobbsee> have you installed cmake?
<anakron> yes
<Hobbsee> oh, make install cmake.  hrm.
<anakron> where? anywhere?
<anakron> ...im not compiling cmake
 * Hobbsee suggests adapting http://www.nabble.com/newbie-compile-question-td14422765.html for your use
<anakron> XD
<anakron> ok thanks
 * Hobbsee also suggests googling errors, as that was the first google result...
 * Ryan52 thinks that Hobbsee must really like to talk in third person ;)
<anakron> :)
<Lupine> Please mark as WishList: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/305865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305865 in gnome-screensaver "changing sound turns off screen saver" [Undecided,New]
 * hggdh thinks nobody talks in the third person -- it is just a figment of a deranged imagination
 * Palintheus agrees
<Rocket2DMn> Lupine, added that bug to wishlist
<marmuta> hi, I'm trying to get a backtrace for gnome-system-monitor. are there dbg symbols in the repos? can't find them
<persia> marmuta, Have you enabled the ddebs repo?
<persia> !backtrace
<ubottu> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<marmuta> thanks, didn't know about ddebs. is that ddebs.ubuntu.com?
<persia> Yep.
<persia> Some packages provide a -dbg package, but just about everything has a -dbgsym.
<marmuta> almost there, where do I get the public key for ddebs? can't find anything about it in the wiki
 * persia digs at the wiki
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<marmuta> thank you persia, symbols are installed, but now gdb doesn't stop anymore :/
<persia> heh.  heisenbug.  Annoying those.  If you enable apport, does it trap it?
<marmuta> does apport get better backtraces?
<marmuta> i'll try
<persia> apport doesn't get better backtraces, but sometimes it works when things don't run under gdb.
<persia> apport traps the coredump into a .crash file in /var/crash, and you can use apport-retrace to dig out a stack trace, so the program isn't actually running under gdb.
<marmuta> good, i'll see what i can do
<marmuta> but wait, g-s-m still doesn't run, the bug is still there, just gdb doesn't stop
<persia> Now I'm confused.  Is the bug not a crash?
<marmuta> i tried handle SIGABORT stop nopass
<persia> That ought to crash it.
<marmuta> no, i believe its an uncaught exception
<persia> How is the application failing?
<marmuta> i just comes back in the terminal and gdb said before Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted.
<marmuta> now it says exited normally but nothing shows up
<persia> Stepping back.  Before you did anything, how was the application failing?
<marmuta> running it on the comand line just came back, no error
<persia> And what did you expect it to do?
<marmuta> in gdb i got sigabrt and a callstack in terminate, the clibs finall exception exit
<marmuta> i expected it to open the window :) which it didnt
<persia> And you installed the debugging symbols, and now what does it do?
<marmuta> still the same, with the difference that gdb doen't show anything unusual...still no window
<persia> And if you enable apport, does it trap a crash?
<marmuta> i was about to do that, i'm currently figuring out how i disabled it :)
<persia> It was probably disabled for you when the release happened :)  Look in /etc/default
<persia> I don't advocate doing more than enabling apport, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed provides instructions.
<marmuta> ... it was already enabled=1
<persia> And if you run a while true; echo hello and then kill it, does apport trigger?
<persia> Sorry, that's `while true; do echo hello; done`
<marmuta> i did the sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$' from the wiki, didnt trigger
<persia> Have you restarted apport since you enabled it?
<marmuta> yep i did what the wiki you gave me said: sudo /etc/init.d/apport start
<persia> Odd.  Should have worked.  You have apport installed, I presume?
<marmuta> lol, i'll check
<marmuta> yes, but not apport-retrace
<persia> Well, I'm confused how to suggest you proceed.
<persia> Sounds like you've got a crash, but when you install the debugging symbols, you can't get the crash.
<persia> Usually, the way around this is to use apport to catch the crash without gdb, and apport-retrace to get the trace.
<persia> With apport not working, I've no idea how to get a useful trace.
<persia> Or if the application just works normally with the debugging symbols, that means the strip caused an issue, but that doesn't sound like what you've found.
<marmuta> i wouldnt call it a crash, it's more a forced exit, maybe that's why apport doenst pick it up
<marmuta> an it doesnt work normally with the symbols, the window never shows up
<persia> How is a "forced exit" different from a crash?  Is the application exiting normally, and just not doing what it's supposed to do?
<marmuta> I'll go and file the report with what i have, some libs symbols show up already.
<persia> What's the exit code from the application?
<persia> Without a complete stack trace, it's extremely unlikely anyone will actually wade through it.
<marmuta> mhmm, ok
<marmuta> now it gets stuck, there is a zombie g-s-m, i'll restart and get back to you
<persia> There's lots of complete traces in Malone, so those of us who like the investigation of tracking down that class of bugs have lots of good ones to choose from.
<persia> Good luck.  It probably just needs some persistence to find the exact issue: if well described, with a clean trace or other pointer to the problem, it shouldn't be that hard to fix.
<marmuta> yes, it just needs an exception handler i guess
<marmuta> thank you for now
<persia> Probably.  90% of crashes seem to be unintialised pointers, ignoring return codes, or unhandled exceptions.
<marmuta> persia, I can't reproduce it anymore, installing the dbgsym must have fixed it and uninstalling them didn't break it
<persia> Exceedingly odd.  I wonder what happened in the meantime.
<persia> Your system now works as expected?
<marmuta> yep, gsm comes up no problem, from terminal and panel
<marmuta> i'll keep an I on it
<marmuta> and thank you, you've been a great help
<marmuta> s/I/eye/
<persia> Well, you're welcome.  Sorry that we didn't actually find the problem.
<orogor> hi here
<orogor> i do have some problem with lvm2 on amd64 , lvm partitiosn arent  activated at boot
<orogor> this  and at boot time i do have some strange error , "env 34 not found"  or something liek that
<orogor> hi again
<orogor> anyone around ?
<orogor> lvm doesnt  get activated at boot time , saw this is suposzed to be done by an udev rule , unfortunatly i find it hard to read udev rules and woudl gladly accept some help
<orogor> can anyone help me tracking a bug in startuip script/udev/lvm ?
<albert23> orogor: you are using jaunty I suppose?
<albert23> orogor: If you do, the fix is in bug 314879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314879 in lvm2 "root on LVM broken since latest udev 136-2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314879
<orogor> albert23, using ubuntu amd64
<orogor> ubuntu hardy
<albert23> orogor: Then I don't know. You can try and see if vgscan finds the partition
<orogor> it does
<orogor> all works fine , just partitions fdont get activated at boot time
<orogor> activation is done by an udev rule
<orogor> restarting udev does activate the rule and the lvm
<orogor> but at the system startup udev start doesn t seems to do that
<albert23> orogor: then you will need to check your initrd. You may want to boot into busybox and do some testing there
<albert23> I have lvm on hardy/amd64 as well, and it works for me
<orogor> albert23, how do i do that ?
<orogor> humm i think i rememebr
<albert23> orogor: append break=bottom to your kernel line in grub. That will bring you in busybox
<albert23> You can do that in /boot/grub/menu.lst or in the grub menu when you boot
<albert23> Then in busybox try lvm vgscan
<albert23> Also check if /etc/udev/rules./85-lvm2.rules exists
<orogor> it does
<albert23> I mean, in the busybox
<orogor> thats  why when i restar udev , the lvm get activated
<orogor> haa
<orogor> whats the busybox fs ?
<albert23> busybox is a small shell in the initrd
<orogor> well i meant initrd
<orogor> afair , gunziping initrd and loopback mounting it is ok
<albert23> To prevent a lot of testing, just updating your initrd with update-initramfs -u and make sure grub/menu.lst points to the correct initrd may save you some time
<orogor> i did that already
<orogor> dpkg-reconfigure lvm2 make a new initrd
<albert23> make sure it updates the right initrd
<albert23> i.e. I have both -generic and -server, and sometimes only -server gets updated
<albert23> So look in grub/menu.lst which initrd is used, and make sure that one gets a new timestamp if you update initramfs
<orogor> haaaa
<orogor> somethign around taht yes
<orogor> oot@pascalou:/tmp# dpkg-reconfigure lvm2
<orogor> Backing up any LVM2 metadata that may exist...done.
<orogor> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-23-generic
<orogor> root@pascalou:/tmp# uname -a
<orogor> Linux pascalou 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<albert23> Ah, that may explain....
<orogor> graa
<orogor> which package hold the wizard for grub ?
<albert23> it may be easier to just edit menu.lst manually
<orogor> trying the reboot
<orogor> works now , thanks a lot
<albert23> orogor: no problem
<orogor> there s  still the small error about exec 34 not found
<orogor> no idea what it s related to
<orogor> and i looked and apparently i ll have some issues to get booglogd working
<orogor> bianry isn t installed only the init script
<orogor> bootlogd binary belongs to sysvinit , which would replace a lot of low level script
<albert23> orogor: you probably don't want sysvinit. It's replaced by upstart in Ubuntu...
<CheesyMcPuffs> can someone help me?
<CheesyMcPuffs> my cd drive is not being recognized
<persia> CheesyMcPuffs, How is it connected?
<ogra> in jaunty ?
<CheesyMcPuffs> it is through a SATA
<CheesyMcPuffs> in 8.10 intrepid
<CheesyMcPuffs> and WinXP recogniyes it
 * ogra just knows jaunty had a fix yesterday for cd drives
<persia> If you run dmesg | less, do you see anything shown?
<CheesyMcPuffs> wait, do dmesg | less
<CheesyMcPuffs> yes, quite a bit is shown
<persia> Run that in a terminal.  It should show *lots* of output.  Somewhere in there should be some information about a CD drive.
<persia> If you don't see anything there, it's a bug in "linux".  If you see something there, and it's just not accessible, it's a bug somewhere else (and there are several candidates).
<CheesyMcPuffs> no there is a lot, goign though it
<CheesyMcPuffs> ok: this is all it says about my ata2, where the cd drive is located: [    4.580031] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<CheesyMcPuffs> [    4.588028] ata2.00: NODEV after polling detection
<persia> RIght.  Sounds like a kernel thing.  File a bug against the linux source package, including your dmesg output, the output of lscpi -vvnn, and describe the specific model of your drive, how it is connected, and that it doesn't work.
<persia> You'll probably be asked to perform some testing after a while, and then someone ought be able to fix it.  No idea about scheduling or anything.
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh
<CheesyMcPuffs> is there any way to see if linux does recognize it but didnt mount
<CheesyMcPuffs> like in /dev
<CheesyMcPuffs> then try to add it to fstab?
<persia> Yes.  You've just done that.  It said "NODEV after polling detection", which means it didn't find the device.
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh
<CheesyMcPuffs> nevermind then
<CheesyMcPuffs> ty
<persia> You could look around at your /dev/sd* files to see if there's something we missed, but I suspect it didn't get recognised.
<ogra> well, should be /dev/scdX
<ogra> *if* there is a cdrom
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh idk, if this helps, on start up, i have the boot sequence going, and it hits a few errors along the way with i think it was device sr0
<ogra> errors ?
<CheesyMcPuffs> yea
<ogra> (they should be in your dmesg output)
<CheesyMcPuffs> it will say: I/O error sector: xxxxxxxxxx
<CheesyMcPuffs> then the next line will list the block
<CheesyMcPuffs> well ty for ur help, ill submit it, goes to launchpad right?
<persia> RIght.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<CheesyMcPuffs> any other info i should send beside the dmesg and lscpi -vvnn
<persia> Make and model of your drive, and precise description of how it's connected.
<CheesyMcPuffs> like, Sata, through ata2, molex power?
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh, when it asks for package, what should i put?
<persia> That sounds about right.  If ATA2 has multiple attachment points, then you'd want to specify which as well.
<persia> linux
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh
<CheesyMcPuffs> lol
<persia> It's a kernel issue, because it didn't recognise the device at all (I think).  If I'm wrong, the kernel devs will quickly kick it back into userspace.
<CheesyMcPuffs> userspace?
<persia> things not the kernel :)
<CheesyMcPuffs> Windows XP is able to read and write from it, so.. i know its connected and functioning, just not being recognized, sry if this seems redundant
<CheesyMcPuffs> ohh ok
<persia> No, that's why I say file a bug.  If you hadn't said that, I'd ask you to check your cables first :)
<CheesyMcPuffs> lol
<CheesyMcPuffs> is this good, for the extra info? This is my second CD drive, it is plugged into the second Sata slot on the motherboard, it goes through the Sata interface and uses a Sata power cable.
<CheesyMcPuffs> Info:
<CheesyMcPuffs> Lite-on it corp.
<CheesyMcPuffs> CD-RW/DVD-ROM DRIVE
<CheesyMcPuffs> MODEL SHC-52S7K
<ubottu> Package  does not exist in intrepid
<persia> I think so, but I'm not great with kernel bug triage: if it's insufficient, someone will ask for more information.
<CheesyMcPuffs> how can i get read out from terminal?
<CheesyMcPuffs> is it saved to a file?
<ogra> smells related to bug 267838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267838 in cdrom-detect "Intrepid installer doesn't detect SATA DVD-ROM" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267838
<ogra> and cjwatson seems to seek for more info on that actually
<CheesyMcPuffs> :O
<ogra> you could mention there that you have an installed system and the kernel doesnt recognize the drive either
<persia> CheesyMcPuffs, dmesg is in /var/log/dmesg.  For saving lspci -vvnn, you'll want to do something like `lspci -vvnn > lscpi-vvnn.out` froma terminal.
<ogra> that would help him a lot since he doesnt need to seek the bug in cdrom-detect of the installer anymore :)
<CheesyMcPuffs> want me to comment?
<persia> Indeed.
<CheesyMcPuffs> kk
<CheesyMcPuffs> so just comment, but not send in bug
<persia> If you could incude your lcpci -vvnn there, and report that the installed system also doesn't recognise the drive, it would certainly make cjwatson happier.
<torkiano> hello, if a bug is about KDE3 it will be resolved or I tell buf reporter to try with the KDE4 version?
<CheesyMcPuffs> persia, i did the lspci -vvnn > lscpi-vvnn.out, where does it save to?
<torkiano> bug 47429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47429 in kdenetwork "kopete does not connect through proxy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47429
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh nevermind, it was in my folder, lol
<persia> CheesyMcPuffs, lspci-vvnn.out in whatever directory you ran the command.
<CheesyMcPuffs> yea
<CheesyMcPuffs> sry about that had a brain fart, i must sound pretty dumb, but im just kinda nervous, this is my first time really doing something like this with ubuntu
<ogra> dont worry, we have all once started like that ;)
<CheesyMcPuffs> wait, should i have done the command with sudo, or does it matter with permission
<tawmas> Hello
<persia> CheesyMcPuffs, For lspci, yes, please do with sudo.  Sorry.
<persia> tawmas, Hello.
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh... already posted.. does it really matter?
<tawmas> I have a bug whereby all multimedia and otherwise extended keys on my keyboard log me out abruptly (a la CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE). What would be a good package to file that against? Also, what kind of information do I need to provide? I've checked keyboard shortcuts and they seem ok
<persia> CheesyMcPuffs, Do it again, into lspci2-vvnn.out, and see if there is a big difference.  It may not matter.
<CheesyMcPuffs> kk
<tawmas> persia, Hello to you!
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh, yea, there is
<persia> Then if it's a big difference, you'll want to repost.
<CheesyMcPuffs> is there a way i can edit or delete my posts on launchpad?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> just add a new comment saying the former was incomplete
<CheesyMcPuffs> i just said: Sry for the double post, forgot to run commands under sudo, and say that the drive is recognized while running windows XP.
<tawmas> Sorry I got disconnected. If anybody replied, would you please repeat?
<CheesyMcPuffs> nothing happened
<CheesyMcPuffs> * tawmas (n=tawmas@adsl203-149-091.mclink.it) hat #ubuntu-bugs betreten
<CheesyMcPuffs> <tawmas> Sorry I got disconnected. If anybody replied, would you please repeat?
<CheesyMcPuffs> * bdrung (n=bdrung@p4FE21EBE.dip.t-dialin.net) hat #ubuntu-bugs betreten
<CheesyMcPuffs> <CheesyMcPuffs> nothing happened* tawmas (n=tawmas@adsl203-149-091.mclink.it) hat #ubuntu-bugs betreten
<CheesyMcPuffs> <tawmas> Sorry I got disconnected. If anybody replied, would you please repeat?
<CheesyMcPuffs> * bdrung (n=bdrung@p4FE21EBE.dip.t-dialin.net) hat #ubuntu-bugs betreten
<CheesyMcPuffs> <CheesyMcPuffs> nothing happened
<CheesyMcPuffs> its in german
<tawmas> thanks
<CheesyMcPuffs> oops... copied wrong posts
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh well
<CheesyMcPuffs> yea
<tawmas> :-)
<CheesyMcPuffs> * tawmas hat die Verbindung getrennt (Remote closed the connection)
<CheesyMcPuffs> <CheesyMcPuffs> i just said: Sry for the double post, forgot to run commands under sudo, and say that the drive is recognized while running windows XP.
<CheesyMcPuffs> * tawmas (n=tawmas@adsl203-149-091.mclink.it) hat #ubuntu-bugs betreten
<CheesyMcPuffs> <tawmas> Sorry I got disconnected. If anybody replied, would you please repeat?
<CheesyMcPuffs> there we go, that correct
<tawmas> K, thnx
<CheesyMcPuffs> daß ist gut? jk
<torkiano> Hello, Can someone mark bug 296814 as triagued?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296814 in linux "Presario R3000 hang during boot with device connected to USB 2.0 port" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296814
<ToHellWithGA> 304969
<andresmujica> bug 304969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304969 in flashplugin-nonfree "Hardy: Flash can't be installed since install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz can't be retrieved " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304969
<ToHellWithGA> do y'all know roughly how long it takes canonical and adobe to figure out how to get old versions working?
<ToHellWithGA> thanks andresmujica
<andresmujica> np
<ToHellWithGA> i just installed 8.04 because of its long-term-edness but can't put flash on, kind of a bummer
<andresmujica> hmm.. that issue is a recurrent topic....
<ToHellWithGA> it seems like the kind of thing that would be an excellent candidate for a backport
<ToHellWithGA> then again, i can understand that changing from version 9 to 10 could introduce other issues
<andresmujica> this is probably the bug you're looking for
<andresmujica> bug 235135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<ToHellWithGA> andresmujica: 235135 seems much more complex than 304969
<ToHellWithGA> if backporting could be avoided by updating a single broken link i'd settle for 9 rather than 10
<andresmujica> yeap.. you're right
<andresmujica> the problem is that flash has an ecosystem around it.. that involves pulseaudio and alsa...
<andresmujica> why don't you check the adobe-plugin at the canonical partner repo
<Bit_Breaker> hello. does anyone have any trouble with banshee?
<andresmujica> do you have a specific bug?
<Bit_Breaker> yes
<Bit_Breaker> i will pastbin it
<Bit_Breaker> here you go http://pastebin.com/m44eeb5d1
<Bit_Breaker> also i am using the PPA instructions here https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<Bit_Breaker> i get the same error from synaptic as well
<Bit_Breaker>  andresmujica: are you still there?
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> bit_breaker: i was referring to an already reported bug, maybe you can ask for some support at #ubuntu.
<Bit_Breaker> has this bug been reported already?
<andresmujica> hmm don't know really, take into account that you're using the banshee-team PPA , so the support probably goes for them.  let me check a sec...
<andresmujica> take a look in here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/banshee  maybe you'll find the bug, if not don't hesitate on report it there
<andresmujica> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/banshee/+filebug
<torkiano> hello, i'd like to participate in 5-a-day iniciative but when i should upload my bug numbers? ( 5-a-day --add 296853
<torkiano> When the bug is confirmed? triaged? when the bug has the correct package assigned?...
<greg-g> torkiano: when you have done some kind of postive work on the bug.  There isn't a hard and fast rule.  But, the more work you put into a triaging a bug the better.
<torkiano> ok, thank you greg-g
<greg-g> np, thanks for participating!
<torkiano> is there a plan to integrate 5-a-day on launchpad?
<andresmujica> torkiano, you can use the applet... about the launchpad what do you mean?
<andresmujica> something like autoreporting?
<torkiano> andresmujica: more integrated, with statistics in your launchpad / team account, not only in daniel.holba.ch
<torkiano> people like the statistics ;-)
<andresmujica> ohh yeap.. :)
<andresmujica> ask daniel, maybe it's on the path
<andresmujica> roadmap i mean..
<greg-g> andresmujica: there is talk of that, not sure who is working on it now or what the progress is.
<greg-g> I'm sure if someone wants to help out we can find the right person to talk to.
<andresmujica> yeap, i've been thinking about auto reporting, something like every time you touch a bug the 5-a-day stats would be updated, but i came to the conclusion that it would be against the spirit of 5-a-day
<andresmujica> but the statistics into launchpad itself would be nice..
<andresmujica> someone recalls the url for making a stacktrace search in gnome's bugzilla?
<tawmas> Hi! What is the best package for filing a bug about multimedia keys and all other "special" keys on extended keyboards causing X to crash?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-11
<alex_mayorga> Hi, I think bug 505268 can be marked public
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Bug 505268 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/505268 is private
<micahg> alex_mayorga: that's probably still being retraced
 * micahg can't even access it yet
<alex_mayorga> micahg: oh! OK thanks anyway
<alex_mayorga> also I think I might have https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/505584 or a variant of it, how do I confirm?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505584 in ubuntu "'mountall cannot connect to plymouth', followed by 'run-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade exited with return 1'" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> well, if you see these error messages, I guess
<hggdh> or -- you want to mark the bug Confirmed?
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, is there a log of the boot messages somewhere?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: some places, all under /var/log
<alex_mayorga> I'm not certain on the second line
<hggdh> kern.log, dmesg, probably system and messages
<alex_mayorga> nothing on these
<alex_mayorga> I believe that's prior to the actual boot process
<alex_mayorga> I don't end up on a tty, but the first message I see it
<genii> Hm. In https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/index.html   'Installing Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackelope" for i386'  When the url should point to Karmic. Couldn't seem to find a place in LP for this one.
<genii> Ooops, found it now, sorry.
<hggdh> k
<genii> Filed now as bug 505723
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505723 in installation-guide "9.10 install guide reads 9.04 and Jaunty, not 9.10 and Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505723
<TheNewAndy> which package does the main menu belong to? It doesn't seem to live in gnome-applets.
<Kermiac> Does anyone else think bug 497503 is the same issue as bug 490969
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497503 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes List doesn't handle apostorphes correctly for uploaded notes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490969 in ubuntuone-servers "Using the ampersand character (&) in note title messes up sync" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490969
<Kermiac> they both seem to be related to "special characters"
<vish> Bug #387832 is due to gvfs or... policykit?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387832 in hundredpapercuts "cdrom or dvd can not be ejected by other user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387832
<Kermiac> Does anyone else think bug 497503 is the same issue as bug 490969. Not sure if I should mark as dupe. They both seem to be referring to the way "special characters" are handled in note titles.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497503 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes List doesn't handle apostorphes correctly for uploaded notes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490969 in ubuntuone-servers "Using the ampersand character (&) in note title messes up sync" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490969
<LimCore> How big impact on fixing bugs would it help to have money/funding?
<om26er> plz any one change this https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/495723 to triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495723 in nautilus "the copy action doesn't work in the second after a directory load" [Low,Confirmed]
<pedro_> om26er, done
<om26er> pedro_, thanx
<pedro_> you're welcome
<vish> om26er: hi.. while triaging you could just mention on here the status it needs to be set and someone would do it... posting a comment just increases the mails others receive :)
<vish> mention it here*
<om26er> vish, sure
<vish> om26er: thanks.. :)
<om26er> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/505491 make it triaged plz
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505491 in empathy "Feature request: Middle button should close chat tab in Empathy" [Low,New]
<vish> om26er: i dint say I was bug control ;)  but i received a lot of comments hence i wanted to mention :)
<vish> om26er: pedro_ might do it when he is free
<pedro_> om26er, vish done
<om26er-> when reporting a bug upstream should i necessarily mention bug reported/requested at launchpad?
<vish> om26er: if you mention it would be better , sometimes upstream might try and read the comments in lp to gather more info
<om26er-> vish, upstream marked the last bug duplicate and denied. what can be the status of LP bug invalid?
<vish> om26er: "wont fix" would be appropriate , and if it has been duped then upstream bug link needs to be changed to the main bug
<om26er-> vish, yes, i changed it
<om26er> won't fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/499529
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499529 in empathy "[wishlist] Order contacts by account in Empathy" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<yofel> hm, didn't know about bug 218933
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 218933 in apport "bash completion for ubuntu-bug" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218933
<yofel> I have a somewhat working one
<bddebian> Boo
 * LimCore is startled
 * yofel still wonders if someone wants to test the bash-completion bug 218933
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 218933 in apport "bash completion for ubuntu-bug" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218933
<om26er> can freedesktop.org bug be linked in launchpad?
<micahg> om26er: yes
<charlie-tca> yes, om26er. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<micahg> om26er: link upstream to the related project thats hosted there
<om26er> if a bug is related to the whole telepathy framework what package should i select for it.
<om26er> its about telepathy not supporting email notification
<om26er> and telepathy guys are working on it/seem to be working
<charlie-tca> bug number?
<om26er> charlie-tca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/332355/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 332355 in empathy "Empathy doesn't alert to new email messages" [Wishlist,New]
<charlie-tca> package on it looks okay; The bug reported to gnome was killed as no fix, but I don't see anyone in ubuntu working it yet. Maybe change it to confirmed.
<om26er> charlie-tca, no empathy developers made its status to unconfirmed in later comments
<charlie-tca> empathy developer at gnome reopened the gnome bug, so confirming the ubuntu bug in launchpad would be good
<om26er> ok
<seb128> you can set it to triaged
<seb128> it has enough details and has been sent upstream too
<charlie-tca> The last comment in gnome bugzilla says it might be a while to fix this
<seb128> well, triaged just means it doesn't require extra infos
<charlie-tca> true enough, but I thought wishlist only gets confirmed?
<seb128> no reason
<charlie-tca> Thanks, seb128
<seb128> confirmed are bugs that still need work to be handed to a hacker
<om26er> triaged/wishlist
<seb128> triaged are bugs which have enough informations to be worked on
<charlie-tca> Thank you, om26er, for helping
<charlie-tca> I might be a bit behind on policy yet. I am working on catching up
<om26er> i marked a bug incomplete and asked reporter to test the latest version of empathy(2.29.4) in which i confirmed that the bug was fixed as i faced it too and now reporter replied that he can't test
<om26er> should i mark it invalid/fixed ?
<charlie-tca> mark it fix released and comment with the specific version that it is fixed in
<om26er> ok
<om26er-> if a reporter says in a comment that he reported the bug upstream and does not provide the upstream link should i mark bug incomplete and ask for the link?
<hggdh> om26er-: just saw your application to b-c
<hggdh> om26er-: you *need* to state what Importance you would give to the bugs
<hggdh> and explain why
<om26er-> hggdh, should i email that again?
<hggdh> om26er-: yes, please. For each bug you selected as an example of your work, add the Imporance you would set, and explain why. There is a thread in the ML about that, somewhere
 * hggdh is trying to find, anf fighting TB
<hggdh> om26er-: for your question above (upstream reported, but not linked): no, do not mark Incomplete, but ask the poster for the bug link
<hggdh> om26er-: for the previous Q -- you checked the bug fixed, OP cannot check: if you can find out what fixed it (perhaps in the changelog) it would be good to add in; otherwise, mark fixed, and state that this was fixed by (unknown) fix
<hggdh> er. IN both cases you can mark fixed
<om26er-> hggdh, i searched in 2.29.4 changelog and it was not in it but might have been fixed in earlier versions
<hggdh> try on the changelogs down to the OP's version, if you can
<hggdh> uff. Now, back to work ;-)
<hggdh> oh. om26er-: thank you for your help and interest in joining b-c :-)
<om26er> if the upstream says that they won't implement a feature what should be the status of that bug
<om26er> won't fix?
<hggdh> sounds reasonable, om26er
<om26er> plz mark this won't fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/499529
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499529 in empathy "[wishlist] Order contacts by account in Empathy" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<pedro_> om26er, done
<charlie-tca> okay, I made it back after switching hardware around
<hggdh> heh. pedro_ and I answered, so it is a double wontfix
<pedro_> \o/
<hggdh> :-)
<om26er-> status is new and the reporter was asked to report the bug upstream but he did not do that saying he don't use the application anymore and now i tried it in lucid and its fully fixed
<hggdh> you can close, then, as fix released, same observations I made before
<om26er-> make it triaged plz https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/420449
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420449 in empathy "empathy cuts off text (upper or lower half of line)" [Low,New]
<om26er-> this bug is not confirmed i should reproduce it first
<charlie-tca> om26er-: which bug? the one you just asked to mark triaged?
<om26er-> charlie-tca, no, its another
<charlie-tca> okay, done
<hggdh> om26er-: I presume you were asking -- yes, you should reproduce in order to confirm
 * charlie-tca smacks head; did not intend to leave that hanging...
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> hggdh: hmm , how do i close this bug> Bug #367626 , its invalid in all the project but the FUSA upstream task is still open...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367626 in indicator-session "Hibernate does not ask for time-out confirmation" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367626
<vish> or charlie-tca ^^ :)
<vish> there should be a feature like upstream where user can close their own bug ;)
<vish> s/upstream/bgo
<charlie-tca> You can manually change the gnome-bug status to won't fix
<charlie-tca> This is a launchpad issue, when it does not update the upstream status
<vish> charlie-tca: it doesnt allow me to change it :(
<micahg> charlie-tca: better to have someone modify upstream if it's a watch bug
<micahg> if it should be closed upstream
<charlie-tca> upstream has already closed it
<micahg> then wait 24 hours for LP to update
<charlie-tca> It was closed 2010-01-05
<vish> micahg: its been nearly a week :(
<micahg> vish: file a bug in malone
<vish> hmm..
<micahg> here's the error: GNOME Bug Tracker bug #587184 appears not to exist. Check that the bug  number is correct.
<micahg> which isn't right
<micahg> so it's a malone bug
<vish> ah .. nice catch :)
<charlie-tca> Where do I get to see that?
<vish> charlie-tca: select the drop down arrow for that project
<micahg> charlie-tca: click the triangle next to the upstream task
<charlie-tca> Very nice. thank you
 * hggdh is looking for scripts for automating the download, debianisation, and dput of upstream GIT packages to a PPA. Suggestions welcome.
<hggdh> *very* welcome, BTW
<hggdh> brb, lunch time
<micahg> hggdh: are there existing packages?
<hggdh> micahg: yes. In this case it is the coreutils
<micahg> hggdh: fta has a bot
<hggdh> ohhhh
<micahg> idk it it'll work with git though
<micahg> *if
<hggdh> one can ask... jumping there
<EzraR> i was actually thinking of makeing a script for that myself
<hggdh> EzraR: did you get the link to it?
<EzraR> hggdh:yes i did thank you
<BUGabundo> evening
<chrisccoulson> good evening BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-12
<Ahmuck> Xsession: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startldxe" X session --- "/usr/bin/startldxe" not found; falling back to default session. [okay] - Lubuntu Lucid Lynx Alpha1
<Ahmuck> new install
<micahg> Ahmuck: check #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> micahg: what is the PPA for the mozillateam?
<micahg> hggdh: the daily one?
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> hggdh: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<hggdh> I need an example of a complex get-orig-source
<micahg> hggdh: you want the bzr branch then
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> thank you
 * micahg thinks it's in devscripts
<micahg> mozilla-devscripts
<hggdh> so, should be part od ./debian/rules
<hggdh> s/so/no/
<micahg> hggdh: nope
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> hggdh: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/annotate/head%3A/README
<hggdh> ah, it is included in debian/rules
<hggdh> I mean via include <yaddayadda>
<hggdh> installed. Now, to decipher it ;-)
<om26er> what status can be given to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/505510
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505510 in hundredpapercuts "Make random file selection easier in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Invalid]
<thekorn> om26er, hi, I don't get what this bugreport is about, multiselection with ctrl works for me in nautilus
<thekorn> om26er, anyway, this bug has no ubuntu task, so we should not really care about the status of upstream tasks
<LimCore> I found yet another bug in kmail
<LimCore> anyone uses kmail and wants to help me?
<LimCore> kmail says invalid passphrase, wthout ever asking for the passphrase. It happens sometimes, not always
<persia> LimCore: Is this after doing something to fix kmail-crashes-when-passphrase-is-cancelled, or something else?
<LimCore> persia: no, its on another box
<LimCore> clean install there
<LimCore> and this bug happens only on that box
<persia> Bugs that only happen on one box are extra annoying :)  I'd recommend starting by checking the package installation set: perhaps there's something affecting pinentry that's missing.
<LimCore> hmm wait wait
<LimCore> ah
<LimCore> no, this happens on 2 boxes
<LimCore> one is clean ubuntu administrated by me, other is clean box administrated by someone else
<LimCore> and it seems this bug is known:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/297976
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 297976 in kdepim "kmail: cannot sign emails after upgradind to intrepid ibex" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> persia: it appears to be well confirmed bug known from 2008... :<
<persia> LimCore: Is it well documented, or just well complained?
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/297976
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 297976 in kdepim "kmail: cannot sign emails after upgradind to intrepid ibex" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> persia: we will try now both workarounds there and inform does they work or not etc
<persia> I'm not sure that more confirmation of the workarounds helps.
<persia> I think the right answer is to find some way to make sure any necessary initialisation is occuring appropriately.
<LimCore> persia: I can contribute some amount of testing; Could seomeone point me thought to explanatinon how exacly openpgp works, like, which application is execute to sign (or kamil internally?) how to debug that, who is storing passphrase, how to debu that, and so on
<persia> I'd recommend starting with the pinentry-qt documentation to try to get that info.
<LimCore> huhuhuh
<LimCore> another coworker have this problem
 * LimCore is so embarassed
<LimCore> ssh -X appears to be causing this,  then you have to execute the php agent by hand. Perhaps kmail autostarting pgp agent if it is not running would be helpfull
<Kermiac> morning/evening everyone :) Does anyone think bug 506260 is due to hal deprecation in lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506260 in hal "hald-probe-input assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/hal/hald-probe-input: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x080492f9 ***" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506260
<Kermiac> anyone?
<seb128> Kermiac, can't be say from a quick look, the bug has been retraced and somebody needs to look at the code
<seb128> it's a real bug though
<Kermiac> ok, ty seb128 :)
<arykalin1985> hy, have anybody problems with svn after recent update?
<LimCore> arykalin1985: in 9.10?
<LimCore> svn works for me after today update... how old is that update/
<arykalin1985> yes
<arykalin1985> today
<arykalin1985> it's inhibits sometimes at svn up, but svn ls and svn st works fine
<LimCore> well... I don't know aobut svn
<LimCore> but while updating apt-get...
<LimCore> apt crashed.. lol
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/506415
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506415 in apport "apport crashed in *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: free(): invalid next size (normal): 0x000000000197ecb0" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> this is not apt crashing, but apport
<hggdh> ah, you named it wrong
<hggdh> LimCore: without a backtrace there is not much that can be done
<hggdh> (and this is where apport would help)
<LimCore> hggdh: but it seems there was a backtrace and even memmap
<bddebian> Boo
<vish> boo hoo
<vish> :)
<LimCore> bddebian: did I startled you successfully?
<komputes> npviewer.bin segfaults when firefox/flash content is present, this seems to be reported in two major bugs: who can confirm a proposed merge?
<komputes> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed]
<komputes> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/178038
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 178038 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV " [Medium,Confirmed]
<bddebian> LimCore: Yep :)
<yofel> anyone an idea what package this should be? bug 403997
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403997 in ubuntu "Icons on desktop are being drawn with flickering and alpha-channel ignorance when moved around" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403997
<micahg> yofel: probably the graphics driver
<micahg> yofm
<micahg> yofel: nm
<yofel> ?
<micahg> yofel: idk, read the comments...
<micahg> *I read
<yofel> yeah, now I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do next
<dpm> micahg, is the bugsquad meeting not happening today (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting), or did I just get confused with the times
<micahg> dpm: heh
 * micahg forgot about it
<micahg> bdmurray: ??
<micahg> or rather bdmurray ^^
<dpm> (I might not be able to participate much, unfortunately, I'm on a call)
 * yofel forgot the meeting too ^^
<qense> I set a warning in Evolution, but I just booted. ;)
 * bdmurray did too
<bdmurray> Shall we have one or postpone 'til the 19th?
<yofel> hi hggdh ^^
<qense> I think there was someone from Translations who said he'd join the meeting to discuss some things regarding translation bug reports.
<hggdh> sorry,  just logged in. Postpone what?
<yofel> hggdh: meeting
<hggdh> oh
<dpm> hi qense, the translations guy was me :-)
<hggdh> adiroiban, I think
<dpm> but I'm happy if you guys postpone it as well, since I'm on a call right now
<qense> ah!
<happyaron> dpm: hi, I am here
<hggdh> K. I have nothing against
 * happyaron rushing in just now
<qense> Well, if no one is ready then it would probably be better to postpone the meeting.
<hggdh> do we have quorum?
<micahg> +1
 * hggdh will just wait and see -- was late, anyways, battling a nervous GDM
<jibel> yofel: you should ask to attach  /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of lspci -nn
<yofel> jibel: ok, will do, thx
<hggdh> FWIW -- I am OK with either. 19th might be a bit complex, since we will have done an upgrade on the weekend on a prod system, but such is life
<qense> I vote for the 19th in that case.
<yofel> +1 for 19th
<jibel> yofel: the OR said it happens with compiz turned off so ask for the output of the command gconftool -g /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
<qense> hggdh: you use nvidia on lucid?
<yofel> jibel: ah ok, didn't know where that was set, thx
<hggdh> no, I have an ATI (which, BTW, is not working)
<hggdh> qense: ^
<hggdh> +1 on the 19th.
<hggdh> bdmurray: ^ we postpone, I guess
<yofel> qense: I use nvidia on lucid, didn't reboot for a wihle though and can't say if the new driver works or not
<qense> ah, I had GDM troubles as well, but a new upload of the nvidia drivers solved it. Maybe similar to the prolems with your ATi?
<bdmurray> hggdh: got it, thanks!
<hggdh> qense: IDK... ATI is broken for about a month, but this issue on X was new, after today's upgrades (and two bugs opened for it)
<qense> ah, maybe I'll experience it as well soon then
<hggdh> I have been running VESA since ATI croaked
<qense> Vesa? :O
<hggdh> better than VGA ;-)
<qense> and I was thinking ATi was improving on Linux
<hggdh> it was/is/will/would be
<qense> good
<hggdh> but I got ATI, the display is absolutely corrupted
<micahg> hggdh: free drivers or fglrx
<hggdh> micahg: free drivers. fglrx is another I gave up about 6 months ago :-)
<hggdh> X autosenses it as a radeon
<micahg> hggdh: maybe try the latest fglrx directly from ATI, it's fixed my issues in the past
<hggdh> micahg: good idea, will try.
<micahg> hggdh: tha ATI package can generate .debs
<hggdh> oh, even better, then I can (hopefully) have a clean uninstall
<hggdh> cuz, right now, VESA sucks ;-)
<thekorn> komputes, I've one question about the mail you sent to the ML about the nspluginwrapper bugs, what do you mean by 'merge'?
<thekorn> choosing one as master and marking the other as duplicates?
<komputes> thekorn: yes, marking the two newer ones as duplicates of the first one reported.
<komputes> thekorn: since they affect many people i thought I would check with the team first
<komputes> thekorn: they seem to be the same bug
<thekorn> komputes, I personally don't care, but this would generate alot of bugmail noise,
<thekorn> which might anoy some unlucky people
<thekorn> and I'm not sure if this is worth it
<thekorn> so I personally think we should leave it as it is right now
<thekorn> but ask the mozilla-team if this bugs are on their radar
<thekorn> and ask them to leave an official statement on the bugreports about their plans
<micahg> komputes: bug #?
<thekorn> micahg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141613
<thekorn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/178038
<thekorn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/192270
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot4> thekorn: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/178038)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 192270 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,New]
<micahg> komputes: please don't mark duplicate unless you verified the cause in the stacktrace is the same
<komputes> micahg: thats where i was hesitant, stacktrace looks similar but not identical
<micahg> thekorn: komputes: I'll take a look at these later tonight
<komputes> asac: ^ these bugs on your radar?
<thekorn> micahg, super, great thanks
<komputes> micahg: thank you
<om26er_> what should i do with a bug saying 'no gchat' and in description 'i cannot use gchat' and was asked to provide further info and did not reply in 2moths. i can use gtalk so should i mark it invalid?
<bdmurray> Do these linux mint people have a bug tracker?
<bdmurray> om26er_: yes, that sounds reasonable
<om26er_> ok
<hggdh> om26er_: follow the standard replies, please
<pedro_> bdmurray, seems they're using launchpad
<om26er_> hggdh, you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses ?
<pedro_> bdmurray, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/linuxmint
<hggdh> om26er_: yes, sorry for missing to provide the link
<bdmurray> pedro_: ooh, awesome thanks
<om26er_> hggdh, actually i got the link from you in the email i think
<pedro_> np
<hggdh> heh. Age is kicking in, I guess ;-)
<xteejx> Hi guys
<xteejx> Need help with triaging bug 115967, I don't know ldap at all, but this bug is from 2007 but still a problem in Karmic, any help please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 115967 in sudo "sudo-ldap not working with ldaps" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115967
<om26er_> how old should a bug be to close it if no reply from the reporter/any other confirmer
<xteejx> om26er_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<xteejx> anyone able to help triaging sudo/ldap?
<xteejx> also, at what point is a good time to start pointing people to test a Lucid live CD? alpha 1/2/3, etc or beta/rc??
<xteejx> ill be here for a bit someone say my name ill grab the message/reply :)
<xteejx> micahg, sorry to bother you, are you busy/able to help at all?
<micahg> xteejx: maybe
<xteejx> micahg, its bug 115967, the bug is from 2007 but still a problem in Karmic, don't know where to go from here with triage as I don't know ldap at all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 115967 in sudo "sudo-ldap not working with ldaps" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115967
<micahg> xteejx: maybe check in #ubuntu-server
<hggdh> bdmurray: why is the bug-control ML receiving apport-generated email? -- telepathhy, ubiquity, and others
<micahg> hggdh: 10 or more dups
<bdmurray> those bugs need a bug pattern
<xteejx> micahg: Didn't realise there was a ubuntu-server will have an ask in a bit
<hggdh> ah
<xteejx> i had them through as well
<bdmurray> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-qa-improved-duplicate-bug-management
<hggdh> I had forgotten :-(
<hggdh> memory, Brian, memory, and a customer that gets more and more confusing
<hggdh> BTW, bdmurray, I agree that the bughelpers ML can be discontinued
<bdmurray> I'm gonna work on a pattern for screenlets bug 238841
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 238841 in screenlets "SysmonitorScreenlet.py crashed with TypeError in on_draw()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238841
<bdmurray> it looks like 503983 could use one too
<xteejx> I'm guessing my bug 115967 might have enough information to step it up to Triaged... not 100% sure though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 115967 in sudo "sudo-ldap not working with ldaps" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115967
<xteejx> bdmurray: is there an apport hook for pm-utils?
<thekorn> wow, the retracers seem to be on fire today ;)
<maco> did it just discover a masterbug and dup 45-ish bugs to it? or were those all duping to other bugs? i didnt pay that close of attention as i went "AHHH!"
<vish> could someone make https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/281717 , public? my bug just got duped to it
<ubot4> vish: Error: This bug is private
<vish> yeah yeah... !  ;p
<vish> we should make the bots know when the user says its private :)
<Pici> :)
<hggdh> vish: done. I beieve you will not mark it confirmed, etc, etc ;-)
<vish> hggdh: hmm.. i'm confused now after you said that... am i allowed to mark it or ... forbidden :s
<hggdh> vish: now that it is public, yes. If your bug is the same issue, then the bug is certainly confirmed
<vish> hggdh: hehe , you were mocking me from the other bug... lol ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> not really mocking, though, just prodding you in the Right Direction (TM) for triage work ;-)
<qense> maco, thekorn: the bugcontrol mailist is subscribed to every bug with 10 or more duplicates until a bug pattern has been written. That bug pattern should prevent the bug from being reported again and instead redirect the people to the existing master bug report.
<maco> ah
<thekorn> ah
<maco> thekorn: jynx you owe me a soda
<thekorn> oh
<thekorn> okidoki, deal
<maco> hehe
 * micahg never understood what they were for before...
<maco> does "jynx" (or something similar) exist over there, thekorn?
<thekorn> hmm, no, but I've heard this phrase before
 * hggdh is lost
<maco> in the US if 2 people say the same thing at the same time you shout "jynx!" and then the person who wasnt first to say it has to be silent
<maco> standard end of the jynx is a soda
<hggdh> oh. Native customs.
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<xteejx> hey guys
<xteejx> bug 124113, should I close this bug report, the reporter hasn't answered the question and I don't know if this was ever implemented
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 124113 in iputils "ping6 doesn't support ICMPv6 Node Information DNS Name queries" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124113
<xteejx> maco: we do that in the UK too lol
<maco> xteejx: ok. i didnt know how far it went, just that apparently not in germany since thekorn doesnt know it
<xteejx> maco: stops at the east of the pond, although it wouldnt surprise me if they did it in oz too, british commonwealth
<qense> in the Netherlands some people scream 'citroen!' (citron!) when it happens, but most people just find it a bad joke :P
<xteejx> qense: citron? doesn't that mean lemon?
<qense> no, it's the yellow kind
<jpds> xteejx: No, it's a car.
<maco> qense: lemons are the yellow kind
<qense> the man who founded the company was named Citroen but changed his name to Citroën when he moved to France because it sounded more french
<maco> the green ones are limes
<xteejx> jpds, i know citroen is a car maker we have them in the UK, just zitronen in german means lemon lol
<BUGabundo> qense: ahahahh
<xteejx> sounds similar
<qense> Citroen was a common Jewish surname until the WWII
<xteejx> oh.....
<xteejx> :)
<xteejx> anyway......forget citroen, buy an aston martin db9 ;)
<maco> in aruba they mostly only have limes, no lemons, so most people there dont even know the word "lemon" and in the rare case that a bar has them, they refer to them as "yellow limes"
<qense> I have heard of limes before, but I never new the citrons were the green ones
<xteejx> maco: seriously? haha
<qense> :)
<xteejx> in england we have custard, but the french call it creme anglais....english cream, they dont believe custard exists
<maco> dont they call mince pies like "tarts anglais" too?
<xteejx> yeah i think so haha
<xteejx> how grinchy :)
<qense> Well, we have Filet Amèricain (in the Netherlands, it's not known in France), but no American has ever heard of it.
<xteejx> filet? as in a fillet of chicken or fish or something?
<qense> chopped and minced meat chopped in small pieces and then made into small pieces
<maco> ground beef?
<qense> this stuff: http://images.google.nl/images?hl=nl&source=hp&q=filet+americain&btnG=Afbeeldingen+zoeken&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=
<xteejx> just wiki-ed it.....its made from horse meat....banned in the EU lol
<qense> banned? Not here :P
<qense> maybe made from fake horse meat nowadays
<xteejx> netherlands is EU isnt it?
<xteejx> its prob beef
<qense> yes we are!
<maco> looks like burgers
<qense> burgers?
<xteejx> maco: it does a bit
<qense> nah, it's raw meat
<maco> oh!
<maco> carpaccio?
<maco> er, carpacio, i mean
<xteejx> raw meat!?
<maco> but carpacio wouldnt be ground...
<xteejx> wth is carpacio?
<maco> slices of raw beef
<qense> According to Wikipedia NL it's this in English: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak_tartare
<maco> theres also salmon carpacio, it hink
<xteejx> ewwww
<qense> but Filet Americain looks different
<qense> made from raw lean beef
<maco> well salmon carpacio's no different than super-super-thinly sliced sashimi
<xteejx> its like we have "burger sauce" which is for chips (thick fries) to dip in, its only seen in the SE of england, no-one else in the world knows what it is....its like tomato puree and apricot sauce stuff
<qense> Is it any edible? I've never had sushi and no salmon carpaccio either.
<xteejx> sushi is really nice
<qense> PM sauce! :P It's from a Dutch company now, iirc
<qense> or was it MP sauce?
<xteejx> PM?
<maco> salmon is MUCH better raw than cooked
<maco> tuna too
<xteejx> i agree
<xteejx> and dolphin..... theres enough in tuna!
<maco> O_O dolphin's a mammal!
<xteejx> buger sauce = american fry sauce + mustard! wow didnt know that
<maco> oh wait... that probably doesnt matter to you
<qense> Member of Parliament sauce. Very famous English sauce named after its first noteworthy users and said to be horrid.
<xteejx> maco: fished from Japan
<xteejx> maco: it does
<xteejx> qense: never heard of it lol
<maco> the uh..vegetarian in me gaped at "dolphin"
<qense> A friend of mine whose mother is English knew it and was offended by the comment of the newspaper said it was a combination of watery ketchup and liquorice/licorice/drop (no proper English word?) water
<maco> oh um, i do not recommend shark.
<xteejx> maco: I'm not vegetarian, but very compassionate to animal welfare :)
<xteejx> qense: we have licorice lol and its HP sauce or commonly known as just "brown sauce" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_Sauce
<qense> ah, HP sauce
<maco> my dad once served shark when i was a kid. was not tasty. even my siblings (who generally enjoy eating meat and fish and things) did not like it
<qense> Houses of Parliament?
<qense> shark? that is a weird dish!
<xteejx> qense: ohhhhhhhhhh omg i never made that connection!!! hahaha probably only person in britain that knows
<qense> It stood in the newspaper here!
<qense> wait! did you recognise it from my description? :P
<xteejx> qense: no i googled it hahah :P
<xteejx> its really steak sauce
<xteejx> or in greece....teriyaki
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - bug 503983 was caused by the recent glibc breakage by the way, which is fixed now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503983 in gnome-menus "update-gnome-menus-cache crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503983
<chrisccoulson> it's actually a duplicate of bug 504198, but i'm not sure if there's any easy way of relinking all those duplicates
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504198 in eglibc "locale support broken on upgrade to latest eglibc" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504198
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I meant have something lying around but it'd just cause more e-mail to 504198
<bdmurray> er might! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - no worries. i'll just close that one as fix released now and add a comment with the master bug number in
<bdmurray> that seems best, thanks!
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: would a launchpad search for setlocale() be a good idea too?
<xteejx> bdmurray: as i asked earlier, you were prob busy....is there an apport hook for pm-utils, seems that there would be to replace acpi-support but there isn't one listed in the wiki
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - yeah, possibly. i think the glibc breakage caused quite a few things to crash, so there might still be a few open bugs, even though it was only broken for a short period
<xteejx> soooooooooo many bugs LP janitor has missed....doesn't it prune and invalidate old incomplete bugs?
<bdmurray> xteejx: no that is turned off atm
<xteejx> the pruning or the apport hook?
<bdmurray> the janitor
<bdmurray> and there is no hook for pm-utils
<xteejx> oh :( on both
<xteejx> oh well, "-p linux" i guess then
<yofel> could someone set bug 504116 to Medium/Triaged? Thx.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504116 in apport "apport-collect returns incorrect name with -h option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504116
<bcurtiswx> anyone know why as bug control i can not access https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/503895
<ubot4> bcurtiswx: Error: This bug is private
<xteejx> bcurtiswx: can't access that either
 * bcurtiswx shrugs
<xteejx> pass...
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ^^
<hggdh> the bug is probably waiting for apport-retraces to do its magic
<hggdh> it is apport-retracer that assigns the bug triagers group(s)
<hggdh> for our own bug, we have access, but not for others'
<bdmurray> I can't see it either fwiw
<xteejx> thought bug control had unrestricted access...maybe not
<bdmurray> xteejx: well it is possibly not an Ubuntu bug ;-)
<bdmurray> additionally a bug can be private and not an apport crash
<bcurtiswx> it was marked a duplicate of an ubuntu bug...
<xteejx> bdmurray: trust the brains of the outfit to think the obvious leaving us sratching our heads hehe :)
<bcurtiswx> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/computer-janitor/+bug/503656 marked as dup of that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503656 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with KeyError in create_column()" [High,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: hmm, I'd check with pitti then
<yofel> and bug 505671 to Whishlist/Triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505671 in apport "Redundant "Tags" field is added to bug descriptions in Launchpad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505671
<bdmurray> yofel: I'd Won't Fix bug 505671
<yofel> bdmurray: well, I'm not sure, It has some documenting value, but it indeed it duplicate information
<bdmurray> yofel: I biased since I likely asked for it
<thekorn> hmm, the bug above (bug 503656) looks similar to another one, /me tries to find it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503656 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with KeyError in create_column()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503656
<yofel> bdmurray: ah ok ^^
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: there are quite a few since it crashes easily in lucid
<yofel> well, I personally don't care if it's there or not, so feel free to do what you want with the bug
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, right, bug 503727 is the one, which as also a good number of dups
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503727 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with KeyError in create_column()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503727
<thekorn> maybe another candidate for a bugpattern ;)
<thekorn> let's try to write one!
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: 656 has a launchpad janitor entry that said its a dup of 727 BUT it couldn't do it either (which I was trying to do manually but ran into my original problem) :D
<xteejx> bdmurray: forgot to ask, when would you suggest we begin to ask bug reporters to test Lucid live/daily CDs for current hardware issues? I mean now or when beta comes out?
<xteejx> its not really documented
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, ok, I think I will just un-private the one bug and mark the other one as duplicate
<thekorn> ..and write a pattern for it
<bcurtiswx> pitti said the bug i mentioned earlier was only accessible to apport.. hes looking into it
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, oh, you already did it
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, aha, now I got what your original problem was
<thekorn> sorry, did not pay attention
<yofel> bdmurray: but can you set bug 504116 to Medium/Triaged? The help output has nothing to do with the actual used command
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504116 in apport "apport-collect returns incorrect name with -h option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504116
<bcurtiswx> well i was originally going to manually dup the 656 to 727 and carry on some manual bug dup moving.. beh, its hard to describe :P
<xteejx> when should we be directing people to test Lucid Live/daily CDs for hardware support issues, now or when a future alpha or beta comes out??
<yofel> bdmurray: thanks :)
<bdmurray> xteejx: if its is possible with the live cd now would be great
<xteejx> bdmurray: cool no probs, will start directing peeps to a daily live CD then - thanks for clearing that up :)
<bcurtiswx> ok, someone want to introduce me to this bug pattern thing we can do now.. whats involved?
<thekorn> bdmurray, hey, is it poosible to search for a string in an attachement in a bugpattern?
<thekorn> like in the Traceback.txt added by apport
<bdmurray> thekorn: yes, see ubuntuone-client for an example
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry, now I'm lost ;) I don't see a pattern for ubuntuone-client on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/files
<bdmurray> thekorn: oh, I must not have checked it in.  see gnome-menus.xml then ;-)
<bdmurray> basically the key will be Traceback
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: its just writing a simple xml pattern
<bcurtiswx> ok, what is a pattern?
<bcurtiswx> if its a dumb question please feel free to mock me and shame me for it :P
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/revision/58
<bdmurray> that's one what looks like
<bdmurray> when apport is filing a crash it first checks to see if the crash matches a pattern like the following
<bdmurray> then it directs the reporter to the pattern url instead of filing another bug report
<bcurtiswx> ah, easy enough
<bcurtiswx> thekorn, were you working on one for the bugs I mentioned earlier?
<bdmurray> so you copy an existing one and modify the relevant bits
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: thanks. i do that for a lot of things :D
<bdmurray> then you check the "master bug" using test-local
<bcurtiswx> tag it test-local?
<bdmurray> the check all the bugs for the package using search-bugs to cleanup duplicates and look for false positives
<bdmurray> bugpatterns/master] ./test-local 503727
<bdmurray> its a script in the bugpatterns bzr branch
<bdmurray> I'd be happy to review any patterns for people
<xteejx> can anyone have a look at bug 115967 please, am stuck on triaging I don't know the package, its in Karmic, is this enough to go to Triaged? I feel it might be but want a 2nd opinion
<thekorn> bdmurray, I think writing a one for bug 503727 should be easy, but maybe bcurtiswx is doing it right now ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 115967 in sudo "sudo-ldap not working with ldaps" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115967
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503727 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with KeyError in create_column()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503727
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: yes i am attempting to :D
<bdmurray> xteejx: I check in #ubuntu-server maybe
<bdmurray> er I'd
<xteejx> bdmurray: asked a while ago, no response
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, this is how I would do it, what do you think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/355755/
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: lol i just made http://paste.ubuntu.com/355756/ to see if i fail or not
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: you'd have to escape the parens in yours
<bdmurray> so \(\)
<bcurtiswx> ah darn \(\)
<xteejx> trying again in server, maybe get a response this time
<bcurtiswx> ok so since im gonna play the dumb card here.. how do I put that into the codebase?
<bdmurray> bzr add, bzr commit -m "blah", bzr push
<bcurtiswx> im used to svn... same?
<thekorn> yay for meaningful commit messages ;)
<bdmurray> I'd use bcurtiswx's pattern since it is more specific just to be safe
<bcurtiswx> is there a specific way to co the code?
<thekorn> I'd take a combination of both ;)
<bdmurray> well when I said blah I meant something like mine ;-)
<bdmurray> making a gnome-menus pattern for LP: #503983
<thekorn> his Title node and my Taceback one ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: ah, yeah that'd be ideal
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: ok i'll do
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, super, great
<bcurtiswx> is there a web address to co with..? im used to svn co http://url.to.code.here/
<bcurtiswx> co = checkout .. sorry
<thekorn> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns   to get the source
<thekorn> ...amke your changes ...
<thekorn> bzr add; bzr commit -m "blah ;)"; bzr push :parent
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: thx
<bcurtiswx> done :D
 * bdmurray claps
<bcurtiswx> yeah, im a no0b.  :P
<bcurtiswx> now to test?
<bdmurray> testing before committing / pushing is really the right thing to do
<bdmurray> as is this could block all bug filing for a package
<bcurtiswx> i know.. i realized this too late
<bdmurray> but ./test-local 13456 where that is your master bug number
<bcurtiswx> LP: #503727: Matched bug pattern: https://launchpad.net/bugs/503727
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503727 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with KeyError in create_column()" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> then you could use test-local with some duplicates of it or doing something like
<bdmurray>  ./search-bugs --tags apport-crash --package computer-janitor
<bdmurray> I'm working on software-center now fwiw
<bcurtiswx> Reached master bug LP: #503727
<bdmurray> okay, so there likely aren't any more to consolidate
<thekorn> I think you should also try ./search-bugs --tags apport-crash --package computer-janitor -d
<thekorn> to check if it works with already marked duplicates
<bdmurray> that just leaves unsubscribing the team from the bug and updating the tag
<bdmurray> thekorn: oh, that's a good idea ;-)
<bcurtiswx> yeah, it's catching them all :D cool
<bcurtiswx> alrightie, dinner time here.. bbs
<xteejx> wishlist bug 144793, would this be an implemented feature now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 144793 in partman-auto-loop "Use dd with bs=4k when creating disk images" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144793
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-13
<rot26> i recently asked sharkoon to consider to support linux. no reply from them. still there are bug's regarding their products around. :(
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<cge> Err - I'm a bit concerned about the new user Aquile (aquila-studio) on launchpad—is there any way to make sure the user isn't randomly changing around info on old bugs?
<cge> I just got an email about a four-year-old bug being changed from Fix Released to Fix Committed for seemingly no reason, and the account was made today.
<jmarsden> cge: Perhaps you could change it back, with a comment that status changes always require an accompanying explanation in a comment?
<cge> Ah, good point!
<micahg> cge: unfortunately with the AJAX controls, this is a common occurance
<persia> cge: I can't find any way to show the set of status changes made by a user, only bugs the user comments on, subscibes to, or otherwise becomes involved with.
<cge> persia: yes, I was hoping someone here might have access to something more
<cge> But I hadn't thought about the ajax controls issue
<persia> cge: You might consider filing a bug against malone to request a +statusmodifiedbugs feature, which would help in these cases.
<persia> cge: If we want people with fancy access, you'd do better to ask in #launchpad.  Variations in access in this channel are usually related to things like setting importance or nominating for releases.
<cge> Ah
<cge> I'm not used to all these fancy new rooms
<cge> ubuntu-bugs is already too new for me
<persia> heh.  There's *lots* of channels.  It's just that the Ubuntu as a whole is only one of many users of launchpad, and that's handled by a different group of people.
<persia> Since we use it a lot, we tend to know many of the tricks, but we're not the admins.
<cge> I seem to recall a time when there was only #ubuntu and #ubuntu-devel :)
<persia> There was such a time, and we used bugzilla :)
<cge> Yes, yes.
<thekorn> seems like 100 years ago for me
<persia> Only about 5, really.
<cge> I remember being quite skeptical of launchpad.
<persia> I think #ubuntu-bugs came into existence in early 2005
<cge> Hmmm... you're right; it's quite a bit older than I thought.
<AnAnt> Hello, I have collected bug information and saved it in a file: /tmp/apport.compiz.BXLJ7f.apport , how can I send this collected information to a certain bug number ?
<persia> AnAnt: Try `apport-bug /tmp/apport.compiz.BXLJ7f.apport`
<persia> Unfortunately, I believe that files a new bug report.  apport-collect is supposed to collect information for an existing bug report, but I don't see how to feed it information.
<persia> If you're feeling adventerous, you could always try to write some python for something that worked something like a mix of the two :)
<AnAnt> if I can make that collect function read from a file
<slacker_nl> hello, can I ask for sponsering in this channel?
<vish> om26er: hi... indicator applet complete is not installed by default :)
<vish> om26er: also , others should confirm the bug... if the reporter confirms their own bug , it isnt really a confirmation :)
<om26er_> plz any one make these two bugs wishlist against gtk+ https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/503692  &  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/503694
<vish> slacker_nl: sponsoring you mean mentoring?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503692 in gtk+2.0 "file open dialog does not allow location copy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vish> hmm.. om26er_ heh i was talking to your ghost ;)
<vish> om26er_:  om26er: hi... indicator applet complete is not installed by default :)
<vish>  om26er: also , others should confirm the bug... if the reporter confirms their own bug , it isnt really a confirmation :)
<slacker_nl> vish: no, sponsoring for this particular case, although mentoring would also be welcome
<om26er_> vish, i confirmed because it reproduced it on two live cds. but next time I will be careful
 * om26er_ installed on both
<vish> slacker_nl: yeah... i just noticed the chat on -motu :) ...nvm me ;)
<om26er> how can i know if the bug is upstream
<om26er> pedro_, are you reporting upstream the other bug or should i do that?
<pedro_> om26er, found a couple of similar reports there, i've commented already
<pedro_> our report is a bit abstract though, so let's wait for reporter feedback
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<kamusin> hey pedro_
<slacker_nl> vish: regarding mentoring, would you mentor a new bug squad member or packager?
<vish> slacker_nl: i'm not well versed with either :(
<vish> slacker_nl: hggdh or pedro_  might help you out with the bug squad... they know more about that
<pedro_> kamusin, g-p-m bug day! yay!
<kamusin> yeah
<slacker_nl> vish: k
<om26er> this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/500663 is wishlist for notify-osd
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500663 in notify-osd "Notification mouseover behavior is unintuitive" [Undecided,New]
<vish> om26er: thats i probably a Wont fix from notify osd... ;) but we can let the concerned devs do that
<vish> that is*
<vish> om26er: also most probably a dup
<vish> om26er: oh , oops read wrong bug
<vish> om26er: that is actually something that is in the specs , but hasnt been implemented
 * vish searches for main bug
<LimCore> god I hate when developers make think harder for user because of trying to make thinks "simplier"
<LimCore> *things
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/506975
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506975 in ubuntu "Not showing names of applets in add applet" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> can we make clipboard working in linux please?
<LimCore> s/linux/ubuntu with gnome
<LimCore> user data loss because of lack (by default) of Glipper - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/506980 - please set priority and consider fixing this b simply installing glipper by default
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506980 in ubuntu "Clipboard is broken. Gnome must include glipper by default" [Undecided,New]
<om26er_> plz mark triaged against nautilus: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/492240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492240 in nautilus "Add an option in Nautilus' preferences to not show mounted partitions on desktop" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<pedro_> om26er_, done, thanks for sent it upstream
<hggdh> LimCore: this sounds more like a main inclusion request. Glipper is already there, it needs to be brought to main and integrated
 * thekorn does not get the bugreports at all, what's so wrong with having no clipboard manager?
<LimCore> it REALLY really really needs!
<LimCore> thekorn: 1. copy  2. paste.... oh wait, your data is lost. drat!
<LimCore> expected result:  1. copy  2. paste works  (even if source app was closed)
<LimCore> for me as the and user he result is: "OH MAN how could even damn clipboard not work as it should!!! it works in windows since 2 decades what the hell"
<LimCore> and a simple inclusion would fix this
<vish> isnt there a long standing bug for the copy-paste?
<thekorn> honestly, I don't expect this to work this way
<thekorn> if I close an application, I expect the data to be lost
<thekorn> and if this does not fit my workflow, I know there are helpers around it, like glipper
<LimCore> thekorn: you are quite unique in this, widespread expectation is that it will stay
<thekorn> so I install it, and use it
<LimCore> since I bet over 95% users expect otherwise, it should by default work the "usuall" way
<thekorn> really, this suprises me
<vish> LimCore: how is that a bug? that probably needs to be discussed on the desktop mailing list or the gnome mailing list
<thekorn> you are fastr in guessing random numbers ;)
<LimCore> well, it works like this in windows and macos, so for 98% of computer users out there
<vish> the inclusion of glipper i mean*
<LimCore> vish: or any other way to make it work
<hggdh> vish: this is why I said it is more a MIR than anything else
<vish> yeah
<LimCore> hmm I will convert it to MIR later then
<thekorn> anyway, both bugs have a wrong target, ubuntu is wrong, it should be glipper
<LimCore> not gnome?
<hggdh> ooooh, the bug was opened against Ubuntu? Wrong, wrong
<hggdh> target is glipper
<thekorn> why gnome?
<hggdh> LimCore: you want glipper to be installed by default. So the target is glipper. Ubuntu, or Gnome, have nothing to do with it
<thekorn> btw, copying text in gedit, closing gedit and pasting it in gnome terminal works for me, without a clipboard manager
<hggdh> IIRC, it will not work if you copy from FFox, close FFox, and try to paste it elsewhere
<thekorn> righ, but it makes the bugreport less worse ;)
<LimCore> also if you copy from serveral other places
<hggdh> LimCore: when you describe the user cases, please leave comments about how stupid, nonsensical, etc out
 * hggdh tends to leave aside bugs with hiperboles
<hggdh> e.g., "it REALLY really really needs"
<hggdh> ^ hyperbolic statement, fully disregarded by down-to-earth hggdh ^
<om26er> i can't reproduce a bug but the reporter says he can and gives steps to reproduce what status should i give it?
<om26er> and also i made it invalid 3days ago.
<thekorn> om26er, if the reporter was able to give detailed infos on how to reproduce it, it should not be invalid, and switched back to New
<om26er> thanx
<LimCore> om26er: which bug
<Hobbsee> !info glipper lucid
<ubot4> Hobbsee: glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 632 kB
<om26er> LimCore, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/491184
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491184 in indicator-applet ""Lock Screen" in applet menu does not work" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> wow, that's small
<om26er> LimCore, and also in my case i am using lucid and the reporter is using karmic
<thekorn> hello Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hey thekorn!  :)
<Hobbsee> thekorn: i'm wondering what the reason is that's not in already
<LimCore> om26er: oh cool, I confirm that
<Hobbsee> thekorn: seems very small and simple - doesn't seem like "no one's actually done the work ot put it in" would be the reason
<LimCore> I seen it happening some months ago
<LimCore> not 100% sure if it was 9.10 or 9.04 though
<thekorn> Hobbsee, don't know, actually I'm suprised that a user needs a clipboard manager at all, but it might just be me
<Hobbsee> thekorn: i know that ubuntu behaves the same as windows conventionally does here, and i'm guessing that could be a reason.  not sure
<LimCore> thekorn: ask 20 random people. Or just think, its default that way on windows, mac os x and KDE, that covers probably 98%+ percent of desktops users
<Hobbsee> thekorn: (up to XP inclusive, no idea about later versions)
<LimCore> it acts this way from windows 95 (or 3.11?) till windows 7 inclusive
<thekorn> hmm, so it might be just me, fair enough. I don't know how things work outside gnome ;)
<LimCore> gnome is unique in setting up this trap at users ;)
<thekorn> call it inovation ;)
<LimCore> we can all this inovation Amnesia™.  You think your text is secure in clipboard on Gnome? Ha, think again! ;)
<om26er> plz make it wishlist/low https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-launcher/+bug/470454
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470454 in netbook-remix-launcher "Ubuntu Netbook Remix launcher support for right-to-left languages is lacking" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> om26er: I seen this bug, bot not sure in which version; should I mark it confirmed then?
<LimCore> the 491184
<Hobbsee> om26er: can't do that one - it's not for the ubuntu project
<om26er> Hobbsee, ok
<thekorn> om26er, you are looking at upstream bugreports, this bugreports are not targeted to ubuntu, people in this channel don't have more rights than you
<om26er> thekorn, not all i guess only last one
<om26er> LimCore, yes mark it confirm and also mention you dont face it in lucid?
<thekorn> om26er, the indicator applet one was also an upstream bugreport
<om26er> thekorn,  indeed. ok now i will only ask for downstreams
<Laibsch> I see yesterday's meeting was postponed to the 19th?  Same time?
<Laibsch> 1600 UTC
<micahg> Laibsch: indeed
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> You forgot to update the wiki ;-)
<Laibsch> Fixed
<xteejx> Afternoon all
<plars> anyone know offhand which package /usr/lib/cups/backend/scsi belongs to? (and no, dpkg -S does not find it)
<jibel> plars: it belongs to cups in backend-available/ and linked to backend/ during postinst
<xteejx1> bug 315438 - my own bug, cannot Confirm it myself, can someone perform triage on this please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315438 in linux "[intrepid/jaunty] wireless keeps dropping out when using high bandwidth on atheros 5007" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315438
<xteejx> bug 503727 upgraded to Triaged status
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503727 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with KeyError in create_column()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503727
<hggdh> hum. gmail seems to have borked
<xteejx> hggdh, its ok for me
<hggdh> getting errors when going to my inbox...
<hggdh> but SPAM is OK :-)
<xteejx> lol!
<xteejx> As long as you can see all the rubbish eh
<hggdh> heh
<xteejx> hggdh, is it ok thru POP, or do you not have it setup
<hggdh> this is cool. I couold not log in, gmail returned an error. There was a link "technical error information". Clicking on it I got "error 93". Duh. *Now* I know what happened.
<hggdh> xteejx1: I usually go via POP. But I sent a scan to my account, and it has not yet appeared. This is why I tried via URL
<xteejx1> anyone around?
<komputes> xteejx1: heya!
<xteejx1> komputes: hey! are you part of bug control at all?
<komputes> xteejx1: not yet ;) only bugsquad, but what do you need impotant-tafied?
<xteejx1> komputes: It's just my bug 315438 hasn't been looked at, should really be Triaged, or Confirmed status at least, but I can't do wither myself
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315438 in linux "[intrepid/jaunty] wireless keeps dropping out when using high bandwidth on atheros 5007" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315438
<xteejx1> *either
<xteejx1> no-one bothered to triage it - well one did but left it and I completely forgot it was there :)
<xteejx1> komputes: could you mark it confirmed please, unless someone can set Triaged for me please?
<komputes> xteejx1: I don't have that hardware but have seen a similar bug, sec
<xteejx1> komputes: you don't need to - 4 other people have this problem its already confirmed, just needs status setting, but i'm not allowed to change my own bug status
<xteejx1> :)
<komputes> xteejx1: take a look at this, same PCI ID - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/374265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374265 in linux "Acer Aspire ONE, Atheros AR5001 (168c:001c) frequently causes all AP clients to disassociate" [Medium,Triaged]
<xteejx1> komputes: AR5001 is the ethernet, not the wifi
<xteejx1> no hang on forget that
<xteejx1> linux always reported this as AR5007 not 5001
<komputes> mistake in the title - that bug PCI ID
<komputes> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<komputes> Your bug PCI ID
<komputes> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<komputes> same issue, frequent disconnecting
<bddebian> Boo
<xteejx1> yeah I just noticed that, how strange that lucid is reporting it as AR5001 in lspci..... its an AR5001, but it's got the right chipset... same wifi though....very strange
<xteejx1> hey bddebian
<komputes> an ath5k driver issue that seems to be frequent in 9.04/9.10
<xteejx1> komputes: now in lucid too :(
<komputes> xteejx1: I don't see a 5007 in the lspci
<komputes> xteejx1: I just see nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet [10de:0760] (rev a2)
<xteejx1> no no
<xteejx1> my wifi IS AR5007, but is reported now as AR5001
<komputes> xteejx1: that's the only ethernet, plus this bug has much audio debugging info, very unclear
<xteejx1> hence the confusion
<komputes> xteejx1: where is it reported as this?
 * thekorn checks his watch
<xteejx1> on the box of the laptop
<thekorn> hey bddebian
<komputes> xteejx1: I wouldn't trust that
<xteejx1> lol
<komputes> it's worth a note in the desciption though.
<xteejx1> well whatever, its reported correctly/wrongly somewhere...just confused me is all why the AR5001 was the same....but thats because its the same bloody thing :)
<bddebian> Hello xteejx1, thekorn
<xteejx1> yeah I'm adding to it
<xteejx1> hey
<komputes> xteejx1: I think the ath5k issue with performance will be fixed when this bug is fixed: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/461419
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461419 in linux "[Karmic] Atheros AR5211 - ath5k driver connection and performance issues" [High,Triaged]
<komputes> xteejx1: when that is fixed, I believe the other two will work as well. 461419 is the master bug which is escalated and has the highest priority.
<komputes> xteejx1: hope that helps.
<xteejx1> hehe thanks :) fingers crossed for this being worked on soon and for 1004
<komputes> xteejx1: sure hope so, I would add your info to 461419 (PCI ID, Adverised name, Make/Model of PC) and mark the bug as affecting you/subscribe
<xteejx1> komputes: of course ;)
<komputes> xteejx1: more attention, more affected users, better chance of getting more eyes and more pressure to resolve ath5k preformance issues.
<komputes> cheers!
<xteejx1> don't worry its all done - i am bug control :P
<komputes> I'm going to do an application soon.
<komputes> to bug control.
<xteejx1> why not :) get it in soon, I'll +1 ya hehe
<vish> bcurtiswx: hi..  why was the papercut invalid in the empathy bug? [regarding the icon protocol]
<xteejx1> do the apport bug reports get ignored?
<xteejx1> re bug 451620
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451620 in linux "[Hewlett-Packard Compaq Presario CQ50 Notebook PC] suspend/resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451620
<Thingymebob> bug 505416 has gone with recent updates, do I mark it invalid or fix released
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505416 in xorg-server "Segfault if mouse is moved during initialization " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505416
<xteejx> invalid
<Thingymebob> xteejx, Cheers
<xteejx> theres a standard response for it on the wiki too :)
<Thingymebob> thx
<xteejx> no probs
 * xteejx is getting fed up with all this snow!
<mucha090> hi all
<xteejx> hi
<mucha090> i have little problem
 * thekorn too!
<mucha090> i can`t shutdown my ubuntu karmic
<xteejx> !ubuntu
<ubot4> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xteejx> oops :D
<thekorn> wrong one ;)
<xteejx> mucha090: Support is in #ubuntu, this is for triaging only
<xteejx> thekorn: hehe :)
<mucha090> ah
<mucha090> sorry
<xteejx> no worries :)
<xteejx> why do people bother reporting bugs if when asked, they don't bother to provide any info?? grrrr
<Thingymebob_> bug 503548 Has completely changed behaviour (I don't think this was ever an Indicator Applet bug but couldn't determine where it really was) I now just get the GDM background and no greeter (Can't switch to VT but can SSH) Do I kill the original and open a new bug or change this one
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503548 in indicator-applet "'Switch user' option performs 'Lock screen' action" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503548
<xteejx> leave the original bug report as it was, and file another bug for a separate issue, saves confusion
<komputes> xteejx: + [Karmic Lucid] hehehe
<xteejx> komputes: well it affects both... why not? :)
<komputes> yup :D
<Thingymebob_> xteejx, thx again Any ideas where the problem really is my guess is GDM
<bdmurray> tagging karmic and lucid would be better
<xteejx> bdmurray: I have tagged both :)
<xteejx> Thingymebob_: Pass on that one, don't know sorry :(
<Thingymebob_> cool
 * xteejx is back to manual pruning of the Ubuntu bugs
<xteejx> *old ones
<xteejx> bug 412755 - bug control - help?
<ubot4> xteejx: Bug 412755 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/412755 is private
<xteejx> bug title: "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()"  5 dupes
<hggdh> xteejx: what about it?
<xteejx> hggdh, hey... I just don't know what to do with it, it was never looked at
<hggdh> ah, OK.
<hggdh> can I take it out of private?
<xteejx> i assume so yeah
<xteejx> i haven't check the logs tbh
<hggdh> oh you were isung a PPA
<hggdh> no
<xteejx> was i??
<hggdh> no, my mistake
<hggdh> but where is the stacktrace?
<xteejx> don't think apport grabbed one
<mucha090> hello again
<xteejx> hey mucha090
<micahg> xteejx: the version is way out of date
<mucha090> i have weird problem
<hggdh> xteejx: I cannot confirm -- I do not have a stacktrace, and I have not had this issue
<xteejx> ok guys.... invalidate it then?
<xteejx> mucha090: what is the problem?
<mucha090> `cuz when i wanna shut down my computer he just stopping in
<micahg> xteejx: yep
<hggdh> xteejx: yes
<mucha090> stopping timidity alsa midi...
<mucha090> and i cant shutdown or reboot him
<xteejx> ummmm ok then guys......
<mucha090> i dont know maybe its just an bug
<xteejx> mucha090: as we said before you need to ask for support in #ubuntu - if you believe it is a bug then you can file one
<xteejx> !bug | mucha090
<ubot4> mucha090: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mucha090> yeah i know
<micahg> xteejx: apport's comment isn't so correct, there was no version listed as fixed for the other bug
<mucha090> but i dont know what i must to do
<mucha090> sorry for bad english
<xteejx> mucha090: what language do you spea/k
<mucha090> pl
<mucha090> polish
<xteejx> micahg: thats probably because *someone* set the listed one as Fix Released, but if you look at the comments in that bug report, perhaps it shouldn't have been ... "I'm setting this to Fix Released though, as there are new versions available. Please upgrade. If you continue to see the problem, please reset the bug status." .... hardly "Fixed"
<micahg> xteejx: yes
<hggdh> which, BTW, was a wrong setting
<micahg> right, we usually invalidate in that case
<micahg> what he said
<xteejx> no i know guys, it's just you don't expect things like that from someone with 50000 karma... lol
<hggdh> xteejx: it really sounds like he commented the wrong bug
<xteejx> hggdh, maybe
<xteejx> mucha090: Jeżeli znajdziesz błąd w Ubuntu lub jej pochodne, proszę zgłosić błąd za pomocą polecenia "ubuntu-bug <pakiet>» - Zobacz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs innych sposobów raport błędów - Błędy w / życzenia botów IRC (nie Ubuntu) można złożyć w http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mucha090> thx
<xteejx> mucha090: you're welcome
<xteejx> google translate is a wonderful thing
<mucha090> yeah
<mucha090> i agree
<Pici> !pl
<ubot4> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Pici> :)
<mucha090> sorry but do you know what can TiMidity and that is it is safe to uninstall ?
<xteejx> hey guys, bug 82082, I think this should be set Won't Fix - hal is being deprecated for Lucid if I remember correctly, making wodim completely obsolete
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 82082 in cdrkit "wodim couldn't be set suid." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82082
<xteejx> any ideas?
<xteejx> btw it's only Invalid for Baltix, not Ubuntu
<micahg> xteejx: maybe check changelog/upstream changelog
<micahg> will the app be removed or migrated?
<xteejx> micahg: it's ok its a dupe
<hggdh> anyway, if wodim is orphaned upstream (apart from being a fork of an old version of cdrecord) there not much of a chance of being fixed.
<micahg> hggdh: debian has a newer version than Lucid
<xteejx> hggdh, as I thought... cdrecord has bypassed wodim in terms of usability, and wodim is pretty old these days
<maco> i thought wodim was debian's fork of cdrecord?
<maco> and that cdrecord had an un-redistributable license
<xteejx> pass :)
<xteejx> does anyone know anything about lvm and udev?
<xteejx> dw
<hggdh> xteejx: you can look at the build log of cdrecord, and at the source package ./debian directory -- look for the copyrights
<hggdh> on the build log, we should have lintian warnings
<hggdh> no, do not waste time. Our cdrecord (as debian's) is pretty much a soft link to wodim
<bcurtiswx> vish: you still here?
<m0ar> Can comeone help me form a bugreport, shut down my wireless networking completely :/ Not even fixable by a reinstall .o
<xteejx> !bug | m0ar
<ubot4> m0ar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yofel> m0ar: did you check your bios settings?
<xteejx> actually yeah that sounds like it could be a physical hardware problem, does it only occur in 1 version, have you tried others? also what exactly is happening with the wifi?
<m0ar> yofel: Not relevant, everything works finers in windoose :/
<m0ar> xteejx: Can't, I'm unable to use networking in ubuntu ._.
<xteejx> m0ar: is this ethernet or wireless?
<m0ar> Wireless,
<m0ar> Ethernet works
<m0ar> the thing is
<m0ar> That the wireless workED for four months out of the box, then suddenly screwed up after the recent kernel upgrade. It connects to the router, but I can't get an IP from it
<m0ar> unable to ping it
<m0ar> route doesn't give output etc
<xteejx> m0ar: ok, that could be to do with dhclient not renewing you an IP
<xteejx> what version of buntu you using?
<m0ar> karmic
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-14
<xteejx> have you tried a lucid live cd at all?
<m0ar> To clearify; it's NOT possible that it's a router problem since i can use the same statical IP and DNS from windoose
<m0ar> No, haven't tried lucid
<xteejx> i understand Ubuntu will not let you obtain an ip from the router
<m0ar> Ya :/
<xteejx> ok well if you can download lucid and try it as a live cd, see if the problem is fixed there, and if not file a bug report using ubuntu-bug
<m0ar> but the really wierd thing is that it's still there after a reinstall on a formatted partition, because it worked out of the box when I first installed karmic. That was also a clean install
<m0ar> File reports with ubuntu-bug without internet is pretty meh :)
<xteejx> si thought you said you had ethernet?
<m0ar> Yeah
<m0ar> And a cable that's 0,5 meters :)
<xteejx> .....
<xteejx> so it isnt possible?
<m0ar> I'll do that later, probably next week :/
<xteejx> btw what wifi is it?
<m0ar> Yeah, but I'm kinda handicapped without a working computer
<m0ar> Intel 5100 AGN
<m0ar> Windoose doesn not satisfy
<xteejx> hang on 1 sec
<xteejx> m0ar: bug 437953, bug 398898, bug 356561 may be relevant after a search
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437953 in linux "Problems with Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100 agn, with wifi "n" connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437953
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398898 in network-manager "wlan switched off on boot up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398898
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 356561 in hal "After switching off and then on the wireless switch (iwlagn, Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356561
<m0ar> Still; i freaking REINSTALLED the OS because I didn't wanna tinker anymore with it
<m0ar> With no effect :'D
<xteejx> m0ar: strange! have a look at those 3 bugs see if any are of any relevance may help :)
<m0ar> xteejx: Oh, thank you!
<xteejx> m0ar: no problem :)
<m0ar> xteejx: I'll be in later, catch you later
<xteejx> its 12:20am here ill be off very soon
<xteejx> 2 late
<hggdh> nah
<xteejx> hggdh: 12:39am not late? you're kidding right? lol
<hggdh> :-)
<xteejx> night all
<WeatherGod> I did some automated crash reports, and the reports were set to private.
<micahg> WeatherGod: that's normal
<WeatherGod> ok, I am running off a LiveCD...
<WeatherGod> possibly the only sensitive thing I entered on my computer would be my network password
<micahg> WeatherGod: if you're the submitter you should still see it
<WeatherGod> I guess I will double-check my traceback and see if there is anything about that before setting it to public
<WeatherGod> yeah, unless there is some special vodoo for the process maps, it is clean
<WeatherGod> ok, well, I marked them public
<micahg> WeatherGod: before retrace?
<WeatherGod> ?
<micahg> bug #?
<WeatherGod> bug 507277
<ubot4> WeatherGod: Bug 507277 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/507277 is private
<WeatherGod> that is actually one of two
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> ah, just refreshed it
<WeatherGod> I see that it got marked as a dupe
<WeatherGod> I am on a mission tonight to find as many different ways I can break Lucid...
<WeatherGod> gonna be fun
<micahg> WeatherGod: have fun
<WeatherGod> hehe
<WeatherGod> so, essentially, Ubuntu Software Center can't seem to do anything right unless it has a package list
<micahg> right, there's a bug for that
<WeatherGod> was it fixed for 1.1.8?
<micahg> idr
<WeatherGod> because I can't test that as i have to have a package list to upgrade to 1.1.8
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> actually, wasn't it a major issue for Karmic?
<micahg> yep
<WeatherGod> also, just a thought...
<WeatherGod> I understand the rational behind not having apport report for outdated software...
<WeatherGod> but maybe let it report for things like Software Updater and whatnot?
 * micahg doesn't remember where it is
<WeatherGod> because, what if the reason the software is outdated is because the user can't update due to a bug
<CarlFK> /var/log/jockey.log which ends with ERROR: update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-smi.1.gz because associated file /usr/share/man/man1/alt-nvidia-96-smi.1.gz (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist.
<CarlFK> should I bug jockey or nvidia-glx?
<bcurtiswx> hey vish, thanks for the info.. i'll keep that in mind for next time
<vish> bcurtiswx: np :)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: graphical resolution bugs convert to Q?
<vish> hmm.. is the last comment supposed to be a bribe o.0  > Bug 74042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 74042 in gdebi "gdebi-gtk - Include "uninstall" button" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74042
<vish>  :s
<micahg> vish: incentive
<vish> well , hope someone is enticed and fixes...  ;)
<vish> fixes it*
<Usama> Hello, I've similar problem to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451640
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451640 in linux "[Asus eeePc 1005HA] Suspend to RAM with wifi off deactivate the ethernet on next resume" [Undecided,New]
<Usama> can some one tell me how to make useful report?
<persia> Usama: One might usually use apport-collect, but it appears someone else already uploaded all the relevant data to the bug.
<Usama> May I help in something else?
<persia> Usama: Well, the bug report is currently against the kernel and talks about investigations done with network-manager.
<persia> You might investigate whether the kernel or network manager is having the issue, and potentially reassign the bug to network manager.
<Usama> may I ask how to check that?
<persia> Alternately, if you can confirm it is the kernel, you could document the results of your investigation there, which may help the kernel folk debug it.
<persia> I'm not exactly sure :)
<persia> If I were investigating it, I'd probably start by disabling network manager and using lower-level tools to turn off WiFi (but not ethernet) and see if that survives a suspend-resume cycle.
<persia> If it has the same behaviour, it's probably the kernel.  If it has a different behaviour, it's probably network manager.
<persia> (and be sure to document what you did and what results you got in the bug)
<Usama> ok thank you
<ruffus910> good morning all
<Usama> low level tool like 'ifconfig' or 'ifup'?
 * Usama a bit busy at wokr
 * Usama *work
<thekorn> good morning
<vish> hmm, the 5-a-day stats are just not updating... I'v changed my lp name nearly a month ago and it is still stuck with my old name and stats :(
<vish> is this a bug in EOG or gcc? Bug #503061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503061 in hundredpapercuts ""Change desktop background" dialog shows up when using "Set as desktop wallpaper" option in image viewer" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503061
<om26er> if a bug is not reproduceable and the reporter says he don't use the app any more to give further info what should i mark it.
<Ampelbein> om26er: I'd mark is "Invalid", stating in a response why and that the bug should be reopened when someone has the issue again.
<persia> It's worth including a request in the response for anyone else encountering it to provide specific steps to reproduce, as otherwise it may be difficult to fix later.
<persia> (alternately stated: when marking something invalid because triage cannot continue, be sure to ask the necessary triage questions in advance so the reopener can answer them without another round trip)
<alvin> What package interprets the options set in /etc/fstab during boot? I might have find a bug (_netdev is not respected as an option)
<vish> is this a bug in EOG or gcc? Bug #503061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503061 in hundredpapercuts ""Change desktop background" dialog shows up when using "Set as desktop wallpaper" option in image viewer" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503061
<vish> anyone^ :)
<Ampelbein> vish: why do you think it would be a bug in gcc?
<Ampelbein> i.e.: what has the compiler to do with it?
<vish> Ampelbein: hmm , i thought the "appearance" dialogue was part of gcc... but i'm not sure it is an EOG bug
<Ampelbein> vish: gcc is a compiler.
<persia> "gcc" is a compiler.  "g-c-c" is the typical shorthand for GNOME Control Centre, rather than "gcc", to distinguish.
<vish> persia: oops  , i meant t g-c-c :)
<Ampelbein> oh. sorry, got that wrong
<vish> Ampelbein: sorry , i my bad :)
<persia> alvin: I believe it to be "mountall"
<alvin> persia: I feared as much. Thanks. I already found an existing bug and will add my comments to that (Bug 384347)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384347 in util-linux "_netdev not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384347
<vish> persia: so would that bug need to be dealt in both EOG[plugin perhaps?] and g-c-c ?
<persia> alvin: On my system, /sbin/mountall isn't provided by util-linux (but rather by mountall)
<alvin> persia: Yes, the original reporter reported this against the wrong package I think. I'll add mountall
<Ampelbein> vish: i think eog is to "blame". It calls gdk_spawn_command_line_on_screen (screen,"gnome-appearance-properties" " --show-page=background",NULL); after setting the background
<persia> vish: I don't know enough about how the packages interact to have an opinion on where the bug belongs.
<vish> Ampelbein: ah.. ok. got it :)
<vish> persia: thanks :)
<Ampelbein> in eog-window.c, function eog_window_set_wallpaper()
<vish> Ampelbein: could you comment that on the bug? or shall i quote you from there?
<vish> s/there/here
<Ampelbein> vish: I can do that on lp and the gnome bugzilla.
<vish> Ampelbein: awesome , thanks.. :)
<Ampelbein> vish: done ;-)
<vish> Ampelbein: cool... can i tempt you to submit a patch for that too? [i'm gonna set a papercut milestone for it]
<vish> :)
<Ampelbein> vish: I don't know... Don't want to start working on that without response from the eog developers. I made a suggestion on the gnome-bugzilla to make this a checkbox option. I'd think that would be better than removing the call.
<vish> Ampelbein: great , i see you are subscribed to the bgo bug , so its awesome :)
<vish> thanks
<Ampelbein> no problem
<alvin> Bug 65230 was fixed a long time ago. (Hardy) In Karmic, I still see messages appear after the boot prompt appeared. Should it be reopened?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 65230 in upstart "startup messages continue on screen after first login prompt appears" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65230
<persia> alvin: Personally, I think that's just a natural result of non-sequential startup.  In practice, it doesn't generally interfere with anything.
<persia> Easy workaround is to use vc2 for the initial login.
<alvin> persia: It's very ugly. On some machines I can scroll up until the original boot prompt is visible. Especially when using NFS. Every share gives a lot of errors. Also, the messages keep coming. (Apparently sshd and smbd need to be restarted from time to time, and the console shows that)
<alvin> persia: Well, you can just press enter
<alvin> persia: It's no critical bug, but it's there. Should it be reopenend?
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/65230/comments/31 likely provides a guide as to why it's appearing again, but I'd suggest it warrants a new bug rather than reopening that one.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 65230 in upstart "startup messages continue on screen after first login prompt appears" [Medium,Fix released]
<persia> But be aware that as long as one is logging into a console to which messages are sent, there's no way to make it completely pretty.
<alvin> I can live with that.
<persia> Because it's quite possible to have more stuff write to console post-login, etc.
<alvin> Showing nothing after the boot prompt and sending all post-boot messages to tty4 or something would be much nicer.
<alvin> Good, bug 414017 already exists for the repeated messages on the root console (like smbd and sshd)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414017 in samba "dhclient hooks should not output messages on the root console" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414017
<kamusin> hey
<persia> alvin: After reading all the comments, I think that "fixing" it really requires deep work, rather than being just a simple change.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/65230/comments/34 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/65230/comments/35
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 65230 in upstart "startup messages continue on screen after first login prompt appears" [Medium,Fix released]
<persia> Essentially, as long as console is copied to vc1, vc1 is going to end up with messages after getty presentation.
<persia> (although they may be inordinately delayed in some cases, depending on the activity on the machine)
<alvin> Yes, it's probably a lot of work. My hope is that we will one day have a good feedback system. Proper boot logging (bug 328881, my favorite) and readable messages. I used Gentoo a long time ago, and I remember that logging used to be on a separate console.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328881 in upstart "init: support logging of job output" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328881
<persia> alvin: well, depending on the implementation, 328881 could be perceived as making the symptoms in 65320 worse, but yeah, if that was in place, then it wouldn't matter as much (because there'd be a good argument for not sending stuff to console anyway)
<vish> could someone set Bug #503315 to triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503315 in nautilus "File access field is not properly updated in folder properties (Nautilus)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503315
<alvin> Exactly. It would make finding bugs easier too. I'm trying to pinpoint problems with the karmic boot process, and a log would make life eaier. Oh well...
<alvin> s/eaier/easier
<persia> alvin: If you have two machines available, use a kernel argument to use a serial console, and log that.
<persia> (this also works if one has a serial printer or line terminal, but that's usually less likely for modern users)
<alvin> persia: I hadn't thought of that. Thanks. About all Karmic machines I'm using have critical boot problems, so I'll try it.
<persia> vish: I won't set it triaged.  I can't understand the bug from reading it.
<yofel> Low/Triaged: bug 507192
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507192 in kile "Overlapping hotkey Alt+O when using "Find" or "Replace"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507192
<persia> yofel: Done.
<yofel> persia: thx
<vish> persia: it has been sent upstream , the upstream report is clearer
<vish> persia: the lp user mentions that the permissions are changed but it is not immediately reflected in the peroperties window
<vish> properties*
<persia> vish: Explaining it to me won't help.  I won't set it triaged because *I* don't immediately understand the nature of the issue from reading the bug report.  Someone else might.  Alternately, the description could be updated to better encapsul.ate the issue
<persia> When I try to replicate in my local environment, I can reproduce the described issue, but I can also change the permissions in other ways, and don't expect an update to happen then.
<persia> So, either this bug is asking for nautilus to monitor the permissions and keep the control updated in realtime, *or* it is asking for the control to show the results of the last action regardless of whether these are correct.
<persia> It is entirely unclear from the description and the bug comments which request is considered the bug.
<persia> So even if I was intimately familiar with the relevant code and prepared to make the change based solely on the bug report, I wouldn't know whether I had done so.
<persia> (sorry - momentary client issue)
<persia> vish: Looking at the upstream bug, it suffers from the same issue.
<vish> persia: hmm.. well I'll leave it alone too...  ;)
<persia> vish: Alternately, debate with the submitter to determine the requested behavior, and once you believe that the nature of the requested change is clearly obvious, request again that it be considered "triaged".
<komputes> so we have a wiki page on "Bug Ownership" and what it entitles (responsibilities associated)?
<komputes> do*
<komputes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Assignment is kind of it i guess...
<persia> komputes: What are you trying to accomplish?
<komputes> persia: trying to explain (in more detail) what it means for a bug to be assigned to a person
<persia> komputes: Well, it tends to mean different things to different people.
<persia> It might mean "I've put this on my todo list"
<persia> It might mean "Someone else put this on my todo list"
<persia> It might mean "I'm working on it"
<komputes> persia: so it doesn't mean "I'm taking, or have been given responsability to fix this"
<persia> It could mean that :)
<persia> For a while, it was also used to mean "I'm the best contact for this bug now"
<persia> so someone would assign themselves when triaging and then unassign when done, but once we got the "Triaged" bug status, we stopped doing that.
<thekorn> whatever it means, If you feel like assigning a task to another user, get in contact with him/her first
<persia> Or have some prior arrangement that means you don't need to do so.
<persia> (e.g. if you hire someone, you can assign them all the bugs you want, usually)
<komputes> ok, thanks. do you feel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Assignment be expanded to include what we have discussed
<persia> komputes: I guess the best way to describe common usage is: 1) Only assign yourself or someone who agrees to let you assign them, and 2) if someone is assigned, contact them before fixing it yourself
<komputes> I guess I could add that to the wiki...
<persia> I think the current text of Bugs/Assignment is good.
<persia> Precisely how it gets used is very flexible and changes by individual.  By being vague on the wiki, we don't have to argue about which is the "correct" interpretation.
<thekorn> hehe, good point
<persia> komputes: Do you feel there is a problem with the current definition?  What sort of misunderstanding do you think may appear?
<vish> re..
<komputes> I do think it could benefit from the "Contact person (have them agree) before assigning" and "If someone is assigned, contact before starting a fix" guidelines you stated
<vish> persia: will ask for info
<persia> komputes: Well, most of us would rather not be contacted to be asked if we can be assigned.
<komputes> persia: but you would rather be contacted than just blindly assigned a bug ;)
<persia> It tends to be more that when people are discussing a bug, and someone plans to fix it but doesn't have it open, that person might say "assign me".
<persia> Or arrangements external to Ubuntu that may cause one person to be able to speak on behalf of another.
<komputes> like an upstream contact
<persia> But I think those cases are obvious when they come up, and don't need explicit instruction.
<komputes> agreed, self assignment as well
<persia> komputes: I personally don't pay any attention to the list of bugs to which I'm assigned, although I assign and unassign myself to bugs for certain workflows.
<persia> I can't speak for others: depends on whether they use bug assignment to manage their tasks.
<komputes> well I hope maintainers of a specific package, look at the bugs for their package
<persia> How do you mean "like an upstream contact"?  Something like the Ubuntu Coordinator for the frobnicator team assigns one of the frobnicator developers to work on the bug?
<persia> We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu.
<komputes> I don't go through all my bugs either, just check the one that get updated (notified by email)
<persia> Well, we have maintenance teams, but that's not people.
<komputes> yeah, maintainer, someone from upstream, or a package adopter
<persia> Again, there are no maintainers.
<komputes> in many cases it's not done (i.e. subscribe to bug mail) which is a shame :(
<persia> Upstream might assign themselves, but typically would be assigned the upstream task, rather than the Ubuntu task.
<persia> a package adopter typically wouldn't be assigned to a bug, but rather subscribed to bugs for the package.
<^arky^> Is there meta bug for CE: hpet increasing min_delt\
<^arky^> a_ns to 15000 nsec
<^arky^>  kernel errors
<komputes> persia: not assigned, just look, and perhaps subscribe to bugmail for that package
<persia> komputes: Anyway, to get to your next point: I agree it might benefit from the latter addition.  Perhaps something like "If the bug task has an assignee, it may be worth contacting them before starting work on the bug".
<persia> Oh, yeah.  Lots of people subscribe to bugs :)
<persia> Both people and teams tend to have some set of packages for which they are bug contacts.
<persia> And for a number of the Ubntu workflows, we use subscription as the method of notifying people who might be interested in becoming assigned.
<komputes> persia: ok, so i'll add that, but not "It is generally bad etiquette to assign a bug to someone else unless agreed upon together"?
<persia> Personally, I think "...for most packages you should not assign the bug to a person or team" covers that well.
<persia> There are a couple teams that actively request assignment for workflow, so it's risky to be too specific.
<komputes> okidok
<vish> Bug #503330 updated and submitted upstream , could someone set to triaged/low
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503330 in nautilus "File operation dialogue , the file count and the size count change in opposite direction." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503330
<pedro_> vish, done, i've changed the severity to minor on the upstream report though
<persia> I can't even reproduce that one.
<vish> pedro_: ah , right.. i forgot that :) thanks for reminding
<vish> persia: this was a different but.. :) i havent updated the previous bug yet ;)
<vish> bug*
<persia> vish: the one I can't reproduce is 503330.
<persia> Not to say it isn't there, just that I can't reproduce it.
<vish> persia: you have to try with *several* files[ideally large video files ;) ] to notice it
<persia> I guess I don't have enough of those :)
<^arky^> Is the DebuggingRemovableDevices wiki page out of date?
<^arky^> it mentions ck-list-sessions which package provides it ?
<thekorn> oh! it's a hugday today: happy hugday everybody!
<pedro_> happy bug day thekorn!
<pedro_> kamusin, is doing an extraordinary work
 * pedro_ hugs kamusin
 * thekorn hugs kamusin too
<kamusin> yai!
<thekorn> obj = reduce(
<thekorn>                             lambda obj, attr: getattr(obj, attr), path[1:], shell.shell.user_ns[path[0]])
<thekorn>                         type_url = obj._wadl_resource.type_url
<thekorn> argh
<thekorn> sorry, wrong window
<xteejx> Afternoon all
<xteejx> Who is sergio in LP????
<thekorn> xteejx, who is sergio? ;)
<thekorn> try to search here: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/?name=sergio&searchfor=peopleonly
<xteejx> thekorn: I found them, just so DAMN annoying changing status he hasnt got a bloody clue what he's doing, have told him not to, so he changed bugs to Fix Committed WTF
<xteejx> sorry am peed off
<xteejx> bug 78470
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 78470 in xorg-server "switching to current logged in user freezes gdm" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78470
<thekorn> oh :(
<xteejx> hmm
<xteejx> reported him to #launchpad, dunno what happens
<vish> pedro_: who can i whine to ,  about the 5-a-day stats not updating? ;)   I'v changed my lp name nearly a month ago and it is still stuck with my old name and stats :(
<pedro_> vish, dholbach might know about that
<vish> pedro_: thanks :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<BlackZ> hi pedro_ ;)
<pedro_> hello there BlackZ
<xteejx> Guys, who do I speak to about a licensing issue with one of our packages???
<xteejx> bdmurray: ping ^^
<vish>  i was told to ping bdmurray too :)
<vish> *by dholbach
<xteejx> gst-plugins-ugly is licensed by the author as GPLv2, but the copyright added by us or Debian states GPLv3 or later, which hasn't been OK'd by the author#
<xteejx> bug 181244
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 181244 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 "libcdio GPL/license violation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181244
<xteejx> Sun Microsystems stopped distributing libcdio for this reason, we still do for CD/DVD writing.....worrying
<xteejx> dholbach: ^ Any ideas? The copyright holder themselves reported this in LP
<thekorn> xteejx, he is not in here ;)
<xteejx> thekorn: oh yeah lol :)
<xteejx> Any Canonical guys?
<maco> well it's not a hard bug to fix
<xteejx> It's beyond my knowledge tbh, what about #motu?
<maco> i
<maco> i'm a motu
<maco> i'll do it right now
<xteejx> brilliant!! thank you maco!! Just thought I should make people aware as I spotted this... last thing we need is a lawsuit! lol
<maco> hrmm well i can fix the "it says gplv3 and should say gplv2" part easily
<thekorn> maco, what's your fix, kicking it out, or changing the licence?
<maco> the 2nd part where it says that the code is an incompatible license is more problematic
<maco> thekorn: yeah i just read the whole bug description :-/
<thekorn> there *must* be another reason for this not being fixed
<xteejx> hmmm, none of the GPL licenses AFAIK are compatible
<xteejx> thekorn: It didn't even have a status/importance until I pinged the bug report
<maco> yeah someone probably didnt even see it
<xteejx> very likely
<maco> oh dear
<xteejx> well I'm the self appointed "clear out and check on the old rubbish" guy hehe
<maco> hrmph. i think we need to find someone who knows the licenses very well
<ogra> and someone who wants to handle joerg schilling once he gets angry
<thekorn> hehe
<ogra> he is surprisingly clam on that bug
 * thekorn thinks siretart is a good person for this task ;)
<ogra> yes
<xteejx> I wouldn't be that calm about it....thank god he isn't from M$ hahaha
<ogra> *calm
<xteejx> thank god i'm not either ;) woohoo
<maco> hmmm the COPYING file *does* say GPLv2 or later
<xteejx> maco: I think it's the "or later" part he means
<xteejx> i.e. he released it under GPLv2
<maco> xteejx: the bug report at first was complaining that debian/copyright had GPLv2 or later when the code was GPLv2, not "or later" .... but he code *is* "or later"
<maco> so having GPLv3 in debian/copyright should be ok-but-rather-daft
<maco> umm but debian/copyright says GPLv2 or later anyway, so moot point
<xteejx> I thought he was complaining *because* it was or later, and that he released it as GPL2, so GPL3 would be wrong? Or have I misread it?
<xteejx> right i understand it,
<xteejx> it was released as GPLv2 only, but it's also being used by libcdio which is LGPL licensed, which is incompatible with GPL
<maco> im checking the upstream tarball
<xteejx> ok
<maco> COPYING *should* match upstream tarball, while it's possible a maintainer would get debian/copyright wrong
<maco> however i see COPYING and debian/copyright as matching in lucid's package
<xteejx> could Debian have got it wrong upstream and we just synced it in like that?
<maco> ok correction, LGPLv2+
<maco> and upstream tarball, the COPYING in the package, and debian/copyright *all* agree on that
<xteejx> still a conflict then if the author released source as GPLv2 right?
<maco> oooo jeez im so confused
<maco> gst-plugins-ugly0.10 is the currently marked affecting package
<maco> but they're arguing about libcdio in there
<xteejx> i think because one calls the other
<xteejx> we really need this directed to someone high up
<thekorn> whatever you do, coordinate it with siretart
<maco> libcdio is gnu software so i'd be really darned surprised if it *wasn't* gplv3
<maco> and it is
<maco> the debian/copyright files are correct for both packages
<xteejx> maco: but libgstreamer is LGPL ..... thats one of the problems
<maco> yeah i dont know about their interaction too well, but im pretty sure the bug is correct that libgstreamer cannot call gpl shared objects :-/
<maco> i just know that this person saying "now it says gplv3 when the code is actually gplv2" is wrong
<xteejx> I'm sooooo confused now
<maco> i think he's saying GNU/FSF changed the license without asking him (one of the contributors) and so he should be whining to GNU/FSF about it
<maco> shall i post this as a comment?
<maco> For gst-plugins-ugly0.10:
<maco> The COPYING file in http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-plugins-ugly/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.13.tar.gz and in the package in Lucid and the debian/copyright in Lucid all agree that the license is LGPLv2.1+
<maco> For libcdio:
<maco> The COPYING file in http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/libcdio/libcdio-0.82.tar.gz and in the package in Lucid and the debian/copyright in Lucid all agree that the license is GPLv3+
<maco> If you believe that GNU does not have the right to choose the GPLv3+ license for libcdio, please take this up with them.
<xteejx> that would make more sense, as I'm guessed all we do is grab it from them, or Debian does
<maco> hggdh: hey
<xteejx> I would try not to pee him off tbh
<xteejx> hi micahg, hggdh
<jjardon> hello, I'd like to link solang package with the upstream, how can I do it?
<maco> i dont want to get him upset, just i dont think complaining to individual distros will be nearly as productive as going directly to the people who are making the change to the license
<maco> as *we* aren't the ones who did it
<hggdh> hi xteejx
<hggdh> hi maco
<xteejx> maco: of course :)
<xteejx> hggdh, do you have any knowledge of GPL and LGPL licensing?
<xteejx> or micahg
<jjardon> I think that I have to fill this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/solang/+edit-packaging
<hggdh> xteejx: depends on how deep you want to go
<micahg> jjardon: it's not in lucid?
<xteejx> ermmm... bug 181244
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 181244 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 "libcdio GPL/license violation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181244
<xteejx> we're trying to work it out
<jjardon> micahg, no
<jjardon> micahg, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=solang
<micahg> jjardon: well, the way to do it is to set the upstream link
<hggdh> jjardon: this will link with solang trunk on Gnome (if I am correct)
<micahg> you can link to a bzr branch for the project's upstream
<maco> xteejx: so if i add the line "Getting it changed there will trickle down to all distros instead of you having to ask many individual distros to make changes to the copyright files distributed with their packages." its less "not our bug" and more "this will help you"... right?
<jjardon> micahg, hggdh the project upstream is here: git://git.gnome.org/solang
<micahg> jjardon: we can't do that
<micahg> you can link to upstream in LP
<xteejx> maco: I would guess so, but honestly I'm very wary of licensing issues and believe it should be dealt with by Canonical since its their product
<hggdh> xteejx: reading the thing now
<jjardon> micahg, but then I'm going to have a ~jjardon/solang branch, isn't it?
<xteejx> maco: hang on, hggdh is looking, get a 3rd opinion can't hurt
<micahg> jjardon: well, it should be tied to the project
<xteejx> but i grabbed source for lucid, libcdio is GPLv3
<micahg> so if you're the core dev for it, you can make lp:solang point to your branch
<micahg> and then mark it as upstream
<jjardon> micahg, seems that is already done: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/solang
<jjardon> no, I'm not the core devel, I'm only want to link a downstream bug with th e upstream one
<micahg> oh, you can do that without a branch
<micahg> just select the project when you click affect another project
<hggdh> xteejx: if I am getting it right, the OP is one of the authors, and has not authorised the change from GPLv2
<micahg> jjardon: it seems like it's not registered
<jjardon> micahg, I did that but I get an error: There is no project in Launchpad named "solang"
<micahg> is the project called solang?
<jjardon> micahg, yeah ;)
<hggdh> also, seems libcdio has moved to GPLv3. This -- if I remember correctly -- makes it not kosher to link to LGPLv2
<jjardon> micahg, http://projects.gnome.org/solang/
<micahg> jjardon: have hggdh help you register it with the proper owners
<hggdh> xteejx: this was called by some the TiVO effect
<xteejx> hggdh, yes exactly
<maco> hmmm?
<maco> i thought the TiVO effect was "sure you can have the code...but if you modify it and it doesnt match our checksum...you're hosed"
<xteejx> hggdh, i.e. upgrade package and license together?
<jjardon> hey hggdh , could you help me?
<hggdh> on one side, yes. On the other, it now blocks using LGPL to provide closed code
<hggdh> jjardon: sure. I hope ;-)
<xteejx> hggdh, so we're screwed if we use it really with our incompatible licenses in the other packages
<jjardon> hggdh, great :), just discovered solang; I think is a great project
<hggdh> we might. I would defer to counsel, though
<hggdh> xteejx: ^
<maco> hggdh, xteejx: so any complaints if i post that comment saying that we made no license changes and that the FSF is the responsible party?
<xteejx> aren't we still liable because we use it??
<hggdh> maco: no complaints from me. This will be a fight between the OP anf FSF
<maco> hggdh: exactly. id rather the FSF deal with him
<hggdh> xteejx: we *might*. Again, I would defer to counsel
<xteejx> go ahead then maco, 3 people happy
<hggdh> jjardon: so you want to add solang as a project in LP?
<xteejx> btw thanks guys for helping on that bug :)
<jjardon> hggdh, I'd like to link bugs to upstream ones, so we can forward some bugs to bugs.gnome.org
<maco> ok, comment added
<xteejx> thx maco
<hggdh> jjardon: been a long time I did this, so I am quite rusty. I will need to search for the process
<micahg> hggdh: it's simple just go to the home page and click register a new project
 * micahg just didn't know who should be the maintainer/driver
<micahg> jjardon: ^^
<micahg> LP home page
<hggdh> jjardon: what is the package(s) name(s) on Ubuntu?
<jjardon> hggdh, solang
<jjardon> but is only packaged in karmic
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> that's why I cannot find it
<hggdh> is it in Universe?
<micahg> how is it only in karmic?
<hggdh> probably new, the original packager for us did not get there yet, or orphaned it
<hggdh> if it is universe, MOTU is the maintainer
<jjardon> This is the page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/solang
<jjardon> is in universe only in karmic
<hggdh> jjardon: on the page you pointed me to, click on the "set upstream link" on the right, at the Karmic release.
<micahg> hggdh: someone has to register the project first
<hggdh> solang trunk seems to be registered
<jjardon> solang/trunk doesnt' work
<hggdh> oh
<jjardon> micahg, hggdh, sorry, I have to go now, see you in a couple of hours
<hggdh> jjardon: meanwhile I will look at it
<hggdh> uff. Partially done, but jjardon will have to change the maintainership
<hggdh> whoever registers a project gets to be the maintainer...
<micahg> hggdh: you registered it
<jcastro> pedro_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/495225
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495225 in rhythmbox "Support application indicators for Lucid" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<jcastro> pedro_: for these bugs where the DX team is writing patches, I would like for them not to be "done" until the patches have been submitted upstream
<jcastro> is there a way to do that but not mess up your little workflow there?
<hggdh> micahg: yes
<hggdh> there is still a lot of work to be done, linking the specific releases
<xteejx> Does anyone manually go through the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs ? Just noticed the very first one is closable thats all
<hggdh> every so often (like 'in a blue moon'), yes. We should, though
<vish> jcastro: may be if the commit messages did  *not* mention the bug report for now ...
<vish> jcastro: but a later commit mentions all the bug numbers , once submitted upstream
<vish> maybe that would work.. :)
 * jcastro manhandles the bug to his will
<xteejx> hggdh, i just wondered if it'd be possible to get a spring cleaning bugday
<hggdh> we can try it, and I think it would be worthy of our time. But I would like pedro_ and bdmurray to weigh in also
<xteejx> Cool :)
<xteejx> it would certainly look good on our stats
<hggdh> heh
 * hggdh is not worried about karma
<xteejx> hggdh, i meant open bugs vs invalid ;)
<hggdh> oh, OK, indeed it would be good
<bdmurray> There must be some way to do some of the "spring cleaning" programatically.  For example, where bug is incomplete has < 2 comments, last comment is from a bug control member and status is unknown and bug only has one bug task....
<cyan-spam> hi all, what should i do about Bug #478308? a dev was working with reporter but seems to have forgotten about it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478308 in gnome-power-manager "Dim when idle won't turn off" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478308
<om26er_> if there is an old bug in LP and a new both with the same upstream bug number which should i mark duplicate?
<om26er__> sorry got disconnected. was I answered?
<cyan-spam> nope, sorry. my newbie idea is that older bugs get priority, but if i new report has much better debugging information, i usually call the older bug the dupe
<bdmurray> cyan-spam: that's right
<om26er__> cyan-spam, but that's kind of feature request typo
<hggdh> bdmurray: so you think a bit of automation could be used here?
<om26er__> one is from 2005 and the other is from 2009
<om26er__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/386481 & https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/19598
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386481 in nautilus "Not same right click menu in left and right part of Nautilus" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> hggdh: likely yes, I'd first the script create a bug list for manual review and e-mail that list to the bug squad(?) then we could review them and close them together
<hggdh> bdmurray: k. I will try to get something done this weekend (alone in Chicago,  working on Sunday, etc, etc)
<hggdh> good training in launchpadlib, at least
<bdmurray> hggdh: let me know if you need any help but I'll be travelling on sunday
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you.
<cyan-spam> om26er__: i'd probably go with older as the dupe in this case. newer seems to have more activity (esp. paper cuts)
<om26er__> cyan-spam, ok.
<om26er__> done
<xteejx> bdmurray, hggdh: I would certainly support an automation of these 8000-odd expired bugs' removal with a script. I'm estimating a good 3000-4000 could simply be closed/removed this way, judging by how many are already well outdated.
<xteejx> +1 from me :)
<cyan-spam> in the case of a bug reporter no longer being able to reproduce the issue (but the cause was never identified), is it better to do fix released or invalid? (Bug #417287)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417287 in gnome-power-manager "xorg-intel-video can't change backlight" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417287
<bdmurray> hggdh: this might be harder that I'd initially thought
<hggdh> bdmurray: heh, the plot thickens... what gives?
<hggdh> finding the comments?
<bdmurray> the expirable bugs aren't exported and status="incomplete w/o response" isn't working either
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> than will make it pretty much impossible to get done in a simple way
<vish> om26er__: could you re-open the file-roller upstream bug report...
<cyan-spam> chriscoulson: you there? i was just looking at bug #478308. what further action should be taken there?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478308 in gnome-power-manager "Dim when idle won't turn off" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478308
<bdmurray> hggdh: yeah, I'll let you know if I find out more
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> I will have a look at it anyway, still good training
<charlie-tca> cyan-spam: should be marked confirmed; Chris Coulson was able to get the log from the reporter.
<charlie-tca> the workaround is to remove gnome-power-manager
<cyan-spam> ok, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Workaround should be put in description as in : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<xteejx> hggdh, how about a script that checks last comment > 3 months ago, no status or importance set, 1 task only - then it does the Old untouched status - and rechecks for the untouched status > 2-4 weeks with no response > close ?   or is that what you were talking about? :)
<xteejx> what i just typed makes no sense, don't worry hehe
<vish> xteejx: amaranth had such a script which auto closes bugs with no response.. ;)
<WeatherGod> horray for hug day!
<xteejx> perhaps someone could incorporate the 2 or something?
<hggdh> xteejx: might be. The ideal would be to go straight for the kill -- which cannot be done now. So, yes, looking for (say) incomplete bugs, few comments, last touched long ago, etc might be a way
<xteejx> is it bug day??
<xteejx> hggdh, I see, the sooner the better really
<WeatherGod> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100114
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> hggdh: we should try and get amaranth's script ;)
<xteejx> vish: +1  maybe edit it a bit for our needs, save time
<hggdh> vish: it is an option, then just adapt/update
<xteejx> gnome power manager? ooooh ok I can help, just no good with editing the wiki, will try though
<xteejx> gives me something "new" to do that the old crap :P
<xteejx> *than
<hggdh> bdmurray: BTW, did we ever set the email notification to bugsquad 1?on changes to the  wiki
<xteejx> no i haven't had any emails re wiki changes
<WeatherGod> xteejx, get the hugday-tools
<WeatherGod> it makes it much easier to edit the wiki
<hggdh> darn. Will get it done
<xteejx> WeatherGod: where from? sorry, new to bugdays, not triaging though, can you link me? :)
<vish> bdmurray: i think i broke the 5-a-day stats tracker :( ...  I'v changed my lp name nearly a month ago and it is still stuck with my old name and stats :( i think it might be due to my name change , the stats havent been updated only since i updated my name :s
<cyan-spam> xteejx: the link is pasted above
<cyan-spam> there's info about the tools on that page
<WeatherGod> xteejx, also note that when you initialize the hugday-tool, be sure to use your LP login name, not the alias
<xteejx> Cool, thanks guys, just seen it :)
<vish> bdmurray: it says "Last updated at: Thu, 14 Jan 2010 16:33:12 +0000" , but note the "These fine people achieved their 5-a-day yesterday: . " its been empty for a long time
<bdmurray> vish: if you look in http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/people/ you can find yourself and also when it really seems to have been last updated
<WeatherGod> anybody know how to determine which bug report I am a subscriber to when it gets listed as a dupe in another report?
<WeatherGod> one of my reports got listed as a dupe for one of those bugs that has 50 or so dupes listed
<WeatherGod> I just wanted to double-check that my report is indeed a dupe
<xteejx> help: hugday init command - where is the firefox cookie located??
<WeatherGod> xteejx, in .mozilla directory
<WeatherGod> it is in your profile
<xteejx> so hugday init --user xteejx --cookie /home/name/.mozilla ?
<WeatherGod> note, you may have to close firefox for it to work
<bdmurray> hggdh: thekorn had the answer searchTasks(status="Incomplete (without response)")
<WeatherGod> no, look into the .mozilla folder for your profile, and find the sqlite file there
<xteejx> WeatherGod: ahhhh cool thanks :D
<vish> bdmurray: so it hasnt been updated from 16Dec?  0.o ok , nvm then :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: oh, nice, thank you (and thekorn)
<vish> bdmurray: for everyone it seems stuck at 16 Dec , i updated my name only after the 20th  , so i didnt break it , yay, :)
<vish> thanks for the link...
<xteejx> I can't close hugday bugs - I done hugday init --user xteejx --wiki-id Teej --cookie /home/teej/.mozilla/firefox/gxt2zion.default/cookies.sqlite and I get "RuntimeError: You are not allowed to change the content of 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100114'. Plase run 'hugday init' and try again."
<WeatherGod> do 'hugday current --remember'
<WeatherGod> oh, wait... maybe you didn't initialize properly
<WeatherGod> give me a second...
<xteejx> I've followed instructions, maybe missed something, can't see what though :S
<WeatherGod> you don't have an OpenID login
<WeatherGod> that's why
<xteejx> I'm sure I do
<WeatherGod> well, maybe the page is different for me, then
<WeatherGod> take a look at your member page and see if you have an OpenID
<WeatherGod> that OpenID is the id to use for init
<xteejx> OpenID login:                         https://launchpad.net/~xteejx
<WeatherGod> hmm, that is odd
<xteejx> no need for the ~ is there?
<WeatherGod> no, that is just for the URL
<xteejx> hmmm
<WeatherGod> maybe it has something to do with the wiki-id
<WeatherGod> try it without the wiki-id
<xteejx> $ hugday init --user xteejx --cookie /home/teej/.mozilla/firefox/gxt2zion.default/cookies.sqlite
<xteejx> TypeError: Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '/home/teej/.mozilla/firefox/gxt2zion.default/cookies.sqlite'
<WeatherGod> did you close firefox?
<xteejx> oops got ff open
<WeatherGod> I get it when i have it open
<WeatherGod> seems to happen for ff 3.5, not 3.0
<xteejx> oh hang on
<xteejx> does 230264 show my name??
<WeatherGod> yup
<xteejx> it does WOOT woot it worked thanks WeatherGod :D
<WeatherGod> np
<xteejx> Do we mark bugs on the hugday wiki if they're Incomplete, need more info, but we've since asked for that info?
<xteejx> i mean, if I asked them just now
<WeatherGod> well, since you asked for more info...
<WeatherGod> and you have subscribed (therefore "hugging" a bug)
<WeatherGod> then you can mark it in the wiki
<xteejx> oh ok, I understand, if it's being worked on, we can mark it? :)
<WeatherGod> essentially, you are agreeing to shepard the bug report
<xteejx> cool
<WeatherGod> not necessarially to solve it
<xteejx> oh great, bury the damn uranium and irradiate us all thanks
<xteejx> sorry wrong window, local thing heh
<WeatherGod> ah, thought you were talking about bug 498974 that I am hugging
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498974 in gnome-power-manager "Backlight behaves irradically when changed from keyboard." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498974
<xteejx> hahahaha :P
<xteejx> This hugday stuff is easy!
<WeatherGod> hehe
<xteejx> kamus is getting a run for their money hehe
<WeatherGod> what should we do about bug reports that have already been taken care of, but the user did not "hug" it?
<WeatherGod> i.e. - bug 491771
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491771 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] battery is charged (when discharging) and unaccurate remaining battery time (dup-of: 489824)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491771
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489824 in gnome-power-manager "power manager icon on system tray doesn't indicate battery status correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489824
<xteejx> 491771 is a dupe
<WeatherGod> right, but should it still get marked as hugged?
<WeatherGod> essentially, it seems like it should have been
<xteejx> Check if its a problem in Lucid?
<xteejx> Treat the dupe as closed if the original is on the hugday list I guess
<xteejx> Otherwise not
<WeatherGod> both are on hugday list, I think
<xteejx> Just close the dupe then :)
<WeatherGod> but, should I take credit for it, then?  seems wrong
<jjardon> hggdh, thank you ;)
<xteejx> WeatherGod: I wouldn't worry - you can see it as you taking credit, or helping to say "it's actually closed" ;)
<WeatherGod> that works
<xteejx> bug 289322, I marked this Wishlist, confirmed, but on further inspection, I believe this is now implemented, as CPU load afaik no longer affects screen-off
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 289322 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager needs different idleness definition for turning off display" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289322
<WeatherGod> dunno
<yofel> can somone please re-set bug 402188 to triaged? Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402188 in vim "gvim complains about "gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed" in the shell it's started from" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402188
<xteejx> yofel, done
<vish> pedro_: could you close this bug > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=546271 , seems fixed and is working properly as expected
<ubot4> Gnome bug 546271 in General "PicasaWeb export add album dialog does not have a default button listening to [Return]" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> vish, looking
<vish> WFM , in Lucid F-Spot 0.6.1.5
<vish> thanks
<pedro_> vish, working fine here too, I've closed the report at the upstream BTS , thank you!
<hggdh> jjardon: you now should link to specific releases upstream, and take onwership over it ;-)
<vish> np..
<xteejx> a hibernation fail - shouldn't it be filed under pm-utils and not g-p-m?
<bdmurray> vish: I've found the problem and the update is running now
<vish> bdmurray: ah, thanks... i was more worried if i did something wrong , by changing my lp name :) , great that its fixed though :)
<bdmurray> vish: no it was somebody else causing problems ;-)
<vish> phew :D
<bdmurray> vish: okay, job all done
<ikt> WeatherGod: I wasn't actually sure whether I should tick it off on the hugday list
<WeatherGod> ah, well, sorry to steal your thunder
<ikt> don't be, I don't mind :)
<ikt> I'm just new learning this thing, you've actually helped me :)
<WeatherGod> good, the blind leading the blind
<WeatherGod> :P
<vish> bdmurray: lol ,... i have two spots on the list now ;)
<ikt> I'm sure if we're doing it wrong someone will point it out :P
<WeatherGod> that assumes that anybody else in this mental hospital knows what to do
<vish> yeah , i changed my lp name , so now both my old and new lp names are listed :D
<vish> ikt: ^
<vish> ikt: oops , nvm me
<ikt> WeatherGod: are we the paitents or the hospital staff?
<WeatherGod> there is staff?
<xteejx> im mental moo
<WeatherGod> ok, I am looking at bug reports regarding computers shutting down or hibernating if you plug in AC while the battery is critically low
<WeatherGod> seems like there is an old report that got made invalidated because of lack of info... but another report that had more info was listed as a dupe
<WeatherGod> I wonder if a bunch of these hug day bugs could be linked up to these old reports?
<xteejx> bug 310822 - isn't this already implemented in g-p-m??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 310822 in gnome-power-manager "Should allow all displays to power down" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310822
<xteejx> anyone?
<WeatherGod> if a bug has been marked for expiration over a month ago, is it ok to set it to invalid?
<WeatherGod> ok, I just saw instructions about bugs marked for expiration
<xteejx> try and see if they still have the problem
<xteejx> WeatherGod: ^
<greg-g> I probably missed something: but why are we seeing all of the bug mail being sent to ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists? We were subscribed to a bunch of bugs for some reason?
<WeatherGod> well, yeah, that's what most of these marked for expiration are about
<WeatherGod> the OR just hasn't replied
<xteejx> use the closing reply then :)
<WeatherGod> heh, sometimes people send mail directly to us
<WeatherGod> yup, doing so right now
<xteejx> greg-g: brian said something about apport bugs not having a pattern assigned to them come through to bug control
<greg-g> xteejx: yeah, I didn't completely follow that message, I guess.
<xteejx> me neither heh
<greg-g> :)
 * hggdh had the sasme Q yesterday
<xteejx> thats why i remember what happened, 2 days ago i'd have forgot lol
<WeatherGod> hggdh, did you see my question about the bug reports regarding people plugging in their power when batteries are critically low?
<yofel> WeatherGod: I switched to kde a while ago, but that did happen to me once when I still used gnome, can't remember much about it now though
<WeatherGod> should these bug reports get merged or something
<WeatherGod> maybe there is already a well-known bug report about it to attach them to?
<xteejx> i would suggest the one with the most information shoul dbe the original, and set the others as dupes
<WeatherGod> there seems to be quite a bit of them, and I would consider them fairly serious
<greg-g> hggdh: did you get an answer?
<hggdh> greg-g: yes, what xteejx said is correct. The bug reports we are getting are those in need of a pattern
<hggdh> WeatherGod: not, I did not see it
<hggdh> backstepping now
<hggdh> WeatherGod: I guess your question is if some of the hugday bugs would be linked to a master bug marked invalid?
<WeatherGod> yeah, I already flipped that around abit
<WeatherGod> I was just wondering if it is ok to mark them as dupes even though it is different hardware
<hggdh> WeatherGod: usually this is not a very good idea, since different hardware may have different issues
<WeatherGod> right
<micahg> depends if the bug ends up being in g-p-m or a hardware issue
<WeatherGod> it seems to be a mix
<WeatherGod> the behavior is dependent upon what is set in gpm (Hibernate, Suspend, or Shutdown)
<WeatherGod> so, it is acting on those settings
<WeatherGod> but something is triggering the action
<micahg> WeatherGod: yes, but that just triggers an event lower in the stack
<WeatherGod> which could be hardware or software related
<micahg> WeatherGod: right
<WeatherGod> maybe a comment should be made in them listing the other bugs that are similar?
<micahg> or at least hardware driver related :)
<WeatherGod> would that help developers?
<WeatherGod> that way, they have a short-list available?
<greg-g> hggdh: ahh, ok
<greg-g> hggdh: thanks.
<WeatherGod> or maybe make a new tag?
<micahg> LP needs to be able to link bugs internally better
<micahg> perhaps a possible dupe field
<WeatherGod> or a "related" field?
<WeatherGod> or....
<WeatherGod> how about a billboard style approach
<WeatherGod> where any user could set up a bulletin board and attach reports in any way they wish?
<WeatherGod> so, they can group reports accordingly
<WeatherGod> so, one user could have a "ToDo" group and maybe group some other reports based on behavior
<WeatherGod> while another person can group reports by drivers, or hardware
<micahg> WeatherGod: bug 507621
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507621 in malone "Add a way to mark as a possible duplicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507621
<WeatherGod> should I file my board idea?
<cyan-spam> can i get a second opinion on Bug #413954? i think package should actually be acpid since the /proc/acpi/battery values are also wrong
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413954 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager displays some values at 1/10 of the correct amount" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413954
<micahg> WeatherGod: that's a lot more complicated, but there's no reason not to file a bug if you have an idea...
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> or should it go in brainstorm?
<micahg> WeatherGod: I think brainstorm is more for ubuntu
<WeatherGod> ah, ok
<WeatherGod> I am also adding a comment to your report about an idea to have a "Promote/Demote" feature to automatically bump a possible dupe to a duplicate and demote a duplicate to a possible dupe
<xteejx> Who is kamus? Ref bug 317490, if he's in here, might be an idea to mark himself for that bug on the bugday wiki page :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 317490 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-statistics seems to stop data graph" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317490
<WeatherGod> he must have missed one...
<micahg> kamusin: ^^^
<WeatherGod> micahg, bug 507630
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507630 in malone "Add a "personal peg-board" feature to allow users to visually organize and group reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507630
<WeatherGod> At the very least, maybe see it as a firefox plugin
<WeatherGod> maybe using Jetpack or something?
<xteejx> could be added as a hidden html bit of code, visible in the lp improvements thing for triage only?
<WeatherGod> imagine how awesome it would be with multi-touch?
<WeatherGod> yeah, and data could be saved locally to reduce the strain on launchpad servers
<WeatherGod> heck, html5 could do something like this
<xteejx> well yeah, look at how googles wave uses html5 ... i'm sure we could implement *something* like that
<WeatherGod> maybe (I am thinking of the offline mode like gmail)
<WeatherGod> haven't tried it, is it any good?
<xteejx> not without contacts haha :P
<xteejx> but the idea is very good for mass collaboration, we could use something like it if IRC ever goes down hehe
<WeatherGod> I think I am still leaning towards a firefox plugin, though
<WeatherGod> guess it matters if we want it to be personal pegboards or collaborative pegboards
<WeatherGod> then again, it could be both at the same time
<WeatherGod> just that everyone gets a pegboard by default
<xteejx> anyway... bug 327805, very complex, keyboard connects thru monitor, layout switching is set to 2 shifts keys, but doesnt work until gpm wakes up system...... not sure how the hell to triage this, or even if the offending package is gpm.... need help triaging this please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 327805 in gnome-power-manager "Keyboard layout switching hotkey becomes disabled after monitor power-save" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327805
<xteejx> WeatherGod: there's so many good ideas to improve bug hunting, its just implementing them :(
<micahg> WeatherGod: well, if you want to make a FF extension, that's up to you, but the LP devs probably won't
<WeatherGod> unfortunately, I don't know the first thing about making one
<WeatherGod> and I have never programmed gui's before
<WeatherGod> maybe I should look at lp-improvements to see how it does hooks into LP
<cyan-spam> xteejx: i'd say that's a bug in xorg, definitely not g-p-,
<cyan-spam> g-p-m*
<cyan-spam> not sure about xorg, but that would be my best guess. xorg guys can re-assign, they know better
<kamusin> micahg, : - )
<xteejx> kamusin, hey did you change the bugday wiki for that bug above?
<xteejx> cyan-spam: reassign it to xorg then? it does sound a bug too complex to be just gpm
<cyan-spam> xteejx: yes, that would be my advice
<xteejx> cyan-spam: ok cool, I'll know who to blame if its wrong ;) just kidding :)
<xteejx> hehe
<cyan-spam> :)
<kamusin> xteejx, I think noup .. but let me check
<xteejx> ok :)
<xteejx> wow, bugday numbers are falling :D
<kamusin> xteejx, nice work
<xteejx> no problem, i'm normally just triaging old crap, may as well put skills to some better use once a week hehe
<kamusin> heh
<xteejx> Has the application for Bug Control changed in the last year?
<WeatherGod> has anybody here ever tried Zotero?
<WeatherGod> I am thinking to maybe try hacking the Zotero plugin as a LP plugin for a rudimentary pegboard idea
<WeatherGod> a lot of the basic ideas are there
<njin> Hy everybody
<njin> I've wireless problem
<njin> frequents disconnections
<njin> d-link dwl-g510
<njin> on lucid now updated
<WeatherGod> did you ever have a problem like that before?
<njin> on jaunty and karmic no
<hggdh> WeatherGod, njin, better move to #ubuntu+1
<WeatherGod> agreed
<njin> what i have to do ?
<njin> it's firat time that i use irc
<WeatherGod> ah, are you using epiphany?
<WeatherGod> or pidgin?
<njin> xchat
<WeatherGod> ah, well, you know how you added #ubuntu-bugs to get here?
<njin> i think that i click some link on lauchpad
<njin> ops launchpad
<WeatherGod> well, you see "FreeNode" on the left?
<WeatherGod> right-click it and choose "Channels"
<WeatherGod> then you can add another channel like #ubuntu+1
<cyan-spam> what's the correct package for a kernel module that should be loaded automatically but isnt? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/458004
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458004 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manger does not work in karmic ppc" [Medium,Confirmed]
<WeatherGod> well, it depends, might be udev?
<cyan-spam> hm i think it's kernel in this case (or at least debian thought so)
<cyan-spam> what do we do with bugs against powerpc, though?
<micahg> cyan-spam: community supported
<micahg> still a valid bug
<cyan-spam> ok, thanks. the bug linked above is against ppc kernel. so the package should be "linux" just like everything else?
<micahg> cyan-spam: yep
<cyan-spam> sweet, thanks micahg
<micahg> cyan-spam: the archive builders build for PPC as well
<micahg> we just don't spin CDs for them officially AFAIK
<cyan-spam> ok thanks for the info
<cyan-spam> any bugcontrol guys: Bug #458004 could probably use "Triaged" status
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458004 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manger does not work in karmic ppc" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458004
<hggdh> cyan-spam: done
<cyan-spam> thanks!
<xteejx> how many times does freenode want to change server on me? aaaahhhhhh
<cyan-spam> bugcontrol: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-power/+bug/376793 could probably use triaged status, i just reported it upstream. there's significant debugging info in report
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376793 in gnome-power-manager "HP 2140 Lid Close Not Detected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyan-spam> can i get a second opinion on <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/344626>? i think the upstream task is not ready because we should confirm it's not in our notify-osd patch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344626 in gnome-power "brightness notification moves in wrong direction when increasing after a decrease or vice versa" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyan-spam> however, a bugcontrol member added the upstream task and i don't want to contradict him as a newb :)
<cyan-spam> another issue: Bug #150205 already has an upstream watch, not sure why it's listed on the hug day page as needing one
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 150205 in update-manager "Make menu items labels more consistent and clear" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150205
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-15
<persia> cyan-spam: For 344626, you could try rebuilding the package without the notify-osd patch, and see if the behaviour changes.
<persia> Such a procedure isn't always tested when opening upstream tasks, but in cases of uncertainty, it can be valuable.
<persia> For 150205, it's probably just confused because of the sheer number of tasks: it likely shows up because of the tracker or gnome-bluetooth tasks.  Given that these are "Fix Released" and "Invalid", respectively, it doesn't really matter.
<persia> It's worth marking it as now having an upstream watch on the hug day page.
<persia> (just so someone else doesn't have to repeat the investigation)
<mrand> cyan-spam: thanks for upstreaming 376793. marked it for you.
<xteejx> has everyone given up on bugday today or is anyone here still working through them?
<xteejx> All 100 Incomplete bugs from bugday hugged woohoo
<xteejx> no-one awake? oh well i'm off in a minute guys
<micahg> xteejx: hi
<xteejx> micahg: hey :)
<xteejx> bug 455129, not sure which regression tag to use... occured in 7.10 and not again until 9.10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455129 in gnome-power-manager "The black screen remains after opening the laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455129
<micahg> xteejx: why does that need a tag?
<xteejx> its a regression
<micahg> i don't follow
<micahg> where was it working?
<xteejx> the problem occurred in 7.10, was fine in 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04 and problem again in 9.10
<micahg> it's regression-release
<xteejx> ahh ok thanks micah :)
<xteejx> its my last one for tonight anyway, its 1:37am in the uk!!
<xteejx> right guys i'm off catch ya all later :)
<persia> Anyone good with determining if an X crash contains private information?  Bug #506656 would benefit from deprivatisation (it's mentioned in the release notes), but I'm getting confused trying to read all the attachments.
<ubot4> persia: Bug 506656 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/506656 is private
<charlie-tca> I will give it a look, persia
<persia> charlie-tca: Thanks.  I think it's clean, because I think davmor2 tends to do fresh installs for this sort of thing, but he's not around to ask, and I'm not sure what information there might be private.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> changed to public
<persia> charlie-tca: Thanks.
<charlie-tca> you're welcome.
<vish> anyone to confirm/triage Bug #507788 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507788 in yelp "Help Documentation, TOC switches from left to right when user selects topic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507788
<persia> vish: I can certainly reproduce, but are you sure this is a problem with yelp, and not with some documentation package?
<vish> persia: yeah , i asked shaunm  , and he said to file it in yelp
<vish> persia: i wasnt sure of the package either , seems its the same in fedora and upstream too , it is supposed to be easy to fix too
<persia> I find that very strange, because yelp definitely doesn't contain the contents page.
 * persia looks around some more.
<vish>  <vish> shaunm: ah , so which component would the bug be in? <shaunm> yelp
<vish> persia: from the #docs [gnome] irc
<persia> Well, it's definitely an issue when using yelp.  I'm just not sure if it's a code issue or a content issue.
 * persia is looking
<vish> awesome , thanks :)
<vish> persia:  he also mentioned> "everything relevant is in xslt or css files"
<vish> without needing to recompile yelp
<persia> Hrm.  I don't see which would be the different file when I look at the output of `dpkg -L yelp`
<persia> Do you see anything obvious there?
<vish> not sure :(
<vish> persia: /usr/share/yelp/xslt maybe?
 * vish checjs
<persia> vish: The confusing bit is that it's not clear to me that it would use a *different* one for the top page and another page.
<vish> persia: yeah , i dont get it either... maybe the default is to change it from left to right[if not mentioned] , and we need to set it to display on the left
<persia> Well, it seems that the top page is based on interpreting /usr/share/yelp/toc.xml
<persia> Now to identify one of the other pages, and maybe we can see the difference.
<persia> Yeah, I think you're right.  I think the patch 04_new_ubuntu_layout is what makes it look like that.
 * vish hunts for file
<persia> I might be wrong thought.
<vish> :(
<persia> Basically, I think there's something funny with toc.xml, and that it's because of the patching of yelp/data/toc.xml.in
<persia> But I don't really understand precisely what is wrong (which is why I confirmed, rather than marking it triaged).
<persia> It could definitely benefit from someone looking over it in more detail to figure out what makes it look that way.
<persia> I'm fairly sure it's not in the CSS or XSLT, but rather in the XML directly, but again, I could be wrong.
<vish> persia: could you comment that one the bug? [might help others narrow it down]
<vish> on*
<persia> I'm not confident enough of my findings, and think someone else might do just as well, or better, starting from scratch.
<persia> For all the same reasons you didn't comment that it was an issue with CSS or XSLT :)
<vish> ah , ok ;)
<vish> persia: do you have access over bgo bugs?
<persia> I don't
<vish> k.
<om26er> plz mark this triaged agains nautilus https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/507758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507758 in nautilus "When a file browser is opened, the keyboard focus is inapposite." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<om26er> plz mark this triaged  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/507758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507758 in nautilus "When nautilus is opened focus is on the toolbar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pedro_> om26er, done
<om26er> pedro_, thanx
<pedro_> np
<om26er> pedro_, that bug might be fixed in a newer upstream version as in lucid we are using 2.29.1?
<pedro_> om26er, yes, if they do it, the fix is likely to land on that branch
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<xteejx> Afternoon guys :)
<pedro_> hello xteejx!, great work on the bug day :-)
 * pedro_ hugs xteejx
<xteejx> pedro_: thanks :) I may even finish a few more off hehe may as well keep it going until the next one.
<pedro_> rock on!
<xteejx> oh, if a users screen blanks after the u/xsplash, am I right in guessing its X or gdm at fault? I was going to mark both as affected and let the maintainers mark it wrong if so...is that ok?
<pedro_> xteejx, could you ask for the logs and decide later?
<xteejx> of course :)
<pedro_> that'd be great, thanks :-)
<xteejx> pedro_: Still here?
<pedro_> xteejx, yup
<xteejx> pedro_: Cool, did you receive an application from BlackZ, I replied to the list about this particular application, I was wondering if you could answer his questions if you're not busy? :)
<xteejx> for Bug Control, sorry
<pedro_> xteejx, is that lorenzo? yes will have a look shortly :-)
<xteejx> pedro_: It is, yeah, and thank you :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<BlackZ> hi pedro_
<BlackZ> yes, I submitted the application.
<pedro_> hi there BlackZ!
<BlackZ> if there are problems, please let me to know :)
<xteejx> bug 158259, his apport-collect is broken, what info and logs will I need to grab?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 158259 in mutter "wide windows have messed up window decoration" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158259
<xteejx> Don't worry I found it
<xteejx> thats a lot of people entering at once lol
<xteejx> stoopid server :D
<pedro_> netsplit again?
<xteejx> pedro_: yup
<xteejx> pedro_: With a lot of bugs, if they occur in Karmic, is it OK to start asking people to try it in Lucid (assuming there are any package changes)
<xteejx> ?
<xteejx> I'm assuming we need stuff tested now
<persia> xteejx: I'd suggest that it makes sense to check the upstream changelogs to see if there's any chance it's fixed.
<pedro_> xteejx, sure, check for changelogs to see if that's fixed first though
<pedro_> heh
<persia> Or, even better, try to reproduce yourself in karmic and in lucid, and if you can only reproduce in karmic, confirm with the reporter.
<xteejx> I only have Lucid, that doesn't matter does it?
 * persia gets super-extra annoyed when people ask "Could you test again" for things like spelling errors that are still obviously present in the development release
<xteejx> Don't get me wrong I do try and reproduce ;)
<xteejx> Hardware-specific issues is a bit more difficult :P
<persia> xteejx: Well, you'll not be able to verify you can reproduce before discovering you can't.  If you'd like, I could talk you through a procedure that would let you run karmic X apps on a lucid X server (although this only lets you test some classes of bugs).
<persia> Alternately, a lot of people use some virtualisation (e.g. kvm, qemu, virtualbox) to test in different environments.
<xteejx> persia: If you wouldn't mind, as long as it doesn't affect my install :)
<persia> Again, this doesn't work for every bug, but can reduce the poor experience of bug reporters who may not have tools and so upgrade their production systems to a semi-broken development release only to discover the bug isn't actually fixed.
<xteejx> Note: if I *have* asked, I've directed them to a Live CD
<persia> Good idea :)
<persia> OK.  Do you have any free space available on some hard drive, or do you use LVM?
<xteejx> actually before you talk me through this, I think I should repartition..... question is how can I resize the linux partition (i only have 1 for /) without data loss? I have M$ Windoze on another partition so will clear space with gparted
<xteejx> or will gparted be able to do that?
<persia> gparted can resize your linux partition (if you boot from a liveCD) as long as there is some free space.
<persia> I don't know if gparted can resize your windows partition: I haven't had that setup.
<persia> I did do an install on a phone once that let me resize the preinstalled Windows partition, but I don't think that was gparted.
<xteejx> yeah it can, if not sod it, I'll do it from within there if it kills me
<persia> So, if you don't mind, get about 20G in unpartitioned space.
<persia> The technique can work with 10, but you'll be happier if you can make 20 available.
<xteejx> I was thinking more of 60G, since Ubuntu is my main OS, the other is only really for games, rare these days though
<persia> If you like, but you don't need that much for what I'm going to explain.
<xteejx> I may as well :D
<persia> So, the basic idea is that you make some space available, and you set up minimal snapshots of each release you want to test.
<xteejx> ok
<persia> Then you set up LVM to take snapshots of the snapshots on demand, and you log into those and launch the programs back to your main display.
<persia> So 10G lets you have 1 release and 1 snapshot.
<persia> 20G lets you have 2 release and 2 snapshots.
<persia> 60G lets you have 10 releases and 2 snapshots :)
 * persia very rarely has 3 snapshots open: usually only 1 or 2
<xteejx> christ i'm confused already :|
<persia> Anyway, at least 20G would be good, but more isn't bad.
<xteejx> So, for clarification, several releases are installed on the same drive, but you can login/out of each?
<persia> Right, but they don't actually boot, they just let you test stuff.
<xteejx> OK, so it's just the kernel and packages/dependencies? I understand :)
<persia> Actually, just the packages.  You use your regular kernel.
<xteejx> ahh ok
<persia> That's why you can only test some stuff this way, but it beats rebooting on liveCDs to check the appearance of some GUI item in Dapper.
<xteejx> Sounds like it! :)
<xteejx> burning gparted now
<bddebian> Boo
<xteejx> AHH
<xteejx> persia: shall I ping you after I've partitioned?
<persia> xteejx: Please.
<xteejx> OK, will do, and thank you :)
<persia> Happy to share :)
<om26er> is it fine to close old bugs or should I avoid that?
<seb128> you should avoid to do it if they are still valid
<seb128> if you think it might be fixed and there is no recent duplicate or comment you can ask if that's still an issue
<seb128> and close after some weeks if there is no reply
<om26er> ok
<persia> But do try your best to make sure that you can't verify that it was fixed or not first.
<om26er> what about some very silly bugs?
<persia> For example?
<om26er> persia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/488126
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488126 in ubuntu "Work area changer text doesn't disapear" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Well, I can't reproduce that right now, but I think I remember seeing it once (on karmic): it may be related to compiz (which I'm not running right now, but was then).
<seb128> it's a duplicate
<persia> On the other hand, it's kinda annoying, so I think it's valid (although it may not be easy to fix)
<persia> seb128: Do you know of which?
<seb128> I'm looking
<persia> Thanks!
<persia> om26er: So, to address your first question: just treat them like any other bug.
<om26er> mark incomplete and ask if they still face it?
<persia> Well, in this case, it is likely to be a duplicate, so it just needs to be marked as such (once the duplicate is found).
<persia> But no, marking bugs incomplete and asking the user if they still face it is a poor default response.
<persia> Ideally, try to reproduce (if possible in the reporter's environment: I once encountered a bug that only happened in Hungarian).
<om26er> ask them how to reproduce?
<seb128> bug #356702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 356702 in compiz "tooltips stick when they shouldn't" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356702
<persia> If you can't reproduce, yes, ask them how to reproduce.
<seb128> ^
<persia> But for this bug, update the duplicate.
<om26er> done
<om26er> thanx
<om26er> sometimes there are bugs that are very very tiny so what sould be done with them? leave them as they are?
<vish> om26er: bug big or small is still a bug... ;) we have the importance for severity :)
<om26er> vish, should a papercut be given wishlist ?
<vish> om26er: wishlist is not a papercut...
<vish> om26er: no new features
<om26er> more like the behavior of an app
<om26er> *a
<hggdh> and a simple change, at that
<vish> om26er: bug# ?
<vish> yeah , it needs to be a simple to fix as well
 * om26er is looking
<om26er> vish, no, i can't find it
<vish> np
<vish> pedro_: are you able to reproduce Bug 503690 ? David and myself aernt able to reproduce it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503690 in gtk+2.0 "Cannot Extract in File Roller When Using Default Location" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503690
<seb128> vish, it's easy to trigger...
<seb128> file-roller <some tarball>
<seb128> select something in the tarball
<seb128> click on the button in the toolbar
<seb128> and try to validate the dialog which opens without touching anything
<seb128> just do enter
<seb128> easier: file-roller tar.gz, ctrl-E, enter
<seb128> it does nothing
<vish> seb128: hmm , works correctly in the end when i hit enter..
<seb128> in lucid?
<vish> seb128: yeah
<seb128> do you have the location bar displayed in the file selector ui?
<seb128> ie ctrl-l does make a difference?
<seb128> it's only an issue when displayed
<seb128> it's a known gtk bug open for years
<seb128> that one is a duplicate
<vish> seb128: ah , i dont have the location bar
<vish> yeah , i saw that one somewhere else
<seb128> bug #80755
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80755 in libgtk "extracting doesn't work right when the location entry is displayed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80755
<seb128> you can close bug #503690 as duplicate
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503690 in gtk+2.0 "Cannot Extract in File Roller When Using Default Location" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503690
 * vish duping it
<seb128> thanks
<om26er> vish, this is wishlist in nautilus so invalid as papercut? https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/475603
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 475603 in nautilus "Rightclick on a file -> "open with" -> "other application": no permanent file association will be made" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<vish> om26er: yeah , and a dup.. [you can search for the dup and mark it as a dup]
<vish> om26er: just a sec , i think it has been fixed
<om26er> no its not
<vish> om26er: there is a checkbox in Lucid to remember the program
<om26er> but still that app comes second so not selected default
<om26er> two same bugs saying evolution should minimize to tray. one is associated with ayatana so should i mark other duplicate?
<om26er> both have big comments
<hggdh> oh, gone
<vish> hggdh: nvm , he marked it dup :)
<hggdh> oh, OK. I would recommend it anyway, so good
<vish> hggdh: but the dup has a patch or a sort of a patch... posted a comment linking it
<vish> sort  of a hack*
<hggdh> vish: thank you
<vish> np.. :)
<xteejx> persia: Sorry about that, had real problem with gparted - had to mess around and repartition and reinstall Ubuntu instead, got 45G free now :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: isn't bug 405285 sort of resolved?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405285 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gnome-disk-health-service" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405285
<pedro_> bdmurray, you mean by gnome-disk-utility ?
<pedro_> bdmurray, doesn't provide the same functionalities though
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, I wasn't sure
<BlackZ> hi bdmurray, pedro_ !
<pedro_> hello BlackZ!
<om26er> at the moment gwibber is not in lucid seed so can we take papercut against gwibber
<xteejx> Hey guys, persia was going to teach me how to setup LVM to create environments to login for different Ubuntu editions, does anyone know how to do this, where there are instructions or anything?
<xteejx> persia: Ping!
<jamalta> Hi, question about bug triaging.. if I provide a response asking for more information because the bug didn't really explain anything, do I need to change anything else? Status, etc.
<xteejx> jamalta: Yes, change to Incomplete
<jamalta> xteejx: thanks!
<xteejx> no probs :)
<jamalta> that was fun :)
<xteejx> hehe
<jamalta> so if a bug is not in english, but i know the language, should i translate it in the comment?
<hggdh> jamalta: yes, please do so, for enlightment of the others
<xteejx> jamalta: Yes, or use Google translate if you don't, remember to ask the reporter to reply in English so others can understand it
<xteejx> hggdh, can I ask something?
<hggdh> xteejx: always, but answers may be costly ;-)
<jamalta> hggdh, xteejx thanks :)... i'm fluent in spanish so i'll translate it and let the user know
<xteejx> lol
<hggdh> jamalta: you are welcome. Thank you for helping
<xteejx> hggdh, well persia was going to teach me how to setup lvm for creating different Ubuntu versions environments for testing old versions, but they aren't around any more, is there any instructions for this, I'm at a loss
 * hggdh is, right now, hearing Deep Purple's Smoke on the Water, live in Japan...
<xteejx> hggdh, sorry if you're busy
 * xteejx is watching the Simpsons on Channel 4+1 hehe
<jamalta> so a bug where i just stranslated the content, should be left as new, right?
<xteejx> jamalta, if you haven't triaged it, yes :)
<hggdh> xteejx: I am not aware of any instructions for this... and I am not sure what persia intended. You could use LVM to create some logical disks, and perform full installs on them
<jamalta> xteejx: i haven't gotten to triaging yet.. i guess i should figure out what to do :)
<xteejx> hggdh, it was so I could login to a snapshot of an install without rebooting, sounded complicated
<hggdh> xteejx: but I wonder what persia was actually driving to. I think physical installs (as opposed to VM installs)
<xteejx> hggdh, i *think* it was to do with something called sbuild I'm not sure
<hggdh> hum
<jamalta> for example, bug #508071
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508071 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu one no se inicia - disco duro no para de trabajar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508071
<jamalta> i don't erally understand what i could do to triage the bug
<jamalta> i mean, my ubuntu one works fine so i can't confirm it
<jamalta> is there nothing that can be done to this bug other than let a dev see it?
<xteejx> well in english it is "Ubuntu one does not start - hard disk never stops working"
<jamalta> xteejx: yeah, should i translate the title too?
<jamalta> i mean edit
<jamalta> i posted a comment with the description in english
<hggdh> jamalta: yes, it helps
<xteejx> jamalta, you *can* completely re-edit the description
<jamalta> xteejx: should I?
<hggdh> xteejx: there is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto, but I am getting timeouts going there (bloody slow wifi here)
<xteejx> jamalta: If you are confident you can translate it, then yes, it would be a great help :)
<hggdh> jamalta: if the results help, yes
<jamalta> well i already translated it (look at comment)
<jamalta> should i leave the original there as well, and just put the english translation above it? or delete the spanish altogether?
<xteejx> hggdh, got it, but it looks damn complicated!
<xteejx> jamalta: remove the spanish :)
<hggdh> xteejx: the last edit date is 2008, it might have gotten simpler
<jamalta> ok the bug is now in english :)
<hggdh> jamalta: right now, if you have no input on what is going on there, better leave it NEW
<xteejx> hggdh, well I don't know what lvm is other than the name, don't think I have it setup, and don't know what VG is either haha - its not looking good
<jamalta> hggdh: sounds good
<hggdh> xteejx: ahhh. So I guess you do not use LVM. So this may be more complex, since you would have to partition one of your disks for LVM usage to begin with
<xteejx> hggdh, ermmm.....oh crap lol
<xteejx> would the pbuilder howto be better?
<jamalta> sorry i'm being such a pest
<jamalta> trying to learn how to triage bugs efficiently :)
<xteejx> jamalta, not at all, we all started somewhere :)
<jamalta> so another question, on bug #508072.. that would be an upstream thing, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508072 in transmission "Cog button in bottom-left has no tooltip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508072
<xteejx> jamalta, It's a Wishlist bug
<jamalta> ohh
<jamalta> so there's nothing i can do, right?
<jamalta> i heard somewhere you need to have permissions to mark as wishlist
<hggdh> you need to be a member of the bug-control team
<jamalta> ohh ok, so skip that one, i guess...
<hggdh> jamalta: you can confirm there is no tooltip as reported
<jamalta> hggdh: oh ok
<hggdh> and, if so, mark it confirmed
<jamalta> cool :)
<hggdh> xteejx: pbuilder will allow you to build a package locally, but not really run another version of Ubuntu for tests
<xteejx> hggdh, oh....  I'm thinking maybe Virtualbox now, but that wouldn't show the guest Ubuntu my hardware would it, just the VB "hardware"
<jamalta> xteejx: no it wouldn't
<xteejx> didn't think so
<jamalta> xteejx: what i would do is have a small partition for another version of ubuntu..
<jamalta> xteejx: or you could but off of a live USB, but then you're not running off of a dedicated harddrive which could cause unexpected behavior on its own
<xteejx> I think that's the idea of the lvm, but it avoids restarting, you can just log into it
<jamalta> so if a bug title doesn't make sense, should i change it to clarify it?
<jamalta> xteejx: i didn't know lvm could do that
<jamalta> i mean, lvm is just a way to partition drives.. afaik
<jamalta> it's just.. well they're not physical partitions
<xteejx> jamalta, yes, generally try to be as descriptive, but short as possible, detailing for say X bugs, the graphics hardware, i.e. [i945] windows do not resize correctly over 600 pixels .... or whatever
<xteejx> jamalta, I think thats the point of it... I'm not too sure, it was persia who pointed it out as a possibility
<jamalta> "Right-to-left languages are not displayed correctly in Software Center" is that descriptive for bug #508067?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508067 in software-center "wrong display direction in the programs' label" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508067
 * jamalta just wanted to show the original title which is confusing
<jamalta> well, hmm..
<hggdh> jamalta: sounds better, yet
<hggdh> yes
<jamalta> ok cool
<xteejx> definitely better, and actually, correct grammar with programs' - most English speakers don't even know what the apostrophe at the end of a word is for ;) hehe
<jamalta> haha yeah
<hggdh> its it's, unless its its
<hggdh> simple
<hggdh> or is it the other way around ;-)
<jamalta> hggdh: yeah lol
<xteejx> it's its hehe
<hggdh> we should also have 'is it' as s'it
<xteejx> well, go to London, it's more like "izzit"
<xteejx> hehe
<xteejx> hggdh, so no idea on this lvm thing then really?
<xteejx> bug 158259, have I got enough information from the OR
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 158259 in metacity "[i945] wide windows have messed up window decoration" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158259
<xteejx> ?
<hggdh> xteejx: no, better to wait for persia
<xteejx> hggdh, ahh no problem, when is s/he usually around? any idea?
<hggdh> he. Usually Japan TZ, usually every day
<xteejx> japan? ermmmm so GMT+10 or so
<yofel> can someone mark bug 498356 as triaged? It'll be fixed once the new kpackagekit is packaged
<hggdh> yes, something like that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498356 in kpackagekit "KPackageKit fail to update or download packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498356
<xteejx> cool, thanks :)
<hggdh> xteejx: for the bug question, I think is good enough
<xteejx> hggdh: Great! Upgrade to Triaged or leave Confirmed?
<hggdh> yofel: done, thanks
<hggdh> xteejx: triaged
<xteejx> ok :)
<danage> jdstrand: thanks for your mail re bug #508063. i understand this is not a classical "the code is bad" security issue, but one of usability and design. yet the impact is heavy. it's like having browser security features disabled by default
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508063 in network-manager "No warning when VPN connection is dropped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508063
<danage> an attacker could detect a running VPN connection, sabotage it, and be sure that he/she will be able to intercept traffic after that.
<jdstrand> danage: right, and I understand your point. in terms of classifying the bug, it a) isn't one that the ubuntu-security team can address and b) it should really be an upstream network-manager bug
<jdstrand> well, how is the attacker sabotaging the VPN connection?
<jdstrand> I guess if you are on a very hostile network, then yeah
<danage> jdstrand: good point, but still this by itself is unsafe by design
<danage> jdstrand: could you ask someone to forward it upstream? while i have helped on some bugs before, i think it would exceed my capabilities
<jdstrand> bug updated
<danage> jdstrand: thanks much
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-17
<xteejx> note: the above is an open bug in linux
<xteejx1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin How come Hardy-Karmic have a later version than Lucid??
<micahg> xteejx1: that's handled separately from the regualr archive
<xteejx> I know its universe, but I can't understand why the older version have later versions
<micahg> xteejx: not universe, partner
<xteejx> micahg: without sounding stupid (too late) what's the difference?
<micahg> universe/multiverse is uploaded by MOTU, partner is only uploaded by canonical
<micahg> AFAIK
<xteejx> ahhhh i see
<micahg> xteejx: I suggest filing a bug as the partner uploaded deadline is soon
<xteejx> umm ok :)
<xteejx> It's hardly a great bug report, but points the problem out bug 508799
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508799 in adobe-flashplugin "[lucid] flash version in older releases is older upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508799
<om26er> there have been many bugs that upstream don't update as fixed but they are actually fixed in development releases so after testing should they be marked fixed?
<xteejx> Yes
<xteejx> Maybe put a note on the upstream bug report too
<om26er> xteejx, ok, thanx
<micahg> om26er: only if it's confirmed as an actual issue in the app
<om26er> sure
<micahg> and if you see an upstream issue is fixed, comment on the upstream bug
<om26er> micahg, thanks, will do that
<vish> om26er: the empathy bug is actually not fixed  , the user wants the dropbox to use the *full* width
<vish> *dropdown combobox
<xteejx> What is the procedure for KDE bugs now, are we politely asking everyone to try the latest now, since the KDE devs are through with working on KDE3 ??
<micahg> xteejx: upstream bugs are opened upstream and closed in LP
<xteejx> micahg: I don't understand
<micahg> one sec
<xteejx> we're closing the LP bugs ?
 * micahg is pulling up the docs
<micahg> xteejx: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<micahg> I'll be back online in about 45 min
<xteejx> timelord? is this doctor who? hehe
<xteejx> thanks though micahg :)
<xteejx> micahg: ping
<micahg> hi xteejx
<xteejx> micahg: Hey, I had a look at that timelord thing, but it didn't say anything about old versions, just future development
<micahg> xteejx: I suggest hoping in #kubuntu-dev and asking
<xteejx> another room I haven't seen hehe will do cheers micah :)
<xteejx> no such room i'll /list
<micahg> maybe #kubuntu-devel
<xteejx> That's the one ;)
<xteejx> micahg: Usual procedure apparently, check latest version, and close KDE3 bugs that aren't security problems.
<micahg> xteejx: k
<xteejx> thanks for pointing me to the right peeps :)
<micahg> xteejx: np
<xteejx> Aren't nvidia drivers in place yet in Lucid?
<micahg> xteejx: ask in #ubuntu+1
<xteejx> ok
<BUGabundo> xteejx: are for me now
<xteejx> Hmmm, jockey won't install 173 or 'current'
 * hggdh wishes for a working ATI
 * xteejx wishes for an AMD phenom
<xteejx> :P
<fujimitsu> saw a barebone kit with a phenom for under 300 dollars
<micahg> hggdh: I saw something about ATI not being ready for the Lucid kernel yet
<xteejx> im in the uk sadly
<BUGabundo> hggdh: forget ati
<BUGabundo> its still stucks
<hggdh> micahg: yes... Still running VESA. But now even the virtual consoles are hosed
<crimsun> hggdh: if you're in a pinch, make sure /boot is mounted, purge plymouth, allow the initramfs to be regenerated, and reboot
<hggdh> crimsun: thank ypu will try it now
<hggdh> brb
<crimsun> I was bitten by the latest cryptsetup upload (really bug 496765).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496765 in plymouth "plymouth ask-for-password doesn't display --prompt argument" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496765
<hggdh> yeeeeehhh I have the virstual consoles again!!
<hggdh> thank you, crimsun
<crimsun> np
<hggdh> micahg: what is your take on bug 508867? Just curious
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508867 in firefox-3.5 "following any link from giganticurl.com leads whole system inresponsibility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508867
<micahg> haven't looked yet
<hggdh> fun, even more with the typo on the title (or is it a typo?)
<micahg> hggdh: I think it's an abuse of URLs
<micahg> I have to see if it violates a standard or not
<micahg> if it does it's not a bug
<micahg> if it doesn't then it might be
<hggdh> I followed one of the link, just out of curiosity, and got a 404
<RiotingPacifist> Just want to check this is a kdm bug before i file a report, basically if i boot to a kernel without ipv6 support i get the following in kdm.log http://pastebin.com/d5d31271c
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-10
<andrejpan> at launchpad.net there is no official bug tracker for gnome panel, any body know where it is??
<nigelb> probably at bugs.gnome.org
<nigelb> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=gnome-panel
<andrejpan> tnx
<kamusin> Do you know if is anyone planning a hugday for this week?
<evilvish> where do i file a bug about the gnome bug watcher?
<charlie-tca> as in the gnome bugzilla or the bug watch in launchpad?
<evilvish> charlie-tca: the bugwatcher , the one which pulls/updates the status from upstream on lp
<charlie-tca> Usually goes against launchpad, then
<yofel> I would suggest launchpad too, they keep most of their bugs under 'launchpad' now
<charlie-tca> as in ubuntu-bug launchpad, I guess, or manually filed with the package as launchpad
<evilvish> isnt it 'malone' ?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> it is launchpad
<evilvish> ah! thats what i was confused about.. :)
<evilvish> cool, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<dreewill> hi
<dreewill> found this message in my syslog file. anyone who knows the package? i would like to file a bug
<dreewill> alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<yofel> dreewill: I'm not exactly sure how alsa stuff is handled, but you can use alsa-base as package, the audio team should notice it then
<dreewill> yofel: thx
<charlie-tca> most sound bugs get filed with ubuntu-bug audio and then change the package to linux
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-11
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<AbhiJit> i should submit firefox but here at launchpad only or go to mozilla bugzilla?
<AbhiJit> or both?
<AbhiJit> bug*/
<AbhiJit> rhyms - mozilla bugzilla!!! :)
<wolfpack> WHen I try to run synaptic package manger ...it displays for few seconds then goes off.I tried to collect bug report for it using "ubuntu-bug synapitc" command but the same thing is happening with it also  ...Any help on it???
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<gobbe> salve
<charlie-tca> I won't actually make today's meeting. I have a leaking washer machine to try and repair
<gobbe> leaking washer machines are horrible, i used to have one, it leaked while before i realized it and then it was too late, i needed to do little work after that to get everything fixed :-)
<hggdh> hey micahg, got your coffee ;-)
<yofel> o/
<hggdh> yofel: you like coffee?
<micahg> meeting anyone?
<yofel> hggdh: from time to time sure ;)
<kamusin> who said coffee?
 * bdmurray is ready
<yofel> hggdh: according to the wiki you're the chair, or did we decide on someone else?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 11 17:08:29 2011 UTC.  The chair is hggdh. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<hggdh> as usual, first on previous pending items
<hggdh> [TOPIC] pending actions
<meetingology> TOPIC: pending actions
<hggdh> any one such?
<micahg> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<bdmurray> Bug Day to be created for regression-potential tags was one
<bdmurray> This has not happened yet.  pedro_ is there an open day next week?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yes, there's nothing planned for next week
<hggdh> OK, we can go and schedule it for next week -- looking at regression-potential bugs *NOT* from kernel
<hggdh> pedro ^
<bdmurray> yes, I'll add it to the schedule
<yofel> hggdh: the kernel team wants to keep the tag?
<hggdh> yofel: kernel is a different beast (hey JFo ;-), and they may need some special handling
<hggdh> yofel: the tag *is* gone, all we need is cleanup
<JFo> hi there :-)
<yofel> k, hey JFo
<JFo> hey yofel :)
<JFo> I'm still hashing through all of those tagged bugs
<JFo> so there are still some that need my attention
<hggdh> JFo: OK. We will not touch them
<JFo> thanks
<JFo> I have a plan in place... the holdup is just me implementing
<JFo> :)
<hggdh> next pending: bdmurray to remove regression-potential as an official bug tag for Ubuntu
<bdmurray> DONE
<hggdh> next is hggdh to prepare a bug day excepting kernel
<hggdh> heh. DONE (thanks pedro_ )
<hggdh> next is hggdh to clean up the Regression wiki pages
<hggdh> I *think* this is done, partially by me, partially by jibel
<hggdh> I will confirm, though
<hggdh> next is nigelb to edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<hggdh> nigelb: ^ any progress?
<hggdh> (in paralel) next one is devildante to split HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<hggdh> devildante is MIA, so we postpone this one
<hggdh> next is devildante to start e-mail thread in mailing list about translations of bug reports
<bdmurray> it'd still be useful to get the HowToTriage page squared away
<bdmurray> maybe someone should email devildante?
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, I will do it
<hggdh> the translation action has been done, and we dod reach a decision on UDS for now
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, great thanks!
<hggdh> (we will steer non-English reporters to answers.lp.net
<hggdh> )
<hggdh> next is GNOME3 bug handling <- micahg, I think you were taking care of that, correct?
<micahg> hmm, idr what the decision was
<bdmurray> I thought there was a special tag for them
<hggdh> gnome3, correct?
<micahg> bdmurray: did you say you'd add the tag?
<bdmurray> micahg: probably ;-)
<hggdh> OK. nigelb seems to be MIA also
<hggdh> so.
<hggdh> [TOPIC] mentorship status reports
<meetingology> TOPIC: mentorship status reports
<yofel> regarding special tags, charlie-tca pointed out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/651124/comments/15 a while ago - I'll send a mail to the list later
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651124 in Ubuntu Natty (and 3 other projects) "[needs-packaging] LibreOffice Productivity Suite (affects: 35) (heat: 204)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<bdmurray> It doesn't look like I added it though
<gobbe> how does the mentorship work, or is it out of scope of meeting?
<hggdh> yes -- lo33, IIRC
<hggdh> gobbe: we will give you pointers after the meeting
<gobbe> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> from my side: we added some 14 mentees to the mentorship alpha 1, and there has been a bit of movement in the ML
<hggdh> my two " dedicated
<hggdh> " mentees: ojap pops in usually twice per week, EOD, and kangarooo is MIA
<hggdh> so I propose to drop kangarooo completely
<hggdh> any others here with mentees?
<hggdh> so.
<hggdh> [TOPIC] Open Discussions
<meetingology> TOPIC: Open Discussions
<hggdh> please raise your hand to be recognised
<hggdh> \o
<hggdh> hggdh: floor is yours
<gobbe> \o
<hggdh> (sorry, love it)
<gobbe> :)
<bdmurray> oh, I've one thing
<hggdh> I woulkd like to ask the folks here a bit of caution when providing options to (new) triagers:
<hggdh> if one is already giving a course of action, please do not add more options -- a new triager will just get confused
<hggdh> gobbe: floor is yours
<hggdh> gobbe?
<gobbe> sorry, i forgot what i actually had in my mind, nothing big
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> bdmurray: floor is yours
<bdmurray> hggdh: in irc or ...?
<gobbe> if someone else has something give them time and i try to remember
<hggdh> gobbe: no prob
<hggdh> bdmurray: only on irc, methinks
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, that makes sense we don't want to overwhelm a new person with the hundreds / thousands of possibilities
<bdmurray> so I'm working on some bugsquad hall-of-fame data and was curious what actions people thought might be interesting...
<hggdh> hum
<bdmurray> stuff like bug watches added, bugs triaged, descriptions modified
<hggdh> helping new triagers, upstreaming certainly, (correct) bugs triaged
 * yofel notes we already have a pretty unknown hall of fame http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/
<hggdh> yofel: good one :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: it'd need to be actions that show up on in bugs email
<bdmurray> yofel: ah, I'll create a data source for that too
<hggdh> bdmurray: ack
<bdmurray> so if anybody has any ideas re: actions let me know
<yofel> erm, vish is doing better than I ever imagined, esp. since he takes place 1 AND 2 on the daily stats o.O
<hggdh> it would be nice, though, to measure (magically, I think) productive actions in the channel
<hggdh> vish is a machine ;-)
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> any others claiming space on the mic?
<yofel> hard to measure though, or do you want to measure line count per day?
<hggdh> yofel: no, not line count
<hggdh> we *could* start line-count, but with a check on contents
<bdmurray> hggdh: oh like "yofel just triaged 123456" ?
<hggdh> hum. Why not?
<hggdh> as we think of options, please do not forget to pass them over to bdmurray
<bdmurray> maybe just for high and critical bugs as everyone should know about those
<hggdh> good idea
<bdmurray> bug xyz was just set to high by abc
<micahg> +1
<micahg> but, should that be in here or in -bugs-announce?
<bdmurray> and then see if we find it useful or not
<bdmurray> here I think
<hggdh> here, I think
<bdmurray> jimx
<bdmurray> er jinx!
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> So... moving on
<evilvish> hey..
<hggdh> evilvish: go ahead
<evilvish> so i was just looking at the ML subscriptions to the mentoring team
<evilvish> and around 5 have not subscribed
<hggdh> um
<evilvish> can we drop them?
<hggdh> I think we should
<evilvish> yea, we have 14 waiting
<hggdh> bdmurray, pedro_ ?
<bdmurray> +1
<bdmurray> If there are others to take their spot sure
<hggdh> pedro_: agrees also (just verbally asked him), so... evilvish, we drop them
<evilvish> cool! thx..
<hggdh> evilvish: will you do it, or I?
<evilvish> hggdh: i can do it.. but if you want to, its fine by me :)
<hggdh> [TOPIC] Next Meeting and chair
<meetingology> TOPIC: Next Meeting and chair
<hggdh> evilvish: no, go aheda ;-)
<evilvish> k..
<hggdh> next weeting will be on Feb 8th @ 1700 UTC
<hggdh> we need a volunteer for the chair
<hggdh> bdmurray?
<hggdh> evilvish?
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay
<evilvish> phew.. ;p
<hggdh> K, before bdmurray thinks again...
<hggdh> [ACTION] next weeting on Feb 08 @ 17:00 UTC, chaired by bdmurray
<meetingology> ACTION: next weeting on Feb 08 @ 17:00 UTC, chaired by bdmurray
<hggdh> and, with that,
<hggdh> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 11 17:46:56 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-bugs/2011/ubuntu-bugs.2011-01-11-17.08.moin.txt
<hggdh> thanks you all
<hggdh> gobbe: please ask your question here (I will need a 5 min break, but the others can answer)
<hggdh> (and the others will probably have better answers than mine ;-)
<gobbe> yes, my question was about the mentoring and the other question was nothing important
<gobbe> i found solution with google :)
<evilvish> yofel: one sad thing about those 5-a-day stats is, me crossing that again is gonna be very tough :s
<yofel> :D
<crypt__> a newb question: what is MIA?
<yofel> missing in action
<crypt__> ok... thx
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 2/8/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<oooh_> it's over :'(
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> oooh_: oh, the meeting? You can still look at the logs
<oooh_> thank!
<DrKenobi> I'm late for the meeting?
<yofel> was 2h ago, see the logs
<DrKenobi> thanks yofel
<njin> Hello to all
<njin> Can someone set this as triaged and importance low at bug 701160 for me. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701160 in xterm (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/xterm is not functional in natty (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701160
<dreewill> how can i access the attachments generated by ubuntu-bug before they get uploaded?
<micahg> dreewill: you could manually unpack the .crash file I think
<dreewill> do you know where i can find the .crash file?
<micahg> dreewill: /var/crash
<dreewill> micahg: thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-12
<jshmoe24> Can i get quick help here with my ubuntu 10.10 os. I just need help starting or restarting hal daemon
<jshmoe24> what command would i use to restart hal basicallly?
<jshmoe24> hal dameon more accurately
<jshmoe24> NO one in here can help me with restasrting hal damemon? are you serious we are in #ubuntu-bugs right?
<jshmoe24> 94 people and no says a damn thing
<jshmoe24> :faceslap:
<jshmoe24> come on this is the ubuntu community if we cant even anwswer questions then we are in big trouble or im in the wrong channel.
<AbhiJit> hi c2tarun
<c2tarun> hi AbhiJit
<jshmoe24> can i get some help with command line help for hal daemon  failures
<AbhiJit> help?
<AbhiJit> jshmoe24, support in #Ubuntu
<jshmoe24> kk
<jshmoe24> thxc
<jshmoe24> thx*
<AbhiJit> np
<otto__> I need help to debug a serious bug: some process is filling my /tmp directory with hundreds of files named like "tmpxDFL3N" until my hard drive fills up. How can I see what process writes these files?
<mrand> otto__: this isn't really a debugging channel, it's more to talk about the handling of bug reports once they are made.  You'll likely find more help on #ubuntu or forums.  I also have some ideas that I'll send to you directly.
<otto__> For the record, the answer to my previous question is command "lsof". It shows what process uses what file.
<otto__> mrand, thanks for your tips!
<dennis77515> hi all
<dennis77515> anyone here?
<micahg> !ask | dennis77515
<ubot2> dennis77515: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dennis77515> i have a question about how to make a vfat usb drive mount in my username
<micahg> !support | dennis77515
<ubot2> dennis77515: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<dennis77515> there is too much chatting in there for me to keep up with
<micahg> dennis77515: feel free to file a request for help here then: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<dennis77515> it always mounts as root and i cant find a way to change it
<dennis77515> ty
<yofel> dennis77515: you can try #ubuntu-beginners too, less traffic
<Jeruvy> can someone mark bug # 702148 as wishlist please?
<daker> bug #702148
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702148 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please suggest adding sender's email to mails only containing BCC recipients (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702148
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-13
<emer> hello?
<emer> hello
<awk> guys libunistring0 package is broken for maverick, any idea on a fix for this, as I currently can't build a kernel.
<otto__> Hello! I've seen the invisible mouse bug on 5 different Ubuntu Lucid installed computers this fall. One afternoon I spent time debugging it and I found tens of duplicates of the bug reported at Launchpad. I added most of the duplicates to bug #492782. Why does the heat counter not give more points to when the bug report has 30 duplicates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 492782 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mouse cursor disappears after restarting screen (xrandr / resume) (affects: 89) (dups: 30) (heat: 434)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492782
<otto__> Isn't the correct way to handle duplicates that you mark all later bug reports as duplicates of the first report? The heat calculation however does not favor this. I should rather make all bug reports duplicates of the newest bug report to maximize it's heat.
<ansgar> Is somebody here folloing the `Forwarding bugs upstream' thread on debian-devel@?  Isn't part of the problem (forwarding bug reports upstream etc.) one of the tasks Ubuntu's Bug Squad tries to do for Ubuntu?
<ari-tczew> ansgar: we'd also forward bugs/patches to upstream
<ansgar> So we just have to unleash Ubuntu's Bug Squad on Debian's BTS ;-)
<shadeslayer> is it possible to send a bug report with details saved with ubuntu-bug --save log1 ?
<shadeslayer> got it :)
<jordan> good (morning), I have a question about editing a ticket
<jordan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/661947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661947 in transmission (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Transmissions fails with "too many open files" (affects: 1) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,New]
<jordan> I'm wanting to attach this to upstream ticket https://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/3504#comment:32
<jordan> typically I do this by hitting "also affects project" and launchpad asks me for the url of the upstream ticket
<jordan> however in 661947 it's already associated with the upstream project (but not the ticket #) and I don't see how to tell 661947 about upstream 3504
<Tiibiidii> someone is running lucid, here?
<dreewill> schadeslayer: could you please tell me how you save the crash report?
<shadeslayer> dreewill: ubuntu-bug --save foo.log packagename
<shadeslayer> and then use : ubuntu-bug -c foo.log to report
<dreewill> shadeslayer: thx! was also looking for exactly that one.
<gnomefreak> install 10.10 irssi irssi-scripts nvidia-current than upgrade to natty, update-manager fails using dist-upgrade it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and install a bunch of kde apps/libs. is there a reason for this?
<gnomefreak> update-manager fials becuase it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. im mosr concerned about kde stuff
<gnomefreak> a/mosr/more
<gobbe> hmmh, can someone help me with bug 700239
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 700239 in linux (Ubuntu) "cannot connect with wireless-lan (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700239
<gobbe> it's now solved with updates
<gobbe> so how do i end the bug "proper way"
<charlie-tca> gobbe: change the status to invalid and copy/paste the response from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change into comments
<charlie-tca> thanks for doing that
<gobbe> thank you
<gobbe> i will do it
<gobbe> done now
<jordan> I'd like to give bug 661947 a link to upstream ticket https://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/3504. "Also Affects Project" usually gives an entry field for the URL, but I don't see how to do it in this ticket. Any ideas?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661947 in transmission (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Transmissions fails with "too many open files" (affects: 1) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661947
<charlie-tca> jordan: click the little down arrow to the left of the top package, Transmission
<charlie-tca> Then you can just add the URL, since that is the upstream project
<jordan> d'oh, how did I miss that
<jordan> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> We hide those things
<evilvish> ;p
<evilvish> gosh, i wish lp folks would just let other know when they change the mailnotifiers
<evilvish> i mean the wording in those "you have been assigned" mails
<evilvish> it broke a bunch of filters :/
<charlie-tca> evilvish: sounds like the filters have to be different? ;-)
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I dump all bugs in one folder, too
<evilvish> well, it was gmail filtering.. so had to filter with the 'standard' words
<evilvish> but in evo i can filter the hell out of bugmail :D
<nonix4> x
<gobbe> hmmh, what about bug 694392. Creator have fixed it and it seems not to be bug, or atleast creator doesn't remember how did he manage to get that kind of problem, and i cannot re-produce the thing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694392 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "not boot windows vista or ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 175)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694392
<gobbe> how do i "close" it properly?
<charlie-tca> mark it invalid, with a comment that it can not be reproduced
<gobbe> ok
<gobbe> thank you :)
<charlie-tca> gobbe: You are welcome. Thanks for helping with bugs.
<gobbe> that's fine, i want to contribute more to ubuntu because i'v been using it since 2005, provided support in irc for years but i want to do something more concrete
<charlie-tca> Bugs always welcomes more help!
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I think bug 701995 is ready to  be set to Triaged with a Low importance, can someone do it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701995 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Connect window is displayed when using the --url option (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701995
<Jeruvy> anything to look at today?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110113
<Jeruvy> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: done
<ElPasmo> ty charlie-tca :)
<Jeruvy> Perfect time for launchpad to time out ;)
<charlie-tca> Nah, it does this constantly now
<charlie-tca> try refresh or F5
<ElPasmo> I think bug 693385 is ready to  be set to Triaged with a Low importance, can someone do it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693385 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy shows offline contacts when I ask it not to and I expand a group with the space key (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693385
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: not being real familiar with empathy, should that go upstream or is it something Ubuntu will fix?
<charlie-tca> Is that an Ubuntu shortcut or a gnome shortcut, I guess is the question
<ElPasmo> You are absolutely right charlie-tca, I forgot to add the bugwatch... no it's correct :)
<janpol> Hi everyone, please set status to triaged with importance low (if I am wrong, please feel free to correct me) to bug 613836 since it can be easily worked around and only affects users using the Kubuntu's netbook workspace . Thanks in advance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613836 in plasma-netbook (Ubuntu) "After first reboot of Kubuntu Maverick (netbook workspace), the user is presented with a page telling he/she must have an opendesktop.org account (affects: 7) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613836
<charlie-tca> janpol: don't take the iso testing tag away. It stays with the bug report forever
<charlie-tca> (and, yes, that will come with experience)
<janpol> ok, I thought, since I can reproduce it with a fresh install of Kubuntu, that I should remove the tag
<hjd> Hi all. I confirmed bug 696537 before I realized it was only assigned to Ubuntu. Should I just tag it 'needs-reassignment' or does someone knows where it belongs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696537 in ubuntu "Left cycle button is wrong way round for backgrounds with multiple images (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696537
<hjd> I assume it should probably be assigned to the correct package, for anyone to find it.
<charlie-tca> janpol: I think the importance should be medium, though since it is a core package for kubuntu - A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application.
<charlie-tca> I concur with the easy workaround, though. It is really a tossup
<janpol> Even if it's only related to the widget?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it can still be medium depending on number of users affected. Does this affect every user that installs the package?
<janpol> Every user that uses the plasma workspace, you don't need to install anything, that widget comes by default
<charlie-tca> Then it should probably be medium based on expected impact
<charlie-tca> Even though it is very easy to work around it, it will affect a very large number of users
<charlie-tca> hjd: the correct package should be     gnome-control-center     I think
<charlie-tca> You can just change it in the bug
<charlie-tca> janpol: when we look at high or critical, we see a reference to impacting the users. This will have a small impact, but on every user.
<janpol> Ok, thanks charlie
<charlie-tca> janpol: done. Thank you very much for helping and for being patient
<janpol> I think is the other way around, thank YOU for the help, and specially the patience :)
<hjd> charlie-tca: reassigned it. Thanks. Wasn't sure what to leave as a comment, so I left it blank.
<charlie-tca> That will be fine. Is that ready to set importance? What do you want it set to?
<charlie-tca> For those trying to make decisions about importance, please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<charlie-tca> There is a very good list of responses to use for different actions,  you can copy and paste the responses in the boxes.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<charlie-tca> +
<hjd> I think it could be set to Low, since it is working as intended except for the arrow pointing the wrong way.
<charlie-tca> Great! Is that in Unity, by any chance?
<charlie-tca> hjd: done. Thanks for helping with bugs. We appreciate any help around here.
<hjd> well, I try to help out a bit where I can :) I'm running Classic desktop (gnome), not Unity, btw.
<charlie-tca> Even better, then. Unity bugs get special care, somehow ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: upgrade is listed on the wiki Tags page, but isn't an official distro tag in LP, can I add it?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-14
<bullgard4> Ich erhalte gerade auf Maverick die Meldung: "Bug-Buddy. Fehlerbericht einschicken. Die Anwendung Netzwerkmanager ist abgestürzt. Das Programm zum Einsenden von Fehlerberichten konnte nicht genug Fehler-Informationen sammeln, damit der Bericht nützlich für die Entwickler wäre. Um nützliche Fehlerberichte zu erstellen, bitten wir Sie, Diagnose-Pakete für Ihre Distribution zu installieren."...
<bullgard4> ...Warum kommt Bug-Buddy hoch und nicht die Aufforderung '~$ ubuntu-bug nm-applet'?
<gobbe> english please
<bullgard4> I obtain the error message: "Bug-Buddy. Fehlerbericht einschicken. Die Anwendung Netzwerkmanager ist abgestürzt. Das Programm zum Einsenden von Fehlerberichten konnte nicht genug Fehler-Informationen sammeln, damit der Bericht nützlich für die Entwickler wäre. Um nützliche Fehlerberichte zu erstellen, bitten wir Sie, Diagnose-Pakete für Ihre Distribution zu installieren." Why does come up...
<bullgard4> ...Bug-Buddy and not the request '~$ ubuntu-bug nm-applet'?
<gobbe> aah, this channel is not for bug-reporting, but to help people triagin bugs
<gobbe> bullgard4: so reporting bugs;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<bullgard4> gobbe: I know that this channel is not for reporting bugs. My question is related to triaging a bug. Re-read my question.
<gobbe> well, i most of your question is not in english so i cannot understand it
<bullgard4> An unauthorized  translation of the message received is as follows: "Bug-Buddy. Send an error report. The Network Manager application  crashed. The program to send error reports could not collect sufficient information for being useful for the developers. To make useful error reports we ask you to install diagnosis packages for your distribution."
<gobbe> aah, so you are not able to collect all information...
<gyger> anyone active?
<evilvish> !ask | gyger
<ubot2> gyger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gyger> thanks vish...
<evilvish> np..
<gyger> so, here's the question... i was stupid and did a partial upgrade on natty, and now unity and ubuntu-desktop is gone... what do i do?
<gyger> i know i am probably in the wrong channel... but i cant raise anyone in ubuntu+1
<evilvish> gyger: doesnt work that way.. still wrong channel.  ;)
<bullgard4> gyger: Try the command '~$ apt-get <packagename>' and apt-get update. If this does not work, report the ensuing error messages.
<ElPasmo> Hi all, can anyone set bug 693385 to triaged please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693385 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "empathy shows offline contacts when I ask it not to and I expand a group with the space key (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693385
<charlie-tca> JFo: We still ask to have the bug reporters test the upstream kernel, don't we? It doesn't get tagged anymore by apport.
<JFo> yes, in most cases we do
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<JFo> we removed the automated bit of that due to a large number of bugs not needing it
<JFo> charlie-tca, my pleasure
<charlie-tca> I see.
<bdmurray> JFo: for all bugs or just the packaging ones?
<JFo> bdmurray, what do you mean?
<JFo> the removal of the test upstream
<JFo> ?
<JFo> I didn't remove it, but it fits with my current goals for our bugs
<JFo> so whomever did has done me a bit of a favor :)
<bdmurray> JFo: Well, I did it but only for apport-package tagged bug reports.
<JFo> ah
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> I hadn't noticed for which bugs it had been removed
<bdmurray> I'll double check
<hjd> Hi. Can someone please set importance of bug 702455? Since the menuitems "get help", "translate" and "report problem" doesn't work, it's a critical issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702455 in launchpad-integration (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Help Menu: sending a bug fail (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702455
<bdmurray> hjd: looking at it thanks
<hjd> bdmurray: you're welcome :)
<komputes> Hey guys can you mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/324700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 324700 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-volume-control missing ability to customize session sound effects theme (affects: 42) (dups: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged]
<trinikrono> wow komputes what a bug lol
<trinikrono> i cant believe this one
<komputes> trinikrono: it's been out there since the regression
<trinikrono> komputes: the more people clicks affects me the better?
<komputes> trinikrono: you got it
<trinikrono> i can get my loco to do that
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> its only like 10 other people though
<komputes> trinikrono: if it affects them then awesome! thanks for the support
<xteejx> Hey guys!
<BUGabundo> evening folks
<leagris> hello
<leagris> any plan on releasing/backporting updated samba for Ubuntu10.10 please see: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7577 unable to browse/open windows7 shares from ubuntu due to SPNEGO login failed: Invalid parameter?
<ubot2> bugzilla.samba.org bug 7577 in File services "SPNEGO auth fails when contacting Win7 system using Microsoft Live Sign-in Assistant" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<bdmurray> I'd check with the server team
<leagris> it is fixed in multiverse samba4 packages but these does not include gnome gvfs nautilus browsing feature
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-15
<e01> hello
<e01> after dist-upgrade my natty, the indicators from panel disapearing
<e01> and the appmenu too
<e01> also i see that i have new akonadytray and nepomuk backup, whaat are they, and is the indicators will apear again with new update
<Takyoji> If I'm reporting a kernel regression bug regarding USB, whereas the steps to recreating the bug is "plug in any USB device", should I answer Yes or No to "Can you reproduce this bug with a specific series of steps"
<jmarsden> Takyoji: If every Ubuntu user had a bug whenever they "plug in any USB device", I think we'd all already have heard of this bug? :)  I'd say yes, but in your steps, state what USB device you are actually using for your testing.
<jzacsh> hi, how do i file a bug on launchpad? clicking "report a bug" brings me to a wiki page that basically shows me the only way to file a bug is based on a PID -- which doesn't make sense for my case.
<jmarsden> jzacsh: Are you running software that is not in a package, and the bug relates to that unpackaged software??  Since all normally-installed software in Ubuntu comes packaged, logically it "makes sense" to provide a package name when reporting a bug.  What case do you have that does not involved any package at all?
<jzacsh> jmarsden: what i understood from the wiki, is that gettig to a bug reporting page means running ubuntu-bug $(pidof app)
<jmarsden> jzacsh: Only if you have a crashed app involved, I think.  Try   ubuntu-bug name-of-package
<jmarsden> For more details, man ubuntu-bug shows all the possible things you can type after "ubuntu-bug" :)
<jzacsh> jmarsden: yes, i just did and it seems i couldn'td do something like `ubuntu-bug libedit python mysql php-cli`
<jmarsden> Well, pick ONE package and you will be fine :)
<jzacsh> jmarsden: apport-bug script isn't going to gather unnecessary meta data about that particular package?
<jzacsh> this semes fairly convoluted
<jzacsh> s/semes/seems/
<jmarsden> Who cares?  It will report its version etc.  It's a response to way to many bugs being filed against nothing in particular and being impractical to triage as a result, I believe.
<jmarsden> Knowing which package the software concerned is is pretty fundamental to most good bug reports, isn't it?
<jzacsh> jmarsden: agreed
<jmarsden> So this is a way to "force" users to specify a package, that's all.  If it also allows automated gathering of info that will help people reproduce and fix the bug, at least for some common classes of bug, so much the better.
<jzacsh> jmarsden: i think "force" is a little over the top. i just watched this sh script crash
<jzacsh> rightfully so, because i picked a random package  (python) -- wich tried to make intelligent decisions on my behalf (rightfully so) and picked python-defaults
<jzacsh> so if i submitted a bug, the breadcrum in launchpad would be "python packages"
<jzacsh> which, i think is convoluted. i understnad the need for this interface. but i don't think that there should be such a black and white you _MUST_ do it this way, bug reporting system.
<jmarsden> jzacsh: If you can come up with a better way to balance the need of those working on Ubuntu bugs to be able to actually work on them, and the needs of users, submit it as a blueprint on LP and see what happens :)
<jzacsh> I'm 99.99% certain it will turn out a bug in launchpad, with me linking back to the thread, and causing people to readback a bunch of user's discussing how to figure out the the package in question
<jzacsh> jmarsden: thanks for the help. maybe someone else will submit a blueprint, this single bug i'm trying to contribute help for is turning out complicated enough just to submit for tonight :)
<jmarsden> By now you've spent more time discussing this than it would have taken to file a bug report... do you have a bug number for it yet?
<jzacsh> jmarsden: i refuse to file a bug under python packages, so no. if you'd like i cna come back and tell you the ubuntu forum thread number.
<jmarsden> Never mind.  I don't generally spend time in the forums :)  I'm not in any way anything official regarding Ubuntu, I just wanted to see what the bug really was at the end of all this discussion :)
<jzacsh> jmarsden: i also don't spend time in the forums, which is why i'm also upset, i'll have to watch this time wasted in there
<jmarsden> Ok... if you want to find a bug against ubuntu-bug for being hard to use, I suppose you can do that too :)
<jzacsh> jmarsden: great idea! thank you for the suggestion
<jmarsden> I think it's been done before, but you're welcome.
<JDot> hi
<JDot> hi im trying to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10and i seens like it is hung up at replacing. config,file/etc/default /grub eith new version
<wolfpack> what should be done when bugs are reported in languages other than English ?
<evilvish> wolfpack: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2010-December/002948.html
<wolfpack> thanks evilvish
<evilvish> np..
<nisshh> evilvish, eh, is it some kind of joke that on 10.10, the About Ubuntu thing tells me im using 11.04? :)
<evilvish> nisshh: nah.. i guess you are just so much more special ;)
<nisshh> hehe
 * evilvish checks if he is special too! 
<nisshh> heh
<evilvish> \o/ me too!!
<nisshh> evilvish, yeah, looks like someone overlooked something back at release time :)
<evilvish> nisshh: i think it was something about a 'help' menu or something that was not displayed properly.. it was showing some garbled unicode symbols , that fix first landed in Natty iirc, and got backported where someone overlooked
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> very smooth
<nisshh> nice work backporting a fix that was version specific :)
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> this bus is there since more than one year
<AbhiJit> and nothing has done for it. it affects me too. i can confirm it.
<AbhiJit> anyone can please mark its importance and sent it upstream please?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unhide/+bug/376891
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376891 in unhide (Ubuntu) ""unhide brute" segmentation fault (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> this bus is there since more than one year
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> and nothing has done for it. it affects me too. i can confirm it.
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> anyone can please mark its importance and sent it upstream please?
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unhide/+bug/376891
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376891 in unhide (Ubuntu) ""unhide brute" segmentation fault (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> ??
<AbhiJit> anyone there?
<dreewill> AbhiJit: just ask a question
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> this bus is there since more than one year
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> and nothing has done for it. it affects me too. i can confirm it.
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> anyone can please mark its importance and sent it upstream please?
<AbhiJit> <AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unhide/+bug/376891
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376891 in unhide (Ubuntu) ""unhide brute" segmentation fault (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> dreewill, ^^^
<dreewill> i want to look for crashes of background processes. are ther other log files than /var/log/syslog where i can see crashes?
<yofel> if it's a crash in the sense of a segmentation fault, there should be a message in the kernel log, and apport should catch it if it's enabled
<dreewill> yofel: thx
<hjd> hi. I just marked a duplicate of bug 145600. Beyond commenting it is still present in Natty, should I add this comment as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A bug that should be handled upstream ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 145600 in gnome-art (Ubuntu) "gnome-art 0.2-6 the "Close" button in Help-> About is not working (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145600
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I think bug 693385 is ready to be set to Triaged. Can someone do it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693385 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "empathy shows offline contacts when I ask it not to and I expand a group with the space key (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693385
<daltenty> Hi. Could someone please mark Bug #695916 as wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695916 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy won't allow yahoo video chat (affects: 1) (heat: 223)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695916
<bcurtiswx> daltenty, done
<daltenty> bcurtiswx: Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-16
<drew2121> micahg: hey, hardy doesn't have the apport hooks for firefox correct?
<micahg> drew2121: I think it might, idr
<drew2121> micahg: it's not showing on bug 702907
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702907 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "screen freezes up/goes gray (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702907
<drew2121> micahg: so i'll take it that that's a no
<micahg> drew2121: user's using an unsupported firefox
<micahg> latest is 3.6.13
<drew2121> i thought so, but rmadison also showed 3.0 listed for hardy
<drew2121> firefox | 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 |         hardy | all
<micahg> drew2121: that's the release pocket, check -security
<drew2121> ahh i see it
<micahg> drew2121: rmadison, FTW!
<drew2121> micahg: yeah =P
<drew2121> micahg: btw, its been a while, how's it going?
<micahg> drew2121: I'm good :)
<drew2121> micahg: thats great, i just finished my first semester here at UIUC. Data structures, coming up =P...
<micahg> drew2121: lots of conversation in #ubuntu-chicago if you're interested
<JanC> hm, does launchpad follow bugs marked as duplicates in upstream bugtrackers?
<micahg> idr if that's working or not
<JanC> probably depends on what upstream bugtracker too
<drew2121> micahg: is 3.6.10 unsupported for maverick now too?
<micahg> drew2121: people are expected to upgrade to -updates
<micahg> drew2121: or rather -security, -updates is optional and can be suggested if you think it fixes a bug
<drew2121> micahg: thanks
<trinikrono> hey is anyone active i would like to triage some needs-packaging bugs and would like to ask questions
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: bugsquad does not triage the needs-packaging bugs. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<trinikrono> thats what i read charlie-tca
<trinikrono> it said too check them in packages or rmadison
<trinikrono> so i thought we still did something before it was looked at
<charlie-tca> nope, as a rule, we allow the developers to work those.
<charlie-tca> even after checking with rmadison, you will not be marking the bug anything but "new" status
<trinikrono> so even if they dont tag it needs-packaging leave them alone?
<yofel> no, then at least add the tag - but ask in #ubuntu-motu, they are maintaining needs-packaging stuff
<trinikrono> thank yofel
<trinikrono> i guess i will have to find something else to triage
<trinikrono> :D
 * yofel looks at 52263 new bugs
<yofel> I'm sure you'll find something ;)
<yofel> if you can't decide join #ubuntu-bugs-announce until you see something that you want to do
<trinikrono> oh can i ask about bug 324700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 324700 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-volume-control missing ability to customize session sound effects theme (affects: 46) (dups: 1) (heat: 247)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324700
<yofel> hggdh_: PING - eeebotu is MIA
<trinikrono> komputes was asking that we click this affects me
<yofel> that is already triaged
<charlie-tca> If you are having the same issues, you can click on this affects me. That lets the developers know that another person is seeing the same issue.
<charlie-tca> but, that is true of any bug
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: komputes put that out in many channels. Apparently, it affected 4 more users.
<trinikrono> yes it does
<BUGabundo> yo o/
<trinikrono> o/
<trinikrono> is anyone accustomed triaging g-p-m
<trinikrono> can you look at bug 371196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 371196 in bibletime (Ubuntu) "bibletime crashing after ASSERT: "mod" in bt_thmlhtml.cpp (329) (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371196
<trinikrono> if ierm
<trinikrono> * bug 371195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 371195 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Blacklight stays lit (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371195
<trinikrono> i believe the status can be set to low also
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: looked... I think you will find that the reporter is not going to be satisfied no matter what you comment.
<charlie-tca> He has already decided that using power manager to shut the monitor off is bad
<charlie-tca> I think wishlist is valid status for that bug, since the workaround is so easy. Instead of using screensaver to fake the shutdown, use power manager to enforce the screen shutdown and save power.
<charlie-tca> thanks for helping with bugs. Let's wait for an answer now and then we can mark it confirmed
<trinikrono> well thats what i did on my pc but you are right we need to see what he says
<trinikrono> okie i just need to find 4 more bugs to work on
<ikt> heya, I changed this bug report to the mono package, but looking at it closer, it doesn't even seem like a bug, it looks like a support request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon/+bug/703609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703609 in moon (Ubuntu) "Cant playback a live stream video with VLC (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikt> does anyone agree?
<charlie-tca> ikt: movie player is totem. The package currently is "moon" . moon is incorrect5
<kuba_> Hi!
<charlie-tca> The package should be changed back to totem. The question to ask the reporter is whether or not it works after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. If it does, it is invalid, if it still fails, it is valid
<ikt> does totem even play silverlight content?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<charlie-tca> but I do know "moon" is incorrect package. The user tried this with totem
<ikt> indeed, my issue is, it's not really a bug, if I try and open a movie with xchat, I don't submit a bug report :?
<ikt> I'm just opening with the wrong program
<ikt> and that's more of a support request
<charlie-tca> The bug is "tried to play a movie in totem, the default movie player. it failed"
<ikt> yeah true
<charlie-tca> If the default movie player failed to play a movie, why is that not a valid issue?
<ikt> a movie?
<charlie-tca> movie, webcast, live stream, if it is an action video, it is the same regardless of how much you want to play semantics
<ikt> a video vs a live stream are very different things, it's like saying a bicycle and a motorbike are the same thing
<charlie-tca> The reporter used what Ubuntu supplies to play what he wanted, it failed. That is a valid issue
<charlie-tca> Whether or not the reporter knows what the default movie player is doesn't matter. Part of triage is getting the package correct and clarifying the issue.
<charlie-tca> We remove vlc from the title, we correct the package to totem, we then ask questions as needed for further information
<ikt> ok
<ikt> i will subscribe, be interesting to see how totem can run a drm infested live stream which appears to be broken even with mono installed :)
<charlie-tca> It may not be able to. Won't be the first bug to be marked invalid or wishlist though
<charlie-tca> Can you watch any live stream without mono?
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledge, I do not need mono for that specifically.
<ikt> http://ikt.id.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/silvermonoflai.jpg <- it's the same for firefox, I know many silverlight streams are encrypted or have heavy drm
<charlie-tca> you skipped my question. Not every live stream is silverlight, and not every live stream requires mono, does it?
<ikt> of course not
<ikt> however not every live stream will play without additional software
<ikt> what you are suggesting is that every live stream regardless of drm/encryption/codec should work in totem, even if the live stream requires software that will only work on windows
<charlie-tca> correct. That means a bug about it failing is wishlist or requires more discussion on brainstorm to define what is needed.
<charlie-tca> We can not say with any certainty that the proper plugins will never be available, can we?
<ikt> indeed
<charlie-tca> We always hope to have it all someday
<ikt> yeah true
<ikt> http://mto.org/webcast/ <- appears to be the main site, and yeah it's all about windows and drm :(
<charlie-tca> You could add that to the bug report, as a reference for the reporter to check out, then.
<ikt> shall do :)
<charlie-tca> and, thank you, for researching that far into it.
<ikt> no problems :))
<charlie-tca> It is really good to know you care about getting it right.
<ikt> yeah, I am still learning but the wiki is probably the best one I've ever seen, so much is covered!
<charlie-tca> heh, Many people have worked hard to try and make it that way
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it gets a little overwhelming trying to keep up with all of it
<ikt> yeah that feels like linux though, so much is moving so fast it's amazing
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-09
<FransUrbo> Where is bugs against Precise filed?
<brendand> same as any other bug. use ubuntu-bug <package-name>
<FransUrbo> Can't it be done through the web?
<FransUrbo> It's for the installer...
<brendand> FransUrbo - in that case do it through the web and add the 'precise' tag
<FransUrbo> Where? On the ReportingBugs page (Topic in #Ubuntu+1), there's only links to released versions, not Precise...
<arand> On Launchpad
<arand> !lp
<ubot4> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<FransUrbo> Ok, think I found it. Thanx.
<bil21al> hello people have a look on this bug and guide me that is it a softwrae center bug or chromium bug?
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/913808
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913808 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium browser is missing in software-center (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> hggdh said its a chromium bug but micahg said its a software center bug so what do i do ?
<brendand> ask mvo?
<bil21al> hello mvo:
<mvo> hello bil21al, I'm in a call right now, but I can check in a sec
<hggdh> Pici: you available? Got a Q on channel maint
<Pici> hggdh: sure
<hggdh> Pici: great!
<hggdh> Pici: we want to stop using #ubuntu-quality, and redirect all requests to join to #ubuntu-testing
<hggdh> how can this be done?
<Pici> hggdh: You can either get heno or laserjock to do the commands, but it seems neither of them have identified for a number of weeks.  I can go ahead and push through the necessary mode changes if you'd like.
<hggdh> Pici: yes, please -- we do appreciate your help
<Pici> hggdh: Forward has been setup.  Do you want me to mute the old channel?
<hggdh> Pici: no, I do not think it will be needed -- as the users disconnect and reconnect they will be routed
<Pici> okay.
<hggdh> Pici: I do appreciate your help, sir
<Pici> hggdh: sure, anytime.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: what about those users who don't disconnect for months?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I am sending an email to bugsquad, quality and Bug Control warning users we are terminating the channel; as soon as everybody disconnects (or, perhaps, after some days) we will terminate it
<roadmr> kick 'em out?
<hggdh> heh. I would rather wait than kick 'em out
<charlie-tca> Works for me. I just thought maybe I should bring up the absurd
<Pici> I'd rather not ping everyone by kicking them out.  Then I'll get 50 people asking me why I kicked them.
<roadmr> yep well I agree that it's somewhat violent
<hggdh> it is... although Pici is giving a more to-the-earth explanation (I do not get the complaints), I will usually try the nice way first
<charlie-tca> okay... I left the channel
 * roadmr has BOFH roots - they shine through sometimes
<hggdh> charlie-tca: thank you, sir
<hggdh> roadmr: :-)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: you are most welcome, sir.
<mvo> bil21al: sorry, this took much longer than I expected. it sounds like its a bug in app-install-data from first glance
<bil21al> so can i move it there
<bil21al> ?
<mvo> bil21al: yes, please move it to app-install-data and software-center (create a task for both)
<mvo> thanks, I need to leave for dinner now, sorry
<bil21al> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-10
<txomon|home> hi,
<txomon|home> can anyone have a look in bug 913929 and bug 485067
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913929 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Get back recently closed tabs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913929
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless card malfunction (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485067
<Resistance> i released a patch for LP Bug #900620.  Its currently marked as Wishlist and Triaged.  Should I leave those as is, or should I wait for someone on the bugs team to change that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900620 in php5 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Possible Bug: php5-fpm does not listen on a socket by default (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900620
<Resistance> also, can someone explain what a bug's "heat" stands for?
 * Resistance has no clear definition for that
<hggdh> <yawn/>
<hggdh> good morning to all
<bil21al> is there any irc channel of vuze developers ?
<bil21al> vuze software
<ts2> bil21al: see /msg alis help list
<bil21al> ok
<EvilResistance> can someone explain the triaging process, that is to say, after a bug is triaged, if someone submits a patch or a fix, what happens next?
 * EvilResistance couldnt find said answers in the page that explains bug triaging
<bdmurray> EvilResistance: the bug will go through the sponsorship process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess#Sponsoring
<EvilResistance> i see... the MOTUs mentioned that it'd go through the sponsorship process, but then my system died so i didnt get time to find the page you linked me :P
<bil21al> bdmurray: do u know any vuze developer i get their channel but no answer by them and is it still developed by upstreamer or by our ubuntu people?
<bdmurray> bil21al: no, I don't
<bil21al> so i just upstraem its bug ?
<bdmurray> I'd think so
<EvilResistance> bdmurray:  was curious because of LP Bug #900620, which i submitted a patch for.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900620 in php5 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Possible Bug: php5-fpm does not listen on a socket by default (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900620
<EvilResistance> thanks
<EvilResistance> also, can you explain what a bug's "heat" is?  i have yet to find a clear answer anywhere :/
<micahg> EvilResistance: https://launchpad.net/+help-bugs/bug-heat.html
<bdmurray> EvilResistance: I'd talk to Clint since he said he'd be happy to do it
<EvilResistance> bdmurray:  he's on the rotation next monday for the sponsors
<EvilResistance> i poked him via IRC
<bdmurray> EvilResistance: okay, so I think it is headed in the right direction
<EvilResistance> micahg:  out of curiosity, i take it sync request bugs arent quickly handled?  the one i filed for ZNC actually fixes a vulnerability where the software can be DoS'd, and  i forgot to mark it as a security vulnerability fix :/
<micahg> EvilResistance: it's in a list for sponsorship and people get to it as they can, if it's marked as security, the security team will also take a look if needed
<EvilResistance> considering i forgot to mark it as a security fix, should i mark it as a security fix (even though i already subscribed the ubuntu-sponsors team)?
<EvilResistance> or should i just let it take its due course?
<micahg> EvilResistance: sure, that's fine
<bil21al> bdmurray:is it a ubuntu's problem or vuze ? guide me
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/914145
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 914145 in azureus (Ubuntu) "vuze won't start for second attempt, (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> any other new
<bil21al> any other
<bil21al> om26er:
<om26er> thats prolly a problem with vuze
<om26er> not ubuntu fault i would say o_O
<bil21al> ok thanks om26er
<om26er> yw
<charlie-tca> Do we have a monthly and weekly bugsquad meeting both now? One is scheduled today and one tomorrow on the Fridge.
<micahg> I thought the monthly ones were abolished
<charlie-tca> from the Fridge:
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Bugsquad Monthly Meeting
<charlie-tca> WhenTue, January 10, 18:00 – 19:00
<charlie-tca> Which I will miss since I lose internet for several hours today
<charlie-tca> micahg: posted to the calendar by yourself. Perhaps you should delete them?
<charlie-tca> https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/render?eid=YmxicnVpa2ZiOXNqa25hZ2NyY2Z2cTdpNjRfMjAxMjAxMTBUMTgwMDAwWiBqNXE4NW1taTZ1anZqdGlpNXMxbjNsaTVpb0Bn&ctz=Etc/GMT&pli=1&sf=true&output=xml
<micahg> charlie-tca: orly? heh, let me fix that :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<micahg> if I can remember my credentials for that account :)
<charlie-tca> always a consideration :)
<Pici> w/60
<Cas> a user upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 has found that Deluge disappeared on him but fixes when asked to delete deluge config. should this still be an open bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge/+bug/912059
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912059 in deluge (Ubuntu) "deluge not visible when opened (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<Cas> and who is responsible Ubuntu or Deluge :)
<roadmr> Cas: 12.04 is not released yet so I'd say this can be considered an open bug (migration of config data needs fixing)
<roadmr> Cas: and I'd think it's Deluge's task to properly handle configs from an old version. I'd wager the same would happen if you had an old version of deluge and upgraded, all done from upstream's source
<Cas> hmm normally it does handle upgrade from old versions
<Cas> we would have seen this issue many times otherwise
<Cas> anyway thanks ill leave it open then :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-11
<Nyslay> Hi, I have the same bug (http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?id=5605 ) in ubuntu 11.04/11.10 and in ubuntu 12.04 alpha1
<Nyslay> And i can't install ubuntu, becouse the matrix in my laptop not work
<Nyslay> sory for my english
<Cas> how do i report spam
<iceroot> Cas: on a bug? you have an example?
<Cas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/748994/comments/64
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 748994 in linux (Ubuntu) "suspend hibernation not working on dell 1749 (affects: 39) (dups: 1) (heat: 172)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ashams> Nyslay, I'm searching on this problem
<bdmurray> Cas: ask a question on the Launchpad project about it.
<Nyslay> ashams, thx, I'm waiting for Your response
<ashams> Nyslay, doesn't pressing F3 or Fn+F3 (to increase brightness) help?
<Cas> bdmurray, k wasnt sure who to ask first :)
<Nyslay> ashamas, I'm not test that
<bdmurray> Cas: no problem, thanks for bringing it up.  I mean over here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Cas> just read that
<Nyslay> i have now test that solution (Fn+F3 or F3) and that is not work for me
<ashams> Nyslay, are u still on ubuntu?
<Nyslay> no
<ashams> ok
<Nyslay> now, i'm using windows 7, becouse i can't instal any linux with kernel 2.6.37 or higher
<ashams> is it HP?
<Nyslay> no
<Nyslay> my laptop is Acer eMachinse e725
<ashams> Nyslay, I believe this bug is the closest: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/773471
<Nyslay> hmmm, and what i schould do now ?
<Nyslay> *should
<ashams> Nyslay, please hit affects me too(if you have lp account) and try any of the workarounds mentioned
<ashams> I'll continue with triaging it, hope it gets fixed soon
<Nyslay> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-12
<mem_> !users
<ubot4> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dannf> hey - can i get a bug supervisor to nominate #647043 for >= maverick?
<micahg> dannf: sure
<micahg> dannf: precise included?
<dannf> micahg: yah
<micahg> \o/ woohoo, timeout
 * micahg will try again in a minute
<micahg> dannf: done
<dannf> micahg: thanks!
<bil21al> bdmurray: please set its imp to wishlish and status to triage
<bdmurray> bil21al: which one?
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/821302
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 821302 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Lack of emoticons (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> which pakage is related with the empathy global menu in ubuntu ?
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> does anybody feel like giving a session at Ubuntu Developer Week about something QA-related?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dholbach> this time we offer 30m slots as well :)
<Elbrus_> can somebody mark bug 914738 as wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 914738 in fpc (Ubuntu) "Please link latest fp-* to /usr/bin/fp (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914738
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-13
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Do you know what package handles the installation expander dialog for livecd installs?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-14
<nonix4> How do I get an useful stack trace out of grub2? Bug #916435 is kinda hard to figure out without one...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 916435 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-setup crashed with SEGV in __libc_start_main() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916435
<Ampelbein> nonix4: There are debug symbol ddebs available, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages and install grub-pc-dbgsym
<Ampelbein> Hmm, or not. Seems the debug symbol generation is broken currently for grub2 in precise.
<penguin42> could strace/ltrace it or manually build it with -g and see if you can recreate it
<ali1234> i'm trying to test the unity from oneiric-proposed but it wants to remove 135 packages including ubuntu-desktop
<ali1234> i followed these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<EvilResistance> ali1234:  sounds like the evil precise version
<ali1234> nope
<EvilResistance> i say that because i saw that error mentioned twice in custom u+1 installs
<ali1234> i need to tell aptitude to install unity and unity-common at the same time, otherwise it tries to resolve the dependency mismatch between them by removing the other one and everything that depends on it
<ali1234> which in this case means ubuntu-desktop
<ali1234> and anything that depends on a window manager
<ali1234> right let's try it then...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-15
<hjd> bdmurray: Hi. Just thought I'd let you know your bot marked a link to a screenshot as a patch in bug 915388.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 915388 in scribus (Ubuntu) "'Insert Frame Rendering' doesn't work, shows "Running the application "pdflatex --interaction nonstopmode" failed!" (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915388
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-07
<TheLordOfTime> this sounds like a support request rather than a bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1096735
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096735 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Nothing display when click Synaptic form menu on ubuntu 11.10 what's the problem?" [Undecided,New]
 * TheLordOfTime is lagging too badly to do anything :/
<snamellit`> 14:22 *** pietro98-albini JOIN
<snamellit`> oops, sorry rcirc feeding stuff on the prompt.
<snamellit`> I just looked at a bug of a crash.
<snamellit`> I notified the upstream developer. In what status do I leave the bug now?
<jibel> snamellit`, do you have a bug number?
<snamellit`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autossh/+bug/1096342
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096342 in autossh (Ubuntu) "autossh crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,In progress]
<snamellit`> I put it to in progress, but this feels wrong to me...
<jibel> snamellit`, indeed, set it to 'in progress' if you're actually working on a fix, otherwise set it to confirmed
<jibel> snamellit`, also if you know how to reproduce it, adding the steps in the description would be very useful
<snamellit`> so talking to the dev is considered 'working', ok. :-)
<snamellit`> trying to reproduce it, not very successfull so far... But executing memory smells bad...
<snamellit`> *data memory
<Jswing_> Hello, I think someone change the status of bug 607796 by error as I can't find any patch or branch related.  If someone could revert it to triaged. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607796 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher, Window management - Dragging and holding a selection over an entry in the Launcher should spread out windows belonging to that application" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607796
<hggdh> Jswing_: as om26er stated in the bug, it was a bad update by an user
<Jswing_> ok, thanks
<andrewka> Hi i need a bug supervisor to assist sru
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> good day
<TheLordOfTime> andrewka, i heard "SRU" and "Bug" in the same sentence :P
<andrewka> good day
<TheLordOfTime> i've got 40 minutes before class starts, what's up.
<andrewka> I have filed the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/1095052
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095052 in gnutls26 (Ubuntu) "Client certificate authentication fails" [Undecided,New]
<andrewka> Its a gnutls issue with client certificate is precise
<andrewka> in precise i mean
<TheLordOfTime> obvious questions: (1) does this issue exist in Raring? (2) if not, does this issue exist in Quantal? (3) if not, has anyone else been able to confirm the bug other than you?
<andrewka> Not in raring and quantal because they use different versions
<TheLordOfTime> so then it was "fixed" in quantal or raring, by some higher upstream revision.
 * TheLordOfTime glances
<andrewka> yes its fixed upstream
<andrewka> my patch is actually pulled from upstream
<TheLordOfTime> i see that
<andrewka> This bug is caused by the same issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/1020591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020591 in subversion (Ubuntu) "subversion and GnuTLS internal error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andrewka> I have the full test case there to reproduce the bug
<TheLordOfTime> mind if i ask you why you created a new bug just for the debdiff?
<andrewka> because i picked it up in apt-transport-https
<TheLordOfTime> ... OH CRAP, I'M GOING TO BE LATE
 * TheLordOfTime has to run or he'll be late
<andrewka> the existing bug was picked up in subversion
<TheLordOfTime> sorry i have to drop you right here though :P
 * TheLordOfTime subscribed to both bugs and will check in two hours once class is over.
<andrewka> Thanks
<TheLordOfTime> unless someone gets to it first
<andrewka> i doubt it, i filed that a while ago
<TheLordOfTime> there's other bug controllers around other than just me, someone here'll get to it.
<andrewka> so i will await your assistence
<TheLordOfTime> since you pinged here :P
<TheLordOfTime> andrewka, one thing: your patch is missing DEP3 tags.
<andrewka> Ok
<TheLordOfTime> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<andrewka> will update
 * TheLordOfTime will check the rest later, as he is headed out the door as we speak.
<bdmurray> andrewka: Do you happen to know which version of gnutls this was fixed in?
<bdmurray> well it looks like 2.12.15 which actually isn't in quantal
<bdmurray> so this will need fixing there too
<dkessel> balloons, back :)
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, i can work on the quantal debdiff and add DEP3 tags, which their precise debdiff doesn't include
 * TheLordOfTime has two VMs he can destroy after testing
<andrewka> it is fixed in 2.12.15
<andrewka> was going to update the debdiff and do quantal later tonight if you have vms already then that cool
<TheLordOfTime> andrewka, i keep VMs for good reasons :P  And I *always* build-test SRUs prior to submitting to the SRU team
<TheLordOfTime> andrewka, sometimes, you just get FED UP with Windows in a windows environment :P
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to assign myself to the quantal part, if you can do the precise, andrewka
<TheLordOfTime> unless you want me to build both.
 * TheLordOfTime glances briefly at oracledb installation progress
<andrewka> If its not a bother to you am cool with it
<TheLordOfTime> its not
<TheLordOfTime> it'll give me a reason to not do anything with php5 for a while :P
<andrewka> cool then
<TheLordOfTime> so do you want me to rebuild the debdiffs with DEP3 myself for both, or do you just want to tweak your debdiff accordingly and add DEP3?
 * TheLordOfTime would buildtest your debdiff regardless
<andrewka> go for it, you can rebuild both
<TheLordOfTime> OK, bdmurray are yo uable to unsubscribe sponsors?
<TheLordOfTime> since sponsors won't have a complete debdiff yet.
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't seem to have access.
<TheLordOfTime> which may or may not be related to this user account (nonadmin account on a system)
<bdmurray> okay, done
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, thanks much.
<TheLordOfTime> bah lag, a message was posted that still referred to Sponsors xD
<TheLordOfTime> got processed after you said you unsub'd them.
<TheLordOfTime> andrewka, i've assigned the bug to myself for precise and quantal, i'll have debdiffs in a couple of hours
 * TheLordOfTime is in a break in class right now
<andrewka> TheloadofTime: Thanks
<TheLordOfTime> good news: if i remove the diff on the NEWS item, it imports right :P
<TheLordOfTime> (the upstream diff)
<andrewka> :^)
 * TheLordOfTime disappearifies temporarily
<TheLordOfTime> and i'm back.
<TheLordOfTime> andrewka, update: i've made build-tests and uploaded them to one of my PPAs, i believe i put it in my build tests ppa, unless i mistyped the path.  in the interim i'm creating a debdiff that would be SRUable.
<TheLordOfTime> fast progress is fast :P
<TheLordOfTime> oops
<TheLordOfTime> ehehehe, i accidentally targetted precise-proposed with my build test xD
<TheLordOfTime> andrewka, once they build-test (assuming a successful build) i will attach debdiffs to the bug.
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, ^
<TheLordOfTime> (just for your ref, bdmurray)
<TheLordOfTime> i apparently have to find my laptop charger, so... i'm out again and will return later
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> debdiffs are annoying sometimes
<TheLordOfTime> esp. when things implode or break :P
<lemonsqueeze> hiya, i just filed bug #1097042. should i notify someone so it gets attention ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097042 in linux (Ubuntu) "by default ext3 is mounted without barrier=1 in lucid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097042
<lemonsqueeze> if something's missing please let me know
<lemonsqueeze> adding logs ...
<mistergibson> Issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glx-alternatives/+bug/1072344 .  I am looking for a by-hand work around to this bug as I see no forward progress on it forthcoming.  Is there a way to *force* glx-diversions into place despite broken pre-dep pkg?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1072344 in glx-alternatives (Ubuntu) "glx-diversions broken in Quantal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> lemonsqueeze, the linux kernel bugs are usually seen pretty quickly by who needs to see them, once you attach logs and stuff, that can be used to then figure out the issue, but you do have to wait for Linux people to see it (to answer your question: you file the bug, attach, the details, and wait)
<lemonsqueeze> will do, thanks =)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-08
<Mcgiwer> hello
<Mcgiwer> I have found some bugs with may be critical
<Mcgiwer> they are for Ubuntu 12
<tsimpson> !bug | Mcgiwer
<ubot2> Mcgiwer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mcgiwer> the problem is that I'm using an emergency Linux to access internet and I'm not having any kind of access to ubuntu-bug
 * Mcgiwer is away: Walking my dog out
<tsimpson> Mcgiwer: read the link, it shows how to report bugs manually too
 * Mcgiwer is back (gone 01:54:26)
<Teufelchen> hello
<Teufelchen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1079801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in mesa (Ubuntu) "RESOLVED: mysterious application behaviour for the intel "sandy bridge" hardware" [Undecided,New]
<Teufelchen> a broken hdd was the problem in the end
<Teufelchen> and i decided to stop using Google Earth and Second Life
<Teufelchen> so the bug can be closed
<jibel> Teufelchen, if you're the original reporter you can close it as invalid
<Teufelchen> but its not invalid its just resolved
<Teufelchen> the bug exists
<Teufelchen> so the report is valid
<Teufelchen> maybe it applies to other users aswell
<Teufelchen> but maybe i should rename it
<Teufelchen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1079801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in mesa (Ubuntu) "RESOLVED: applications like Google Earth or Second Life do not work" [Undecided,New]
<Teufelchen> better title?
<Teufelchen> i keep the bug open then in case i ever plan to use these applications again
<Teufelchen> the compatibility was broken by introducing newer kernels and newer software packages
<Teufelchen> e.g. mesa
<Teufelchen> but since nobody helps me to troubleshoot a true solution will be impossible to find
<Teufelchen> maybe i have to use windows 7 for certain applications
<Teufelchen> would be no true solution either but still a step forward
<jibel> Teufelchen, my understanding of the bug is that it is not resolved since you still have problems with google earth and second life, so the right status would be confirmed
<Teufelchen> okay, thank you
<jibel> but as penguin42 said in comment #11 it looks more like a pb with second life and google earth than ubuntu
<Teufelchen> no
<Teufelchen> because -
<Teufelchen> these applications work on older state Ubuntu 12.04 while they do not work on newer releases
<jibel> did they update their packaging for the latest version of ubuntu?
<Teufelchen> maybe roll a dice to make out whether linden lab and google or canonical brought in the incompatibility
<jibel> Teufelchen, wrt. google earth according to this post http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/google-earth-for-linux-signal-11-fix-coming google provided a fix in rev 7.0.1.8283
<jibel> but I cannot install it on raring, there are missing dependencies
<Teufelchen> yeah
<Teufelchen> something is seriously broken
<Teufelchen> cause on ubuntu 12.04 it auto-installs what it needs
<jibel> after forcing the installation of a couple of deps, google earth works fine on raring/i386
<jibel> almost, there are some textures missing
<Teufelchen> the question is - do you have the intel integrated graphics chip or not
<jibel> I do
<Teufelchen> raring is 13.04 right?
<Teufelchen> i deleted it when 12.10 and 13.04 (early stage) did not work
<Teufelchen> maybe i should test install again
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, hggdh, either of you around?
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, on further looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/etckeeper/+bug/1095180  it appears that 'sudo' is whwat breaks the bash completion of etckeeper... what defines sudo's tab-complete functionality?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095180 in etckeeper (Ubuntu) "incorrect bash-completion" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, ^
<TheLordOfTime> (you both commented on this at the time i first brought it up)
<yofel> bash-completion has a sudo wrapper which calls the completion of the command that you try to run with sudo
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, then is this a bug in bash-completion?
<TheLordOfTime> rather than a bug in etckeeper.
<TheLordOfTime> since the tab completion works fine as long as sudo is not used.
<TheLordOfTime> its when you add sudo at the beginning that it fails
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: well. bash completion is for the command being executed. In this case, the command is 'sudo', not 'whatever', so -- my guess -- is that it would require the 'sudo' bash completion to be extended to support a recursive call
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, so this should be filed/refiled/added-to the bash-completion package for the bug?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: so, if this has not been considered by the developers of bash-completion for sudo, it looks like a wishlist
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, should I check with bash-completion upstream first?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: just change the package to sudo
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it is always a good idea
<yofel> sudo has bash completion
<hggdh> yofel: for the command being called also?
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, but not afaict recursive bash completion - its the sudo bash completion for etckeeper that fails.
<yofel> yeah, try running 'sudo apport-cli -<tab>' for example
<hggdh> yes
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: yeah, but I'm not quite sure whose fault that is
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, so, add the 'bash-completion' package or whatever package, then see which one says it is/isn't valid for them?
<TheLordOfTime> (if they say its invalid for both then we have a problem...)
<hggdh> heh
 * yofel reads the script right now
<hggdh> it might even be both, I do not know how -completion works in this case. But we can always look at the code
<TheLordOfTime> this may be one of those reeally really weird edge-case bugs which nobody knows how to handle... :P
<TheLordOfTime> ... just saying
<yofel> nah, I'll agree there...
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, agree on... this being one of those weird bugs where we don't know what to do with it?
<TheLordOfTime> or agree on hggdh's statement that it could be both packages?
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<yofel> I'll agree with hggdh for now
<yofel> _command_offset() is too cryptic for any quick debugging
<yofel> (that's what shifts the completion for sudo)
<TheLordOfTime> so then it wouldn't hurt to add bash-completion to the bug?
<TheLordOfTime> (i'm assuming that's our consensus)
<yofel> go ahead, worst case one can remove the task later
<TheLordOfTime> bash-completion is both the binary package and the source package, right?
 * TheLordOfTime never knows unless he goes to packages.ubuntu.com and looks, but he can't on a mobile connection
<TheLordOfTime> nevermind, found it out myself :P
<hggdh> cool
<TheLordOfTime> in the meantime, i've added bash-completion to that bug, we'll see where it ends up
<TheLordOfTime> thanks, hggdh and yofel.  :)
 * TheLordOfTime disconnects from the internet on his phone before the battery dies.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-09
<dhart> I'm looking for the correct place to file a bug. Subject would be "Remove confusing and inconsistent gnome- prefix from executables packaged with Ubuntu". Affects these packages: dpkg -S `locate "bin/gnome-"`
<snamellit`> 13:34 *** bladernr_ JOIN
<Teufelchen> i keep this bug open as per discussion from some time ago on this channel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1079801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in mesa (Ubuntu) "applications like Google Earth or Second Life do not work" [Undecided,New]
<Teufelchen> forgot to add the comment, that i was not able to test install Ubuntu 13.04
<Teufelchen> okay, updated
<Teufelchen> i hope the bug report is not annoying due to the number of comments
<TLoT> ohai!
<TLoT> need someone else on bugcontrol/bugsquad/MOTU to consult with on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/znc/+bug/1088390
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088390 in znc (Ubuntu Lucid) "znc & znc-perl not to load perl module" [Undecided,New]
<TLoT> according to upstream, this is an issue of "Stop trying to build stuff probably written for newer ZNC on older ZNC."
<TLoT> which is pretty non-ubuntu of them to say, but entirely relevant here.
<TLoT> suggestions on hwo to proceed with the bug?
<micahg> TLoT: not a bug, if it was a shipped perl script that would be different
<micahg> maybe we can backport the newer znc to lucid?
<TLoT> micahg: not possible
<micahg> hrm?
<TLoT> issue is dependent on the "Backports cannot depend on backports" thing
<micahg> we should get that fixed
<TLoT> even then, i've tried backporting 0.206 to Lucid
<TLoT> it fails completely.
<TLoT> even with swig2.0 backported.
<TLoT> (requirements are newer versions of software than lucid has)
<TLoT> last time i tested, it'd require pretty much backporting most if not all build-deps from precise/oneiric -> lucid, and that... well...
<TLoT> can cause issues...
<micahg> TLoT: upstream codebase looks like it should build...
<TLoT> (such as interference with other packages, and libraries, and numerous other FTBFS related potential issues)
<TLoT> micahg: last time i tried backporting it wouldn't work
<TLoT> and that was...
<TLoT> oh...
<TLoT> back when Oneiric just came out.
<TLoT> s/oneiric/precise/
<TLoT> micahg: in the mean time i'm going to mark that bug as invalid (unless you wouldn't mind doing that), but stay subscribed to it.
<TLoT> micahg: and which upstream codebase're you looking at, 1.0 or 0.206?
<TLoT> 0.206 is more likely to be backported if i go hacking at the codebase a bit, but 1.0 is... actually quite dependent on newer stuff.
<micahg> oh, hrm, their README doesn't describe the deps well at all
<TLoT> micahg: pull the list of deps from a 0.206 package
<TLoT> i think... um...
<TLoT> pre-backported for precise and quantal had 0.206
<micahg> I was looking at the version in precise backports
<TLoT> micahg: i'd not EVER request 1.0 to be backported to lucid
<TLoT> too many... um... "issues"
<TLoT> since the difference in timeframe is ~3 years of codebase changes and library changes between znc in lucid and znc in precise, as well as build-dep issues
<TLoT> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/znc/quantal/view/head:/debian/control#L4  <--
<TLoT> these are the MINIMUM build deps you'd nneed.
<TLoT> need*
<TLoT> and swig2.0 FTBFS if you backport it
<micahg> TLoT: which isn't a problem is upstream was targeting the lowest common denominator (which they're not)
<TLoT> (earliest it built on was Natty, and that was a pain to do)
<TLoT> micahg: and now you know why i think znc on lucid is an idea riddled wtih stupidity
<TLoT> no offense to the rest of the world, but...
<TLoT> micahg: and upstream keeps syaing "Why don't they keep Ubuntu up to date with libraries and things?" to which i usually just don't respond to
<TLoT> since in that respect, debian stable releases and ubuntu releases are similar: they don't really version-upgrade libraries without there being a very good reason for doing so.
<TLoT> (security or otherwise)
<TLoT> micahg: and the biggest of all these issues: swig2.0 doesn't exist in Lucid
<TLoT> and doesn't really backport well
<TLoT> and has been a build-dep for 0.206 and later
<TLoT> so ideally two things would need to happen: (1) swig2.0 would need to be backported if possible to lucid, and (2) the bug on "Backports Can't Build-Dep on Backports" needs to be fixed, and that's i think an sbuild/archive-builders issue.,
<TLoT> oh, and (3) debian/control: drop build-dep on swig (to fix a conflicts issue)
<TLoT> micahg: mind if I quote you in the bug response when i invalid it?
<micahg> TLoT: sure
<TLoT> bleh forgot to include your statement.  but i paraphrased it and referred to the conversation here.
<TLoT> micahg: also for reference, this is the backports can't depend on backports bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/888665
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 888665 in Launchpad itself "Backports can't build-depend on other backports" [High,Triaged]
<TLoT> its been in that state for a few years thus far
<TLoT> so...
<TLoT> (seemingly no progress?)
<micahg> TLoT: I should follow up with infinity on that, he was going to do it, but got blocked again, I'm not quite sure on what
<TLoT> micahg: i'd LOVE to know the status on that, since it would potentially break backports (not sure if it'd affect lucid, perhaps that should be checked?)
<TLoT> I'll check back later.
<TheLordOfTime> i don't even think this is valid... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1097969
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1097969 in Ubuntu "Remina Remote Desktop Client cannot be minimized from fullscreen" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> i don't see Remina in the repos.
 * TheLordOfTime did an apt-cache search for 'remina' so unless he missed something...
<bdmurray> ith as 2 m's
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, it does?
<bdmurray> er, it has 2 m's
<bdmurray> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=remmina
<TheLordOfTime> ah, so it does
 * TheLordOfTime takes back his initial statement and reassigns the bug to the package
<TheLordOfTime> would it hurt to ask them to apport-collect the bug as well?
<TheLordOfTime> (to gather some info about the package and the system)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-10
<bdmurray> no it wouldn't hurt
<bdmurray> and /var/log/apt/term.log might help in figuring out which update it may have been
<TheLordOfTime> oops too late already hit submit on the part where i request that they apport-collect the bug.
<TheLordOfTime> aaand, timeouts to LP
<TheLordOfTime> figures.
 * TheLordOfTime goes to kick his router again
<DavidInPerth> Hi all
<DavidInPerth> I have a problem
<DavidInPerth> I've been looking into an Ubuntu bug for a while
<DavidInPerth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/932663
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932663 in casper (Ubuntu) "kernel upgrade failed on a USB live system created by usb-creator" [High,Fix released]
<DavidInPerth> The bug was marked "fix released" because it wasn't reproduced in 12.10, but it's still present in 12.04 (as in, i've installed all updates and it hasn't fixed the problem)
<DavidInPerth> I talked to stgraber on Tuesday, and ey gave me some info & suggestions
<DavidInPerth> (My ideal outcome here is that the bug is fixed for 12.04.2, and/or can be fixed by a usual security update)
<DavidInPerth> The current situation is:
<DavidInPerth> - I don't know if the bug is present in the current snapshot of 13.04.
<DavidInPerth> - stgraber marked it as "fix released" because ey could not reproduce it in 12.10.
<DavidInPerth> - There is only one kernel version available for 13.04, so I can't upgrade/downgrade to test for the bug.
<DavidInPerth> - If the bug is fixed in 13.04, I don't know how to go about finding the code change that fixed it.
<DavidInPerth> - ...and without that, the fix can't be applied to 12.04
<DavidInPerth> I'm new to launchpad & ubuntu bugs, so if anyone can help me out that would be greatly appreciated
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: yeah...
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: there is one workaround described there, have you tried it?
<DavidInPerth> No. To be honest I'm more interested in getting it fixed properly for everyone
<DavidInPerth> I think it's a pretty big thing that LiveUSBs of the LTS release cannot get kernel updates
<DavidInPerth> (I didn't try the workaround, because then I would've had to do another liveusb to do more testing)
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: I am not being fresh, but can you give me a reason why updating the kernel is easier than regenning the media with the new ISO?
<hggdh> I just want to be sure I can sanely state it *is* important
<DavidInPerth> I didn't think the ISO was updated with new kernel releases
<hggdh> no, not with a kernel update. But with the point releases
<hggdh> hah
<hggdh> OK, I can see it now
<DavidInPerth> yeah, I'm talking about in between point releases
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: I just nominated it for Precise
<DavidInPerth> hggdh: Although for the record, I think that using Update Manager to update the kernel is a lot easier than re-generating the liveUSB
<DavidInPerth> cool, I was going to ask if/how that is possible
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: I usually just dd in the new image
<hggdh> (no usb-creator)
<DavidInPerth> you mean the kernel, or the ISO?
<DavidInPerth> oh, okay...
<hggdh> the ISO
<DavidInPerth> do you have to rename the isolinux files or something...?
<hggdh> You can also update the kernel in an ISO (mount the ISO in a tmpfs, chroot to it, update), but it is more convoluted
<DavidInPerth> that sounds like the kind of thing I'd love to be able to do one day, but not sure if I ever will
<hggdh> no, for dd you just 'sudo dd if=<iso> of=/dev/<whatever> bs=8M' (after umounting the media)
<hggdh> and you are done
<DavidInPerth> yeah, I recently learned how to use dd to back up an entire hard drive (8GB eeePC SSD - managable size)
<DavidInPerth> oops, not hard drive
<DavidInPerth> #technicalities
<hggdh> heh
<DavidInPerth> I was reading something online - i think it was on stack exchange - that said that before unetbootin and the like, liveusbs required dd-ing the ISO onto the USB stick, and then re-naming isolinux files/folders to something else...
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: nomination for series and targetting milestones are restricted options
<DavidInPerth> I forget some of the details
<DavidInPerth> ah, okay, cool
<DavidInPerth> I was planning to look up what "nominate for series" meant
<hggdh> maybe. Never needed it, but perhaps my use case is more limited
<DavidInPerth> Oh... but if you dd the image that means that it's an ISO filesystem, right?
<DavidInPerth> so isolinux would work
<hggdh> nominate for series allows you to state this bug should be resolved for a specific Ubuntu version. Target to milestone allows you to state the bug should be fixed by a set milestone
<hggdh> yes
<DavidInPerth> but you don't have persistence with the ISO on USB?
<DavidInPerth> hggdh: I just had a look at your update to the bug page
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: usually I am not worried with persistence, I just want to check the machine to be kosher
<DavidInPerth> hggdh: You mean disaster recovery? Compatibility testing?
<hggdh> compatibility and sanity of the image
<hggdh> (sometimes I still do disaster recovery, but the process is the same)
<DavidInPerth> I see. Yeah, if you're doing it for the sake of testing of the distribution, it's a very different goal...
<DavidInPerth> ...vs. wanting to use a LiveUSB for other tasks, and possibly for extended periods
<DavidInPerth> Which makes both persistence, and kernel updates, quite important
<DavidInPerth> for security, if nothing else.
<hggdh> indeed
<DavidInPerth> if I'm loading up a live USB in March / September, 5 months after a release, I don't want to have to download all security updates *every time* I boot onto it, in order to safely use the internet.
<DavidInPerth> (not that the danger is all that great, but still)
<DavidInPerth> you can probably tell I'm not a security expert ;-)
<hggdh> heh. Not really, this is a valid use case
<DavidInPerth> I meant that I don't have a very strong conception of what a typical kernel vulnerability will make me vulnerable to
<DavidInPerth> I've got a feeling that it's mostly in terms of people remotely trying to break / control the computer
<hggdh> most of the times, it is, given that if you have local access to the machine, the game is already over. You *own* it
<DavidInPerth> yeah
<DavidInPerth> what about browsing, though. Could a kernel bug be exploited through a web browser? or is that only an issue for browser bugs?
<DavidInPerth> (I imagine the answer is no, but I'm not sure)
<hggdh> anything could happen..., it will always depend on what the kernel bug is, and what has been affected by it. It is not the browser (for remote attacks) that gets really hit, but the server
<hggdh> a browser may trigger a server error; of course, if it is a browser flaw, the attack is incoming to the machine running the browser
<DavidInPerth> hggdh: uhuh. But it's possible (if perhaps unlikely) to have a kernel bug that can be exploited by a website, through a user's browsing, even when there is no bug in the broser itself (only in the kernel)?
<hggdh> DavidInPerth: it *is* possible. The web server may trigger a kernel failure. Exploitation of such a failure will depend on what is exposed, how it is exposed, and -- most probably -- a malicious string of data from the browser
<DavidInPerth> uhuh
<DavidInPerth> upshot: It's not safe to browse the internet from a liveUSB without the most recent kernel update (even if all other updates are working)
<DavidInPerth> Okay, I have one more question regarding that bug
<hggdh> well, it is not safe to browse the internet, period. One has to always be careful
<DavidInPerth> Roger Hunwicks says
<DavidInPerth> "In fact, I got it trying to apt-get install mdadm - so it seems possible it occurs any time update-initramfs runs rather than just on a kernel update."
<DavidInPerth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/932663/comments/10
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932663 in casper (Ubuntu Precise) "kernel upgrade failed on a USB live system created by usb-creator" [Undecided,New]
<DavidInPerth> @hggdh: True, very true
<meetingology> DavidInPerth: Error: "hggdh:" is not a valid command.
<DavidInPerth> hggdh: True, very true
<DavidInPerth> I want to know if there's a way to test the above theory with my 13.04 snapshot, given that it doesn't have an alternative kernel version to upgrade/downgrade to
<DavidInPerth> would running update-initramfs help at all?
<jibel> DavidInPerth, you can always downgrade to a previous version a package by selecting the version on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory (for the kernel in this case) then in 'builds' select you architecture
<jibel> then download the debs and install them with dpkg
<DavidInPerth> ah, I see
<DavidInPerth> yeah, that makes sense
<DavidInPerth> Hmm... I'm trying to run Quantal in a VM with 256M of RAM, and 1 core, on a system that's already getting low on memory...
<DavidInPerth> oh well, I only really need to get to apt to test for this anyway
<DavidInPerth> :-D
<hggdh> I think 256M is a bit on the low side...
<micahg> I increase my VMs for Unity to 1GB for testing, you could probably muddle through with 768MB
<alo21> hi everybody...
<alo21> I am fixing bug LP: #1095521
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1095521 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "Manpage for mount list different options in same paragraph (keybits, nofail, iversion)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095521
<alo21> this bug affects Debian too, and I am wondering if I have to report the bug, and attach the debdiff in DBTS.
<hggdh> alo21: yes, you should
<alo21> hggdh, OK. Thanks
<hggdh> alo21: actually, thank YOU for helping :-)
<alo21> hggdh, It's my pleasure... and I really would like to do more for this amazing community/OS
<bdmurray> The fix for bug 821233 could use SRU'ing to Precise if someone is interested.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 821233 in indicator-weather (Baltix) "indicator-weather crashed with AttributeError in export_location_details(): Location instance has no attribute 'location_code'" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821233
<alo21> can someone set the bug LP: #1095521 as Triaged and assignee it to nobody for me please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1095521 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "Manpage for mount list different options in same paragraph (keybits, nofail, iversion)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095521
<alo21> Because the bug has been reported in debian, and may be the patch will be upload
<alo21> leave the bug, please. I changed my mind
<hggdh> ack
<bdmurray> gah
<TheLordOfTime> ehehehe, i was looking at that bug earlier, don't remember why though...
 * TheLordOfTime returns to poking php5's source
<bdmurray> I hate it when you are trying to work one bug and run into more trying to fix the first one
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, happened with a php5  SRU, a dupe of one bug slipped past when i was SRUing it
<TheLordOfTime> fortunately i caught it in -server, and saw it was a dupe.
<TheLordOfTime> (whenever they have to relate to php5-fpm, i usually hear about it)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-11
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Is #1073114 a valid bug?
<bkerensa> Bug #1073114
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1073114 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu Raring) "Shopping Lens Does Not Respect User Privacy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073114
<phillw> bdmurray: when ever you pick this one up, ref bug 971918 I can'y immediately see the 'verification required' tag. (I'm looking at the instructions now), but I can confirm that it works and have commented on the bug.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 971918 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl-Shift-C issues a Break command" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971918
<bdmurray> phillw: setting the quantal task to fix released is incorrect as the package is still in -proposed
<bdmurray> phillw: additionally did you test in quantal or raring?
<phillw> bdmurray: sorry :(
<phillw> I'm using quantal, which is what the bug is raised against
<bdmurray> phillw: okay, then if you verified it the correct thing to do is to change the tag from verification-needed to verification-done
<phillw> bdmurray: where do I find that tag to alter?
<bdmurray> phillw: then when the SRU team copies the package from -proposed to -updates the bug will be automatically set to fix released
<bdmurray> phillw: in the bug tags? beneath the description and above related branches
<phillw> that only lists precise?
<phillw> Qauntal was the bug I knew of and the one I've followed. I'm quite happy to fire up a precise VM and test it in that.
<bdmurray> the precise tag is not necessarily related to the verification-needed tag
<bdmurray> they are 2 separate tags
<phillw> bdmurray: is it just me being intensely dense (likely) or is it when I click on the 'verification needed' bit, I get a whole new window open asking me to tell it what bugs I'm asking about?
<phillw> and when I put in the bug number it takes me back to original screen... :(
<bdmurray> clicking on the tag performs a search for bugs with that tag
<bdmurray> to edit the tags you want to click the pencil at the end of the list
<phillw> bdmurray: is that correct?
<phillw> because that reads to me that precise has been verified as okay, with no mention of quantal what so ever.....
<phillw> I've never seen multiple tags against a bug - which is what is throwing me.
<phillw> patch precise verification-done
<bdmurray> the tags aren't necessarily related to each other
<bdmurray> each tag is like a separate adjective describing the bug
<phillw> bdmurray: now I understand, thanks to you.. May the Lord have mercy upon a new person. I've not had issues in the past.  I'll ask Gema to mention it when she does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_2
<rbasak> bdmurray: hey, will crichton honour bot-stop-nagging? Or if not, is there a way to post a debdiff marked as a patch to a bug but have it not subscribe ubuntu-sponsors please?
<bdmurray> rbasak: yes it will honor the tag
<rbasak> Great. Thank you!
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, ping, this isn't a bug right?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1098697
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098697 in linux (Ubuntu) "High Battery discharge rate when Laptop is off." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> if the laptop's off, can linux be affecting the discharge rate?
<TheLordOfTime> pretty certain it cant if i understand modern laptop architecture.
<bdmurray> I wouldn't think so but would check with jsalisbury
<TheLordOfTime> whom you just pinged here :P
<jsalisbury> TheLordOfTime, I would also not think so, if the laptop was powered off
<TheLordOfTime> which is what my systems hardware training suggested
<TheLordOfTime> should I be converting that to a support question?
<TheLordOfTime> although, tbh, the answer to eh suypport question is "Contact HP"
<bdmurray> well maybe they mean suspend?
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to ask them, and Incomplete the bug
<TheLordOfTime> if they say "No, I mean powered off state" then its notabug given our knowledge of typical laptop architecture and design.
<jsalisbury> TheLordOfTime, Maybe shutdown laptop, then pull the battery and re-insert it.  That way you know the OS isn't in some sort of suspend or hibernated state.  If the battery drain stops, then it may be a kernel issu
<jsalisbury> s/issu/issue/
<TheLordOfTime> jsalisbury, i'd like to see whether its a case of suspend being used
<TheLordOfTime> if it isn't then that should be the next question
<TheLordOfTime> s/question/test/
<TheLordOfTime> jsalisbury, i'm aware of a powered-on state link between the linux kernel/system and power drain, that one i'm fully aware of, but i've *never* heard of any kernel, Windows, Linux, or otherwise, impacting battery drain in a fully powered off state.
<jsalisbury> TheLordOfTime, I agree.  It could be that the battery is going bad, or some sort of hardware short.
<TheLordOfTime> i agree with that too
<TheLordOfTime> because i've seen battery death :p
<TheLordOfTime> heck, it happened to me about two months ago
<jsalisbury> TheLordOfTime, sounds like a bad batch of batteries maybe?
<TheLordOfTime> jsalisbury, well, that battery was 3 years olsd
<TheLordOfTime> old *
<TheLordOfTime> this system here, which is still my primary, is almost 4 years old.
<jsalisbury> TheLordOfTime, maybe let the batter sit for two days out of the laptop and see if it drains.  If it doesn't, that could indicate a short in the laptop
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> jsalisbury, you may want to suggest that as possible tests of the battery, ASSUMING they're not suspending their system.
 * TheLordOfTime is currently busy working on updating a server
<TheLordOfTime> s/updating/upgrading/
<jsalisbury> TheLordOfTime, will do
<TheLordOfTime> ... that's a tag i've not seen before...
<TheLordOfTime> kernel-da-key <-- that
<jsalisbury> TheLordOfTime, Yeah, I use that for my reports to keep track of specific bugs that aren't related to the development kernel.
<TheLordOfTime> ah.  i see.
<TheLordOfTime> jsalisbury, ping
<TheLordOfTime> new updates to the bug.
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps this is HP-specific in their architecture, and not something that is fixable in Linux?
<TheLordOfTime> s/fixable/easily identified or fixed/
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-12
 * penguin42 is so tempted to respond positively on one of the bugs where someone has sent it a linkedin invitation
<Rcart> hello, I want to nominate bug 949077 as SRU. I'm working in triaging it as a SRU, but I cannot fill the [Regresion potential] field cause I don't know if there'd be any regresion
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949077 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Black border on notifications when running with no compositing" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949077
<Rcart> how can I fill it?
<penguin42> Well the challenge is would it break anything other than notify-osd?   And could it break notify-osd for others?
<Rcart> penguin42: to answer those questions I should be very familiar with the package's code and functionality, or how should I start looking for the regresion potential?
<penguin42> Rcart: It's not easy unless you are familiar with the code; you could try asking the maintainer
<Rcart> ok, thanks. I'll ask in -devel cause there's no maintainer in LP package's page
<penguin42> Rcart: If you look in packages.ubuntu.com and in the package source you should find the email address of the maintainer of a package
 * penguin42 disappears for a while
<Rcart> penguin42: you're right, apt-cache would do it also
<Squarism> Where do i report bugs on unity whackness?
<Squarism> REading the WALL of text at the topic mention wiki entry didnt help
<penguin42> Squarism: Easiest way is just to run   ubuntu-bug unity
<penguin42> Squarism: If it's a dislike of a feature then you may have to try a mailing list; but if it's a dislike of  a feature please go slowly and gently explain your reasons
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-13
<alo21> hi all.. I would like to fix bug #1085355
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1085355 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Typo in lxsession-edit package description" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085355
<alo21> in which package I should fix the typo?
<alo21> one is lxsession-edit, the other?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-06
<burgerga> Hi everyone, I have reported a bug a little more than a month ago but haven't got a decent response yet. I have the feeling that the right people may not be notified of the bug, could someone maybe have a look?
<burgerga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1254032
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254032 in compiz (Ubuntu) "wrong position of window reported after switching workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-08
<codeadi> I am troubleshooting this launchpad bug #1245150 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1245150 which is related to bluetooth being disabled in system settings.. The summary is that this is a problem in upstream linux kernel... The last known mainline kernel which works is v3.9 series and the problem starts with v3.10 onwards... I have found that bug #60824 on Kernel Bug Tracker is similar to my problem: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_
<codeadi> bug.cgi?id=60824 There is a patch provided in comment #6 which has solved the issue for others... I would like some help with applying this patch and would appreciate some hand-holding with this one...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245150 in linux (Ubuntu) "0a12:0001 Bluetooth Dongle (Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd) doesn't work after upgrading to Saucy" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 60824 in Evolution "the calendar export feature should have a menu item" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60824
<smola> could someone triage this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd-dfsg/+bug/1059722 <-- it's a long standing bug (+1 year) in Ubuntu Precise that only requires a re-build of the package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059722 in proftpd-dfsg (Ubuntu) "Oct 1 16:38:53 summerborn proftpd[8631]: mod_sftp/0.9.8: compiled using OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011' headers, but linked to OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012' library" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> smola: so is it verified fixed in Trusty?
<smola> rbasak: I have no access to a machine with Trusty, but that's probably unrelated: there's no need for a backport, just a re-build
<smola> rbasak: these proftpd modules require a rebuild everything openssl is updated in the system, latest proftpd build on precise is 21 Nov 2011, since then openssl has been updated many times from 1.0.0e-1 (the one that proftpd was compiled against) up to 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10
<smola> everytime*
<smola> so the warning messages are just about not being compiled against the current version (1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10)
<rbasak> smola: I don't know what to do about triaging the bug since the main bug status is about the bug status in the current development version.
<rbasak> smola: for the problem in Precise, is there an actual problem, or is it just a warning? Are you familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates? For an update to Precise, there needs to be a test case and a consideration of regression risk.
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak: oh good you're here, mind if I pick your brain?
<rbasak> (for a rebuild we basically do a no-change update, which will trigger a rebuild)
<rbasak> TheLordOfTime: go ahead
<rbasak> TheLordOfTime: or maybe in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-server as appropriate?
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak: might be better if I pick your brain elsewhere, don't want to flood -bugs with security fix stuff, but meh
<rbasak> Right :)
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak: -server or -hardened might be more appropriate but either way :)
<rbasak> I'm in both :)
<smola> rbasak: right, it definitely does not met the criteria for an update
<smola> it's just a warning about a possible source of troubles, but no actual problem surfaced so far
<rbasak> smola: in that case we just need to verify that it's fixed in Trusty and then explain and mark Fix Released.
<smola> rbasak: actually, it's probably better marked as WONTFIX; because openssl will always be updated in stable releases, leading to the same warning over and over
<smola> or patched to show the warning only if x.x.x part of the version differs
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-09
<wagafo> Can anybody check bug 1037662 can be triaged? This is a quite old issue, I'm seeing it in a system of mine since two years ago, some other reports such as bug 1243090 seem to suggest that it can also make an dist-ugprade fail, and comment #3 in the first bug report seems a testcase
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1037662 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "cannot install flash proxy settings are not onored by package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243090 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Dist Upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 stuck during flashplugin-installer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243090
<wagafo> Can anybody check bug 1037662 can be triaged? This is a quite old issue, I'm seeing it in a system of mine since two years ago, some other reports such as bug 1243090 seem to suggest that it can also make an dist-ugprade fail, and comment #3 in the first bug report seems a testcase
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1037662 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "cannot install flash proxy settings are not onored by package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243090 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Dist Upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 stuck during flashplugin-installer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243090
<mitya57> wagafo: FYI, flashplugin-installer is a historic thing, you should be able to install adobe-flashplugin from partner archive without any problems
<wagafo> Thanks mithya57, wo we should close those bugs as invalid?
<mitya57> wagafo: no, triaged anyway
<plejgazus> hi all
<plejgazus> I've got some problems with flash on my ubuntu 13.10, when i want to maximalize any flash player then player freeze and I hear only sound. I tried to install new 64 bit flash update that or some other sh*ts but it's not working for me...
<hggdh> plejgazus: there seems to be an issue with flash usage (at least on 13.10). There is a bug opened on it
<hggdh> plejgazus: it seems that, as a bypass, refreshing some times the page makes it work
<plejgazus> in first browser run everything works but when i refresh site or want to minimalize and maximize it crash :(
<hggdh> Noskcaj: hi, I will add you to bugcontrol by beginning of next week (usual 1-week wait for comments). You already have enough +1 votes ;-)
<Noskcaj> hggdh, ok, thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-10
<cousteau> seems that nvidia-304-upgrades and nvidia-304 are different versions (304.108 vs 304.88) and this causes kernel module vs API discrepancies that make it impossible for lightdm to start
<cousteau> tl;dr I've spent quite a while reinstalling stuff from TTY (and trying to get help on irssi)
<cousteau> i.e. I apparently got affected by bug #1262752
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1262752 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia_304 not blacklisted or removed when nvidia_304_updates is installed." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262752
<cousteau> so... I'm aware that said bug is relatively new, but if it could be solved it would be nice.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [HP Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Triaged]
<cristian_c> I was linked to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/kernel
<cristian_c> I've red it
<cristian_c> *read
<cristian_c> I need some info
<cristian_c> ' Please take care that when you provide the below information, you should be booted into the newest available upstream mainline kernel only. Failure to do this will have negative unintended consequences. '
<cristian_c> which of the two kernels?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<TheLordOfTime> "I need some info"
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: what "Info" are you nedding?
<cristian_c> for example, which  of the two kernels
<cristian_c> Another question:
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222763
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1222763 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pressing usb keyboard multimedia keys doesn't print anything with sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX" [Medium,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> but this bug is not reproducible on a PC in particular, it does not depend on pc
<cristian_c> What have I to do in this report?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: i'd leave that one be, "Incomplete" means it's waiting for more information, if you read the comments
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: since that might be hardware-specific
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, no
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, it's not hardware-specific
<TheLordOfTime> as for the "kernel" you should read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<cristian_c> many users have found this bug
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, I've read the second page, too
<cristian_c> when I have installed the upstream kernel
<TheLordOfTime> you boot into the upstream kernel that doesn't say "recovery mode"
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> without 'recovery mode'
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i just said
<TheLordOfTime> the one that doesn't say "recovery mode"
<TheLordOfTime> grr, stupid fsck... brb, need to finish repairing my main system
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, ok, but I booted the non recovery mode kernel
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, a question: should I boot the recovery mode kernel, instead?
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: i very rarely triage kernel bugs so I suggest you ask someone else, and leave me be for a bit, i need to get my main system working again
 * TheLordOfTime can't survive off of just his netbook
<cristian_c> ok
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: my guess would be "no"
<cristian_c> ok
<TheLordOfTime> because as I understand it the "Recovery Mode" drops to a special set of options for recovery uses, and not the kernel on its own, but don't quote me on that
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> I've booted the standard kernel always
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-11
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [HP Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Triaged]
<cristian_c> I was linked to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/kernel and I've read it
<cristian_c> I need some info
<cristian_c> 'Please take care that when you provide the below information, you should be booted into the newest available upstream mainline kernel only. Failure to do this will have negative unintended consequences.'
<cristian_c> which of the two kernels?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<damon> Is someone able to help me properly file a bug in trusty tahr where my ICC color profile is not being applied upon login? I don't know which package I should be reporting it against, because I don't know what is actually causing the bug. I know about colord. When I apply the color profile manually after the login via the system settings it works just fine. That makes me wonder if the problem is with colord or some other package.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-12
<mrp123> hi all
<TheLordOfTime> o/
<mrp123> Just submitted this bug and patch. Is anyone else affected by this?
<mrp123> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1268250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1268250 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center fails to display reviews" [Undecided,New]
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't use software center, so he wouldn't know.
<TheLordOfTime> I'd suggest leaving that bug be, it'll be seen soon enough, I think
<TheLordOfTime> and if anyone else is affected by it it'll have people confirm it
<TheLordOfTime> mrp123: but I'd also suggest that you provide steps to reproduce if necessary, so it can be tested by people who look at that package
<mrp123> Ok. I wasn't sure what to write about reproducing it. It just happens no matter what.
<TheLordOfTime> then there's no need for reproduction steps, so long as you've mentioned what OS and what version you're using
<TheLordOfTime> I will ask you to give me the page you're looking at in software-center to see if I can reproduce this
<TheLordOfTime> because although I don't use software-center it *is* installed
 * TheLordOfTime just uses the command line :P
<TheLordOfTime> so I can at least look :0
<TheLordOfTime> :) *
<TheLordOfTime> mrp123: at a most basic level, confirmed, but i did encounter a software-center crash error so i have to check that before I can say I can confirm your bug
<mrp123> It happened for Stellarium, Midnight Commander, GeoGebra and any other I looked at.
<TheLordOfTime> mrp123: confirmed looking at 7zip but I see a time-date string crash too so meh
<mrp123> Thanks Lord ^^. I don't understand that last post
<TheLordOfTime> mrp123: do you have the traceback that you can add into the bug?
<mrp123> I can reproduce it and put it there.
<TheLordOfTime> make sure it doesn't have any personal information in it, and is just the traceback
<TheLordOfTime> i have traceback here and I'd like to see if it matches what you had
<TheLordOfTime> to make sure i'm seeing the same bug
<TheLordOfTime> mrp123: i commented on the bug asking the traceback to be attached, especially since I want to see if I'm seeing the same stacktrace
<TheLordOfTime> same (or similar)
<mrp123> won't be a minute, will have to replace reviews.py with the original one to reproduce it.
<TheLordOfTime> i ain't going anywhere :P
<TheLordOfTime> mrp123: note that "bodgy patches" don't usually end up being accepted.
 * TheLordOfTime also swears he's seen another bug on this, but doesn't remember where it is
<mrp123> Another bug report? I have seen a post on UbuntuAsk about it
<mrp123> http://askubuntu.com/questions/403231/software-center-crashed-twice-works-but-wont-show-reviews-fresh-install-of-12
<mrp123> Seems to be the same bug, but I searched for a bug report and It hadn't been submitted.
<mrp123> Oh and I updated the bug description with the traceback :)
<mrp123> And about using the command line instead of the software-center. I'm still learning my way around Ubuntu and I can never get the richness of detail about the program with apt-cache. (Maybe theres something I don't know about yet)
<TheLordOfTime> mrp123: well the software-center adds some nifty other things to Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm old school and I don't usually use anything outside the repositories that're standard :p
<TheLordOfTime> so i can get by on my own :)
<TheLordOfTime> without software-center
<TheLordOfTime> but meh
<mrp123> What ever works I suppose. I've recently changed my OS from windows. So far there's alot that I have come to enjoy (Especially the package management).
<mrp123> About the bodgy fix, it was all I could manage and it fixed my problem at least.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [HP Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Triaged]
<cristian_c> I was linked to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/kernel and I've read it
<cristian_c> I need some info
<cristian_c> 'Please take care that when you provide the below information, you should be booted into the newest available upstream mainline kernel only. Failure to do this will have negative unintended consequences.'
<cristian_c> which of the two kernels?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> why do you say 'of the two kernels' ? If it's latest upstream then that's only one
<cristian_c> penguin42, before, I've installed the latest upstream kernel for my release
<cristian_c> penguin42, then, I've installed the kernel showed by the user
<cristian_c> *shown
<penguin42>  'showen by the user' ?
<penguin42> I don't understand where that comes from?
<cristian_c> 'I've also tested the latest upstream kernel (3.8.13-03081314) for my installed ubuntu release'
<cristian_c> 'cristian, thank you for your comments. Could you please test the latest mainline kernel available via http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13-rc5-trusty/ and advise to the results?'
<cristian_c> 3.8.13 vs 3.13-rc5
<penguin42> Reporting upstream I'd always report on the latest - i.e. 3.13
<penguin42> cristian_c: However you're saying 3.13 doesn't change colour at all
<cristian_c> penguin42, 3.13 aggravate the bug
<penguin42> cristian_c: Be careful - it might be a completely different bug
<penguin42> cristian_c: Still, if it happens on the upstream kernel then you should report it, but I'd report what you're seeing on 3.13 and put a note saying what used to happen, but it's important to report what you're seeing on the latest upstream
<cristian_c> penguin42, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds:
<cristian_c> 'In order to choose which is the closest mainline kernel to any particular Ubuntu release you can use the Ubuntu to mainline mapping table, which contains mappings from Ubuntu releases and pockets to mainline versions.'
<penguin42> cristian_c: But if you've tested on 3.13 that's what I'd report upstream
<cristian_c> I was suggested from you to install http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.13.14-raring/
<cristian_c> penguin42, ok
<penguin42> right, but that was a while ago!
<cristian_c> I'll report upstream about 3.13
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> penguin42, understood :)
<penguin42> cristian_c: And for reporting upstream you always want latest
<cristian_c> penguin42, but before the led changed color with echo none > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::tx/trigger"
<cristian_c> echo phy0radio > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::rx/trigger"
<cristian_c> inverted but changed
<cristian_c> and with 3.13 no, the switch from connected to disconneted is much slower
<cristian_c> penguin42, I'd like to be solved the original bug, too
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> penguin42, for that, what should I do?
<penguin42> cristian_c: I don't really know how that bit of stuff works so don't know, but if in 3.13 everything works except the LED then the two bugs might be related
<cristian_c> penguin42, Is the same bug but aggravated
<cristian_c> *it's
<penguin42> cristian_c: That's really difficult to say without knowing how the code works
<cristian_c> penguin42, but I've opened the report for the original bug
<cristian_c> I've not undestood if the fixing the regression, the original bug is interested
<cristian_c> or it solves only the regression
<cristian_c> in the first case it's needed only the upstream report
<penguin42> cristian_c: I don't think you can do anything except report what you're seeing in 3.13 but explain when you do that what used to happen and what's expected
<cristian_c> penguin42, it's an old bug, that I reported
<cristian_c> from old ubuntu releases, never worked on it
<cristian_c> in the old bug: the led light is blinking (red/blue)
<cristian_c> if I use the workaround, I can switch colors, but they are inverted
<penguin42> yes, I understand what you're saying - but unless you're prepared to debug the code yourself, the only thing you can really do is report the upstream bug
<cristian_c> on all the kernel (except 3.13)
<cristian_c> *kernels
<penguin42> cristian_c: What about 3.12?
<cristian_c> penguin42, instead, with the 3.13 it's aggraveted because the the switch between wifi on and off is very slow and the LED does not change color by pressing the button before or after performing the workaround.
<cristian_c> penguin42, I've not tried 3.12
<cristian_c> version
<cristian_c> :)
<penguin42> cristian_c: The upstream guys only care about very recent
<penguin42> cristian_c: If you can show a regression and point them to exactly which version regressed they might be interested; so like if you can show the LED stopped working between 3.12 and 3.13 say they might be help
<cristian_c> led has not never worked well
<cristian_c> penguin42, but I can't use the 3.12 kernel
<cristian_c> because it's not in the ubuntu release mainline, I think
<penguin42> cristian_c: OK, so report against 3.13 and describe what happens
<penguin42> cristian_c: The difficulty is that this might only happen on your exact model of the laptop, and the guy who wrote the driver probably doesn't have one, so he might never have seen it and have no way of testing it
<cristian_c> I'll try to report against 3.13 and if the regression is fixed
<cristian_c> I'll continue to report the old bug in the launchpad report
<cristian_c> penguin42, sure, it's related to my laptop, I've always said so
<cristian_c> to atheros wifi card
<cristian_c> penguin42, a question
<cristian_c> penguin42, how can I get the specific commit for the regression?
<penguin42> cristian_c: That's very tricky; you have to do what's called a bisect
<penguin42> cristian_c: I wouldn't even try doing that unless you're happy with building your own kernels
<cristian_c> penguin42, 'While booted into the newest mainline kernel only describe how the bug is reproducible in the latest mainline kernel only. If this is a regression, please note the specific commit. '
<cristian_c> penguin42, Here is told to report the note about the commit that makes the regression
<penguin42> yeh, if you can't find the commit then just state it's in the 3.13 whatever kernel version
<penguin42> cristian_c: If you can try 3.12 for example and say that it's a regression between 3.12 and 3.13 then that's better than it being being 3.8 and 3.13
<cristian_c> uhm
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hello, I need help fixing some bug
<Noskcaj> YOURBESTFRIEND, What bug
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Noskcaj: this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1237749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237749 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Icon does not change with theme switch" [High,Triaged]
<YOURBESTFRIEND> it looks simple enough to fix
<YOURBESTFRIEND> not sure if it is
<Noskcaj> branch the code and try
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Noskcaj: not sure if the bug is in unity (unity-panel-service) or indicator keyboard
<Noskcaj> I can't help you with that bit sorry, i don't have unity installed
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Noskcaj: isn't there some kind of menthoring program for newbie bug hunters?
<TheLordOfTime> i think the mentors program disappeared...
<TheLordOfTime> for bug stuff at least
<YOURBESTFRIEND> (  ;____;)
<TheLordOfTime> you'd have to branch the code and see if it fixes it
<TheLordOfTime> for either indicator-keyboard or Unity
<TheLordOfTime> that's relaly the only way to test a fix for a bug, branch the code, patch the code, build it, test it.
<YOURBESTFRIEND> not sure what's missing though… the keyboard indicator and ubuntu cloud indicator have a similar bug, but not exactly the same…
<YOURBESTFRIEND> so I guess they are bugs respective to the indicator themselves, would make more sense to me
<YOURBESTFRIEND> but yeah I will try
<YOURBESTFRIEND> TheLordOfTime: is there an easy way to branch the code and use *my* version instead of the system one?
<TheLordOfTime> similar but not the same is not the same :P
<TheLordOfTime> so the fixes might be different
<TheLordOfTime> YOURBESTFRIEND: i don't test Unity or indicator bugs, i almost exclusively test server packages only, so I can't advise you
<TheLordOfTime> ultimately I never test things on my production (i.e. "actual install") environment, unless I have to
<TheLordOfTime> i always try and reproduce in virtual machines where I can rebuild them if I accidentally obliterate the system with the patches
<TheLordOfTime> even with server packages I maintain, I do that
<TheLordOfTime> s/maintain/work on and maintain inside of PPAs/
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't officially maintain any server packages (yet)
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I see, I should do that too, and maybe try to see if the bug is still there on 14.04
<TheLordOfTime> yeah i had to confirm a bug in the 14.04 packages, then in Debian, so I had to create two VMs, but at least THAT bug wasn't a UI bug
<TheLordOfTime> :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-06
<octoquad> Hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-08
<irgendwer4711> hello, I want to discuess a problem with Xen 4.4. After upgrading from Xen 4.1. to 4.4 I can't use file based disk image the normal way, instead a qemu process is emulation IDE hardware. I think this isnt right.
<irgendwer4711> I can attach disk immage manualle with losetup. but this should be done with xen-tools at vm start.
<irgendwer4711> I think, there was a bug report too, I search the number
<irgendwer4711> Bug #1400705
<ubot5> bug 1400705 in xen (Ubuntu) "Xen 4.4 used Qemu suddenly after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400705
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-13
<tsimonq2> what is the status of the 5 a Day project?
<davmor2> tsimonq2: not sure might be worth bringing up with balloons and see if it can get kickstarted again
<tsimonq2> balloons: what is the status of the 5 a Day project?
<davmor2> tsimonq2: balloons won't be online for a bit he is US east coast iirc
<tsimonq2> davmor2: I am an hour behind him! :D
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> davmor2: anyways, aware
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-16
<adueppen> I'm having an issue with reporting a bug in the Ubuntu GNOME daily image. The bug reporting guidelines tell me to do `lsb_release -rd` but I'm stuck in the restricted live session and am unable to open a terminal. I tried Alt-F1-F7 and it seems the GUI is running on the Alt-F1 tty. All the other options just take me to a screen with a cursor (not blinking). This is in Virtualbox.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-17
<phillw> Hi bug people.. This is a new bug to me, but will affect bug reporting
<phillw> (04:02:10) Suxxxxxx: The current allocation for the crashkernel value is too low to correctly load the default initrd.img. This means that the OOM killer will break the crash dump capture procedure. While the bug is being worked on, you can increase the value of crashkernel to something more than 150Mb to work around the bug.
<phillw> (04:02:30) Suxxxxxx: even the bug reporting tool is bugged!
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-15
<Vej> Can someone please set https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1652410 to Triaged and set the Importance for deja-dup (Ubuntu) to Medium?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1652410 in Déjà Dup "Undescriptive duplicity/collection-status error when the backup directory contains two volumes with different file names and same volume number in the same backup set" [High,Triaged]
<Vej> I have just seen, that a better link for this would have been: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1652410. Sorry for that confusion.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1652410 in Déjà Dup "Undescriptive duplicity/collection-status error when the backup directory contains two volumes with different file names and same volume number in the same backup set" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-08
<hjd> Anyone around with the neccessary permissions to move bug 1711337 back to confirmed? Based on the latest comments and recent duplicates, this is still an issue...
<ubot5> bug 1711337 in Mozilla Firefox "Firefox crashes at start on armv7L after 55.0.1 update" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711337
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-13
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) rpviefei: schmidtm_ philroche freyes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fibmszm: pleia2 drkokandy maxb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) cqqilxs: freyes tdaitx fginther ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qylepidht: ubuntulog tdaitx freyes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qrzet: tlyu cyphermox tdaitx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ynpplfcct: wolsen teward ubuntulog â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) akmzqwk: cyphermox maxb tinoco ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qymamk: jibel eruditass Jikan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sxukfxxop: ubuntulog bladernr bdmurray ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) oiatau: Hedged-Handful eruditass joedborg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gqlfzlsh: maxb padv drkokandy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) peibrew: Dmitrii-Sh maxb freyes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) rtpfdxkkb: pleia2 ScottE slashd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fadkdefs: ScottE seyeongkim Flannel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zmlsnf: maxb wolsen Jikan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kxsgkjhb: kees Hedged-Handful flexiondotorg â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) cndtbaleyf: pleia2 Odd_Bloke Ampelbein ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) iqujcso: wxl schmidtm_ markthomas ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dqpygno: Ampelbein tlyu micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jinsylb: Pici padv bladernr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) azahd: ddstreet Orphis sbeattie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) pvnfppw: Flannel Jikan Hedged-Handful ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ifoddgary: eruditass dreamon__ philroche ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gzokqhn: abrody markthomas Noskcaj â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dsvwcx: dgadomski bdmurray rbasak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ttduotrv: fginther ddstreet cyphermox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qhvweotuzx: dgadomski ubot5 Flannel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ptmhy: mwhudson karlthane cyphermox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ybrjyvzreh: glebihan slashd Orphis â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) iuulj: schmidtm_ dgadomski dreamon__ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jvsuugr: karlthane G jtaylor ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSe8H4SQL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ueaoq: davmor2 tdaitx micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
